#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-01
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 217 building (started: 20140901 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 217 DONE (finished: 20140901 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/217.changes ===
<brendand> sil2100, hey i saw on the landing email you mentioned mako might be better than krillin
<brendand> sil2100, who told you that :) ?
<brendand> sil2100, wasn't me :)
<jibel> With krillin build #8, I cannot unlock my SIM card, is it known?
<tsdgeos> is jenkins qa down?
<tsdgeos> i can't reach http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/444 for example
<brendand> ralsina, sergiusens_ i'm picking up silo 10 for testing
<sil2100> brendand: I don't remember exactly, but I remember someone mentioning that mako quality is ok a bit earlier
<sil2100> brendand: you are not comparing to mako anymore so I didn't even remotely think to ask you ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1363855, need someone to confirm. The same happened on mako last week. Something must have slipped in.
<ubot5> bug 1363855 in Network Menu "[krillin #8] Cannot unlock SIM card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363855
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> jibel, on current krillin i always need to unlock it twice
<jibel> ogra_, since when?
<ogra_> dunno ... perhaps friday, prehaps thu.
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/7.changes
<ogra_> i guess since ofono changed :)
<jibel> ogra_, on second unlock the UI freezes completely
<jibel> at least it's unlocked but I cannot use the phone
<ogra_> tap the X in the bottom left ;)
<brendand> sil2100, we were asked to test mako for promotion so i tested it
 * ogra_ got trapped by that too initially
<jibel> ogra_, ah, so obvious :)
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> jibel, they'll tell you that's the way it's designed
<jibel> I'll retitle the bug report unless there is already one.
<ogra_> i didnt file bugs on the weekend
<ogra_> so not from me
<camako> sil2100, Mir 0.7.0 testing is now completed.. Could we publish please?
<camako> cihelp ^
<camako> It's on silo 1 (ubuntu)
<sil2100> camako: hey! Let's do that, do you want it for ubuntu-rtm as well?
<sil2100> I suppose so
<camako> sil2100, not yet
<sil2100> camako: ok, so you don't want an RTM silo yet, yes?
<sil2100> camako: I'll publish Mir after the morning meeting, need to check up with everyone the current status
<camako> sil2100, oh sorry, I want the silo.. just don't want it published yet
<camako> :-)
<camako> sil2100, ok sounds good ... I'm abt to go to bed... I'll check in the morning... Do I need to request the silo through the sheet or will you assign one without it?
<sil2100> camako: I will handle everything :)
<sil2100> camako: have a good night!
<ogra_> sigh, that pink terminal is annoying
<camako> sil2100, thanks
<Mirv> nice that mir is now ready at least for utopic, hopefully rtm retesting will go fine too
<brendand> sil2100, a potential blocker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1363653
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363653 in mediaplayer-app "Most formats don't seem to play - AVI/MOV/WebM/OGV, only MP4 plays" [Critical,New]
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment could you please push http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/reminders-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.232_armhf.click to the store?
<brendand> popey, did filemanager break?
<brendand> popey, i can't open videos from it anymore
<jibel> brendand, works fine on krillin#9
<jibel> with an mp4 recorded with the camera
<brendand> jibel, ok good to know
<popey> brendand: will test
<brendand> popey, might just need a reboot
<popey> wfm on krillin
<popey> brendand: your videos at http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/test_videos/ wont download - 2014-09-01 10:02:17 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<brendand> popey, might be the webm one
<brendand> popey, i had issues with that
<brendand> popey, hmm no - they're all forbidden. weird
<popey> chmod 777 them ㋛
<brendand> that's betah
<Mirv> popey: done
<popey> thanks Mirv
<jibel> brendand, on krillon I can play flv, mov, mp4. mkv and divx crash media-hub, I cannot preview any video in the scope, mediascanner crashes
<jibel> *krillin
<popey> ogra_: wanna confirm bug 1363902
<ubot5> bug 1363902 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Settings don't stick anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363902
<sil2100> davmor2: did you find the no-mouse bug already?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm just working through the list now that will be on it
<thostr_> sil2100: added line 46
<thostr_> sil2100: according to lool's mail we also need to sync https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/espoo-provider/+merge/231523 to rtm... what's the proper syntax for this in the ci sheet
<brendand> jibel, you can play MOV? from the iphone?
<jibel> brendand, I can play MOV, but only from krillin, haven't tested on iphone ;)
<brendand> jibel, i mean the video comes from the iphone camera, not some other source?
<brendand> jibel, i can play .MOV but have no video, just audio
<ogra_> popey, done
<jibel> brendand, it plays with video and audio
<brendand> jibel, well i have been testing on mako - i'll look on krillin now
<popey> thanks ogra_
<lool> would someone have the link to the new package/source tree checklist?
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1295623
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress]
<davmor2> sil2100: looks like it was ogra_ that reported it so it might of been ogra_ rather than ricardo that pointed it out maybe :)
<ogra_> davmor2, nope, i didnt ... but Saviq is always fast throwing that bug in on input issues :)
<sil2100> thostr_: one moment, I'll help you in a moment
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we even have a fix (or plural, really - one for Qt that's being debated and one for qtmir that's under review)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, let me first check if it indeed requires syncing still
<thostr_> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, a sync is needed, but a silo for that is ready with packages built already
<sil2100> thostr_: silo 006 for ubuntu-rtm
<thostr_> sil2100: mhhh, could we merge that over so that tester don't have to install two ppas?
<sil2100> thostr_: makes sense
<thostr_> great
<sil2100> thostr_: I'll get everything prepared in a moment, just need to fix one bug in CI Train ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: ok. I'll quickly have lunch... afterwards we should have the indicator mp
<asac> sil2100: davmor2: you guys are ready to have the bug call?
<asac> if we need to delay, this is last moment :)
<davmor2> asac: yeap in a call but they are aware we need to disappear
<asac> davmor2: ok cool. if you have the data to look at then we are set :)
<asac> talk in 5
<sil2100> o/
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: hey! Trying to resolve it, but now in a meeting agin
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<ogra_> grrr
<brendand> sil2100, asac - so you want me to track back through the RTM mako images and find where it got in?
<asac> brendand: yes for our blockers that what we need to do to find owners
<asac> as step 1... sil will take on from there
<sil2100> brendand: did you have a moment to check the ofono revert? :)
<brendand> sil2100, i tried but it still seems to be broken after reverting
<sil2100> tvoss: all is fine now, right?
<sil2100> brendand: oh, hmmm
<sil2100> brendand: really? Damn, then it had to be broken already in some earlier images
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: when did you guys notice the SIM-pin unlock bug?
<brendand> sil2100, i'm not sure i did it right
<tvoss> sil2100, looks good
<brendand> sil2100, i just downgraded ofono
<sil2100> brendand: let me prepare links to the packages and you'll compare if you got the right ones
<sil2100> brendand: did you downgrade to 1.12.bzr6872+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1 ?
<brendand> i'll check
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! You want to +1 a packaging change for a main package maybe? ( ;) ) it's mir! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/10/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.7.0+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1363413 ?
<ubot5> bug 1363413 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "Can't unlock SIM card" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363413
<sil2100> jibel: ah, I see you mention there #6 works
<sil2100> So brendand probably didn't quite revert
<sil2100> brendand: you can use those files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205083/
<brendand> sil2100, yes revert just that package works
<sil2100> brendand: ok, let me revert then
<sil2100> brendand: btw. is that a bug in utopic as well?
<brendand> sil2100, i have #9 which was the promotion candidate
<brendand> sil2100, it must be, right?
<brendand> sil2100, we haven't checked though - want to?
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm doing some changes in synces right now, don't be mad in case something is b0rken ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I'll just casually blame you then :)
<sil2100> brendand: ok, not needed - I see someone mentioned it's the same for utopic
<sil2100> So I revert on both
<sil2100> But first I'll just jump out to the vet quick ;/
<ogra_> sil2100, so i have a messed up publication (the MPs were not top approved ... they are now though) ... do i just hit publish again now that they are fixed or does that need any special action on my side ?
<Mirv> ogra_: publish again, not other actions needed
<ogra_> Mirv, thanks ... just wanted to make sure i dont mess up even more :)
<Mirv> looking good
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here
<Saviq> cihelp, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/ seems down
<Saviq> resulting in all jobs failing due to broken publishing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i complained about that here 4 hours ago, got no attention
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, let me escalate
<tsdgeos> it is also true that i failed to mention the vanguard
<Saviq> Ursinha, any idea why jenkins.qa is down?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that usually helps...
<asac> brendand: your MOV movie from the bug is kinda bogus
<asac> brendand: even makes totem hang after 1sec
<asac> s i have to force quit it
<asac> brendand: have you tried the .mov here: http://samplemedia.linaro.org/H264/ ?
<popey> asac: the video is 1 second long
<lool> sil2100: hey, you around? would you have the link to the latest checklist for module additions?
<ogra_> building nothing ?
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> at the moment that's all the sync silos say..
<ogra_> ah
<Mirv> but the Mir is now building there
<Mirv> and that "built" means in this case only that the packages were uploaded to the PPA
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> yippie
<brendand> asac, but it plays fine on krillin
<brendand> asac, just not on mako
<brendand> asac, and for sure those worked before
<Ursinha> hmm
<ogra_> Ursinha, !
<ogra_> Ursinha, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!
<Ursinha> ogra_: thaaaaaaaaaaanks :D
<ogra_> (finally drinking age, eh ? )
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> almost :P
<ogra_> :)
<Ursinha> Saviq: I'm trying to figure out why jenkins.qa is down (I can't access it here either)
<Saviq> Ursinha, thanks, and 100 years! (is what we say for happy birthday here... whether it's to be spent in prison or something is still under debate)
<Ursinha> Saviq: hahahahaha
<Ursinha> thanks :)
<ralsina> brendand: hi, let me know if you have any questions re: silo 10
<brendand> ralsina, the instructions on the test plan for adding the correct permission for facebook are not really clear
<ralsina> brendand: yeah
<brendand> ralsina, there is just a link to a doc page which doesn't really explain much
<ralsina> brendand: I'll bring in verterok (he wrote that) so he clarifies
<ralsina> brendand: he should be around in '30 or so
<Mirv> sil2100: prepare-silo reconfiguring a sync silo does not seem to do what's expected: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1718/console <- it removed unity-system-compositor from the rtm silo, even though it's there in the source silo
<brendand> asac, looks like keyboard and transfer-indicator both broke in mako #11
<brendand> and i'm not sure rotation lock ever worked
<brendand> sorry, maybe not #11, could have been #12. i just need to check #11 now
<verterok> brendand: hi! ralsina told me you need some help with the facebook chat/messages notifications branch?
<brendand> asac, keyboard broke in #11
<brendand> verterok, yeah - how do you set that up?
<brendand> verterok, the manage_notifications permission that is
<brendand> ogra_, is there a way to map mako images to krillin images? is it like N - X or something like that?
<ogra_> brendand, nope
<ogra_> and they will diverge further
<verterok> brendand: I got the token via the fecabook graph explorer: https://developers.facebook.com/tools/explorer/
<brendand> ogra_, do you have changelogs for mako?
<ogra_> for rtm ? no
<verterok> brendand: there is a button "Get Access Token", and you can select the different permissions
<ogra_> brendand, the rootfs is identical even if the versions divert
<verterok> brendand: read_mailbox and manage_notifications are in the "extended permissions" tab
<brendand> verterok, got it
<brendand> ogra_, so if i want to know what changed in image #11 for mako, where would i look?
<ogra_> brendand, well, in the index.json and then in the respectiver rootfs changelog in the rtm dir
<ogra_> brendand, the prob is that there will be far more krillin builds thna mako builds soon, each device tarball change will triger a new krillin image (using the same rootfs)
<brendand> ogra_, where is index.json?
<ogra_> so the only way to get that info reliably is the rootfs id from your device or from index.json on the s-i server
<brendand> verterok, do i need to put that token somewhere?
<brendand> verterok, ah i see it
<verterok> brendand: yes, you need to set an env var and restart the account-polld
<verterok> brendand: e.g: initctl set-env --global ACCOUNT_POLLD_TOKEN_FACEBOOK=<token> && initctl restart account-polld
<asac> brendand: ok cool. please note that down for sil2100 ... once he has the landing log he will engage and find owner amongst landers
<asac> obviously if keyboard landed in #11, then bfiller is the owner 99% )
<brendand> asac, well keyboard didn't but system-settings did
<brendand> asac, the bug already is against system settings
<asac> brendand: ogra_ is not really clear... you can map the rootfs
<asac> just look what is after the first : in the dashboard
<asac> thats how you correlate
<brendand> asac, yeah i found it
<asac> the first number will not hav a stable offset
<ogra_> asac, that dat comes from index.json :P
<asac> thats correct
<ogra_> *data
<ogra_> (i.e. it is the same)
<asac> hehe
<brendand> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1362679 is assigned to mterry
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362679 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "maliit-server no longer restarted after welcome wizard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> well, there are two types of views on the world ... :)
<asac> types of viewers :P
<asac> on
<ogra_> programmatically it iis easier to parse index.json ...
<ogra_> if you check "by eye" i'd go for the dashboard too :)
<ogra_> you'll find the rootfs changelogs in my image-stats ... respectiverly image-stats/rtm/ ...
<ogra_> (the image id there is just a link against the matching rootfs)
<brendand> sil2100, can you get me indicator-transfer=0.1+14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1
<brendand> system-image-cli -i has it too
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> brendand: what do you mea with "can you get me"?
<asac> brendand: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-transfer/+publishinghistory
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> muhahaha !
<ogra_> (lets see if it comes back and i didnt make typos)
<brendand> asac, i'm not sure where to find the old .deb for indicator-transfer
<brendand> asac, i can probably work it out though
<asac> odd
<asac> cjwatson_: shouldnt the derived distro keep the binaries?
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-transfer/0.1+14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1
<asac> wgrant: ^
<asac> brendand: could be its a frontend bug
<brendand> asac, i found it
<brendand> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/182273113/indicator-transfer_0.1%2B14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<ogra_> yay
<asac> brendand: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/armhf/indicator-transfer/0.1+14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1
<asac> yeah
<asac> you can find it through some other navigation :)
<asac> guess its a bug
<asac> not sure where to file the bug though... lets hope wgrant picks it up from IRC highlights :)
<wgrant> asac: Ah, there's a UI bug that won't show builds that were copied cross-distro.
<wgrant> Fixing.
<ogra_> brendand, in any case the -changes ML has all rtm landings and liks to LP pages for them
<asac> wgrant: awesome. we just do source copies though, but guess thats what you mean
<asac> ogra_: the lp pages with tehh binaries?
<wgrant> asac: That one was binary-copied from an Ubuntu CI Train PPA AFAICT.
<ogra_> asac, yeah ... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/date.html#start the links from the single mails all work
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/armhf/indicator-transfer/0.1+14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1 <- notice the build link in the top right.
<wgrant> It's in an Ubuntu PPA.
<asac> wgrant: oh true
<asac> yeah we always do that for landings
<ogra_> sil2100, i wouldnt mind an rtm image build at some point today, to see how imgbot acts in real life
<ogra_> (theoretically it should now announce rtm krillin builds and changelogs for them)
<brendand> queuebot, we already knew that :P
<ogra_> yeah, using spreadsheets as a base starts to kind of get in our way slowly :)
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, sorry, things took longer in the vets
<ogra_> sil2100, well, not pushing ... and we only had two landings today
<ogra_> not sure when it is worth to roll a new one
<brendand> verterok, ralsina - care to provide a quick description of what silo 10 is for?
<brendand> verterok, ralsina - from a regression point of view things look okay
<ralsina> brendand: it adds notifications for facebook chat messages
<brendand> ralsina, ah ok
<brendand> 'multiple more notifications' :)
<brendand> is it written in doge by any chance :)
<brendand> wow. such notifications. much more
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> not one native speaker involved, we can reword in a following branch
<sil2100> Mirv: what syntax did you use for that sync silo?
<ralsina> verterok: did that text get ok from someone other than coders?
<verterok> ralsina: ENOPASRE :)
<sil2100> Mirv: so, yeah, the silo sync is a big hack in overall ;) Since it completely works-around CI Train logic it was never tested if working with reconfigure
<verterok> ralsina: only coders reviewed the branch (and text)
<ralsina> verterok: usually texts visible to the user need to be +1d by someone from design or whatever
<sil2100> Mirv: in case of normal synces (like sync from the archive or from a PPA) it actually uses a list of predefined packages
<ralsina> verterok: or at least a native english-speaker :-)
<sil2100> Will try to formalize that, but well...
<verterok> ralsina: sergio might know. but I just used the already existing wording for the other kind of notifications :/
<ralsina> verterok: ah, ok
<sil2100> ogra_: heeey ;) Did you have a moment to do that packaging ACK, or should I perster some other core-dev? :)
<ralsina> brendand: can you log a bug against account-polld for that wording? I'll get someone to improve it.
<ogra_> sil2100, packaging looks fine (nice changelog) ... i wish we coould just exclude the makefiles ... i cand really jusdge them without a test build indeed
<ogra_> but i assume a testbuild has happened for these changes, so ACK
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, we know it's building since otherwise it wouldn't be publishable
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<brendand> ralsina, i will
<sergiusens_> brendand: I wonder why we can't just do english translations as well through the translations feature in launchpad
<sergiusens_> brendand: as changing the string in the code will just break translations for everything else
<brendand> sergiusens_, interesting idea :)
<sergiusens_> we used to do that at intel
<brendand> sergiusens_, feel free to fix it in whichever way you like
<sergiusens_> brendand: well I don't think it's being delivered :-P
<sergiusens_> brendand: and I'm not in the translators team either
<brendand> sergiusens_, not being delivered?
<sergiusens_> brendand: delivered->packaged
<sergiusens_> I think popey would know best being a grammar freak :-P
<brendand> sergiusens_, you mean the translations?
<popey> hah
<popey> sergiusens_: I usually do "fix" americanisms in translations
<sergiusens_> popey: brendand no worries; pitti just told me I can use a hack to avoid breaking translations
<sergiusens_> popey: IMO, en_US should also be a "translation"
<sergiusens_> tech english -> user level english
<popey> well, I agree, maybe Latin should be our default language
<sergiusens_> lol
<brendand> popey, sergiusens_ thinks it is already
<brendand> sergiusens_, what's the next -ium you're going to foist on us?
<sergiusens_> brendand: since most components end up doing something different than what they started out to, I just name them something close to what it will initially do
<sergiusens_> it's that or systemd ;-)
<dbarth> hi trainguards, i'd like silo 18 reconfig'ed; i've just added an extra bug fix branch for libaccounts-glib; thanks
<sil2100> dbarth: sure! Let me take a look at that
<sil2100> ...I see Mirv is faster again!
<sil2100> Or not
<dbarth> thanks
<camako> sil2100, I see that you built rtm silo 7... thanks.. But since this is just a rebuild for Mir's rdeps (no code change), they might incorrectly link with the archive version instead of the silo version of the mir.
<camako> sil2100, so mir needs to be built first... then platform-api, then usc, qtmir, qtmir-gles
<sil2100> camako: ok, so the rebuilds didn't have any dep-changes, right?
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Ok, this will make things harder
<camako> sil2100, right.. I was trying to build them one by one but I got a weird error
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I could not get the reminder app tests not hanging ...
<sil2100> I'll have to do some manual work here
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, it seems it hanged on smoketesting as well :| elopio_, balloons any news on that?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  OK, so it is a known issue. I do not bother my UITK validation then
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's a known thing :| We're trying to get out head around us already regarding that, but US being away doesn't help
<camako> sil2100, I don't mind doing this myself since it's so linear/manual. US is on holiday, but I'll be checking IRC throughout the day..
<sil2100> camako: no worries, I'll handle it in a moment
<sil2100> :)
<camako> ok thanks a lot
 * camako back to holiday mode
<sil2100> camako: don't worry about me freeing it, I actually have to use a different feature for now until I get some modifications in
<lool> sil2100: /win 1
<lool> ups
<sil2100> lool: o/
<lool> sil2100: hey I'd need someone to help me get lp:ubuntu-location-provider-here in shape to go to silo 10 with the rest
<lool> sil2100: like enabling it for CI and getting it there once
<sil2100> lool: you mean, getting it buildable by the train?
<lool> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> lool: ok, so for enabling CI we'll need the US guys, but I can help with making sure everything is ready for the train
<sil2100> And then we can provide an initial release in the silo
<sil2100> Give me some moments to finish up what I'm working on now :)
<brendand> verterok, i didn't get a message that i sent to myself on facebook
<sergiusens_> lool: sil2100 the ci run during an MP can be completely independant from getting it into a silo
<sil2100> sergiusens_: yeah, that's why I'm saying we need Francis for that, as it's not anything I have power over currently
<sil2100> But making sure all is good for train - no problem
<sergiusens_> sure, just saying that lool shouldn't feel blocked from landing anything
<verterok> brendand: only unseen messages are notified
<brendand> verterok, i don't think i have seen it
<brendand> verterok, it still appears as unseen on the web app ui
<lool> sergiusens_: oh you mean I can upload it by hand, and then CI it?
<verterok> brendand: ok, then please check the logs: ~/.cache/upstart/account-polld.log. Maybe the client setup failed
<brendand> verterok, hmm yeah token expired
<sil2100> lool: yes
<verterok> brendand: ah, yes. the token from the graph explorer has a short "life" :/
<brendand> verterok, ok all is well. silo approved
<brendand> verterok, sorry it took a bit. busy day here
<verterok> brendand: np. thanks a lot!
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> dbarth, do you happen to know if rtm silo 002 is ready to land again? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<boiko> robru: hey, thanks for creating the rtm silo for me
<boiko> robru: I noticed an error in the build though, not sure if you have seen it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/11/console
<boiko> sil2100: hi, would you mind checking what is going on here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/11/console
<sil2100> boiko: it was a transient issue, let me rebuild and it will be fine
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<sil2100> (I mean, it should..!)
<boiko> sil2100: weird, it says packages built, but on the ppa the packages that are there are not the ones I landed
<sil2100> boiko: oh! Wait, I think I know what happened, ohmegosh
<boiko> sil2100: :)
<sil2100> boiko: so, it seems your ubuntu silo got freed in the meantime ;p
<boiko> sil2100: I would guess so, as I landed that on friday
<sil2100> boiko: CI Train has NO WAY of knowing about that, and I missed it
<sil2100> boiko: let me reassign a silo for you with the ubuntu sync
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<boiko> sil2100: would you mind pinging me when the silo thing is resolved?
<sil2100> boiko: sure :)
<sil2100> boiko: still have to finish one thing
<boiko> sil2100: no hurry, just give me a heads up when it is done
<sil2100> ogra_: how to upload something to ubuntu-rtm using dput? What config do I need?
 * sil2100 never uploaded directly to the ubuntu-rtm archive
<ogra_> [ubuntu-rtm]
<ogra_> fqdn			= upload.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> method			= ftp
<ogra_> incoming		= /ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> login			= anonymous
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<sil2100> Ah, just incoming changing?
<sil2100> ACK :)
<ogra_> add that to your dput.cf
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, as i mentioned in the meeting, silo14-rtm can be freed, i wont need it
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK :)
<dbarth> brendand: i pushed a change to my branch, so not today; will rebuild / test this evning
<popey> sil2100: ahayzen is asking about bug 1363314 - did get get progress from anyone?
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<popey> (it's blocking our landings - and they're backing up now)
<ahayzen> sil2100, while on the topic of blockers should bug 1359022 be on the list as a low priority?
<ubot5> bug 1359022 in libusermetrics "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
<sil2100> ogra_: I think ofono is in ubuntu-rtm now
<sil2100> ogra_: not sure how to use rmadison for that, but LP says so ;)
<ogra_> yeah, rmadison needs server side setup i think
<sil2100> popey: sadly... ;/ We've been poking around but no movement
<sil2100> popey: it'll be in the landing e-mail, and I'll explicitly poke about it there
<ogra_> afaik rmadison uses http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi remotely
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i think if you got the mail it should be in (not 100% sure though )
<sil2100> ogra_: I got it
<sil2100> ogra_: so let's maybe kick that image? :)
<ogra_> ok, lets try ... worst case it will be in tonights build
<ogra_> running ... lets see what th bot does :)
<ogra_> (should announce it within the next 10min if everything works)
 * sil2100 hates the spreadsheet
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> so i see the backend picked it up properly ...
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> bot is alive ... why didnt it pick it up
<davmor2> ogra_: it was too hot and might of burnt it's fingers?
 * ogra_ finds a typo in the code, puts it in a bag and sends it to davmor2 
<davmor2> ogra_: look you spelt this wrong right here, I bet if you change that to this it'll work
<sil2100> camako: I *hope* everything is building now correctly in silo 5 (mir landing)
<sil2100> brendand: hey! Did you spend some time today to find the images in which our blockers first appeared on?
<brendand> sil2100, i spent some time, for some of the blockers :)
<brendand> sil2100, we already identified keyboard and indicator-transfer right?
<sil2100> Not sure?
 * sil2100 was probably not paying attention to IRC then :)
<brendand> sil2100, both came in Mako image #11
<sil2100> Mako image... hmmm
<brendand> sil2100, the others, well a few of them i never reproduced myself so best ask davmor2
<sil2100> Do you know what was the krillin image of that? ;/
<brendand> sil2100, and the video one seems to not be a recent regression
<brendand> sil2100, all i know is that this is the rootfs: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/20140828.changes
<brendand> sil2100, which looks like this: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/2.changes
<brendand> since #2, wow
<brendand> how slow are we
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<ogra_> grrr
<camako> sil2100, thanks for building but I'm curious why did _you_ have to do that? Was this you (as the landing team) being helpful to prevent the landers from repeating work for the RTM?
<camako> or is there some other technical reason
<davmor2> brendand: difference in looking at specifics for silos and generals in images.
<sil2100> camako: well, normally things like this are automated, but CI Train during syncs has currently no way of forcing builds in a specyfic order - I will work on enabling that tomorrow, but for now it required some magic to enable that
<sil2100> camako: so I did it for you :)
<camako> sil2100, thanks my friend... :-) and sorry I created extra work for you
<sil2100> camako: no worries! If something seems wrong during testing just let me know
<camako> sil2100, sure I will.. so does that mean I can't build it myself?
<camako> even if I wanted to.
<sil2100> camako: you can, but how this works is that it takes the packages from ubuntu and just rebuilds it for ubuntu-rtm
<camako> sil2100, ok that's my understanding (SRCCOPY)...
<sil2100> So once they're built, you can't really force a rebuild as it's supposed to work without hte need for that, as basically the assumption is that you want to have the same sources at both
<sil2100> I'll probably try adding rebuild functionality later
<camako> ok I see...
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 10 DONE (finished: 20140901 19:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/10.changes ===
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> and ofono made it in
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> hmm, did anyone else notice that there is no more progress in the progressbar on system image downloads ?
<ogra_> (i get the "install and reboot" popup eventually, but the progressbar stays at 0%)
<lool> I have two stupid questions
<lool> Q1: is it ok not to create a RTM branch all the time, but instead do verbatim source copies from utopic to rtm?
<lool> Q2: how do people work on multiple branches when testing utopic and rtm? do you folks reflash utopic, and then rtm multiple times a day?
<lool> I'm worried that the latter will kill the flash super fast
<ogra_> lool, Q1 thats the desired default process
<ogra_> we dont want rtm branches for everything :)
<ogra_> lool, i test utopic on mako and rtm on krillin
<lool> ok
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ phablet-test-run -v ubuntu-calculator-app
<popey> sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<popey> gnnnnnnnnn
<ogra_> sounds a bit obsolete :)
<ahayzen> popey, u can hack the script to use py3
<popey> ahayzen: aside from my stock response of "I shouldn't have to". What do I need to fudge?
<ahayzen> popey, a line called defaultpy= change it to python3 at the end
<ahayzen> popey, i think it is line 129 let me check
<ahayzen> popey, in /usr/bin/phablet-test-run
<popey> it is
<popey> thanks
 * popey also s/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu_calculator_app/ ☻
<ahayzen> popey, np :)
<ogra_> yeah, that is how you should have called it in the first place :)
<sergiusens_> are there no trainguards in?
<ogra_> rob is off it seems
<ogra_> and sil added 2h to his day to cover at least a bit
<ogra_> (and other US trainguards are off too)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I do not know hat I do wrong, but AP tests for filemanager, camera and other just siple dump core when I run them. I have strugled for two days already to validate the new UITK release, but something is not right.
<lool> ogra_: would you know how to land a seed change via a silo?
<popey> bzoltan: there's AP failures all over the place
<popey> bzoltan: I can't get many things landed because everything is failing in jenkins.
<ogra_> lool, you dont
<ogra_> lool, build meta in utopic and do a copy-package or dput to rtm
<ogra_> bzoltan, what popey said ...
<lool> ogra_: but even in utopic, I go straight for the archive then?
<ogra_> yes
<sergiusens_> asac: is today a holiday for everyone, we have no trainguards today
<ogra_> sergiusens_, for the US
<sergiusens_> is today dput day? :-)
<ogra_> we have trainguards in the US, we have stgraber who is traveling back from debconf i think and rob who is on vac.
<ogra_> so the non US trainguards are out and the US ones dont work on labour days ;)
<asac> sergiusens_: ogra can help out... rsalveti also can help?
<asac> assigning silos etc.
<sergiusens_> asac: yeah, solved, thanks
<asac> cool
<rsalveti> yeah, can do
<asac> qa sign off might be another hurdle
<asac> but then leo etc. are also on duty there afaik
<sergiusens_> asac: I don't need QA signoff
<asac> ok
<sergiusens_> asac: desktop only for this one and everything else I'm doing is bugfixes
<sergiusens_> asac: more relaxed since thursday here ;-)
<asac> sergiusens_: awesome. bugfixes is the theme. just ensure they still receive proper testing
<asac> we got two regression from isolated bugfix  landings
<asac> that noone backed out :)
<sergiusens_> asac: I test for a day before landing anything
<asac> right
<asac> well done!
<asac> and use a systematic testplan that grows as we find holes in the gates
 * asac will go to be early today
 * asac waves!
<asac> see you tomorrow!
<sergiusens_> bye
 * sergiusens_ leaves for a bit too
<renatu> hey guys, I am not able to download jenkins output files. Do you know if something has changed?
<elopio_> cihelp, anyone around to help with the reminders jenkins job?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-02
<wgrant> asac: That build display bug is fixed on prod now. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-transfer/0.1+14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 218 building (started: 20140902 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 11 building (started: 20140902 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 218 DONE (finished: 20140902 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/218.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 11 DONE (finished: 20140902 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/11.changes ===
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has reconfigure in silo 2 please (added qtmir-gles twin)
<Saviq> trainguards, hmm looking at rtm silo 3, looks like the schemas got published through another silo, so they should be dropped from that silo?
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Do you know how CI works for core-app merges?
<sil2100> Mirv: I forwarded an e-mail from elopio_ to you
 * sil2100 hopes Mirv has some experience with it since he has power to build clicks
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, can you please reconfigure silo 2 for me (added qtmir-gles twin)
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> sil2100, also, the schemas in rtm silo 3 are older than already in rtm, feels like should be dropped from the siloi
<Saviq> -i
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks for noticing :) Let me double check that and drop it
<sil2100> Saviq: reconfigured
<sil2100> Yeah, I think we had a separate landing for gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas earlier
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. you only generate the changes files for krillin ubuntu-rtm images, right?
<sil2100> Or for mako/flo/manta ones as well?
<ogra_> sil2100, i generate the chnages file for the rootfs :)
<ogra_> (all arches use the same one)
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, right, but you currently bind them later to krillin build numbers only, right?
<ogra_> but i trigger (and finish) by krillin builds
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: jenkins.qa.u.c is down, IS investigating
<ogra_> (i need to bind the watcher to one image)
<sil2100> ev: thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<asac> nice one wgrant! thx
<Mirv> sil2100: ok I'll take a look. I don't have any specific info, but I may find the jobs and parameters and can possibly try some changes
<tvoss> hmmm, is 218 known to have issues booting?
<Saviq> robru's very musical recently
<Mirv> Saviq: yes he is :)
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> tvoss, just flashed 218 on mako, all good
<ogra_> tvoss, dosent look like it has issues on the dashboard http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/
<tvoss> Saviq, ogra_ reflashing :)
<ogra_> tvoss, do you have many click packages installed ? apparmor profile generation can take up to 5-10 min
<tvoss> ogra_, nope, not really
<tvoss> ogra_, I thought we would do the profile generation server side?
<ogra_> (or if you are crazy like popey and install all of them even way longer i heard)
<ogra_> tvoss, for all preinstalled clicks thats true
<ogra_> tvoss, for all later installed clicks they all get fully re-generated every time you get a full image update (vs a diff)
<ogra_> that takes ages and the system sitzts on the vendor logo while that happens
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫ I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<ogra_> sil2100, my firefox acts up ... looks like i'll be late
<Mirv> psivaa: so here too https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/workaround1363604-add_sleep/+merge/232912
<Saviq> davmor2, do you know if anyone's looking at rtm silo 3? (/we got another unity8 release incoming, might want to merge?)
<davmor2> Saviq: no I think brendand was just telling me about it
<Saviq> ok /me hijacks
<Mirv> psivaa: (I can see the 'Setting up reminders-app-autopilot (0.4+bzr182ppa4~utopicbzr172utopic0)' there in the logs)
<Saviq> sil2100, soo, can we do multiple sync: in an rtm silo or is that a case where we'll need your manual intervention? (rtm silo 3 has unity8 that I want to release real soon, testing now)
<Saviq> release *again*
<Saviq> so we'd need utopic silo 2 → rtm silo 3 while keeping ubuntu-system-settings in there
<Mirv> Saviq: I'd guess manual, but we're in a meeting right now, let's look at it in 20mins
<Saviq> Mirv, k thanks
<brendand> Saviq, tested by ToyKeeper, she says it fails - https://trello.com/c/9B6QLvDd/37-rtm-landing-003-mterry-unity8-ubuntu-system-settings-gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<Saviq> brendand, ough, thanks
<brendand> Saviq, not sure if mterry told you
<Saviq> brendand, he was out yesterday
<brendand> Saviq, yeah. it's probably a good idea to get your name in the landers list if you care about the state of a silo
<brendand> Saviq, otherwise we don't know to ping you
<brendand> Saviq, it will be even more important as we automate some of this
<Saviq> brendand, yeah, sure
 * Saviq thinks we should release the unity8 changes that didn't fail QA
 * sergiusens always likes to see what's new in unity8
<brendand> popey, i'll take a look at one of the apps - might ping you later for some extra info
<popey> brendand: thanks. I'd appreciate the help on this as it's somewhat demoralising for the core apps guys being unable to land their work.
<brendand> popey, as long as people lay off requesting silos i should be able to
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I'll handle it manually. so, qtmir + qtmir-gles + unity8 from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003/+packages ?
<Saviq> Mirv, no, actually
<Saviq> Mirv, because the other silo failed QA, let's just sync from 2 please
<Saviq> Mirv, overriding unity8
<brendand> popey, i'll look at weather-app first
<Saviq> Mirv, line 53
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, ok
<Mirv> right
<Mirv> Saviq: so what happens to rtm-003 then?
<Saviq> Mirv, we'll have to wait for mterry, I put it to tested: no already
<Mirv> okie
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, sync does not do srccopy after all? ~rtm is added always?
<popey> sil2100:  did you speak to Laney about bug 1363314 ?
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<Saviq> popey, apparently we got more like that bug #1364258
<ubot5> bug 1364258 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[desktop] camera-app and unity8 freeze on startup while initializing gstreamer-0.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364258
<popey> oof
<Saviq> looks like we missed a rebuild or something
<Saviq> unless stuff linked against both gst 1.0 and 0.10 is ifne
<Saviq> fine
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, the sil's sync copy implements changing of the version numbers. the way I did it earlier (copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools) did srccopy.
<Saviq> Mirv, ktx
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI the -meta package always needs to be copied directly into rtm, not into proposed because it wont fulfill the desktop-next requirements of the seed
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, and we should probably kick an image at some point to get the serbian keyboard in the meta adds ...
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫ I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<sergiusens> sil2100: spreadsheet is all wonky on line 52
<sergiusens> sil2100: I want to set testing to yes for http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-014
<Mirv> sergiusens: does not seem wonky to me. what image you used for testing?
<Mirv> landing-014 is line 50 though
<Mirv> sometimes the spreadsheet focusing etc goes wonky for me and I need to reload the page
<psivaa> popey: regarding the weather-app failures here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/72/consoleText, i dont see anything else impacting apart from the MP itself. the installed packages are almost identical with another passing MP
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> brendand: are you busy with QA sign-off right now?
<sergiusens> Mirv: no image, it's ubuntu-device-flash
<sil2100> popey: experimenting with something before doing a re-poke
<sil2100> ogra_: good to know :| Did the meta get uploaded directly now, properly?
<sergiusens> Mirv: I don't know why my name is on so many of those landings :-P
<ogra_> sil2100, yep
 * sergiusens restarts browser
<ogra_> hmpf ...
<brendand> sil2100, no but i might be soon
 * ogra_ doesnt understand the push service ... 
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Are the SIM pin-unlock problems gone now?
<sil2100> jibel: since we reverted ofono
<Mirv> sergiusens: oh, yes, I read that it's desktop only, and still asked... silly me
<jibel> sil2100, it's fixed on #11
<sil2100> Good to know
<ogra_> well, in #10
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Need to poke mandel about that
<ogra_> 11 only had a youtube scope update
<ogra_> sil2100, about ofono ?
<sil2100> Yeah, not sure if he's 100% aware we reverted his landing
<ogra_> thats not mandel ... you want tony or abeato
<sil2100> Well, he was the lander there
<ogra_> ah
<sil2100> Owner: mandel awe
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> right, but mandel only did the paperwork part i guess
<ogra_> (since awe isnt a lander)
 * sergiusens was added to lander to many things on an fyi basis
<sergiusens> ogra_: ^ that's password setup
<ogra_> sergiusens, i bet tony as well
 * ogra_ hugs sergiusens 
<sergiusens> just need to android side merged by rsalveti eventually
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> once he calmed down over the message phrasing :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's just like --developer-mode, using it, just prints a warning in recovery if not understood, we can at least ask plars to start adding it
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you know if there is a freely usable way to pop up a push notification without relaing to an app ?
<ogra_> *relating
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, there isn't
<ogra_> dang
<sergiusens> ogra_: it needs a push helper by design
<ogra_> i tried just abusing system-settings ... but seems whatever i do it will just trigger the predefined "there is a system update" message
<sergiusens> ogra_: you can however craft everything yourself through the messaging menu (has an api) or an osd whch is just dbus
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, i was trying to follow http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, that's a complicated thing :P
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ just wants a hourly cronjob doing df on /home ... that pops up a message if we hit 95% filling 
<jibel> ogra_, I know but I upgraded from 9 to 11
<ogra_> jibel, ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: use system settings as a push helper perhaps?
<ogra_> thats what i was trying
<ogra_> but i only get it to pop up "update available" all the time
<ogra_> lets move to #ubuntu-touch :)
<sil2100> brendand: sooo... once you're done, could you try reverting some packages and checking the video codecs issue?
<sil2100> I'll provide a list with links
<sil2100> brendand: since we didn't try reverting the gst plugins for that to confirm, right?
<brendand> sil2100, ok
<brendand> sil2100, i tried with all the RTM images and it was still happening so must have been there for longer than i thought
<Mirv> tvoss: are there any updates or branches to link to bug #1359866?
<ubot5> bug 1359866 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location trust service is not started on image 203" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359866
<Mirv> Saviq: regarding bug #1363314, we used to have the qtmultimedia-touch fork with GSt 1.0 support, which I hoped would be pushed to upstream, but then it kind of died when the general thought was that media-hub will provide the media playback needed
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<Saviq> Mirv, right, so it's only a non-android problem is it?
<Saviq> "only" meaning unity8 desktop session is broken, too... and apps under X11... :/
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, I'm just uncertain if it's something new or if people have only now started trying those on desktop. there's bug #1363653 too which might be related to the recent GStreamer 1.4.0 update.
<ubot5> bug 1363653 in mediaplayer-app "Most formats don't seem to play - AVI/MOV/WebM/OGV, only MP4 plays" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363653
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: we'll be trying to revert the gst bad plugins and see if it's still broken
<Mirv> Saviq: unity8 desktop also needs https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtchooser_qmlscene_fallback/+merge/230595
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: but that's on a phone device
<Mirv> (for launching apps from unity8)
<Saviq> Mirv, it's new, unity8 doesn't start, broke our development
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, ok then.
<Mirv> from Qt side things have been the same from June though
 * sil2100 really wonders if gst could be at fault here
<sil2100> brendand: just give me a sign once you'll have that moment :)
<brendand> sil2100, yeah send me the links anytime
<sil2100> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214546/
<sil2100> brendand: let's see if those work, I hope nothing started explicitly dep on those...
<sil2100> Anyway, tell me in case it won't install cleanly
<brendand> sil2100, no it's fine
<ogra_> sil2100, did you ping Laney already about the gstreame drm2 stuff ?
<sil2100> ogra_: not yet, wanted to confirm something
<sil2100> brendand: how is it? Does it fix the problem with playback?
<brendand> sil2100, doesn't look like it
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> brendand, sil2100, hmm, i have an lxc-android-config landing (that janimo` just uploaded directly into ubuntu) ... it only adds empty files could i get signoff for just copying it from landing and QA teams ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/183780901/lxc-android-config_0.193_0.194.diff.gz
<janimo`> ogra_, so what exactly do I need to do to get lxc-android-config 0.194 into utopic and then in rtm?
<janimo`> ah, nice :)
<janimo`> ogra_, I should have uploaded elsewhere?
<ogra_> janimo`, well, lxc-android-config is speacial (and very hard to test)
<ogra_> janimo`, usually you would have requested a silo for the ubuntu landing forst though
<sil2100> ogra_: looks fine for me, what do you think brendand ^ ? I think we can get this through without QA signoff and train
<janimo`> ogra_, ah so no more auto-gating anything that goes into utopic via a dput? I though there's some checking before it is let in, but clientside I do the same thing as before, i.e. do not care much
<ogra_> janimo`, that you then test yourself ... once thats through you request a silo for rtm where this gets copied into ... which then you and QA test again against the rtm image
<brendand> janimo`, so it doesn't do anything?
<janimo`> brendand, no, they are placeholder files which are ignored, unless the android image replaces them with some apparmor rules via bind-mounting at boot time
<ogra_> brendand, it only adds some empty placeholder files
<janimo`> brendand, placeholders like some other files in that package (udev rules)
<ogra_> yeah, they are in fact mountpoints the android tarball can use to ship hw specific configs
<ogra_> for which it uses bind mounts on top of these nodes
<janimo`> ogra_, I wonder if all those device specific files in there could be removed at one point, so those ports also do bind mounts
<ogra_> janimo`, btw, we need to urgently replace the adbd bindmount on krillin
<ogra_> (and soon also completely remove it)
<janimo`> ogra_, what is that exactly? ah the upstart script?
<ogra_> yeah
<janimo`> ogra_, anytime, if you say it should work.
<ogra_> it overrides my changes
<janimo`> maybe I should test it
<ogra_> janimo`, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214748/ is the one the new package will ship (should cover your functionfs-double-mount issues)
<ogra_> (iirc that was the initial reason for the bind mounts)
<brendand> popey, afaict weather app fails on the stock mako image
<sil2100> Laney: hey, so... since you did the last gst-plugins-bad1.0 upload - could you maybe take a look at some of the issues we're seeing with video playback? Bugs LP: #1363314 and LP: #1363653
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363653 in mediaplayer-app "Most formats don't seem to play - AVI/MOV/WebM/OGV, only MP4 plays" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363653
<sil2100> Laney: we have no idea on what's the cause and if it's related to gst at all, but maybe you could take a look anyway
<popey> brendand: can you file a bug for it?
<seb128> sil2100, Laney is on holidays for 10 days
<seb128> sil2100, he's back on the 11
<sil2100> So that explains why I didn't get an answer yesterday, huh
<sil2100> seb128: thanks ;)
<seb128> sil2100, you might want to get somebody else to look at it
<seb128> yw!
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫ I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<ogra_> brendand, so any objection to me pushing lxc-android-config to rtm ?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do you have anyone to research that issue above and see if a landing to desktop caused it?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, my understanding is we use gst0.1 not 1.0 on desktop
<pmcgowan> maybe some plumbing got screwed up
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫ I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we got the gst (and a ton of crappy x86 deps on arm) right before we brancehd off rtm
<sil2100> pmcgowan: maybe, didn't yet get to the bottom of it, for now we checked and confirmed that reverting the gst1.0-plugins-bad upload doesn't fix the image situation at least
<ogra_> it was just a debian sync but brought in dependencies like libdrm2 and such
<pmcgowan> sigh
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i pinged Laney about it but that was during debconf
<sil2100> Now Laney is on holiday, so even worse
<pmcgowan> ogra_, who should look into it iyo?
<ogra_> eh said he'd take a look but i didnt hear back yet (and he might be off this week, recovering from jetlag)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, preferably him ... he knows the packages best
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> i'm not sure the recent other issues have anything to do with it
<sil2100> It's really hard finding the person responsible
<sil2100> brendand: hm, the video-playback issue is reproducible on mako as well right?
<pmcgowan> asac, discussed here ^^
<asac> sil2100: can we back it out?
<asac> what would it take?
<ogra_> asac, a ton
<sil2100> asac: we have no idea what to back out... we tried backing out one part of it and it didn't help
<sil2100> We don't know what exactly is the problem, we're looking and guessing
<ogra_> we cant just back out from rtm only since i dont think we have the former package there
<ogra_> so it would have to be a back out from the ground up ... of which we then dont know of how it will affect desktop
<asac> ok, so who is currently engaged in this problem?
<ogra_> (surely technically possible but also a hell lot of work)
<ogra_> asac, well, i pinged Laney about it when it landed (while he was at debconf) ... he said he'd take a look ... thats my last info i have ... i didnt know he would be gone this week
<ogra_> so atm we dont have anyone i think
<ogra_> my concern was actually the megabytes of new x86 deps it pulls in on armhf which bloats our image massively
<ogra_> (libdrm2 and friends)
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, are you busy right now?
<davmor2> yeap just testing a silo why?
<sil2100> Ok, looking for someone that can do some bi-secting
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: Good morning, what's this I need to change?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I thought everything moved over to GST1.0 in trusty
<ogra_> plars, we're still waiting for a change on the android side to support the u-d-f --password option
<plars> ogra_: ah, ok
<ogra_> plars, then you could test that bit and inject the new adbd right after install
<plars> ogra_: sounds good
<ogra_> and let a full run go through
<ogra_> plars, oh, and i think mterry's final fix for the unlocking didnt land yet ... i guess you need that too
<mterry> hm?
<mterry> ah yeah
<ogra_> (though i assume you could hack in the change yourself)
<mterry> it's approved, but hasn't landed
<plars> ogra_: indeed, I do
<brendand> sil2100, yes i always checked on mako
<brendand> thostr_, i can test rtm silo 008 or 009 - which one do you prefer?
<thostr_> brendand: start with 9
<pmcgowan> davmor2, dont think so we have different multimedia plugins for each with different deps
<renatu> hey guys I am not able to download any jenkins generated zip file
<renatu> is that I know problem?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: fair enough
<brendand> thostr_, if the silo adds new functionality did you add test cases for that to the test plan?
<jgdx> cihelp: jenkins.qa.u.c down?
<brendand> thostr_, or even if it fixes bugs
<jgdx> cihelp: scratch that, just some 404s (e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1354/ )
<cprov> jgdx: right, it's seems to be (mostly) available.
<thostr_> brendand: silo 9 just changes the renderer to horizontal list
<jgdx> cprov, thanks. Are things unpublished or is that 404 an error?
<brendand> thostr_, if it changes the behaviour there should still be a test case
<retoaded> jgdx, looks like 1354 and 1355 failed to publish
<jgdx> retoaded, ack, thanks.
<retoaded> jgdx, they have been re-published and should be available now
<jgdx> retoaded, hey, awesome. Thank you
<retoaded> jgdx, np
<sil2100> GPU hang-up... thought I wouldn't see those anymore
<davmor2> thostr_: hmmmmmm you silo-008 may of fixed the issue, but it re-revealed another issue, if at any time you put the device in plane mode and take it out and then restart the device you see no sims :( /me reflashes his phone
<sil2100> davmor2: be sure to update the testing plan!
<sil2100> :)
<davmor2> sil2100: the bug needs fixing first then you update the testplan, if you do it now you leave a lot of people having to reflash their phone to get them working again
<brendand> thostr_, when we play music from the scope, is it supposed to be the case that the music stops when we change the scope?
<thostr_> brendand: no, that is not supposed to happen
<brendand> thostr_, it's happening in utopic already
<brendand> thostr_, i need to reflash and see is it in RTM
<brendand> thostr_, did this change already land in utopic?
<thostr_> brendand: yes
<thostr_> brendand: I just retested on rtm and it works...
<thostr_> brendand: or, maybe I misunderstood you: so music is supposed to play if it's playing in music app that was activated via preview. music is supposed to stop when using the play controls on preview
<thostr_> davmor2: do you still see the networking issues after reflashing? if so, please talk directly to satoris
<davmor2> thostr_: no it is always fixed on a fresh flash but it is a critical issue, not being able to turn off the device after using aeroplane mode is not fun
<thostr_> satoris: ^
<satoris> davmor2: I tried that on krillin and it finds the SIM after reboot just fine.
<davmor2> satoris: not for me I rebooted 4 times
<satoris> How does it manifest? Does the indicator say "no sim" or is it just empty?
<brendand> thostr_, ah ok - that was a confusion then
<brendand> thostr_, no problem
<davmor2> satoris: one second
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Can I ask you to lead the meeting today, as per every few Tuesdays? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, i assume rob is still off ?
<sil2100> ogra_: he mentioned that he doesn't feel too well today so he'll miss the meeting
<ogra_> (and we didnt have an image during the day ... so not much to discuss i guess)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> Oh! Let's maybe kick one now, since there was that meta package upload, right?
<sil2100> So much things that I think I forgot about that
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. do you know if it's now possible for us to build images from the webiterface for RTM now?
<davmor2> satoris: hmmm this is interesting after reflash, now if I click on flight mode it is instantly changed back to online
<om26er> davmor2, Hey are we not testing mako much ?
<davmor2> om26er: can you actually test mako on the current image please
<om26er> davmor2, yes, sure.
<om26er> davmor2, thats 218 right ?
<davmor2> om26er: possibly let me check
<davmor2> om26er: yeap 218
<om26er> davmor2, ok, on it.
<davmor2> om26er: thanks, if you can alternate it so one day test mako on the ubuntu branch and the next test it on rtm branch that would be awesome it will also make sure we don't introduce massive breakages in mako on either line
<om26er> davmor2, how to test the rtm branch ?
<om26er> well how to flash it i mean
<davmor2> om26er: with or without the --wipe ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --developer-mode --wipe
<om26er> davmor2, ok, understood
<davmor2> om26er: nice one :)
<sil2100> psivaa: hey! Any news on the CI for click apps?
<psivaa> sil2100: not yet. still digging this in #ci
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ogra_: I'll upload a new android in a few
<camako> what is the rtm equivalent of a ppa url? E.g. ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005
<kenvandine> thostr_, i see silo 10 failed prepare, i have some settings branches to land, do you have an eta on this silo?
<thostr_> kenvandine: that should land still today... at least that's the plan
<kenvandine> thostr_,  although the failure looks like a citrain bug...
<kenvandine> NameError: name 'allow_unlisted_sources' is not defined
<thostr_> kenvandine: or, we're just missing a reconf
<kenvandine> thostr_, cool, i'll wait then
<kenvandine> that's a citrain traceback... sil2100 ^^
<brendand> camako, they are the same
<brendand> camako, are you trying to figure out how to add a ppa on RTM?
<camako> brenand, I 'm trying to do : "apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005"
<brendand> camako, won't work
<brendand> camako, at best it will error out
<brendand> camako, at worst it will add a different ppa
<davmor2> camako: you need to add it the old fashioned way
<brendand> camako, you have to edit sources.list
<thostr_> sil2100: can you check what's wrong with silo 10 (utopic)
<camako> brendand, ah ok.. thanks
<thostr_> sil2100: somehow it cannot find source when doing a reconf
<brendand> camako, add 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main'
<brendand> camako, apt-get update, etc etc
<camako> brenand thanks a lot
<sergiusens> sil2100: line 40 has no silo assigned, how do I go about that?
<Mirv> sergiusens: assigning
<sergiusens> Mirv: thanks, I thought it was assigned in parallel; do I need to ask explicitly?
<Mirv> sergiusens: no, it's just that assigning it before the other one is ready for publishing is not useful. but maybe I should assign them both at the same time anyway.
<Mirv> sergiusens: I kicked a build for you too at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-010-1-build/10/console <- after that's ready, it has uploaded the packages to the rtm silo (where they'll still be building even though it says it's "built")
<sergiusens> Mirv: yeah, I thought the sync: magic would take care of the need to copy, which was the reason for it, as it was manual
<Mirv> sergiusens: we try to make it look like it's all magical, but in reality we kick the assignments and builds at some specific times :)
<Mirv> ralsina: Chipaca: ^ the ubuntu-push MP is unapproved
<ralsina> yeah yeah, I see that
<ralsina> sorry, approved it now
<alecu_> cprov: Hi! I'm getting 404s for all jenkins links in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/more-refreshing/+merge/232946
<ralsina> sorry Mirv, forgot to push the button here
<Mirv> ralsina: ok, thanks
<alecu_> cprov: ah, the "trigger to rebuild" page said something about a failure while publishing; I've click the button to retry that.
<Mirv> ogra_: if you're around still, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-push_0.63.2+14.10.20140902-0ubuntu1.diff <- ack for dropping libwhoopsie-dev b-d and adding liburl-dispatcher1-dev b-d
<Mirv> dbarth: not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/libaccounts-glib/packaging/+merge/232892
<sergiusens> Mirv: the souce copy created a changelog from the start of existence to now instead of the latest; is that expected?
<alecu_> well, it does not seem to fix it
<sergiusens> oh, you added ~rtm
<sergiusens> I though seb128 said not to change the version as it was a sync
<Mirv> sergiusens: oh, I think I noticed something similar with some other package. sil2100 to ping about that changelog filling.
<sergiusens> it's because the version was mangled with most likely
<Mirv> sergiusens: the auto-sync system adds the ~rtm, so it's not actual sync but it downloads the package, changes version and uploads it.
<sergiusens> sil2100: ^
<sergiusens> Mirv: well, it needs a version bump instead of a change, if so, right?
<Mirv> sergiusens: ~rtm is deliberate (~ means it's lower version than in utopic), but I'm not sure about the reasons for going for that. maybe to help syncing up later from u+1.
<Mirv> I did my first manual rtm syncs with just source copy before this train sync:N method became possible
<sergiusens> Mirv: can I get that instead until the ugly changelog issue is fixed?
<Mirv> sergiusens: done.
<Mirv> it's possible sil is attacking also that issue at the moment, since he's been working on the sync feature today too.
<sergiusens> Mirv: thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv: changelog looks nice now ;-)
<thostr_> Mirv: could you check silo 10 and do a reconf? something seems broken there
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<Mirv> thostr_: reconf done.
<camako> brendand, I added a "deb ..." line to the sources.list but now I'm getting :
<camako> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net 14.09 Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 85504128ECF1204C
<brendand> camako, ignore it
<brendand> camako, or you can go through a dance to get rid of it, but it's not really worth the time
<camako> brendand, ok thx
<camako> brendand, as long as it's added that's all I care
<camako> :-)
<brendand> thostr_, this silo isn't very good at generating the thumbnails for the video carousel
<brendand> thostr_, thing is i can't really say it was any better before :/
<elopio_> plars: I replied to your email. I saw sil2100 asking Mirv about the reminders package in jenkins run, but I'm not sure if the got anywhere.
<thostr_> brendand: that silo doesn't touch the video thumbnailing
<dbarth> Mirv: oops again; sorry
<dbarth> now fixed
<om26er> davmor2, image looks good.
<davmor2> om26er: nice :)
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: ^
<davmor2> ogra_: that's mako 218
<ogra_> davmor2, thats the unity8 landing ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no image testing on 218 ubuntu branch
<ogra_> ah
<brendand> thostr_, sign-off granted. there are lots of issues with generating previews though - are you aware of them?
<camako> Hi Ursinha, ubuntu-rtm/landing-005 is ready for QA testing... I marked it on the sheet as green.. Do I need to do anything else, or let anyone from QA know?
<kenvandine> thostr_, i see silo 10 seems to have been fixed and prepare worked
<kenvandine> thostr_, is it ready to build?  or waiting for something else?
<Ursinha> camako: I think that's something for trainguards, but I'd also like to know :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: how does that work?
<camako> Ursinha, o ok.. title shows you as the Vanguard, that's why I was asking you :-)
<ogra_> camako, vanguard != train support ... Ursinha doesnt waer the right hat :)
<ogra_> *wear
<camako> ok sorry my bad
<Ursinha> ogra_: do you know what's next when something is ready for QA? should one add that to the signoff board?
<Ursinha> hmm, probably
<ogra_> i think QA does that themselves
<ogra_> after skimming over the spreadsheet
<ogra_> ( brendand may correct me :) )
<brendand> Ursinha, if you have permissions you may feel free :)
<brendand> Ursinha, anyway by tonight/tomorrow at the latest it will happen auto-magically
<Ursinha> brendand: I don't think I have permissions
<Ursinha> I want to know because whenever people ask on #ubuntu-ci-eng, I want to know the right answer to inform them
<Ursinha> brendand: got it
<Ursinha> automagically is good
<Ursinha> :)
<bzoltan1> Is here anybody who could assign a silo?
<robru> bzoltan1: apologies, I wasn't feeling well this morning, but I'm here now. what you need?
<sil2100> sergiusens: which ugly changelog bug?
 * sil2100 got back just now as well
<robru> bzoltan1: line 44 got silo 1
<robru> boiko: line 45 got silo 3
<boiko> robru: wow, that was fast! nice, thanks! I will add more MRs to that though, but I can ping you once I'm done with the list
<robru> boiko: oh haha sorry, I just woke up and didn't notice it wasn't marked ready yet. yeah I can reconfig it when you need.
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, the changelog bug that it's included in the changes file I'll fix soon, it seems the build package script passes some wrong flag during bzr bd
<boiko> robru: I won't complain, I like when silo assignment is quick like that :D
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 35?
<robru> thostr_: ok you got rtm4
<thostr_> thanks
<robru> bregma: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/10/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8-desktop-session_1.0.12+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1.diff i don't understand why you drop two different .install files but only one binary package stanza is being deleted from debian/control? surely you should keep debian/unity8-desktop-session-mir.install
<robru> thostr_: you're welcome
<bregma> robru, if a source package produces a single binary dpkg gets very confused if you supply a .install file instead of just packaging all the build products -- you need to add specialization to the dh rules -- that's more work than just removing the unused .install files
<sil2100> sergiusens: I... think I might know what's up
<robru> bregma: ah sorry, assumed there was more than one other binary package there. duh
<bzoltan1> robru:  thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, fyi there was a new device tarball uploaded for krillin ... that bumped the image number to 12
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks
<robru> bzoltan1: you're welcome
<robru> Saviq: you got rtm8
<Saviq> robru, hum, that is already in rtm3...
<Saviq> robru, ah no, you're right... although I thought I already had an rtm silo for it..
<Saviq> robru, right, silo 7
<robru> Saviq: hm, ok, i'll fix it
<sil2100> sergiusens, Mirv: I just fixed the changelog thing
<sil2100> sergiusens, Mirv: in the end it seemed to be a one-liner ;/
<sil2100> thostr_: ping
<sil2100> thostr_: are you still around?
<thostr_> kind of
<sil2100> thostr_: a quick question then :)
<thostr_> shoot
<sil2100> thostr_: so, as you might or might not have heard, we have found the upload that caused our overall problems with gst and such
<sil2100> thostr_: it seems to be thumbnailer 1.2+14.10.20140827.1-0ubuntu1
<thostr_> yes, I already talk to jhodapp to get more info
<thostr_> and asked jussi to revert
<sil2100> thostr_: can we revert it for now until it's fixed?
<sil2100> I can revert it in the archive, and you just work on the real fix then
<thostr_> if nothing else breaks you can revert...  but it needs more testing as  we had some more changes afterwards
<sil2100> Right, yeah... so, I could revert both, but now there's the question if it won't break anything indeed
<thostr_> a later fix was about thumbnail resolution, so reverting this shouldn't break anything
<sil2100> thostr_: although I see the recent change was not anything crucial
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Ok, let me prepare a revert anyway
<thostr_> and the thumbnail extraction from music files wasn't used yet
<thostr_> so that can be reverted as well
<thostr_> (that wasn't yet in rtm anyway)
<thostr_> so, you might be save actually
<popey> sil2100: will that revert be done today?
<sil2100> popey: yes
<sil2100> thostr_: thanks!
<sil2100> popey: I'm doing it now :)
<sil2100> Sooooo, we might be FREE soon
<sil2100> Awww, thumbnailer is in main, darn
<sil2100> ogra_: are you around for an upload
<ToyKeeper> robru, sil2100: I'm in bed with a cold today, but with any luck I'll be able to clear some silos tonight.  Not sure how long this will last.
<robru> ToyKeeper: haha, must be something going around, I had to sleep in this morning as well. take care, catch up later! ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> popey: asking slangasek now to upload the revert for me
<popey> k
<sil2100> hmmm
<slangasek> right, so, thumbnailer uploaded
<slangasek> but why is *anything* still using gst0.10?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<rsalveti> slangasek: qtmultimedia is still using gst0.10 by default, for example
<slangasek> yes, the question is /why/
<rsalveti> probably because they didn't get the resources to migrate to gst1.0
<slangasek> well, gst0.10 is whatever the superlative form of "obsolete" is
<brendand> camako, that's a biggy - going to be a while for testing it
<camako> brenand, will you be going through the Mir test plan or do you have other tests?
<camako> brendand ^^
<brendand> camako, our policy for landings at that level is to run a full system test plan
<camako> brendand, ok sounds good... If you do refer to the mir test plan and something is unclear to you, please do ping me thanks
<kenvandine> robru, has anyone looked at why ubuntu silo 10 is failing to prepare?
<kenvandine> NameError: name 'allow_unlisted_sources' is not defined
<robru> kenvandine: nope, haven't looked yet
<kenvandine> i tried bugging sil2100 about it earlier, but he never responded
<kenvandine> i need thostr_ to be able to land his stuff... so i can get another settings silo ready :)
<robru> kenvandine: sorry in a meeting, will look at it shortly. dashboard didn't report an error
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> yeah, it still thinks it's preparing
<kenvandine> but it isn't :)
<boiko> robru: in the spreadsheet, do the MRs need to be separate by spaces still, or can we place one MR per line now?
<robru> boiko: spaces or lines should be fine
<boiko> robru: nice! I remember in the past it would break, but that was long ago and I never took the time to ask about it again :) thanks
<sergiusens> boiko: I've been doing lines for ever
<boiko> sergiusens: nice, I'll start using it now :)
<sergiusens> boiko: yeah, spaces make it too hard to read
<boiko> yep
<camako> elopio, saw your comment on Mir testing. You're talking abt mir test plan right?
<robru> boiko: yeah you're welcome. as far as I remember, the code that parses that spreadsheet field is just python that says 'line.split()' or whatever, so any whitespace should work
<elopio> camako: yes, I'm talking about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Mir
<camako>  elopio, brendand, just a heads up that testing on the ubuntu-rtm/landing-005 silo needs to be completed before anything else lands for its rdeps (unity-system-compositor, qtmir, platform-api). Otherwise, it could invalidate our own testing.. We make sure this happens when releasing to ubuntu.. not sure if you take this into account or not...
<Saviq> robru, don't --bootstrap krillin
<Saviq> robru, that's why it's hanging (yeah, a bug in u-d-f still, but will let you flash actually)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-03
<robru> Saviq: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, thanks for the tip. I guess the wiki should be updated because i copied the command from there ;-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: what bug?
<robru> sergiusens: apparently that it fails to bootstrap krillin
<sergiusens> Saviq: robru we bootstrap most of the time
<sergiusens> robru: your issue seems to be related to adb permissions
<sergiusens> robru: try adb kill-server and then sudo adb start-server
<sergiusens> oh, and a good cable for the krillin; the connector 'disconnects' easily
<robru> sergiusens: OK I'm just afk right now, will try shortly (that's away-from-krillin)
<robru> Saviq: sergiusens, ah, --bootstrap is fine, just had to be in fastboot mode first
<sergiusens> robru: ah, that's the first line printed I believe :-)
<sergiusens> reason for such is to prevent accidents ;-)
<robru> sergiusens: no worries, I just missed a step in the instructions I was reading
<robru> elopio: davmor2: what's going on with silo rtm5? it's marked QA signed off but trello board indicates in progress.
<elopio> robru: sorry, I forgot to move the card.
<elopio> robru: done, I tested it and looks good.
<robru> elopio: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 219 building (started: 20140903 02:05) ===
<boiko> robru: you still there?
<boiko> robru: if so, would you mind reconfiguring silo 3?
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 13 building (started: 20140903 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 219 DONE (finished: 20140903 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/219.changes ===
<camako> I dunno why it says "qtmir, qtmir-gles were not built"... I thought sil2100 built them... See the scrollback at [13:19] :
<camako> -queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: ubuntu-rtm/landing-005 (camako) Packages built (mir, platform-api, qtmir, qtmir-gles, unity-system-compositor)
<camako> ^^
<Mirv> camako: looking
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 13 DONE (finished: 20140903 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/13.changes ===
<Mirv> camako: it should probably work now. I ran build with watch_only to update the package info.
<Mirv> and it looked good there
<Mirv> (I published it now)
<robru> camako: don't read to much into the bot pings. That message doesn't mean "this is what was built" it just means "build job completed in the silo, silo claims to contain these things" it's entirely possible that something was missing and the report just doesn't mention it. It's pretty dumb. I've been thinking about taking that part out of the bot ping because
<robru> it's so misleading.
<Mirv> phew, all utopic silos have rtm counterpart again. a bit manual, this.
<Mirv> I wonder why my rtm mako does not offer 19 -> 20 upgrade
<seb128> dbarth, hey, I saw you put the settings' location work in a silo, did you see my review comment/need fixing?
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> sil2100, you around?
<tvoss> trainguards, do we have a way to send a network-manager through a silo?
<sil2100> tvoss: hey!
<sil2100> tvoss: hm, IIRC we normally do it as a source package
<Mirv> dbarth: can you quickly smoke test utopic landing-018 again? somehow the u-s-s-o-a was not found by the CI train in the PPA even after build/watch_only or reconfigure. the only way to fix it was a no-change rebuild, which is done now.
<dbarth> Mirv: ok
<asac> sil2100: hey, can you move the morning landing meeting to UE calendar? alternatively invite john-mcaleely :)
<sil2100> asac: hey, I'll try at least inviting him in a moment
<asac> sil2100: thanks. i invited him for evening already, so its just morning call that needs doing
<sil2100> asac: thanks
<Mirv> thanks dbarth
<Mirv> sil2100: can I get a MOTU ack on the addition of libclick-0.4-dev b-d? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-018-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.4+14.10.20140903-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Mirv: let me check :)
<sil2100> Mirv: +1!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks! :)
<Saviq> sil2100, uh oh, what happened to the rtm dashboard? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<sil2100> Saviq: looks ok here?
<Saviq> sil2100, most of the silos don't have packages listed (or is that because of sync:)?
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, that's currently how the sync:number works right now, refactoring for now ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, right, got scared there for a moment ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: no worries! It will be better today I hope ;p
<Saviq> coolz
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, why did you decide to rewrite the version of sync:'ed packages? (add ~rtm)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: any chance of getting gdbserver back on the image?
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, so... this was generally a concern from the very beginning
<sil2100> Saviq: we allowed direct srccopies before as it was early after the ubuntu-rtm branch, so we could assume that the build-deps for both were similar
<Saviq> sil2100, ah so you didn't want two versions built against different deps to have the same version, got it
<sil2100> Saviq: but in general, we shouldn't risk a situation that we can have 2 packages with the very same name and version that include different binary contents
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, it's not a *big* deal, as we have the same with Debian
<sil2100> But ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm are a bit more tightly bound
<sil2100> So a mix up is easier
<Saviq> sure
<ogra_> zbenjamin, "back on the image" ? i dont think we ever added it
<Saviq> sil2100, hah, found an issue with sync builds
<Saviq> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/19/console
<Saviq> sil2100, see the versions it uploaded to the ppa
<Saviq> sil2100, and then which ones it watched before completion of the job
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: vila | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<ogra_> utopic rebuild triggered (i'll do rtm afterwards)
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 220 building (started: 20140903 09:15) ===
<zbenjamin> ogra_: huh, i thought we did, we talked about it last week or so, that its not on the image anymore?
<ogra_> zbenjamin, well, none of the bzr logs for any of the seeds of past releases up to today have anything regarding gdb or gdbserver in them
<ogra_> i know we talked about it months ago
<ogra_> (but forgot what the outcome was)
<Saviq> sil2100, uh oh, and then I started a watch-only job https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/20/console
<pete-woods> can someone who actually understands debian packaging help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqtdbusmock/+bug/1364842
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364842 in libqtdbusmock (Ubuntu) "Unable to install in an armhf chroot" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> I think it's because I have a package with an executable in it
<pete-woods> or maybe it's the dependency on python-dbusmock?
<pete-woods> maybe I should change that to python3-dbusmock:any ?
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i think the outcome was that we wanted to add it, because gdbserver is never started automatically and we should have the required tools for application development without the need to make the rootfs writeable
<sil2100> Saviq: that's with watch-only, yes?
<brendand> is ubuntu-rtm not considered a distro in launchpad?
<sil2100> Saviq: so, it watched for the wrong packages before because of a bug we still try to work-around in LP API - with the source packages appearing too late in the publishedsources
<brendand> ah maybe it would be called 14.09
<brendand> nope that's a series
<sil2100> Saviq: but this watch-only worries me, it didn't clean the previous builds
<brendand> wgrant, ^
<brendand> lp.distributions['ubuntu-rtm'] raises a KeyError
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, looking into that
<sil2100> brendand: it should be, I work with that all the time
<Saviq> sil2100, kk
<brendand> sil2100, did you try that launchpadlib call?
<sil2100> brendand: we're using it all the time in citrain
<wgrant> brendand: The distro is ubuntu-rtm, the series is 14.09.
<wgrant> brendand: Are you sure you're running against production?
<wgrant> It doesn't exist on staging or qastaging.
<brendand> wgrant, ah yes - it defaults to staging right?
<wgrant> brendand: I believe so.
<wgrant> Launchpad.login_with('some consumer', 'production')
<brendand> wgrant, thanks
 * brendand needs some wd40 for his lplib-foo
<sil2100> Saviq: hah, ok, found the reason for that... that's punishment for writing a hack on a hack of a hack
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, I'll do a hotfix in a moment, but the refactored sync feature is better in this regard
<Saviq> sil2100, ok coolz, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, hey do you think it would be useful for the landing spreadsheet to have a column with a list of the source packages currently in the silo?
<brendand> sil2100, i ask because i need to know for this script i'm writing to create trello cards, and i can do it myself with lplib, but if it's useful to more people then it may as well be on the sheet
<bzoltan1> zbenjamin:  ogra_: I filed a bug for it to keep it on the agenda -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1364872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364872 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "The gdbserver is not available on the device image" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> bzoltan1, heh, and you filed it against ubuntu desktop :P
<ogra_> triaged it properly
<bzoltan1> ogra_: Sorry :) I filed it against what I was suggested  here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds
<ogra_> i really dont get why it wasnt added back then ...
<ogra_> i surely remember we agreed to add it
<sil2100> brendand: on the spreadsheet? Would it be enough if the source packages would be listed in the backend?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  maybe because there was no bug reported for it :D
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> i.e.http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ubuntu/landing-007
<brendand> sil2100, at that point i may as well stick with launchpadlib
<brendand> sil2100, if you don't think it's useful to be user visible then never mind
<brendand> sil2100, it's only a dozen lines of code to get it from launchpad
<sil2100> brendand: well, the backend has all the info needed as far as silos are concerned, we don't want to introduce a new column in the spreadsheet as we're already bloated there to maximum extent ;)
<brendand> sil2100, out of curiousity how to access the backend?
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 14 building (started: 20140903 10:20) ===
<sil2100> Well, you can just fetch the config file for a given silo and JSON-parse it
<sil2100> Like http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ubuntu/landing-007
<brendand> sil2100, hmm interesting. good to know about anyway
<brendand> sil2100, sources: isn't always correct these days though, right?
<satoris> vila: jenkins seems to be failing strangely again on Thumbnailer: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-amd64-ci/31/console
<sil2100> brendand: not yet ;)
<vila> satoris: looking
<satoris> Thanks.
<vila> satoris: looks like a glitch... other jobs are happily doing updates on that volume, I've triggered a rebuild with the same parameters
 * vila blinks
<vila> satoris: fails all the same 8-/
<satoris> vila: I did that once already and it did not help. The previous time this happened fginther (IIRC) had to nuke something somewhere.
<satoris> For some reason Jenkins hates Thumbnailer. :)
<vila> satoris: as a very very wild guess, I'd suspect: ./build-dir/thumbnailer-1.2+14.10.20140814bzr93pkg0utopic27/tests/chinese_text content...
<satoris> Could be. But it does not fail always for whatever reason. Only occasionally.
<sil2100> Saviq: can I experiment with the build job of your silo? :)
<vila> satoris: lucky guess, deleting only *.JPG there was enough to make the next job progress further...
<Saviq> sil2100, feel free
<satoris> vila: then again during previous build attempt there was this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-armhf-ci/24/console
<vila> satoris: found an asana task where fginther did mention the chinese file name, so the issue is known
<Mirv> jenkins choking on non-ascii file names or something? uh oh..
 * brendand wants a silo to be ready for sign-off soon so he can see does his script work
<Mirv> I wonder if dbarth could help you there :) in case rtm 001 is under testing, the utopic variant landed earlier today
<brendand> dbarth, whenever you like, set silo 001 to needs sign-off
<Mirv> dbarth: what's the latest with "Webapps autologin via OA" RTM landing btw? QA failed it before, then oxide was added, should QA be informed that you've now really tested it with the Oxide + the rest of the PPA and they can start retesting it?
<brendand> Mirv, we already know :)
<brendand> Mirv, you need to look at the Trello board :)
<vila> Mirv, satoris: fginther suspected the pbuilder-jenkins-plugin , I'll double-check with him
<Mirv> brendand: oh, you know it's ready for retesting? cool, then.
<Mirv> right, Firefox remembers that trello address :) looking
<sil2100> Saviq: sooo, it should be hotfixed now
<brendand> Mirv, davmor2 is testing it now
<Mirv> dave is on it! :)
<davmor2> muhahahahahahahahahaha
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: why the hell do we still have note in rtm?
<ogra_> davmor2, because nobody removed it i would think :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 220 DONE (finished: 20140903 11:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/220.changes ===
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: heh ;)
<sil2100> brendand: btw. how's the queuebot plugin going? ;)
<brendand> sil2100, i did it a different way
<brendand> sil2100, actually stole a lot of code from queuebot :)
<brendand> sil2100, but the solution requires hardcoding a lot of trello specific keys and ids, so i didn't want to land it in queuebot
<davmor2> Stop that man, Thief!  Stop him....
<sil2100> brendand: so will there be a different bot here or something?
<brendand> sil2100, oh do you mean in terms of notifying people about changes?
<brendand> sil2100, that's a bit more complicated. i need to really think about how it's going to work
<brendand> sil2100, but i know how to do it
<brendand> sil2100, it can't be done with changes to queuebot either
<brendand> well it can, but it's not the best way
<dbarth> brendand: i see silo 1 is turned to "qa signoff required" now; did your script work?
<dbarth> or do you still need me to toggle something on?
<dbarth> Mirv: davmor2 was just testing it earlier, so this should be landable soon
<brendand> dbarth, in RTM? it does not seem to be
<brendand> dbarth, but you haven't done your own testing
<brendand> dbarth, Testing pass column is still 'No'
<brendand> my script actually looks at the status, not just the QA signoff column
<dbarth> brendand: uh, that's right, so i need to boot another emulator
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 14 DONE (finished: 20140903 11:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/14.changes ===
<ogra_> hello Mir
<jamesh> satoris, pete-woods: how should this problem be handled? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-1-build/19/console
<davmor2> Mirv, sil2100: did you hit publish on rtm silo-002 yet?
<jamesh> presumably this is caused by a direct upload that bypassed CI
<pete-woods> jamesh: yes. you need to manually import the changes from the upload
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<Mirv> davmor2: I can hit now
<dbarth> oxide-qt is in utopic, i thought the dependency on silo was to make sure the package would be pulled in
<Mirv> dbarth: it's there, I just need to make the train go choo choo
<davmor2> sil2100, brendand: as there are no silos currently I'm going to dogfood 14
<charles> sil2100, davmor2, thostr_: IMO bug #1363906 is working as designed (and as suggested by Design) and is not a blocker; I wrote up my explanation at https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-transfer/+bug/1363906/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363906 in Transfer Indicator "Indicator doesn't show app update downloads" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> charles: right so if I download say an image from the t'interwebz it should show the green download icon and should infact show content in the indicator right?
<charles> davmor2, if you download an image, it should show the green download and show the destination app's icon (e.g., gallery) in the indicator's menuitem
<davmor2> charles: Right I'll give that a try in a second then
<boiko> sil2100: hi, would you mind reconfiguring silo 3? I have added new components there
<charles> davmor2, note there is still a unity8 rendering bug that prevents the title and progressbar from being shown; last I heard on that, thostr_ was going to get someone on the unity8 side to fix that regression
<thostr_> charles: dednick was on that one... at least that's what kgunn promised IIRC
<charles> thostr_, so kgunn changed his mind? I thought dednick was too busy for it
<plars> trainguards can I get a silo for #51 please?
<davmor2> charles: okay so I see gallery and the icon go green so I'm happier,  can you please make a note on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-transfer as to what transfers are supported please,  we used to use installing an app and an app update as tests for this hence thinking it was broken :).  Many thanks.
<davmor2> charles: I'm assuming currently it is only pictures I guess, but as new bits add contenthub and download manager support is will increase
<charles> davmor2, that's about the size of it
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<Mirv> plars: sure
<kgunn> thostr_: charles you talkin' bout sync indicator ? if so, Cimi is working on that
<brendand> davmor2, and QA are the bottleneck they say
<brendand> HA!
<davmor2> brendand: yeah when we know it is all that ogra_ 's fault ;)
<davmor2> charles: I just added a request to the pdfjsviewer to add download manager support so hopefully that will land :)  Then we might have enough time to actually test the other bits ;)
 * ogra_ wonders why we ever shiped poppler for pdf decoding :P 
<ogra_> *shipped
<thostr_> kgunn: thanks
<kenvandine> thostr_, any eta on utopic silo 10?
<thostr_> lool: what do we now do with silo 10? we tested the indicator part and it works fine... should we land this? and has anybody verified that the system settings MP contains all what we need?
<thostr_> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> thostr_, thx, i have quite a bit queued up to land for settings
<Mirv> ogra_: I wonder if you could +1 a one-liner? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+14.10.20140903.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<thostr_> kenvandine: ack. but this is now up to lool to move further
<davmor2> ogra_: because it was going to be supported but all the bits that we needed to land so it could be used hadn't so I think it fell by the wayside :(
<lool> thostr_: I tested the system-settings stuff
<ogra_> Mirv, with one liner i assume you dont mean the one line whitespace change ?
<lool> thostr_: didn't test latest indicator binaries, if you did then we should definitely land this now
<ogra_> :P
<lool> thostr_: landing is a bit special as one package is in NEW and it needs a coordinated meta update
<lool> fginther: Hey!
<ogra_> Mirv, assuming the SDK guys know what they do ... ACK
<thostr_> lool: well the indicator and system settings shouldn't be problematic
<lool> thostr_: this does depend on the new package getting in, as it ships the schemas
<ogra_> davmor2, after rtm i'll make use of it in an app to justify its existence on the image :)
<boiko> trainguards can I please get silo 3 reconfigured? I added new components there
<thostr_> lool: oh, you mean accountsettings schema?
<Mirv> ogra_: the line removal that is. and yes I trust how they're splitting their plugins. thanks!
<lool> yes
<thostr_> right
<thostr_> but that shouldn't cause a crash.... ;)
<lool> fginther: would you have some time today to help me go through the CI setup for a new package?
<thostr_> lool: if it's not crashing I'd go forward and land the silo so that we unblock kenvandine and others
<lool> fginther: ubuntu-location-provider here; it's at the usual spot and should be mostly ready source-wise; it's in NEW in Ubuntu and in silo 10 (utopic); if you have docs/checklist I shoudl follow, that's welcome
<lool> thostr_: totally
<lool> thostr_: there is one crash in an edge case
<thostr_> that's not good though...
<lool> thostr_: also, system-settings is in another landing from dbarth
<thostr_> btw I only tested utopic
<lool> haven't checked if it landed this morning
<fginther> lool, sure. It's mostly just a matter of telling us about it, I really just need to know the project name
<lool> thostr_: I was planning to ask mterry to look into it, but if you can that'd be welcome
<kenvandine> lool, the other landing isn't ready
<lool> thostr_: the crash is when a) you click "view T&C"  b) click some URL to here.com  c) press the button to return to wizard
<lool> kenvandine: the one from dbarth?
<kenvandine> dbarth's landing doesn't have an approved MP yet
<kenvandine> waiting for fixes
<lool> kenvandine: can we land before then? he came first
<thostr_> lool: ok, but the crash will not appear during normal usage...
<kenvandine> yes... you land first
<kenvandine> we've been waiting for fixes for his since last week
<kenvandine> i have 6 more branches ready to land after your's too
<lool> thostr_: exactly, also it doesn't allow you to enable accidentally, so I think it's alright
<thostr_> yep
<thostr_> lool: ok, then I set the utopic silo to tested
<lool> sil2100: hey, can we land silo 10 now? it needs a couple of trickier than usual things though: a) getting ubuntu-location-provider-here in the archive (currently in NEW)  b) updating seed and meta once we've put it there (these two should be done before we land)
<lool> thostr_: +1
<lool> thostr_: do you know if we can avoid meta being copied when we publish?
<sil2100> lool: ok, so someone is doing a NEW review of the package already?
<lool> sil2100: I dont know who to grab at this hour
<kenvandine> lool, so i'm going to get a new silo building now, but won't land until after silo 10 is done and merged, etc
<lool> also archive admin days seems out of date
<lool> kenvandine: ty
<sil2100> fginther: did you get pinged about CI issues with core-app merges?
<om26er> davmor2, you gave me the command to test rtm branch, can you share that again
<lool> kenvandine: ours is mostly wizard stuff in the settings, so should be fairly isolated from other settings changes I hope
<fginther> sil2100, yes, already looking into it
<kenvandine> lool, yeah
<lool> it's a bit weird to have the wizard in the settings, albeit I guess they share a lot of common utils code
<sil2100> fginther: thanks :)
<thostr_> lool: which meta copy?
<lool> thostr_: ubuntu-touch-meta
<lool> thostr_: should NOT be copied
<thostr_> oh you mean not copied to rtm
<lool> not copied to utopic
<thostr_> ah, column g
<thostr_> sil2100: how can we avoid to copy ubuntu-touch-meta for silo 10?
<davmor2> om26er: no you should of memorised it ;)  give me a second
<sil2100> thostr_: hmmm
<om26er> haha
<davmor2> om26er: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --wipe
<Mirv> boiko: reconf running
<sil2100> thostr_: this might be tricky, let me think about it for a moment... since when we publish, we publish everything or nothing
<lool> slangasek: hey, around? would you be able to help with NEW processing of ubuntu-location-provider-here? we'd like to land it ASAP; it is a shell around the actual HERE binaries that will ship from /custom
<boiko> Mirv: nice! thanks!
<Mirv> boiko: and done
<sil2100> lool, thostr_: could we maybe put a -proposed block on it instead temporarily? Since we do not support selective publishings from a silo
<sil2100> We could upload it seperately as well, like directly through dput
<lool> sil2100: if we dont support selective publishing, I'd suggest we just copy-package the right ones
<sil2100> lool: like, just do copy-package from the silo and then simply free the silo when all are copied?
<sil2100> Mirv: wait!
<sil2100> Mirv: don't publish silo 10 ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: we're discussing it here now
<Mirv> sil2100: ok :)
<lool> sil2100: yup
<sil2100> lool: sounds fine, I'll make sure it's properly registered in the spreadsheet after all is copied over
<lool> sil2100: ty
<sil2100> lool: so just give me a sign once that happens :)
<lool> so just need an archive admin now
<sil2100> lool: yw and thanks as well
 * sil2100 looks at slangasek 
<sil2100> slangasek should be around in like ~1h
<lool> it's early for him still  :-)
<lool> yeah
<Ursinha> sil2100: hey :) what happens if I don't change the "Ready? MP following project guidelines" in the spreadsheet, will it just sit there even if I click "build"?
<sil2100> Ursinha: in theory, if someone doesn't set 'Ready?' to Yes, a silo should not be assigned for that landing ;)
<Ursinha> hmm, no, it's building without that
<sil2100> Ursinha: it's just an indicator for us to know if the landing is ready for assignment
<Ursinha> sil2100: got it, the gating is manual
<Ursinha> sil2100: thanks! :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: it has no other meaning :)
<sil2100> yw!
 * sil2100 goes back to breaking the train
<davmor2> sil2100: that's easy, you should try not breaking it that is a real challenge ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2: the challenge is making train changes through a silo in the train
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> davmor2: not breaking...? What does *that* mean?
<sil2100> sergiusens: would make sense if we had train packages and used it in touch images ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: it means going full pelt and not stopping, like a run-away train right ;)
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ping!
<Mirv> sil2100: prong
<sil2100> fginther: any luck with that CI thing? :)
<fginther> sil2100, not yet
<sil2100> fginther: good luck! And thanks for taking care of that :)
<seb128> dbarth, hey, did you this my ping earlier?
<dbarth> seb128: ah yes
<dbarth> seb128: lte me scroll back
<dbarth> seb128: i'm debugging the icon issue for uss/s&p/location
<seb128> dbarth, k
<dbarth> seb128: apparently the trustore has ẅrong app ids like 'unconfined'
<dbarth> which breaks desktop file resolution
<seb128> dbarth, k, what about the fact that you have it in a silo, you don't plan to land it before having review ack right?
<dbarth> seb128: i can free up the silo; i wanted to land quickly; but the icon issue is not great
<dbarth> seb128: what do you think?
<seb128> dbarth, no, I don't want it to land before it works correctly
<seb128> which was my point
<seb128> I would have fixed the issue even before putting it in a silo
<dbarth> ah, diffeent povs, some wanted to test the featue, even with some visual bugs
<dbarth> but that's passed; i'll free that up for now; will finish in the MP with you before a new silo request
<dbarth> trainguards, can you unload silo 17 please?
<sil2100> dbarth: unload? :)
<dbarth> sil2100: well, free the silo
 * dbarth looks up "unload" on google
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, what's up with that? Invalid? :)
<sil2100> dbarth: well, unload probably is the right term, just wanted to make sure we think about the same - and that there was no typo
<sil2100> dbarth: as unload and upload have only one letter different
<dbarth> yeah
<dbarth> not good enough as discussed with seb128
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<seb128> where can we see the current image numbers for rtm/proposed?
<brendand> davmor2, sil2100 - eets alive! https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing
<sil2100> brendand: ooh!
<davmor2> brendand: nice one that man :)
<brendand> i just need to find a better place to deploy it
<brendand> sil2100, any recommendations?
<brendand> it's running on my laptop right now
<lool> fginther: was it all good for the ubuntu-location-provider-here? did you manage to set it up for CI?
<rsalveti> thostr_: what is the status of silo 13 (rtm)?
<rsalveti> thostr_: I have one other change in powerd that I want to sync, but I see you got one sync already in place for the previous version
<rsalveti> and I don't want to overwrite it
<thostr_> rsalveti: yes, charles just tested it some hours ago
<rsalveti> thostr_: oh, ok, will wait QA to sign it off then
<rsalveti> sil2100: I need one rtm silo to sync the android package from ubuntu
<rsalveti> sil2100: package already in the ubuntu archive
<thostr_> rsalveti: if you and charles retest and if QA hasn't looked at it yet we might just merge it into that one... but it probably doesn't really save any work
<rsalveti> thostr_: yeah, I'll just wait :-)
<thostr_> rsalveti: but if the package is in utopic already should we have already picked it up with our sync?
<thostr_> rsalveti: s/package/change
<ogra_> plars, did you manage to do a complete test run yesterday btw or did any other issues pop up ?
<plars> ogra_: it wasn't complete, no. Just enough to convince me that both autopilot and non-autopilot tests can work with this change
<plars> ogra_: previously all autopilot tests failed because the screen couldn't unlock
<plars> ogra_: once you get past that though, they are fine
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure thing :) we have sync: functionality from ubuntu, want me to fill in one for you? Which package do you want synced?
<ogra_> plars, ok
<fginther> lool, I'm in the middle of trying to fix something else, I'll get to it when things clear up a bit, but it will be done today
<mandel> sil2100, is the clock app broken??
<sil2100> mandel: what's up?
 * sil2100 has no bug on that
<mandel> sil2100, in my device is not even launching
<seb128> it was yesterday until the thumbnailer update
<seb128> what image/libthumbnailer0 version do you have?
<seb128> sil2100, did we get new images with that fix btw?
<sil2100> seb128: in utopic? Yeah, we should have
<seb128> sil2100, was that issue on rtm as well?
<lool> fginther: thanks a lot
<sil2100> seb128: no, it was only on utopic
<seb128> k
<sil2100> seb128: since rtm didn't have those 2 versions synced up...
<sil2100> davmor2, brendand: can anyone confirm? ^
<sil2100> mandel: is that on rtm or ubuntu?
<mandel> sil2100, rtm
<brendand> sil2100, clock app broken?
<sil2100> Yeah
<ogra_> works fine for me on rtm 14
<ogra_> (image 14)
<davmor2> sil2100: clock app works here I just filed bugs on the alarm system
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ I reboot fixed it, I just don't want to know what happened
<sil2100> mandel: hah ;)
<ogra_> mandel, oh you had a click package upgrade ?
<ogra_> (not as part for a system update)
<ogra_> there is definitely a bug with click updates and the click scope still holding the old .desktop files
<mandel> ogra_, yes, a click update
<brendand> clock is ok here
<mandel> dobey, alecu ^^
<ogra_> if you search for it, the scope gets a forces refresh
<ogra_> *forced
<mandel> ogra_, do the click scope people know?
<ogra_> after a search it works
<davmor2> mandel: click scope isn't refreshing once an app update old bug,  You need to do a search to refresh the scope
<sil2100> om26er: did you do some per-image exploratory testing on mako today by any chance?
<om26er> sil2100, I am flashing rtm image on mako
 * ogra_ sighs about davmor2 ... typing my fingers off in ten sentences and he just explains it in one line :P
<brendand> thostr_, i'll pick up silo 13 for testing now
<sil2100> mterry: is there a landing for the wizard-not-restarting-maliit issue? :)
<om26er> sil2100, do you want me to test the non-rtm branch ?
<thostr_> brendand: thanks
<sil2100> om26er: maybe first the rtm branch I think
<dobey> huh?
<sil2100> om26er: since this might be the most interesting promotion-wise
<sil2100> We're still not ready, as blockers are upon us, but just to check the overall quality
<mterry> sil2100, not a specific landing, I think kenvandine is working on a broad USS landing
<dobey> oh
<sil2100> mterry: excellent
<om26er> sil2100, ok, its being flashed now.
<kenvandine> sil2100, that's in silo 20
<sil2100> davmor2: btw. could you take a look and see if you see any of our serious blockers missing from this list? http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/
<kenvandine> which will need a respin after silo 10 is merged
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: I've asked om26er to alternate each day on mako, yesterday was utopic, today rtm, tomorrow utopic and so on  I think it is the best way to ensure that mako is not left behind on either
<sil2100> davmor2: good plan
<mterry> kenvandine, did that branch fix your password problems by the way?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll have a look in a minute I'm still dogfooding rtm14
<ogra_> 14 is really nice
<kenvandine> mterry, testing now
 * mterry hugs kenvandine
<ogra_> surely the most stable we had yet
<davmor2> ogra_: I agree, it hasn't locked up yet :)
<ogra_> yeah, new Mir
 * ogra_ hugs kgunn 
<dobey> mandel, ogra_: that is on the rtm image, or on devel-proposed?
<ogra_> no more butt-phone-calls-in-the-pocket
<rsalveti> thostr_: the change is a new one, so what you have in your silo is older, that's why it's just better to wait :-)
<ogra_> dobey, whats devel-proposed :P
<thostr_> rsalveti: ah, right
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah, please, just the 'android' package
<sil2100> charles: hey, regarding bug LP: #1363906 ! So, as per your comment.. does this mean that the bug is not valid in overall, or is there still something we need fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363906 in Transfer Indicator "Indicator doesn't show app update downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363906
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, doing!
 * kgunn hugs ogra back for saying that
<kgunn> man hugs all around
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> ogra_: the image that has the fix, which apparently hasn't been synced to ubuntu-rtm yet (and it's an issue in ubuntu-system-settings)
<charles> sil2100, short term, IMO this means it isn't a blocker
<kenvandine> mterry, "Could not set security disploay hint"
<kenvandine> mterry, meaningful?
<sil2100> charles: would make sense
<mterry> kenvandine, noooo!
<ogra_> dobey, the click .desktop file issue is a system-settings one ?
<mterry> kenvandine, that one I've not seen, but really doesn't make sense
<ogra_> dobey, and no, i dont use -proposed anymore ... only for quick silo tests
<mterry> kenvandine, how do you break things so well?
<kenvandine> i keep getting that in the pass phrase dialog
<dobey> ogra_: yes, the update plug-in wasn't telling the dash to refresh the scope
<kenvandine> haha
<ogra_> dobey, wow
<mterry> kenvandine, same steps you've described before?
<sil2100> davmor2: once you're done with the silo, if you could check charles comment on the indicator-transfer bug? I think we can indeed remove it from the blockers
<mterry> kenvandine, I was getting a different error (invalid PIN on a valid PIN) and my branch solved that problem.  I hoped yours was a symptom of same
<mterry> kenvandine, I'd still like to land mine if possible
<mterry> kenvandine, but will continue to try to reproduce yours
<mterry> you monster
<kenvandine> i can't set a pin either
<charles> sil2100, looking past "is this a blocker", after that comment this morning I've been talking to mandel and sergiusens about ways to improve the metainfo that ubuntu-download-manager is providing to indicator-transfer; that's tracked now in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1364964
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364964 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Hints exposed through properties needed (e.g.; to discriminate downloads in the indicator)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> kenvandine, same error?
<kenvandine> yes
<mterry> kenvandine, and this is from passphrase -> swipe and passphrase -> pin?
<charles> sil2100, looks like that's something we may be able to sort out this week or early next week, but again isn't a blocker wrt #1363906
<kenvandine> swipe-> passphrase
<kenvandine> and swipe->pin
<kenvandine> i started on swipe
<kenvandine> and it isn't setting either
<mterry> kenvandine, ah.  that error happens if you can't set a property on AccountsService, but it's the easiest property to set in the world
<mterry> kenvandine, there should be no reason it wouldn't be allowed, unless you weren't an active policykit session for some reason
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, so we're a bit 'low' on silos :| But the landing is prepared, so we'll assign as soon as we can
<mterry> kenvandine, OK, back to my lair
<davmor2> sil2100: already did see back scroll ;)  I think it is safe to move it is only meant to now work on image downloads for now till more stuff is supported in content hub and download manager combined.  I've asked charles if he can update the testplan with what media should work.  The issue was previously downloading an app triggered it and that bit went away.
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure, no worries, thanks!
<mterry> kenvandine, but again, my branch might help some corner cases, so I'd still like it to be approved if possible
<sil2100> davmor2: ok then, I remove it then :)
<charles> davmor2, ack
<kenvandine> mterry, i'd like to see it set some pass :)
 * kenvandine tries on mako too
<mterry> kenvandine, you ask too much!
<davmor2> charles: thanks that way we know what we can and can't test and save annoying bug reports ;)
<brendand> thostr_, now i have to go through the install powerd dance. curses
<thostr_> brendand: what a lovely world we live in :)
<ogra_> mterry, drop all that shit and just quickly implement face recognition ... (might become a bit tricky with sudo though)
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<ogra_> way to many options for the users :)
<mterry> ogra_, we should just tell them to drop to Terminal app and run passwd
<ogra_> ++
<kenvandine> mterry, well crap... i rebooted again and it all worked
<ogra_> thats how a *real linux* phone must work !
<kenvandine> so maybe i didn't have a valid session?
<brendand> rsalveti, what do i need to change for krillin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092473/
<rsalveti> brendand: let me check
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm... I'm worried your phone is now in "Mike mode" where everything works for you but not others
 * mterry eats
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm trying my other device too
<kenvandine> sil2100, what's the status of the manual massaging of silo 10?
<rsalveti> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224550/
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, so it's a landing driven by thostr_ and lool, and they waited with landing things from it for some package to move out of the NEW queue
<sil2100> kenvandine: then they will manually copy-package from it, since they don't want the -meta package to get published along with it
<sil2100> kenvandine: after all packages get copied out of it manually we will m&c it
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, thx... i'll try to pay attention to that
<kenvandine> i'll need to rebase silo 20
<sil2100> lool, thostr_: once all packages from silo 10 are copied, please give a sign to the current trainguard
<sil2100> kenvandine: ACK :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx ;)
<om26er> sil2100, when I started the phone unity8-dash didn't start. had to manually restart unity8-dash from terminal
<om26er> there was no crash file.
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Not good
<om26er> now on reboot things are fine though.
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, i massaged that onto my rtm based mako... and couldn't seem to reproduce that bug
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm properly flashing it to utopic-proposed to test again
<lool> sil2100: hey, would you know how the ubuntu-rtm PPA were setup?
<lool> would like to create one for the HERE integration
<brendand> rsalveti, shouldn't we just put that in the powerd test plan?
<mterry> kenvandine, also, just for the lulz, I've heard that Design wants to go back to "passcode"  :)
<sil2100> lool: yeah, so you need to use lp-shell to do that
<rsalveti> brendand: feel free to add it there
<kenvandine> mterry, we'll that's fun :)
<om26er> davmor2, hey! which image are you on right now ? on your mako
<slangasek> lool: why does ubuntu-location-provider-here ship a copyright file for the bits from /custom?
<slangasek> lool: accepted, fwiw
<lool> slangasek: it's kind of a hack to display the license of the bits under /custom in the settings
<slangasek> lool: ah
<lool> slangasek: instead, we ought to wrap the whole thing in click packages and present licenses from there
<slangasek> ok
<lool> but there's a lot of missing functionality to make that happen
<lool> so that seemed like a good short-term compromize
<slangasek> btw, the upstart jobs scare me
<lool> slangasek: thanks for the review
<slangasek> but I'm not reviewing them as part of NEW
<slangasek> (they seem to be missing proper stop rules... and they have 'and' start conditions, not sure if anyone has reviewed these wrt service restarts)
<robru> sil2100_: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-010 ok comments now visible on dashboard
<sil2100_> Hah, awesome :)
<sil2100_> Thanks
<sil2100> These are those little things that make a person happy
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome!
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I am not getting a welcome screen after suspend, that known, 220
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I do :(
<pmcgowan> davmor2, let me see if I know how to reproduce
<alecu> yay
<davmor2> sil2100: so I just finished, no new regressions, some of the others are still about but I'll go through those after food :)
<robru> bfiller: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/9/console please approve these MPs
<bfiller> robru: sorry, right
<bfiller> robru: done
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks :)
<brendand-nexus5> charles - what new stuff does silo 13 land?
<brendand-nexus5> charles - is there a way to test 'hardware wakeup support'?
<sil2100> fginther: hey! Sorry to poke about that again, but how's the CI thing with core-app merges going? You think it's something broken from the infrastructure side?
<fginther> sil2100, I don't know. I'm getting a number of failures trying to run these tests local, but they're not quite the same failures
<davmor2> sil2100: so everything looks right on the blocker list
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks! I'll prepare the e-mail then :)
<robru> sil2100: ^ wat? I assigned that, why did you free it?
<sil2100> robru: rsalveti decided to do a direct upload for that :)
<robru> ah ok
<robru> i'll delete the spreadsheet row then
<pmcgowan> popey, fginther balloons did the core-apps jenkins server get happy again?
<fginther> pmcgowan, I think I may have found what changed, I'm testing a fix now
<pmcgowan> fginther, cool
<balloons> I see the first passing test in almost 6 days come across :-)
<pmcgowan> fginther, you need to give training to a CI buddy then
<pmcgowan> nice
<fginther> pmcgowan, I've got a few in progress, if they all look good, then I think we can start re-trying the failed builds
<balloons> yes, some post-mortem on this is definitely due
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sil2100> robru: thanks o/
<fginther> balloons, I'm not sure yet what exactly changed, but the system now starts with a running X server
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<balloons> fginther, that sounds quite reasonable. My thoughts were to just get it running again by re-doing the setup if needed.. Probably easier than chasing what broke since time was/is of the essence.
<balloons> fginther, are you comfortable with me queuing re-runs at this point?
<fginther> balloons, yes, please start with just a few though
<balloons> fginther, yes, I won't slam things, just the priority fixes we need
<fginther> balloons, here are the new processes that didn't used to be there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225912/
<nik90_> balloons, fginther: it passed! https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/alarmday-selectall-shortcut/+merge/233134
<brendand> charles, hi
<balloons> k, I kicked off the needed mp's for music, reminders and terminal
<nik90_> balloons: don't kick the clock app mps since they will have code conflict with one other
<balloons> nik90_, yours are urgent enough to go first :p
<balloons> *are not
<nik90_> :)
<balloons> but I'll keep that in mind
 * balloons awaits jenkins picking up autolandings
<fginther> lool, what is the correct trunk branch for ubuntu-location-provider ?
<kenvandine> mterry, i added cimi's branch to silo 20 and reconfigured, but i'll wait for silo 10 to finish landing/merge before doing a rebuild
<mterry> kenvandine, sure, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<mterry> kenvandine, I think I reproduced your "Could not set security display hint" error a different way via the wizard on krillin
<mterry> kenvandine, looking into i
<mterry> t
<kenvandine> mterry, thx, i haven't reproduced it again
<balloons> fginther, I noticed the reminders-app tests hang, just like in CI. I forgot, despite the fact that Leo's mp was being tested, that code is not running.
<fginther> balloons, psivaa mentioned that reminders wasn't using the right version, is this the same problem?
<balloons> fginther, yes more or less. Just pointing out until it's fixed, reminders jenkins should probably be paused
<balloons> if it ever picks up an mp, it'll just lock the test job till timeout
<fginther> balloons, ok, I'll disable it for now
<robru> sergiusens: you got silo 9
<robru> fginther: what's the easiest way to add pep8 or pyflakes to that new job we just created? I can see how to just add that to the script, but I'm not sure how to make it give xml test result output... should I just write a unittest that subshells out to pep8 tool? ;-)
<fginther> robru, a unittest that executes pep8 is the best approach
<robru> fginther: ok thanks
<lool> fginther: lp:ubuntu-location-provider-here / ~phablet-team/ubuntu-location-provider-here/trunk
<fginther> lool, thanks, it will be enabled shortly
<lool> fginther: ty
<lool> fginther: so concerning silo 010 (utopic), the initial plan was to land the right subset of the packages manually, then flush it
<lool> fginther: but I've just sound of something easier: now that the special bits are in the archive, I've removed them from PPA, and we can simply publish the silo as normal
<lool> fginther: I've just requested deletion of the packages now, will take a couple of minutes I guess; do you want me to manually copy the packaegs and you to flush the silo, or would you like to publish it
<fginther> lool, this is a question for the trainguards ^
<lool> fginther: hmm how do I find who this is right now? you're the only human in the topic  :-)
<fginther> lool, just using 'trainguards' will hopefully provide the proper alert. If not, hopefully robru is the right one for this
<lool> ok
<fginther> (and I now realize that's a lot of hopefully)
<robru> ohhey
<lool> robru: hey, any preference between the two?
<robru> lool: yeah, you gotta manually copy everything. if I try to publish it, citrain will freak out that stuff is missing from the ppa. You can't just go poking at the ppa like that, citrain is an incredibly brittle piece of junk.
<lool> ok
<robru> lool: let me know when it's copied and I can flush it
<robru> fginther: hey do you have any idea what a pep8 unittest would look like? I just want the test to run 'pep8 .' in the project root and then make sure the failure includes the output, but i just can't get it to work, even trying various internet copypasta. it seems like nose is running my tests in some kind of magical neverland, because even 'os.walk('.')'
<robru> shows no files or directories even though os.environ['PWD'] shows it's in the branch root
<robru> fginther: https://gist.github.com/swenson/8142788 tried this and 'files' came out as '[]' despite the massive amount of files in this project
<lool> I tried: ./copy-package --ppa=ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name=landing-010 --to-suite=utopic-proposed -b indicator-location ubuntu-system-settings
<lool> but somehow got: PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.
<lool> ah missed --to-primary I guess
<fginther> robru, hmm, I was going to suggest http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/uci-engine/trunk/view/head:/image-builder/imagebuilder/tests/test_style.py, but it relies on some PPA dependencies...
<robru> fginther: yeah that doesn't look terribly helpful.
<fginther> robru, you might try changing 'os.walk('.'):' to os.walk(os.path.abspath(os.path.dirname(__file__))):'
<robru> fginther: hm
<robru> fginther: i think I got something...
<robru> hang on
<robru> fginther: ok, managed to hobble something together from selenium, thanks
<lool> hmm I did the copy-package thing, but I can't tell if it was taken into account; no error, but rmadison reports the old version
<robru> lool: it takes a while to copy through -proposed, just wait a bit
<lool> robru: alright, I see these in -proposed now; mind flushing the 010 silo (utopic)?
<lool> robru: what time does the image get built?
<robru> lool: in about 4 hours.
<robru> should be fine barring any kind of blockage in proposed
<robru> lool: yeah I'm gonna need you to merge those branches manually because citrain just shit itself. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-3-merge-clean/16/console
<lool> robru: ah, sorry about that; there's no branch for ubuntu-touch-meta obviously
<lool> robru: so I have to merge the branch, then update changelog from the source upload and commit this to trunk?
<robru> lool: yep
<lool> ok
<robru> lool: basically citrain did not one single useful thing for you.
 * lool whistles
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<john-mcaleely> hello
<john-mcaleely> is anyone around who can help me land a krillin device tarball update
<john-mcaleely> or should I wait for then next landing meeting?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ? ^
<cwayne1> hiya, i don't seem to have access to create new jobs on s-jenkins anymore?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-04
<cwayne1> anyone around that might be able to help me with s-jenkins permissions?
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 221 building (started: 20140904 02:05) ===
<popey> you know it's time for bed when you see that message
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 15 building (started: 20140904 03:05) ===
<robru> BLAM! https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/readability-cleanup/+merge/233284 got it down from 1234 pep8 violations to 825 (all of citrain/ directory is fixed but nothing outside of it, like cupstream2distro/ directory or tests/ directory). merged it like that for now (with the remaining 825 whitelisted) because I'm out of time. need to push
<robru> this to production and make sure nothing exploded.
<robru> fginther: any chance you're still around? found a bug in the autolanding job, fixed it, how can i rerun it? i reapproved the branch but it doesn't seem to be working...
<fginther> robru, what's the MP?
<fginther> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/readability-cleanup/+merge/233284 is running right now
<robru> fginther: oh ok thx, just impatient i guess
<popey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1357983/+merge/232630
<popey> that passed CI, then when I top approved it complains it failed ci?
<popey> I am confused.
<popey> hmm
<robru> popey: the autolanding job is different than the ci job, so it's probably misconfigured or something. not sure.
<popey> will look again in the morning when I am awake
<popey> ta
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 221 DONE (finished: 20140904 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/221.changes ===
<sergiusens> thanks, will do rtm tomorrow morning
<robru> sergiusens: you're welcome!
<Mirv> morning
<robru> Mirv: Heya!
<Mirv> robru: heya heya!
<robru> Mirv: i just did a massive pep8 overhaul on ci train. Shouldn't have any semantic change unless i made a mistake. Keep an eye out for goofy syntax errors when running Jenkins jobs, should be easy to fix
<Mirv> robru: pep8 and funny syntax, check.
<robru> I ran a few jobs already and it seemed sane, but there's lots of code paths that are just totally untested
<Mirv> yeah, I see you've touched almost everything. anyway, they should be easy to fix if something is wrong.
<robru> Mirv: yeah ;-)
<robru> Mirv: not done yet! I fixed about 400 out of 1200 pep8 violations. Will try to get the rest tomorrow
<Mirv> robru: ok, a jolly amount of things to fix, there
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 15 DONE (finished: 20140904 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/15.changes ===
<brendand> thostr_, hello
<thostr_> brendand: hi
<sil2100> eh, need to do an emergency drive to the vet, I should be back for the meeting
<Mirv> :(
<brendand> thostr_, i'm hoping to sign off silo 13 soon
<brendand> thostr_, for the new stuff it lands, did you or charles add a test case to the test plan?
<sil2100> Back
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I am done with the UITK validation. All test logs are backed up, the UITK does not cause any regression. I have pulled out the header animation because that would have caused psorblems for few tests.
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: So the UITK for Ubuntu archive in silo12 is good to go. When it lands I will start the RTM testing.
<sil2100> bzoltan: excellent!
<sil2100> Mirv: did you press the publish button on it already? ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, let me handle the pressing
<sil2100> bzoltan: just a quick one - the merges need approval :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: re running ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: publishing o/
<sil2100> Thanks again for the hard work!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  cool, thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100: it was not hard :) hard is running a marathon :) it was just long.
<Mirv> bzoltan: good stuff!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah ;) But it takes up precious time and resources anyway
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: might not be anything dangerous, but err zoltan launched non-rtm new build 20 mins ago in landing-012? and that not-yet-built rebuild was actually what got published?
<Mirv> while the rtm silo build is from yesterday
<bzoltan> Mirv:  that was my testing script change
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I added the -p archive handling to make the stock image testing possible
<Mirv> bzoltan: aha, right. still, it wasn't finished yet in the PPA so now it got copied not completely built. a smoke-test would have been nice too, but well, indeed the change is nothing to worry about!
<bzoltan> Mirv: I got the message that the build was successful...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  strange
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee
<Mirv> and there is some non-true dependency wait now in the archive build :S https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.1.1227+14.10.20140904-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> let's see...
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ bzoltan is btw right, he did get utopic "Packages built" from the bot basically right after clicking build.
<Mirv> that might be a regression on how the "built" status is fetched, related to the sync silo fixing
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> Mirv: we didn't change how the build status is fetched
<Mirv> anyway, we've a meeting to do so let's see after that if the archive builds have started themselves :)
<Mirv> sil2100: it says "building" and then Finished: SUCCESS.. eh. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-1-build/37/console
<sil2100> Mirv: this is the thing we mentioned, either something changed in LP API or something... we even made it more restrictive because of problems like this and it didn't help :|
<sil2100> ygh
<sil2100> Wait
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I was a bit surprised, but I thought that the builders are on steroid... in pbuilder the armhf takes 20minutes
<sil2100> THis one is just wrong
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, it's not even that, it's just wrong :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: it is indeed wrong
<thostr_> brendand: that was mostly bug fixes
<thostr_> brendand: so, test plan hasn't changed
<brendand> thostr_, there was something about hardware alarm support?
<thostr_> brendand: but silo 13 is about power changes
<brendand> thostr_, i'm looking at the changelog
<thostr_> brendand: that was mostly about displaying the right icons depending on the power level
<brendand> thostr_, sorry - it's powerd 'hardware wakeup support'
<Mirv> robru: we might have some small regressions from the changes :)
<jibel> I know that utopic-proposed is not the focus, but I cannot unlock a SIM card on 221 and that'll probably land in ubuntu-rtm soon.
<jibel> on mako
<thostr_> brendand: ah right. I'd need to check whether charles has updated it
<thostr_> brendand: there is no specific test case for that. Actually, I think we're missing a holistic alarms test plan (which covers multiple components)
<thostr_> brendand: do we have other examples of such kind of integration tests?
<brendand> thostr_, i'm sure there are plenty of examples :)
<thostr_> brendand: sure, but where?
<brendand> thostr_, not written down anywhere that i know of
<brendand> thostr_, there must be a test plan for alarms in one of the applications or indicators
<brendand> thostr_, you should probably link to that
<thostr_> or we just create an alarms test plan which we then reference in indicator, powerd, clock app, PIM, ...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  great to see that I can use the rtm images just as the utopic images... so i can add PPAs and stuff :) cool
<brendand> thostr_, sure - but i'm just saying that other test plans might already have those test cases, so if you look there you might get some inspiration
<brendand> Mirv, oh is citrain script fixed?
<Mirv> bzoltan: !! nice, it was annoying
<Mirv> brendand: which script?
<brendand> Mirv, what's bzoltan talking about?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  one thing i do not get thu .. the RTM and non RTM PPAs
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan: I found the dependency problem, we need a package promoted to main -> moving to #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> brendand: oh, you mean that.. yes, bzoltan did new fixes to his testing script
<john-mcaleely> new krillin tarball pushed
<brendand> Mirv, okay - i'm just curious to know if anyones hacked together a simple way to add silos
<bzoltan> brendand:  adding silos to what?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, thanks !
<popey> davmor2: do you have a clean phone you can test my dialer issue on?
<popey> (on that hasn't made any calls)
<brendand> bzoltan, "great to see that I can use the rtm images just as the utopic images... so i can add PPAs and stuff :) cool" - what did you mean?
<sil2100> Mirv: wait, what? Oh man, the packaging changes didn't have any new dependencies added
<sil2100> Mirv: actually there was no UITK packaging diff
<bzoltan> brendand:  during tha last RTM validation the add-apt-repository did not work on RTM images
<Mirv> sil2100: or, maybe this happened already before and we don't catch them before manual rebuilds in archive?
<Mirv> oh my
<davmor2> popey: no but I will do when I comme back at 11
<popey> kk
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: qml-module-qt-labs-settings is in universe
<popey> will file bug, not done yet
<Mirv> but comes from a main source package
<sil2100> Mirv: or maybe that was that additional test change that bzoltan did?
<Mirv> sil2100: no, it wasn't
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no, I just fixed my shells cript what does the test plan
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, so it must have been around for longer
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.1.1214+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1 also had the dep already
<sil2100> hmm, why we didn't get any MIR here...
<Mirv> sil2100: binary packages from approved main source packages are moved to main on request
<Mirv> in general
<brendand> bzoltan, yes that's right - what did you do to fix that?
<bzoltan> brendand:  :) i did not do anything. It just works now :)
<Mirv> so apt-add-repository now works on rtm too
<brendand> Mirv, hmm interesting. i haven't seen any movement on those bugs
<brendand> psivaa, i have a device freshly flashed with -proposed now
<brendand> psivaa, what steps does the ci loop go through?
<psivaa> brendand: if you haven't used the provision.sh script in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch then it might be more manual work. i'd rather do 'scripts/provision.sh  -i touch_stable -w' from the branch
<psivaa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/README-cli.rst has information too
<brendand> bzoltan, em - you better be careful. our testing shows it adds the wrong ppa
<brendand> bzoltan, i.e. the utopic one
<bzoltan> brendand: Well.. that was one question I asked ... what is the diff between the rtm and non rtm PPAs... because on the PPA page they are the same
<bzoltan> brendand: Mirv: sil2100: RTM -> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-012
<psivaa> brendand: dont forget to include your network file in provision.sh (for magners-wifi)
<bzoltan> brendand: Mirv: sil2100: NON RTM -> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, so LP doesn't yet properly update the description :|
<ogra_> bzoltan, rtm binaries are built against the rtm archive ...
<bzoltan> brendand: Mirv: sil2100: and in both cases the PPA is ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-012
<sil2100> bzoltan: but anyway, you need to use ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-012 for RTM
<bzoltan> sil2100:  OK, thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan: although apt-add-repository won't work, so I guess brendand always adds the PPA manually
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> Oh geez
 * sil2100 just saw what happened to the citrain code
<sil2100> I mean, visually
<sil2100> It now looks terribly on my sublime editor
<Mirv> sil2100: brendand: should we maybe get QA signoff also for the utopic mediascanner2/thumbnailer landing, because of the past regressions?
<popey> psivaa: could you (or someone else?) trigger ci for the "update components" merges from akiva at the bottom of this list please? http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ - he's not in the teams so it didn't trigger automatically...
<brendand> Mirv, technically no - since we aren't in traincon for utopic - are we?
<psivaa> popey: akiva is added to allowed users now in core app jenkins
<popey> thank you. will that magically autotrigger?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<brendand> sil2100, add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-012 doesn't work
<psivaa> popey: yes, it should
<davmor2> popey: right wiping in progress did you file a bug in the end?
<brendand> sil2100, so far the only way we know that works is adding by hand. if you know an automated way it would be really good to hear
<popey> davmor2: bug 1365400
<ubot5> bug 1365400 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) ""Recent" pull-up confusing on new phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365400
<popey> psivaa: thanks
 * brendand could probably whip something up with launchpadlib
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, so as I said
<Mirv> brendand: yeah. I'll just try it a bit on my own.
<davmor2> sil2100: right fresh Wipe I'm going to see if reboots re show the wizard
<davmor2> popey: no joy but there is an update to the recent page that might be stopping it now
<davmor2> popey: you now get all and missed
<popey> davmor2: you can't reproduce it?
<popey> on krillin ?
<davmor2> popey: not on current image I can't
<popey> well thats odd
<popey> you have a SIM in it?
<davmor2> popey: yes
<popey> ah well
<sil2100> brendand: how's the AP-test going?
<davmor2> popey: as I say there was an update to the recent page that may be stopping it now
<brendand> sil2100, still in progress
<davmor2> popey: did you have the all missed in the gap at the top when you first saw the issue?
<popey> davmor2: right, but i dont see how you can have different dialer-app if we're on the same image
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubrTjVKU6eM
<brendand> psivaa, sil2100 - provision.sh ran and the wizard is still there
<brendand> psivaa, sil2100 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8232013/
<sil2100> uh
<psivaa> brendand: ok, 'phablet-config welcome-wizard --disable' does not work then
<psivaa> ?
<brendand> psivaa, does it need to reboot?
<psivaa> brendand: 1 sec
<lool> sil2100: hey, robru has reset silo 10 yesterday, but it still lists packages and seems to be confused
<lool> sil2100: all is merged (by hand) though; I'll delete the packages from the PPA or can you reset the state of the silo in a harder way?
<brendand> psivaa, after i reboot the wizard is gone - but should provision.sh have done that?
<psivaa> brendand: no, the device reboot is part of running a particular test
<brendand> psivaa, ok
<sil2100> lool: hey! Let me take a look
<psivaa> brendand: 'scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh -a mediaplayer_app' should start the AP testing
<lool> does someone have the lp snippets for creating RTM PPAs?
<sil2100> lool: yeah, I have some
<brendand> psivaa, where is reboot-and-unlock.sh?
<sil2100> lool: if you want to create an RTM PPA for a team, then use: lp.people['some-team'].createPPA(distribution=lp.distros['ubuntu-rtm'], name='thename')
<lool> thanks
<sil2100> lool: btw. silo 10... did you merge in all the changes by hand already?
<lool> sil2100: yes
<psivaa> brendand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/files/head:/utils/host/
<sil2100> lool: and all packages in the archive, right? (double confirming)
<sil2100> lool: if yes, then I clean the silo :)
<sil2100> (I assume so)
<sil2100> lool: ok, so I do a silo clean without processing merges
<lool> sil2100: all in the archive
<brendand> psivaa, what runs phablet-config writable-image?
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<davmor2> sil2100: so I'm on reboot number 4 no sign of the wizard on 16
<psivaa> brendand: the -w flag in provison.sh:
<psivaa> psivaa:touch$ grep -wr "phablet-config writable-image"
<psivaa> scripts/provision.sh:   phablet-config writable-image $CUSTOMIZE
<davmor2> sil2100: do you know if rsalveti and kenvandine were disabling the wizard with phablet-config?
<brendand> psivaa, ah do you guys set that normally?
<popey> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1357983/+merge/232630 runs fine on my desktop but fails in jenkins.. any ideas?
<brendand> psivaa, can you show me the call to provision.sh that jenkins uses?
<psivaa> popey: the failing ones are, touch and mako jenkins jobs. on desktop (amd64) it passes in jenkins too
<psivaa> brendand: in http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/64/consoleText :
<psivaa>  touch/scripts/provision.sh -i touch_stable -w
<brendand> psivaa, ok i'll try that now
<brendand> psivaa, now we'll see
<psivaa> brendand: ack. did you change the network file information in provision script?
<brendand> psivaa, yep i specified -n
<psivaa> brendand: ack
<popey> psivaa: sorry, I don't understand
<psivaa> popey: the failing jenkins jobs are: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-utopic-touch/343/? and http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/484 which are not running on the desktop. but jenkins results for desktop arch is passing as it does to you locally
<psivaa> popey: so i'd think running the test on mako locally would help
<popey> psivaa: ok.
<cjwatson> psivaa: Is there a way I can retrigger CI on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/lp1219912-build-exclude/+merge/219716 ?  The rebuild link (http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/click-devel-ci/2/rebuild) has apparently expired or something and now gives me a 404
<psivaa> cjwatson: let me check
<cjwatson> (and yes, I'm on the right VPN
<cjwatson> )
<psivaa> cjwatson: because the first job ran a little while ago and somehow the old builds in this job have been cleaned, we are unable to retrigger the build.
<psivaa> cjwatson: i have now triggered a build with the info from MP
<psivaa> cjwatson: should work. but i'll keep a watch
<psivaa> hmm that has thrown a conflict in the merge
<sil2100> brendand: so, any luck with the autopilot problem ;/ ?
<psivaa> cjwatson: could the conflict resolved and committed to the MP? that should trigger a build automatically too
<sil2100> brendand: it's the wizard's fault?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<Mirv> sil2100: could you see/ack landing-014 packaging changes? I tested a bit locally since it's thumbnailer again, music/video seemed fine also after reboot
<sil2100> Mirv: let me take a look - I wouldn't require a formal QA sign-off for that, but yeah, good that you're trying to proceed safely ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: packaging wise it looks ok, so a +1
<sil2100> Mirv: I also see that thumbnailer does not include any new deps, so it should be fine :)
<sil2100> plars: hey!
<sil2100> brendand: ping
<cjwatson> psivaa: thanks for whatever you did there
<psivaa> cjwatson: np :), had to manually copy to the fields in 'Build' since 'Rebuild' dint work.
<cjwatson> psivaa: if you could do the same for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/framework-info/+merge/220199, or tell me how to do it, that'd be lovely
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> brendand, did you get anywhere yet ?
<ogra_> looking at thw wizard upstart job i see a "stop" at the top of the pre-start script ... i wonder if thats shouldnt be "{ stop; exit 0; }" instead ...
<psivaa> cjwatson: it's filling 'landing_candidate', 'merge_proposal' and  'candidate_revision' with the information 'bzr+ssh://ps-jenkins@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/framework-info', 'https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/lp1360582-honor-enum-only-trusted/+merge/233001' and '507' in 'Build now' option.
<psivaa> cjwatson: i've done it for the above now.
<psivaa> and that merge has no conflicts, so it should go well
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - i see 'scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh: 104: scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh: subunit2junitxml: not found'
<brendand> maybe i need to install that though
<ogra_> brendand, well, but why would that have any influence on the wizard
<brendand> ogra_, it doesn't - just it's the only issue i see so far with -proposed
<brendand> ogra_, everything seems fine from here
<ogra_> oh, so you couldnt reproduce ?
<ogra_> i thought oyu could
<cjwatson> psivaa: thanks
<sil2100> brendand: so you couldn't reproduce the issue we're seeing yet?
<brendand> sil2100, i wonder could it have something to do with phablet-tools?
<brendand> perhaps i should update that and check again
<plars>  sil2100: hi, good morning
<ogra_> plars, we're desparately trying to find out why krillin rtm doesnt unlock
<ogra_> (since image 14)
<kenvandine> if i rebuild rtm silo 3 (line 11) will that grab the latest packages from utopic?
<kenvandine> it includes fixes for the bugs that kept it from passing QA before, but it also includes much more
<sil2100> Mirv: still trying to figure out what is broken with the build jobs, but something is reproducibly broken - the watch-ppa script only runs once
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<sil2100> Mirv: but at least I confirmed now that the refactoring is the source of the problem - reverting it fixed stuff for proposed
<sil2100> robru: ^
<kenvandine> sil2100, see my question about rtm silo 3?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Let me take a look
<kenvandine> sil2100, i think the bugs that made it fail QA are fixed in utopic now
<kenvandine> can i just rebuild that silo ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, the feature of sync silos retargetting ubuntu automatically is currently not yet deployed as we have some problems there, so we probably have to retarget the silo to utopic instead
<sil2100> kenvandine: let me just do that :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: you'll get a new silo probably
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: you want both unity8 and u-s-s from utopic, right?
<kenvandine> i think unity8 has to go with it... but can you keep the current unity8?
<kenvandine> not sure what else might have landed
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Crap, ok, too late :|
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> probably fine :)
<davmor2> Saviq: we have a problem with silo 007
<Saviq> davmor2, hit me
<davmor2> Saviq: the phone never seems to time out and suspend after running 3 alarms,  So it looks like the nested code might of crashed something
<davmor2> Saviq: phone has been on the apps screen now for about 10minutes
<davmor2> apps scope even
<Saviq> davmor2, huuumph, that's unexpected
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: hey, were you planning a landing today for u-s-s that my merge could go in with? :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, i already have your branch in a silo :)
<Saviq> davmor2, the code there has nothing to do with any suspend logic :|
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: cool
<Saviq> davmor2, as it's unity-system-compositor that deals with that now
<davmor2> Saviq: only crashes are mtp, trust store and location so there is no powerd being killed
<davmor2> Saviq: and this only happened after the 3 alarms went off, prior to that it suspended
<Saviq> davmor2, looks to me like something's holding the screen on cookie
<Saviq> davmor2, AlbertA, is there any way to query the display state (and reason)?
<Saviq> AlbertA, like to check what's keeping the display on?
<asac> sil2100: can you confirm that lool's silo for the location stuff made it into rtm?
<lool> asac: it did not (yet)
<sil2100> asac: no, it's not yet tested
<lool> exactly
<sil2100> asac: but the silo has some packages in it
<asac> lool: run with it please
<asac> we are unblocked once this is in
<asac> for custom
<asac> sil2100: tx
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. it must be something delicate, possibly in version number handling / storage or something.
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems to be something with the PPA package fetching, parts that weren't touched in ages o_I
<sil2100> Mirv: i.e. the PackageInPPA class
<Mirv> sil2100: the only thing I see there in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8233668/ is that it introduces a new variable 'packages', but it shouldn't probably clash with anything? maybe a bit longer name would be better anyway
<sil2100> Mirv: doesn't look like it, I'm trying to sniff around for the cause still
<didrocks> -        if not packages_not_in_ppa and not packages_building and not packages_failed:
<didrocks> +        if not (packages_not_in_ppa and packages_building and packages_failed):
<didrocks> that's obivously wrong
<didrocks> obviously*
<didrocks> if not (A OR B) == if not A and not B
<didrocks> when refactoring for pep8 is nice, people should still be careful
<sil2100> Damn, Robert..!
<sil2100> didrocks: hah, love your keen eye for those ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: peer review would have avoided that, I bet :)
<Saviq> davmor2, is it reproducible? can you give me steps to repro?
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, well, I would probably moan about it if I was to review the code, as I don't like the refactoring - in my opinion it makes the code less readable
<sergiusens> ah, de morgan
<didrocks> sil2100: same here… and it screws as well bzr blame
<didrocks> sil2100: but review the code… keep telling you that :p
<didrocks> and offered my help multiple times
<didrocks> anyway, another topic
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, well, it was robru's change anyway and I wasn't asked for a review ;)
<sil2100> It was happening during my night too! Couldn't even notice!
<didrocks> sil2100: pushing the change
<davmor2> Saviq: I can reboot and see if I have the same issue.  But basically I installed the silo set three alarms for the same time let the phone suspend the 3 alarm notifications display I dismissed all three and that was it in that state
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> yw :)
 * sil2100 gets back to rebasing his branches in progress to the recent changes
<sil2100> It's also another thing that such changes make much more complicated
<seb128> sil2100, how come it's fine that robru (or others) commit changes to production code without review?
<seb128> that seems buggy
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, we need to get this sorted out - normally other than bugfix changes have a test-period in preprod too, which didn't happen here
<didrocks> seb128: and I think especially when you didn't author the code and the author keeps proposing about reviewing the changes :)
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed btw
<Saviq> davmor2, that sounds totally unrelated to what the silo brings... I'll try out here
<davmor2> Saviq: the three alarms tests the nest notifications right?
<davmor2> nested even
<davmor2> Saviq: after reboot screen blanks I'll trigger the three alarms again
<Saviq> davmor2, no
<Saviq> davmor2, nested prompts are when you go to a paid app not having an U1 account
<Saviq> davmor2, then the pay ui displays and triggers the account prompt
<Saviq> davmor2, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service
<Saviq> davmor2, there's nothing like "nest notifications"
<davmor2> Saviq: hmm okay, in that case a found a different bug
<davmor2> Saviq: you know you only set unity8 as things to test though right hence the confusion nested prompt the only thing I could think of was it was a proper fix for the multiple notifications :(
<bzoltan> sil2100:  could you help me to understand what blocks the UITK here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html ?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, so it's what Mirv mentioned in the morning...
<sil2100> bzoltan: we need qml-module-qt-labs-settings to be included in main :|
<bzoltan> sil2100: What that `out of date` means and who will do what and when?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  and who should/could do that?
<sil2100> bzoltan: because of the bug in CI Train the packages got pushed to the archive as source packages, so they started building there... and there it popped up that we're missing a package in main to actually correctly build it
<sil2100> bzoltan: Mirv poked on -release, not sure if he got any news on that
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ ?
<sil2100> bzoltan: we need to fill in a MIR for it
<sil2100> Not sure if Mirv did that
<sil2100> Let me make sure
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have no idea what MIR is
<sil2100> bzoltan: Main Inclusion Request
<sil2100> bzoltan: anyway, we'll have to do that if anything... it was an old issue that was not noticed since we build all packages in the silos usually, and those don't have those blockades :|
<bzoltan> sil2100:  who should/could do that?
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, I see we don't need a MIR probably
<sil2100> Let me re-ping someone
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am happy to do whatever it takes. just ping me if I need to fill something or do something.
<sil2100> bzoltan: hah, ok, that was fast ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm looking at rtm#16 without silo 7, same behavior
<Saviq> davmor2, whatever woke up the phone for the alarms is holding the display on
<Saviq> davmor2, you can see by going "powerd-cli display on", if nothing held the screen on, it'd be cookie 0 (or 1, don't remember)
<davmor2> charles: ^
<Saviq> davmor2, it's cookie 3 for me
<cjwatson> sil2100,bzoltan: it's done; builds should auto-retry in a bit (publisher plus half-hourly cron job)
<davmor2> Saviq: no worries I'll carry on testing now then, thanks for the help debugging though
<davmor2> pmcgowan, bfiller: is there a reason that notes is still in the image I thought it was being dropped?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, we are currently discussing, will probably drop it fro image and CI
<lool> would someone have the snippet for uploading to RTM PPAs?
<ogra_> [ubuntu-rtm]
<ogra_> fqdn			= upload.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> method			= ftp
<ogra_> incoming		= /ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> login			= anonymous
<ogra_> lool, ^^
<lool> ogra_: does that work with PPAs?
<ogra_> lool, ah, no ... that needs extra runes ... i just modified my ppa entry in dput.cf
<ogra_> [ppa]
<ogra_> fqdn			= ppa.launchpad.net
<ogra_> method			= ftp
<ogra_> #incoming		= ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<ogra_> incoming		= ~%(ppa)s
<ogra_> login			= anonymous
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_> needs the ubuntu dropped there
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thank you
<davmor2> ogra_: you know they invented this thing call paste.ubuntu.com to save flooding channels ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am in the middle of the RTM validation, so no problem yet
<ogra_> davmor2, thats boring and wouldnt annoy you as much :P
<ogra_> (sorry)
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<cjwatson> lool: the dput in trusty-proposed/utopic doesn't need manual changes there
<lool> I'm using dput-ng actually
<lool> since a couple of weeks
<cjwatson> ah, somebody should probably update that, since I didn't
<ogra_> oh, so modern !
<lool> I think I was subject to propaganda from planet debian prior to debconf
<cjwatson> oh, actually, ScottK already did
<lool> it seems to have fairly trivial to convert json files
<cjwatson> so likewise, you need either utopic or trusty-proposed of dput-ng
<lool> oddly, it didn't complain about 14.09 though
<lool> I have utopic version
<cjwatson> dput(-ng) doesn't know how to complain about that
<lool> am I supposed to uplaod to ppa:ubuntu-rtm/owner/name ?
<cjwatson> the lookup is up to LP
<cjwatson> ppa:owner/ubuntu-rtm/name
<lool> ok; I'll drop my customizations then
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179794265/dput-ng_1.7_1.7ubuntu1.diff.gz looks right
<brendand> sil2100, can you help me find the .deb for the latest version of unity8-autopilot in utopic?
<lool> cjwatson: I thought /incoming would be /ubuntu-rtm rather than /ubuntu
<brendand> sil2100, it's for the AP issue
<sil2100> brendand: latest in utopic? apt-get download unity8-autopilot doesn't work?
<lool> well I guess that's still valid for uploads to ubuntu-rtm
<brendand> sil2100, but i'm running rtm :)
<brendand> sil2100, i just want to install that .deb to make sure it fixes the issue
<sil2100> brendand: ah ;)
<brendand> sil2100, anyway my hands are free now i think i can look
<brendand> sil2100, but if you know of the top of your head that would be useful
<sil2100> brendand: so, you can use that command on your desktop and then adb push maybe? But in case you need the link itself, I can provide it :)
<brendand> sil2100, ah yeah good point
<sil2100> brendand: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity8-autopilot_8.00%2B14.10.20140903.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb <- but the link just in case
<charles> Saviq, davmor2, you say the alarm wakeup isn't releasing its "display on" cookie after the alarm is dismissed?
<Saviq> charles, that seems to be the case, yes
<sil2100> brendand: so you think we need those with the latest Mir? :)
<davmor2> charles: after several alarms I was using 3 at the same time
 * Saviq tries with 2 now, phone started suspending again after a time
<charles> Saviq, davmor2, so to reproduce this, I just need to set an alarm, let it go off, and then the screen won't timeout to black on its own?
<Saviq> charles, current confirmed case is 3 alarms at the same time, all dismissed
<davmor2> charles: 3 alarms at the same time
<charles> davmor2, Saviq, ack I'll try that
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! Do you know if dch can be somehow forced to increment an already released top-most version instead of appending a new entry? ;) The manual doesn't say anything about that
<charles> davmor2, Saviq, what image are you testing with?
<Saviq> charles, rtm#16 on krillin
<charles> Saviq, thanks
<davmor2> charles: ditto
<plars> brendand: sil2100: ogra_: I'm trying the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.00+14.10.20140828.1-0ubuntu1 based debs on top of rtm right now after successfully reproducing it at home with the older one
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: I didn't get anyone back on the release channel
<sil2100> plars: ACK :)
<plars> brendand: sil2100: ogra_: I suspect we're just going to need an updated unity8-* in rtm to fix this
<sil2100> Mirv: no worries, cjwatson already picked it up
<plars> there were some critical fixes that were still outstanding
<sil2100> plars: that would be good to hear, since we have some landings ready with that
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I read, that's what I thought would happen eventually. great!
<sil2100> plars: brendand was checking that as well
<plars> sil2100: brendand: ogra_: ok, confirmed... I'm watching an autopilot test run right now with that combination - successfully unlocked
<brendand> plars, thanks
<sil2100> plars: excellent
<sil2100> Too bad the mir deps didn't mention that it required the new unity8
<sil2100> plars, brendand: thanks guys!
<ogra_> plars, oh, awesome !
<Saviq> davmor2, charles, yeah, killing datetime service makes it suspend again
<Saviq> charles, 2 alarms were enough here
<Saviq> probably a leaked display hold
 * Saviq tries 1
<cjwatson> Mirv: I didn't notice your earlier query because jetlag, basically
<cjwatson> sorry about that
<Mirv> cjwatson: no problem, I didn't expect you to be around with that amount of jetlag anyway
<Saviq> davmor2, charles, if I use just one alarm it's all fine, so it seems like there's a hold per alarm set up, but only one gets cleared
<davmor2> Saviq: that sounds like a good possibility
<charles> Saviq, davmor2, just FYI, I'm seeing it too. Haven't tracked it down yet
<charles> davmor2, is there a ticket for this yet?
 * charles remembers who he's talking to. of course there's a ticket.
<charles> davmor2, what's the bug # for this?
<davmor2> charles: not yet but I can trigger one in a minute
<Ursinha> sil2100: didrocks, about the pep-8 changes... it's long due
<Ursinha> sil2100: didrocks, I haven't contributed much with that because I just can't read that code
<Ursinha> so better now than never
<sil2100> Ursinha: well, not sure if this time is good for it since we have still some RTM changes to do, and it's breaking the standard workflow
<sil2100> Ursinha: I would expect such changes to happen later and most probably discussed
<sil2100> Ursinha: when there's no haste
<Ursinha> sil2100: but why is that breaking the workflow? the changes introduced/revealed bugs?
<sil2100> Ursinha: yeah, it broke one thing, but also I have a lot of branches that are work-in-progress, and such big changes require me to manually rebase to make them mergeable again ;)
<sil2100> Ursinha: as it completely changes the layout of the code basically
<sil2100> Ursinha: (not to mention my personal opinions about code-readability in this form ;D)
<Ursinha> sil2100: maybe you should coordinate a bit better with robru as he's working with you on citrain and I assume your changes might break his as well? :) that's an honest observation
<Ursinha> sil2100: there should be absolutely no arguing about using pep-8 when coding python, but that's my personal opinion :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: I always inform about features I develop on meetings, so robru is aware of anything that I implement ;)
<sil2100> I never push out something without telling about it first
<sil2100> While this, well, I didn't hear anything about it - Robert only informed me about unit-test work he'll be doing
<robru> sil2100: I dunno, on several occaisions I woke up to find NameErrors in your production code
<Ursinha> sil2100: informing isn't coordinating :) I'm not saying you are doing it wrong, but as we have more than one person working on the same codebase that is something nice to think about
<sil2100> robru: that was a bugfix going wrong
<sil2100> robru: it's hard to inform about every hotfix I'm doing ;)
<robru> sil2100: the reality is that our timezones are so different, we're going to always be working while the other is sleeping. please don't complain about work I do while you sleep :-P
<sil2100> robru: just tell me you intend to do such big changes! It's not a 10-line diff, it's OVER 9000!
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100: today I'm going to implement a pyflakes checker
<robru> and if I have time I'm going to widen the pep8 checker to the whole tree, not just citrain/ directory
<Ursinha> it got me thinking, sil2100, how many branches do you have in progress at once? that's crazy to do when you're not the only one modifying the code
<sil2100> Ursinha: well, I don't say I miss coordination, I miss being informed
<davmor2> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1365557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365557 in Indicator Date and Time "Multiple alarms set at the same time trigger the screen to nolonger blank" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Ursinha: currently there are 3 branches
<sil2100> Ursinha: and usually I was the only one working on CI Train code so I just got used to that ;)
<Ursinha> sil2100: the rest of us miss coordination because you both need to change that code and if you don't coordinate things break and we all suffer :) that's my point
<sil2100> Ursinha: I only know about me and robru as the ones doing changes in CI Train code, with me tweaking on it for the most recently - if I'm not aware of anyone else working on something I don't coordinate because I don't know who to coordinate with :)
<ralsina_> sil2100: something strange with silo rtm-11 it appears assigned to me in the spreadsheet and the dashboard for push-client but it seems to contain system-settings instead
<sil2100> Ursinha: in the past it was only didrocks doing uploads
<sil2100> ralsina_: ah, it might have been freed in the meantime, one moment ;/
 * sil2100 again couldn't finish his branch with improvements here
<ralsina_> sil2100: cool, I was away for a couple of days, so I could just start another landing later, no big deal really :-)
<Ursinha> sil2100: I know, but now there is you and robru working on it (and could be more people)... all I'm saying is that's maintained by more than one person now and needs some change in the "process", to avoid things such one breaking the other's work
<Ursinha> specially considering you both live in such different timezones
<sil2100> Ursinha: I agree here indeed, that's why I actually mentioned that I would like to be informed about if any changes are to be made so I can prepare myself
<sil2100> Ursinha: especially big ones
<Ursinha> sil2100: fair enough
<sil2100> Maybe not any changes, but big ones for sure!
<Ursinha> sil2100: but let's not disagree on pep-8 and pyflakes :P
<sil2100> Ursinha: I'm not a pythonist, I will just leave it up to you and robru with the expertise here ;p I'm just saying that the style is not completely good for me eyes!
<Ursinha> unless you have a superwide ultra high resolution monitor, having that crazy long lines is impossible to read :)
<robru> sil2100: yeah, I'm not sure what your problem is with pep8, but it is the Gold Standard for writing python code that is actually readable by other python programmers. so this change made a huge positive impact on readability for potential future maintainers of this code (including myself). Now that I can actually read what's going on in the code I might be
<robru> able to contribute more going forward.
<sil2100> ralsina_: you needed ubuntu-push there, right?
<ralsina_> sil2100: yes
<Ursinha> robru: yes yes
<sil2100> robru: good to know, well, I must say that for instance I like wrapping lines only when it makes sense, not like for every argument if the list is bigger
<sil2100> robru: since my eyes work pretty good on things that are a bit 'wider', in like one line
<brendand> thostr_, 'powerd-cli test' fails one test with silo 13
<brendand> charles, ^
<robru> sil2100: not sure how that can be -- it's clearly easier to scan down a straight line than to read things from a cloud-jumble that spans vertically and horizontally
<Ursinha> sil2100: it's hardcoded in my brain that the only width that makes sense is less than 80 chars :P (which might be a bit outdated, I know, but this is how a pythonist learns to read code)
<robru> sil2100: also like, the absurdly long lines found in citrain would wrap on my screen and break the flow of the python indentation. you need to be able to see the indentation clearly to understand the structure of the code. are you reading the code in a maximized widescreen window? because I split my widescreen in two columns (still over 100 chars wide!) but
<robru> citrain code wrapped so badly. there were lines that wrapped *TWICE* on my screen, totally illegible
<Ursinha> sil2100: and now for something slightly different: how do you handle external contributions to cu2d? do people need to come to you and request review, how does that work?
<robru> Ursinha: I don't think we've had an external contribution since april ;-)
<sil2100> Indeed ;)
<Ursinha> let's say I want to contribute, what I have to do?
<sil2100> robru: well, I think citrain suffered from the editor syndrome!
<plars> ogra_: sil2100: how soon could we expect to see a rebuild with the updated unity8 bits?
<Ursinha> *do I
<robru> sil2100: btw I'm going to try to resurrect this one at some point: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro/cleanup-on-kill/+merge/213728
<sil2100> robru: since on my sublime editor the code was perfectly readable
<robru> sil2100: send me a screenshot :-P
<sil2100> robru: one moment ;)
<Ursinha> I use vim :) even on the best editor ever you still have the screen size limitation, that's why I don't understand
<Ursinha> many parts of the code seriously exceed my widescreen monitor on its highest resolution :)
<robru> Ursinha: he must have a 30" screen so he can display the full length of the lines without wrapping ;-)
<robru> or maybe a 30' screen...
<sil2100> I used vim previously, but then noticed the wonders of sublime and use it for code mostly ;)
<plars> robru: add a pep8/pyflakes test for anything landing in citrain :)
<sil2100> Damn, I'm surrounded by pythonists!
<sil2100> Get away! Shoo! SHOO!
<sil2100> ;)
<Ursinha> sil2100: man, that's ubuntu land, we're mostly pythonists :P
<plars> sil2100: seriously, I used to think pep8 was a waste of time many years ago until I worked with james_w and salgado on a project and they insisted it was a good idea to enforce it from day 1. I'm a convert now
 * sil2100 is a C person
 * sil2100 is soo oldschool
<Ursinha> sil2100: I also code in C, but when I code in python I do that like a pythonist
<Ursinha> I wouldn't dare to write C code like pythin
<Ursinha> python
<robru> plars: that's what this flamewar is about! I just implemented a hard requirement on pep8 yesterday and I'm doing pyflakes today
<plars> robru: awesome!
<robru> plars: thanks, yeah I agree the code was a disaster, totally unreadable
<brendand> sil2100, feel lucky that robru doesn't apply hyper-pep8
<plars> I haven't really looked at the citrain code, but if I get some spare cycles, I'd be happy to help bring it into compliance if some of that is still needed
<brendand> sil2100, where people start bringing you up on pep8 'violations' that the tool doesn't even check
<brendand> sil2100, and sometimes even decide to interpret pep8 in their own special way
<brendand> :)
<sil2100> Yeah, I might have to read up on all of this, please remember that my Python experience is limited
<Ursinha> plars: robru will certainly love you :)
<sil2100> Before I only used it for advanced scripting purposes and autopilot
<charles> brendand, looking at it
<sil2100> robru: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/subl.png
<Ursinha> sil2100: that's okay, I wasn't born knowing perfect python (I still don't have perfect python), but thing is always try to improve your techniques :) I know change is hard, but some are for the greater good :P
<robru> Ursinha: ^ he has wrap turned off...
<Ursinha> sil2100: ah, having a line broke with "\" usually means something is clearly wrong that even one with high tolerance to long strings is bothered
<Ursinha> robru: to me that would be even worse
<Ursinha> imagine having to roll the screen horizontally?
<sil2100> hah, I have wrapping enabled sometimes
<robru> sil2100: Ursinha http://i.imgur.com/Jm1pU4l.png before and after.
<sil2100> Damn imgur doesn't work for me today
<sil2100> Ok, but anyway, I go back to code
<Ursinha> left image makes me feel good
<robru> sil2100: ok anyway, I have an idea that can help strike a balance here. if we move the definition of the super-long strings to the top of the file, they'll be less indented and thus require less wrapping. and then in the code we can just reference them as global variables, which will fit easily on one line. That way we get a nice win/win of less wrapping,
<robru> but still shorter lines, and better readability.
<Ursinha> s/left/right/
<Ursinha> robru: yes, e.g. moving predefined messages there and use the variables
<sil2100> robru: well, I don't mind it being as it is now, since I guess that's the standard - just saying that it's not good for my eyes ;)
<Ursinha> sil2100: you'll get used to that, I promise :)
<sil2100> robru: it might be because I sometimes work with code in 'blocks', and I got used to the blocks as they were, while now it's different - will have to get used to that
<sil2100> I liked to it as the author meant it
<robru> sil2100: yes, I work with the code in "blocks", and the blocks were impossible to read because all the wrapped lines made it impossible to scan the indentation and see the structure of the file ;-)
<sil2100> hah, yeah, I got used to it and was able to work with it :) Maybe my brain was somehow compatible with that
<Ursinha> sil2100: I don't know how sublime works but it might have a pep-8 plugin that can help you there
<Ursinha> sil2100: I have that enabled on my vim and I can check it easily
<sil2100> plars: pong!
<plars> sil2100: oh, brt
<sergiusens> there shouldn't be hot fixes in the train code as there aren't hot fixes in the actual product
<ogra_> sergiusens, but it makes the whole thing so much more exciting !
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> sil2100: autopilot went to pep8 conversion after we started clickifying too ;-)
<sergiusens> 80 line limit makes 3 way merges faster to read as well
<sergiusens> just use the coding standard of the language
<plars> fginther: how much chaos would it create for you if ogra_ lands the adb changes today?
<plars> psivaa: ^ fyi - I'll handle the remaining 2 changes or so that we need for ubuntu-device-flash to pass it the --password option and use the new password in the sudoers setup script
<psivaa> plars: ack, thanks. let me know if i need to review anymore of those.
<fginther> plars, today is as good as any
<sil2100> sergiusens: hah, nice, it seems I missed out all the pep8-bits in python projects ;)
<plars> fginther: I'll cc you when I have a branch so you can make sure to pick up those too, will probably be just a couple of lines
<fginther> plars, thanks
<sil2100> sergiusens: since I was playing with autopilot while it was still as it was before
<Saviq> trainguards: can you please restart this build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+build/6321642
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<davmor2> Saviq, sil2100: finally silo 007 is ready to rock
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<Saviq> davmor2, good stuff
<sil2100> robru: I'll publish that ^
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑
<elopio> plars: could you check why not all the browser tests are running?
<robru> sil2100: ok
<elopio> and balloons: could you release a new reminders version to the store so it doesn't get stuck anymore.
<elopio> ?
<plars> elopio: none of the autopilot tests are running due to the screen unlock problem
<sil2100> robru, Saviq, davmor2: published
<balloons> elopio, plars reminders was released yesterday right after it merged
<balloons> music app and terminal also got updates
<plars> balloons: awesome!
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<didrocks> Ursinha: robru: sil2100: anyway, my only point is that as you don't really know the code, you should do peer reviews. if you change the logic and not only the wrappig like here, you should double check. (on another note: don't disable tests if you make a change that don't make them passing). That's more best practice than pep8 IMHO
<elopio> plars: I didn't know there was a screen lock problem. So I'll check again after that is solved.
<robru> didrocks: yes my intention is to review the disabled tests and fix them correctly. it's just that I wanted to gate MPs on the unit tests ASAP and you can't do that if you have a bunch of failing ones.
<didrocks> yeah, would have been better to not break them first but oh well :)
<didrocks> robru: but still, I'm serious, peer reviews, the code of fix that I had to do shouldn't happen if the change is being seriously reviewed
<robru> didrocks: yeah I agree, would have loved to not break it in the first place, but here we are... :-/
<robru> didrocks: also peer reviews are nice, but will cripple our team. sil and I are in such different time zones, every small change would take 2 days to ping back and forth with reviews.
<robru> didrocks: so at least we can settle for auto-reviews from jenkins
<didrocks> but Ursinha canhelp, right?
<didrocks> can*
<robru> didrocks: Ursinha is afraid to look at the code... well maybe now that we have pep8 she can help more ;-)
<robru> didrocks: also Ursinha is in my timezone, so we have nobody to review for sil
<didrocks> "afraid"… ok
<didrocks> I did propose to help in peer reviews multiple times
<robru> didrocks: seriously the code was unreadable before pep8, and Ursinha agrees. it's the main reason I haven't contributed much yet, because i literally could not read it as it was.
<didrocks> robru: rather than waited then, pep8 fixes could have come way better
<didrocks> It's funny to see the ranting when the origin of the discussion is a stupid simple logic error which has nothing to do with pep8 when the refactoring was done here
<Ursinha> I'm not afraid to look at that code, I just fear I'd break something because that's really hard to read and not all tests pass
<robru> didrocks: right, I made a small logic error at the same time I was doing pep8, sorry for that.
<didrocks> Ursinha: all tests did pass when I left, for the record
<Ursinha> didrocks: I caught at least twice tests not passing on trunkl
<didrocks> Ursinha: on which revs?
<Ursinha> I'm not pointing fingers, that wouldn't help us here, I'm only saying I didn't want to break anything as that was production
<robru> didrocks: dunno, you had some special mojo for running the tests or something. I never saw tests passing at any point.
<cjwatson> I entirely agree on peer reviews, although I will say that large refactoring commits often receive only very cursory review, out of necessity - one reason for the religion of trying to split up commits into logical pieces as much as possible
<didrocks> robru: you never told me that tests never passed for you, not sure how you did tests your changes in the past then
<didrocks> robru: but you should have asked me, and this offer still stands
<Ursinha> didrocks: a while ago, I pointed the problems to sil2100 and he worked on fixing one of them.. my point is that if we had tarmac or something to gate that these would have been caught earlier, and that's fine, we're improving this all as we move, right?
<robru> didrocks: that's the point. I never tested changes ever. neither did sil. we've been live-editing production since you stepped down.
<didrocks> Ursinha: agreed on having a bot to perform the merges
<didrocks> robru: hoping you will go to better practice now then
<cjwatson> I think I commented on the tests being broken when I last had occasion to change citrain; I made sure that the tests passed in the region I was working on and that I didn't regress anything, but I wasn't in a position at the time to go and drain the swamp too
<Ursinha> didrocks: again, I'm not pointing fingers, I'm explaining one of the reasons why I have avoided touching the code
<cjwatson> (and I did add a test for the thing I was doing)
<Ursinha> I was in a very similar position as cjwatson
<robru> didrocks: yes, I worked long hours yesterday to implement autolanding for lp:cupstream2distro, gated on tests passing, and with code style quality checks so that the code can actually be enforced to be readable ;-)
<Ursinha> I fixed the test in the area I was working on but it would take me more than that to fix it all
<robru> cjwatson: yes I remember vividly you wrote some tests but complained of dozens of test failures. I was afraid to even look.
<cjwatson> I didn't have a problem running the tests, though, and the errors I could see didn't look like test runner issues, they were just buggy tests or similar ...
<didrocks> cjwatson: integration tests that needs a special setup, right?
<cjwatson> but it was a while back
<robru> cjwatson: thanks a bunch for the tests you did write
<cjwatson> didrocks: well, I didn't do a full search, there may have been some of those, but some things were just busted with no good reason
<didrocks> Ran 198 tests in 17.027s
<didrocks> rev 590 (the last one I touched)
<cjwatson> that was in July though
<didrocks> then, integration tests needs a pbuilder
<bfiller> robru: yesterday pretty sure ubuntu-keyboard got published to both ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm but only seeing it on ubuntu 0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.10.20140902.1-0ubuntu1
<bfiller> robru: can you check on it's rtm status?
<Ursinha> didrocks: you've been away for a while and I'm sure people did what they could to learn the codebase and keep up
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, but as the discussion were "we didn't touch the tests because they never passed", I wanted to answer to that
<didrocks> Ran 81 tests in 10.077s on integration tests
<cjwatson> bfiller: speaking of which, your query about the initial RTM sync was escalated to me, but it doesn't look like you responded to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09627.html
<robru> bfiller: indeed rtm is behind, not sure why, hang on
<didrocks> however, you need to have this pbuilder setup locally
<Ursinha> didrocks: I never knew how to setup the env to run the integration tests
<bfiller> cjwatson: yeah it got resolved as we released another version of the package that got synced to both
<didrocks> Ursinha: you never asked AFAIK :)
<didrocks> but I can help you tomorrow if you need
<Ursinha> didrocks: I did, a long ago :)
<robru> didrocks: are there instructions on how to set up the pbuilder anywhere? can you perhaps write a script that automates the creation of that pbuilder environment so people other than you can run those scripts?
<bfiller> cjwatson: sorry didn't response
<didrocks> robru: I'm happy to guide you to do it
<Ursinha> didrocks: again, I'm not complaining, just saying I couldn't find docs or anything to learn how to do that
<cjwatson> bfiller: ok, so it was just that package and not others?
<Ursinha> didrocks: and that would help people to be able to fix tests if they could run them
<bfiller> cjwatson: that package was the only one that I knew about
<cjwatson> ok
<didrocks> Ursinha: they could ask as well, not like IRC was a wall :)
<didrocks> and then, that help building the doc which wasn't there
<Ursinha> didrocks: man, do you understand my point?
<robru> cjwatson: oh, are you syncing it? or should I set up a silo to sync it?
<Ursinha> I'm saying that is one of the reasons, and that's about it
<Ursinha> that only means we should fix that
<Ursinha> *we*
<cjwatson> robru: no, just following up on an older thread
<robru> bfiller: what are the source package names that are missing? just ubuntu-keyboard?
<didrocks> Ursinha: I do, do you understand that telling "I didn't do anything because there was no doc and I was afraid to look at and never asked for this" is kind of a weak argument as well?
<didrocks> Ursinha: hence the "if you need help, I can help you guiding"
<didrocks> and what I always told since I left here
<bfiller> robru: actually ubuntu-keyboard-* there are like 20 of them. I can get the exact names if you'd like
<Ursinha> didrocks: I asked for this, but as the other people here we have plenty of things to do, so I'm kindly suggesting "let's write docs"
<robru> didrocks: ok, please when you get some time (tomorrow) I'll appreciate an email with step by step instructions of what commands to run to create the pbuilder necessary to run the integration tests.
<didrocks> robru: sure, if you remind me in any way, I'll do it
<robru> bfiller: no no those are the binary package names. they all come from ubuntu-keyboard I think.
<cjwatson> hmm, it'd be useful if I set up some way to get rmadison output for rtm, wouldn't it?
<bfiller> robru: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8242325/
<robru> didrocks: well you should write a note for yourself, I won't wake up until your shift is over and you'll be out of time again...
<cjwatson> bfiller: we always want source package names for this kind of stuff really
<didrocks> robru: I have a note for now, but ping me in case you don't receive anything
<robru> didrocks: ok thanks
<bfiller> cjwatson, robru: yup, ubuntu-keyboard is the source pkg
<didrocks> yw
<robru> sil2100: what's the syntax for syncing from utopic rather than a silo? 'sync:utopic,something-something source_package_name'?
<cjwatson> ok, rmadison shows ubuntu-rtm/14.09 now
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<sil2100> robru: it's 'sync:distro,series package package'
<sil2100> robru: so sync:ubuntu,utopic foo bar
<Ursinha> didrocks: you can check your pvt logs, we discussed integration tests on 2014-05-02 as I couldn't find instructions on how to do that... so don't say I never asked, please :)
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<robru> bfiller: ok, new ubuntu-keyboard building in rtm 16: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-016-1-build/2/console
<didrocks> Ursinha: right, and I answered you
<didrocks> finishing up with "do not hesitate if you have any question!" after you saying you are looking to it :)
<didrocks> so, I assumed you set it up :)
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<Ursinha> didrocks: you had no obligation of checking back if I got there or not, I'm only saying I did ask due to lack of docs, that was my point the entire time :)
<Ursinha> so let's write docs now and we'll all be happy and fine
<didrocks> Ursinha: agreed
<didrocks> robru: actually, I gave the command to create the setup environment
<didrocks> chroot-tools/.pbuilderrc
<didrocks> robru: # Just use it to create the cowbuilder with: sudo HOME=. DIST=<wanted_dist> cowbuilder --create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<didrocks> and that should be enough (with pwd=chroot-tools)
<didrocks> robru: let me just find which dist I used for those tests (that will maybe need to be adapated, to be more generic will be better)
<robru> didrocks: I guess raring, I saw that a lot in the tests
<didrocks> robru: yeah, I would say so, let me confirm, one sec
 * robru needs some breakfast
<didrocks> robru: right raring, I have in ubuntu-developer-tools-center a better way for having a "fake" distro, you can maybe get some inspiration from there
<didrocks> robru: enjoy your breakfast!
<rsalveti> are we using the train to land train changes?
<rsalveti> that would be fun
<rsalveti> fun for me to watch, of course :-)
<robru> rsalveti: thankfully it's not self aware
<robru> rsalveti: but we are at least now gating MPs against citrain so that they don't regress citrain's own tests.
<rsalveti> robru: right
<rsalveti> yeah, the pep8 discussion was a bit surprising, we got a bug, sure, but just fix it, no big deal
<sil2100> It wasn't a discussion, no worries, since no one was discussing if the pep8 switch is necessary or not
<sil2100> It was more like about communication (that we will now communicate better) and about taste ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti, trainspotting ?
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
 * ogra_ thinks we need to re-define the line length for pep8 anyway so code fits in the terminal app 
<Ursinha> ogra_: I think that was under discussion a while ago
<sil2100> As pep8 is the right way to go from what I see and I can understand that, as I was a great zealot of writing C code complying to ANSI C in my old days ;)
<ogra_> turning it to 20chars ?
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<sil2100> ogra_: what terminal size are you using man ;p
<ogra_> sil2100, whatever fits on my phone screen :P
<rsalveti> 80 columns is fine unless you're doing c++
<rsalveti> for c++ you need like 280
<rsalveti> or more
<ogra_> 480
<Ursinha> sil2100: thanks for understanding :)
 * Ursinha hugs sil2100
 * sil2100 just needs to adjust his eyes to a new coding style
 * sil2100 hugs Ursinha 
<sil2100> ;)
<Ursinha> :)
<robru> sil2100: the other benefit of 80 char lines is that you can have two windows side by side on the same screen... or one editor window and one terminal window... or two terminal windows. both unity and gnome-shell have great half-maximization features for getting windows perfectly side-by-side tiled ;-)
<ogra_> robru, get a modern laptop/monitor :P
 * ogra_ can fit 4 terms with 80 chars in a row on his lappie
<robru> ogra_: 27", two terminals side by side are about 110 characters wide each. citrain code had lines so long they wrapped twice. that's like 300 char lines in python.
<ogra_> (well 3.8 )
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> ok, thats quite long
<robru> ogra_: I guess you didn't see this earlier ;-) http://i.imgur.com/Jm1pU4l.png
<ogra_> wow 1
<ogra_> !
<Saviq> trainguards, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/23/console says SUCCESS, but spreadsheet says some packages failed ¿?
<Saviq> robru, oh, all the wasted space on your right terminal ;P
<robru> Saviq: not wasted, it's called a margin, help readability. there's a reason books don't print words right to the very edge of the page :-P
<Saviq> robru, but not half of the page ;)
<Saviq> robru, don't get me wrong, I'm all for wrapping, but 80 columns is just so 1990
<Saviq> even with two terminals as you have them, 100, even 120 would be good enough
<robru> Saviq: I admit 100 could be ok, but I just wanted to follow a standard
<Saviq> grr ^W
<robru> Saviq: I admit 100 could be ok, but I just wanted to follow a standard
<Saviq> robru, yeah yeah, I know
<kgunn> davmor2: you around
<Saviq> 80 is just too limiting IMO, leads to very artificial wrapping
<Ursinha> Saviq: you are a C++ programmer, I presume? :P
<popey> fginther: any idea what's going on here? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/bottomEdge/+merge/231118 - see last comment
 * kgunn wants to put Saviq and duflu in  cage match fight over 80 col use
<Ursinha> Saviq: hmm, where do you see packages failed in the spreadsheet? it's line 45, right?
<fginther> popey, looking
<Saviq> Ursinha, hmm it must've updated now
<Saviq> Ursinha, it was weird 'cause it said "Packages built\nSome packages failed to build" in the dashboard, but yeah, good now, sorry for the noise
<Ursinha> Saviq: no problem, that's a weird error if all packages built, thanks for letting us know anyway
<Saviq> Ursinha, I tend to think of myself as a pragmatic programmer :P
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> I agree 80 might be outdated, but as robru I like standards :P
<Ursinha> better than no standards :)
<Saviq> Ursinha, and having to wrap like what you see at the end of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-geometry/+merge/233354 is IMO not pragmatic
<Saviq> nor does it help readability
<Ursinha> Saviq: I'd wrap that differently :)
<Ursinha> it's indeed confusing
<Saviq> Ursinha, wrapping after = \ is not that much better either
<Saviq> and sure, I could use shorter names, but that doesn't help readability either
<Ursinha> Saviq: I'd start the line with a ( and put the rest in the next line, identing format parameters below that
<Saviq> Ursinha, standards, you said? :D
<Ursinha> there are no definitive rules on how to do that, I just try to make it more readable, not only break the line when it reaches 80 for the sake of it
<Ursinha> yeah, but it varies from project to project :)
<Ursinha> there are the main standards and the project ones, Launchpad has a very nice styling guide for example
<Saviq> aaanyway... on another topic...
<Saviq> we seem to have an issue with changelogs in synced packages... we skipped one release into rtm (because they were close to one another)
<Saviq> and now the changelog is kinda weird because it doesn't include the previous release...
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity8/8.00+14.10.20140903.1~rtm-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> wonder if the changelog rewrite should rewrite the changelog to include all the changed bits since last ubuntu-rtm release...
<Saviq> changelog rewrite rewrite the changelog, yeah, that's not confusing at all
<ogra_> that sentence could need another "rewrite" sprinkled in
<ogra_> or two .. or three
<robru> Saviq: oh yeah, when you see two different statuses like that in the dashboard, the smaller one underneath is just a stale one from the spreadsheet, which is slower to update. the larger, top one is considered canonical.
<robru> considered authoritative
<Saviq> robru, ktx
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome
<davmor2> kgunn: I am now]
<rsalveti> sil2100: why did we land ubuntu-ui-toolkit without the -gles version?
<sil2100> rsalveti: we landed the -gles as well, at least it was published along with UITK
<rsalveti> sil2100: hm, not in ubuntu
<sil2100> rsalveti: maybe it got somehow lost? Let me check
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (1.1.1227+14.10.20140904-0ubuntu1) is in no known space (and time)
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, I see the rsync file had the -gles, so it either had to be rejected from the archive or something happened on snakefruit
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/25/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-012-utopic/*view*/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Too bad we don't get e-mails if things get rejected
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! Do you remember if snakefruit had any logs of all the copy2distro runs it was doing?
<slangasek> sil2100: this wouldn't be something I would have known, but I could look
<sil2100> slangasek: I remember something like that, maybe it was didrocks that mentioned it one time in the past, hmm
<slangasek> sil2100: well, the most recent log is always written to public_html, but http://snakefruit.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log is a 403
<slangasek> sil2100: and I'm not finding any other logs here
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks
<davmor2> mterry: in the welcome wizard there seems to be a really noticeable delay in the in the number pad rising for the pin is this something you've seen?
<sil2100> I wonder what could be the problem, let me dig in further
<sil2100> slangasek: hm, could I ask you to put one file in snakefruit in a moment? I guess it might have been rejected because the -gles packages have some hacks in them, and in that case we were doing source copies
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> slangasek: could you put this http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packagelist_rsync_landing-012-utopic into the incoming/ directory? Don't remember where exactly it was on snakefruit, but I would guess somewhere in cu2d or something
<sil2100> slangasek: I once asked you for some rsync file uploads there so you'll probably know where that is ;)
<slangasek> sil2100: done
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, let's see if it publishes it now
<sil2100> rsalveti: what I suspect happened is that it got somehow rejected as because of a small bug we published the source packages instead of the built binaries
<mterry> davmor2, I bet that's because we restart maliit between those pages, so that it knows in which language to display the OSK
<sil2100> rsalveti: and as we know the -gles counterparts have some neat things inside to make the -gles sync easier
<mterry> davmor2, probably something we could do to make that nicer
<sil2100> rsalveti: I can't tell for sure if that was it, but if it gets published now we'll know that something similar could have happened
<sil2100> (no logs of what happened)
<sil2100> rsalveti: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (1.1.1227+14.10.20140904-0ubuntu1) is in the proposed pocket <- \o/
<rsalveti> sil2100: awesome, thanks!
<sil2100> rsalveti: yw! Thanks for noticing, didn't expect it to get rejected
<rsalveti> sil2100: np
<cjwatson> Saviq: The changelogs on Launchpad's distrosourcepackage pages have long been broken in that kind of way.  I wouldn't advise putting any effort into working around it.  If you look at the debian/changelog in the package, it appears to have the "skipped" release
<cjwatson> slangasek: the URL is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log not snakefruit.c.c, but it only has the most recent attempt; I don't know of a historical log OTTOMH
<sil2100> Saviq: I might try making this better btw. as I can generate the package with a -v, but it might be a bit tricky due to some specific things we're doing for rtm
<sil2100> Saviq: but I'll keep that in mind
<cjwatson> oh, it's true that -v might help
<cjwatson> it's still an LP bug IMO, it could perfectly well work this out
<cjwatson> (he says handwaving furiously; no doubt there are performance implications and I don't immediately know whether it would be the sort of thing that could only be fixed for future uploads)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, silo 17 can publish
<slangasek> cjwatson: ack
<Saviq> sil2100, cjwatson, got it, thanks
<robru> pmcgowan: sorry I'm a little behind on the publishings, I'll get to that.
<robru> pmcgowan: eh, that branch has a Needs Fixing from seb and no further commits to fix seb's concerns.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, the MP still isn't approved
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, a few hours ago seb128 gave it another needs fixing...
<kenvandine> not sure if the issue he found was addressed
<pmcgowan> oh
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it was the same complaint seb had last week
<robru> sergiusens: you got utopic1
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> yw ;-)
<robru> bfiller: camera-app building in rtm8 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/11/console
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, also... it looks like that silo needs to be rebuilt anyway
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, the previous landing was merged into trunk an hour ago
<robru> kenvandine: ugh, can you pocket copy silo rtm16 into 14.09-proposed? citrain is too stupid to publish it: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-016
<kenvandine> but the ppa was rebuilt 4 hours ago
<kenvandine> robru, are you sure it needs a copy?
<kenvandine> and if so... how do i do that?
<kenvandine> copy-package or something?
<sergiusens> yeah
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, same way you'd ever upload anything to -proposed ;-)
<kenvandine> oh... a dput?
<robru> kenvandine: I'm sure I could spend my entire shift debugging why citrain refuses to publish it since it's clearly built in the PPA.
<kenvandine> i thought there was a fancy tool for it :)
<robru> kenvandine: I guess copy-package. i'm not a core dev, you should know this stuff ;-)
<kenvandine> i've never done copies :)
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, it's just like... configged a silo for that one project, built that project, PPA clearly has that project built, bfiller tested it. go to publish "can't publish this! It didn't build!" yes citrain, I TOTALLY BELIEVE YOU.
<kenvandine> a dput should work though
<robru> kenvandine: dput would work but you'd have to dget the package first. copy-package should be able to do it in one step
<cjwatson> dput would also require a rebuild.
<cjwatson> copy-package --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-016 --suite=utopic --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b <list of source packages>
<cjwatson> make sure your lp:ubuntu-archive-tools checkout is reasonably up to date
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cjwatson, can i do copy-package as core dev? or is that archive admin?
<cjwatson> anyone who can upload something can also specify it as a copy target
<kenvandine> cool
<cjwatson> (hence, self-service syncs from Debian - it's the same system)
<kenvandine> yeah, i do those
<cjwatson> in that case there's a special syncpackage tool for it, but it winds up as the same API calls.  copy-package does less handholding but is more powerful
<kenvandine> robru, done!
<cjwatson> including the -b option which you need here to avoid rebuilding
<kenvandine> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> huh, I said --suite=utopic which was wrong, should have been --suite=14.09.  did that somehow magically work or did you correct my typo?
<kenvandine> i did it right :)
<kenvandine> i saw what you did there
<cjwatson> oh good, reality is aligned with expectations
<cjwatson> always nice when that happens
<kenvandine> indeed
<robru> kenvandine: cjwatson: thanks
<robru> no!
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> Ok, I think it's time to EOD already, see you tomorrow o/
<ToyKeeper> Do we have a bug for the dash occasionally getting stuck in a permanent "still starting" loop?
<tedg> robru, Can I get a silo for line 48 please?
<robru> tedg: ok you got 2
<robru> no wait
<robru> crap
<robru> tedg: conflicts with silo 8
<tedg> Oh, uhg.
<tedg> charles, ^
<tedg> I guess I'll mark that one as not ready until rsalveti's silo lands then.
<robru> tedg: poke rsalveti to test that ;-)
<robru> tedg: also one URL is a branch not an MP, please fix that.
<tedg> robru, Oops, fixed.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i kicked a rebuild of silo 17, since we know it's outdated anyway
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why?
<kenvandine> it hasn't been rebuild since the last settings landing
<kenvandine> so it doesn't included everything that's in trunk
<pmcgowan> but we still need an mr fix right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> or at least some understanding of the problem
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, did you test it?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb was seeing blank rows and such
<pmcgowan> dbarth, chatting about your mr, didnt work for seb
<pmcgowan> oh I did test it a while ago and saw similar, figured it was early days
<kenvandine> dbarth, it was the same problem seb commented about on friday
<dbarth> pmcgowan: i saw
<dbarth> but i wonder if he tested the right packages
<dbarth> i re-tested with the packages from silo 17, and the 2 broken entries i had are now properly filtered
<pmcgowan> I can try it again once it builds
<dbarth> pmcgowan: the packages in the ppa should already work
<kenvandine> dbarth, ok, it didn't look like the commits since his comment fixed that
<dbarth> the build was finished around 6pm CET this afternoon
<kenvandine> yeah, just out dated
<dbarth> i imagine
<kenvandine> dbarth, it finished 3 hours past the last merge to trunk
<dbarth> ?
<dbarth> theer was no merge, was it?
<pmcgowan> dbarth, kenvandine his comment is before jenkins made new packages
 * pmcgowan gets the debs
<dbarth> i can confirm with him tomoow, but if we want to clear this silo, it's quick to check
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> dbarth, we still need the rebuild, to get in sync with trunk
<dbarth> ah
<pmcgowan> oh so I should wait for the silo
<kenvandine> dbarth, sorry, we kept on trucking with landings since your branch wasn't approved yet
<dbarth> kenvandine: ok, if it rebuilds, we can test soon anyway
<kenvandine> dbarth, ok... i need to get a quick landing in front of you again... sorry
<kenvandine> dep issue for rtm landings
<dbarth> kenvandine: it's a consipracy or what? ;)
<kenvandine> dbarth, haha... sorry :)
<lool> ah hey folks
<lool> sorry I should have discussed this here
<kenvandine> hey
<lool> kenvandine: do we need permission to go with this?
<lool> kenvandine: dbarth said it's ok to land this first
<lool> kenvandine: if you dont mind, would you land it?
<kenvandine> lool, so to quickly handle this dep, i'll change the dep to add the ~
<lool> yeah
<kenvandine> lool, will do
<lool> just suffix the current one with a ~, that should work
<lool> and it's good practice all the time BTW, including in bdeps etc.
<lool> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> lool, can you give me an approval on the MP?
<kenvandine> lool, indeed
<lool> kenvandine: sure thing
<kenvandine> Tweak the depends for accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas to handle a "~" version
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/dep_tweak/+merge/233426
<kenvandine> copy/paste bug :)
<kenvandine> lool, i'll jockey this through quickly
<lool> kenvandine: approved
<kenvandine> lool, silo 11
<kenvandine> wow... right as 11 freed up :)
<kenvandine> dbarth, after this lands and merges, i'll make sure your silo gets a rebuild
<kenvandine> so it's ready for testing when you get up tomorrow :)
<ToyKeeper> robru: It seems I no longer have write access to the spreadsheet.  Could you add access for me, or mark row 39 as QA approved?
<robru> ToyKeeper: one sec
<robru> ToyKeeper: hm, it says it was shared with you already, are you perhaps not logged in?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, it's possible.  I was out for long enough I've had a bunch of sessions expire.
<robru> ToyKeeper: anyway i marked it as approved for you, if you still can't access after signing in, file that with RT or something, because that's just weird.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks.  :)
<robru> ToyKeeper: you're welcome
<dbarth> kenvandine: cool
<popey> fginther: any progress?
<dbarth> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> dbarth, np... sorry for needing to jump in front :)
<kenvandine> dbarth, you have a good night
<robru> ogra_: you gonna need RTM for that as well?
<ToyKeeper> Huh, weird.  SSO just responded in both english and in a language I don't recognize.
<ogra_> robru, yep
<robru> ogra_: ok you got utopic14
<ogra_> thanks !
<fginther> popey, looks healthy again
<fginther> popey, go for ti
<fginther> it
<robru> ogra_: you're welcome
<robru> alright I gotta run some errands, back in an hour or so, cyphermox can cover landings if anybody needs anything urgently ;-)
<cyphermox_> o/
<popey> fginther: kk
<balloons> fginther, it seems the prints don't appear for the failures for python3; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1359167/+merge/233387/comments/569665
<popey> fginther: failed http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/90/console
<popey> does that need a merge from trunk?
<rsalveti> tedg: robru: charles: should be done with my silo in a few
<rsalveti> robru: will trigger another image, ok?
<rsalveti> ubuntu touch
<tedg> rsalveti, Did you see my comments on the MR?
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: robru is out for a bit
<rsalveti> tedg: not yet
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: feel free to trigger a new image, I don't think there'd be any blockers
<rsalveti> tedg: I'm not checking for audio-sink because at that point there's no way to not have an audio-sink
<rsalveti> tedg: but can add a check if you prefer
<fginther> popey, yes, that just needs a merge to trunk and someone to resolve the conflict in that MP
<rsalveti> tedg: and the manual test needs to be part of pulseaudio, not the indicator
<tedg> rsalveti, I think because you're dereferencing it (thus would crash) in the next line, it's important.
<rsalveti> already covering that
<rsalveti> tedg: sure, it's just that if that fails, you have way bigger problems :-)
<rsalveti> but no worries, will update
<fginther> balloons, I fixed the missing test results and reran that MP
 * fginther swears at jenkins
<balloons> :-)
<sergiusens> fginther: do we have a jenkins replacement already?
<sergiusens> :-D
<balloons> fginther, anyways on the py3 thing, it looks like we'll just need to coordinate mp's with you switching the jobs over.. the debian packaging and cmake just need to be told to go to python3. That's why the massive failures. At least I get it now
<fginther> balloons, ack
<fginther> balloons, is elopio's MP ready to land soon?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I tested the debs from the silo, not sure if its working correctly or not
<rsalveti> tedg: mind checking the mr again?
<pmcgowan> I dont get blank lines, but I granted webbrowser access and it doesn show in the list
<rsalveti> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/indicator-datetime/adding-media-role/+merge/233299
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, but camera does
 * tedg clicks
<balloons> fginther, we have to land my https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1359167/+merge/233387 first, which has the py3 conversion in it
<tedg> rsalveti, Cool, thanks, looks good.
<rsalveti> tedg: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 222 building (started: 20140904 22:10) ===
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: you wanna help with mtp so I'm not the only one to have tested the fixes?
<cyphermox_> (it's silo 10)
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: how did your testing go for mtp?
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: approved the mp, didn't you see?
<cyphermox_> I did
<cyphermox_> but you didn't test the silo
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: oh, you didn't ask me to ;-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: I can though, utopic or rtm?
<cyphermox_> utopic silo 10
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: it's jsut a formality since you already built it and everything
<rsalveti> it seems sergiusens will test it :-)
<cyphermox_> ack
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: I didn't actually ;-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: I grabbed the jenkins build
<cyphermox_> as long as I'm not the only one to test my own code...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well you can help with krillin and utopic
<sergiusens> I've just flashed that again
<rsalveti> what is the fix?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: copy to sdcard
<rsalveti> cool
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and switch lang to french, music will be translated
<sergiusens> and so on
<ogra_> really ?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: yes?
 * ogra_ always wanted to hear his songs in french 
<ogra_> i have to try that !
<cyphermox_> I made sure you could only translate to french though, that's to help with the master plan of making Ubuntu Touch french-only, and finally establish our language as the one true Ubuntu language :)
<ogra_> does the artist need to be able to speak french to have the lyrics translated ?
<ogra_> or does it just work on the fly with all music ?
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: ogra_ x-use-langpacks makes the langpacks not be in the deb though, right?
<sergiusens> the mo's that is
<ogra_> the .mo/.po files
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> so I can't test the lang until we get one of those released
<sergiusens> but jenkins ignores that flag and it worked there
<cyphermox_> ogra_: it's highly experimental on-the-fly translation ;D
<sergiusens> so it's all good
<ogra_> cyphermox_, lol
<cyphermox_> no need to know how to speak french, it will work
<cyphermox_> you'll magically understand everything too, because it will appear as though it's the original language
<ogra_> babelfrench !
<ogra_> *twiddle*
 * ogra_ vomits over the broken changelog that came out of the silo 
<ogra_> so annoying
<ogra_> (was kind of pointlless that i used -v when generating it ... the silos always cut off the end :( )
<alecu> hi trainguards. A click-scope silo landed about three hours ago in rtm via sync:xxx. Do you guys know why it does not show up when trying to apt-get upgrade it in a clean rtm image?
<ogra_> plars, if i dont manage to land the adbd change in rtm tonight, will you get along ?
<sergiusens> robru: ^ can I get the rtm instance setup now?
<ogra_> (it is still migrating to utopic and til i get the rtm silo ready i'll have been fallen asleep)
<sergiusens> also, if I click build, is there auto logic for it to do the copy for me?
<sergiusens> or is sync:X not meant for us?
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: i setup your rtm instance nao
<sergiusens> thanks
<cyphermox_> is it already in the spreadsheet?
<cyphermox_> there i get my answer
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: did rsalveti get a change to test mtp as well; or is it all on me?
<cyphermox_> all you I think
<cyphermox_> well, I did too
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: but I'm drinking a 9% beer at this hour :-P
<rsalveti> not yet
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: 9%.  wimp
<cyphermox_> I'm finishing up a very very tiny amount of port :/
<sergiusens> well it has my ack
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: we should have team dinner at a good brewery ;-)
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: trust me — I will work it out
<sergiusens> \o/
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: all the other teams will be jealous
<sergiusens> or just do a beer tour
<sergiusens> hop into brewery, drink, hop out
<sergiusens> I don't care about dinner
<sergiusens> :)
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: right — just a prezel here and there
<ogra_> phew
<sergiusens> works for me
<ogra_> how painful that was
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: is it done
<sergiusens> doneded
<ogra_> 3h silo munching vs a 30sec upload
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, i know :)
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, but only the utopic part
<ChickenCutlass> ugh
<ogra_> rtm is another cycle like this
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: nitpicking, but your DH_GOLANG_INSTALL_ALL change isn't in changelog
<ogra_> plus QA
<sergiusens> ogra_: maybe after the crunch, we should migrate adb (the parts we care about) to go
<ogra_> which is why i'll give up now ... i wont survive another 3h tonight
<ogra_> sergiusens, god forbid !
<ogra_> clean C
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: argh, I could add it
<cyphermox_> ogra three hour of what?
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: don't bother
<sergiusens> probably some checker would do some good at the jenkins level
 * sergiusens ping fginther for MORE work :-)
<cyphermox_> checker for this stuff?
<cyphermox_> it's not really something you can work out programmatically
<ogra_> cyphermox_, getting a silo ... uploading ... building ... testing on two devices ... finding an issue ... spending 10min on a fix ... start over ....
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: well the packaging ack check at the jenkins level might help me notice I need to update it
<ogra_> overall i started 3h ago
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: I guess
<sergiusens> ogra_: you are finally enjoying the train!
<ogra_> and the silo stuff stole half my changelog :(
<sergiusens> ogra_: again... welcome to the train ;-)
<cyphermox_> ogra_: if you set changelog in your changes it shouldn't touch it
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, usually i dont need to land in both distros at the same time
<sergiusens> ogra_: heh :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, its absolutely fine if you can do it as a side job and leave it do its stuff while you do something else
<ogra_> it only gets painful if you have to watch it all the time
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, I can't do that; stuff rots that way
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: did you plan to test mtp or should I set it to testing pass now?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: still doing some other stuff, so feel free to give +1
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: I'm +1 on that
<cyphermox_> ack, marking as done
<sergiusens> fixes one of those blockers in the email, so good
<ogra_> cyphermox_, i did two revisions ... created the .changes file with -v to have them both in .... only the one liner of the second change ends up in the final package ... the 20 page novel for the former revision is gone
<sergiusens> ogra_: that may be part of the "hot fix" to prevent changelogs from version 0 to present :-P
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: want to ack packaging changes? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mtp_0.0.4+14.10.20140904-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox_> or sergiusens
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: I'm not core
<sergiusens> just ppu
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: looks fine
<cyphermox_> you aren't?
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: no, not sure if I have rsalveti's blessing still :-P
<cyphermox_> dude.
<cyphermox_> dum de dum..
<sergiusens> i know :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you always had my +1 :P
<sergiusens> rsalveti:  you said I should wait ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I did a thread Join and waiting for that to finish
<rsalveti> ahah, just said what people would tell you anyway
 * sergiusens checks who's on the board these days
<cyphermox_> robru: I don't want to touch things you may have already been working on, not sure if I just push the buttons for dbarth's silo 17
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, don't publish silo 17
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: ah, thanks for letting me know :)
<kenvandine> I don't think the MP is approved yet
<kenvandine> and seb had problems with it
<kenvandine> and i just published settings in silo 11
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 222 DONE (finished: 20140904 23:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/222.changes ===
<ogra_> look, an image
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, i'm not sure why the spreadsheet listed the MP as ready, since it had never been approved
<ogra_> 2am here ... i guess the rtm side has to wait til tomorrow morning
 * ogra_ gies to bed ...
<ogra_> *goes
 * kenvandine toggled that back to no :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: or *dies ?
<cyphermox_> ack
<ogra_> sergiusens, hah
<ogra_> close :)
<kenvandine> lool, i just published silo 11
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-05
<cyphermox_> ah, the robru is back
<robru> hola
<cyphermox_> the one you want to sync for sergiusens' silo is nuntium
<cyphermox_> ah, I see what you did there
<robru> ogra_: still up? just started building your thing in rtm13
<robru> hm, i thought sil fixed the build job, but it's still completing immediately
<robru> without checking if the builds succeeded or not
<ToyKeeper> ralsina_, Chipaca: I'm trying to test rtm/landing-011 (ubuntu-push), but I can't get the notification settings to work in the hello app.
<ToyKeeper> Any hints about how to make it actually generate a notification?
<ToyKeeper> Messages go back/forth between devices just fine, I just can't get the notification bits to function.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: reason for rejection is generally shown in the ubuntu-push-client.log
<ToyKeeper> Actually, scratch that.  I think I had the wrong combination of not-first-time and focused-or-not and running-or-not.
<sergiusens> it is confusing :-)
<ToyKeeper> Now I'm only confused about why the launcher shows the hello app running 58 times.  ;P   (well, it has a '58' in the corner of the icon anyway)
<plars> ogra_: we can wait until tomorrow, np
<plars> ogra_: it's already tomorrow for you, you are in the future :)
<robru> fginther: hm, why did jenkins miss this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/if-debug-debug-debug/+merge/233444
<robru> fginther: nm, I'm the king of impatience
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 223 building (started: 20140905 02:05) ===
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: there was no u-s-s landing to rtm to go with the landing to utopic?
<tedg> Any traingaurds around? I'd love a silo for line 53
<rsalveti> tedg: silo 1
<tedg> rsalveti, Thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 17 building (started: 20140905 03:05) ===
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, not yet
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, uss in rtm is a bit behind, it failed QA verification last week
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 223 DONE (finished: 20140905 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/223.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 17 DONE (finished: 20140905 04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/17.changes ===
 * asac wonders how a possum feels
<brendand> bzoltan, silo 12 is on my plate
<sil2100> Great... now I'm having trouble logging into Unity on my desktop
<sil2100> brb, reboot
<sil2100> geh... still no success
<sil2100> Another reboot, maybe this time I'll be more lucky
<Mirv> I wonder why I can't adb anymore after I updated to 223
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv: not sure if I'll be able to get to the hangout ;/
<sil2100> Still can't launch Unity properly, it just hangs completely every time - it seems that Unity is working, but the screen doesn't update
<Mirv> sil2100: you've 26 mins time to fix your computer :) but ok, let's see.
<Mirv> sil2100: apt install lxde?
<ogra_> install some simple wm
<popey> sil2100: nvidia?
<popey> oh, you're an AMD pervert aren't you?
<ogra_> haha
<popey> sil2100: http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121205194057/simpsons/images/e/e9/Nelson_Ha-Ha.jpg
<ogra_> psivaa, any idea why we have no results for 223 ?
 * sil2100 tries lxde
<ogra_> rtm seems to fail while trying to download the unity8 source
<Mirv> ogra_: psivaa: possibly the same reason I don't have adb after updating to 223.. (or, I have some other USB problem with my machine)
<ogra_> Mirv, do you have a password set ?
<Mirv> no device found, and also no mtp mount
<Mirv> ogra_: no
<ogra_> set one
<Mirv> aha
<ogra_> i'll write a mail in a minute
<ogra_> the new adb landed in utopic (not in rtm yet)
<ogra_> if you flash use --developer-mode and --password= for u-d-f
<ogra_> (or just set one manually after boot)
<Mirv> makes sense
<ogra_> hmm, looking at the failed manta that seems to be 223 it looks like a problem with the network when downloading the image
<popey> latest krillin seems broken
<popey> i get no unity
<ogra_> not here, i just upgraded
<Mirv> thanks ogra, works now. I need to remember those new switches
<sil2100> Ok, I installed xfce instead and it works
<sil2100> Hangouts will work at least \o/
<popey> i have a blank screen on krillin
<ogra_> Mirv, yeah, i'll mail about them and document them on the wiki too
<Mirv> ooh, and it's the phablet password as well
<ogra_> psivaa, ooh ... seems paul didnt merge his changes yet or some such, i see failed manta uses: "+ ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed" ... plars added --developer-mode and --password= options yesterday
<brendand> sil2100, do you have unity8-greeter installed?
<psivaa> ogra_:  sorry looking. missed the pings
<brendand> sil2100, that caused me problems in the past
<brendand> bzoltan, can i get a link to your test results for the RTM silo 12?
<sil2100> brendand: I'll check
<sil2100> brendand: no... it's not installed
<brendand> sil2100, it's probably a different issue then
<psivaa> ogra_: yes, plars's MP is not merged yet. mako's were installed in the older way and somehow broke the devices
<dbarth> hello
<dbarth> seeking qa signoff for silo 1, if anyone has time for it
<dbarth> (i see i am nxt on Tello)
<brendand> dbarth, bzoltan isn't around yet so i can give you priority ;)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: o/
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, hello :-)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it's good stuff, can I push it? ;-)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, two big fixes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1354353 (critical, rtm14),
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1354353 not found
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, and some video apparmor changes that direcly enable thumbnailing, and probably 'other good stuff'
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, and then a bunch of small code-correctness changes in the kernel. In other times, scary. right now, probably clearing out some of the noise from crashes on Krillin
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, tested on rtm 16, and looks good on two handsets for me
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: sounds really good in overall, but maybe as asac proposed we could get for instance davmor2 giving it a quick spin on his RTM phone image
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: would that be somehow possible?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes, I think asac would like a QA pass between this in 'utopic' and 'rtm'. I don't know if the tooling stgraber installed for this actually permits that
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, fwiw, I do my smoke testing on rtm
<asac> sil2100: yes that should be possible :) ... think check with davmor2
<asac> if tooling doesnt allow landing separately just do it before
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I'll let davmor2 speak to what he can do
<asac> and land on both after
<asac> thanks
<asac> davmor2: ^^
<sil2100> davmor2: ping :)
<asac> we shoulnt make a big deal out of it... just get process started and prevent big hazards to land on my rtm phone :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: excellent, well... we can't really use the CI Train for that I guess, but at least something manual before we get it released
<asac> just worst case safety net i fell. and maybe start thinking about how a testplan for that tarball could look like
<john-mcaleely> asac, what we 'need' is a device tarball test suite. That's been in the air for a long time. I don't think it's got very far
<psivaa> ogra_: with 'ubuntu-device-flash --password ubuntuci --bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed' flashing fine with 223, i'm seeing issues when running 'phablet-config writable-image':
<psivaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8257905/
<psivaa> ogra_: any idea how that command should change would help
<asac> sil2100: did our infrastructure survive ogras landing last night?
<asac> :)
 * asac sees the announce
<john-mcaleely> asac, sil2100 I only see value over my current smoke tests if it's someone independent, so davmor2 or similar, rather than (say) joc
<asac> john-mcaleely: exactly
<asac> thats the point :)
<john-mcaleely> asac, indeed :-)
<asac> think davmor will be on soon
<ogra_> psivaa, do you have the patest phablet-tools installed ?
<asac> patest :P
<john-mcaleely> asac, ok, lets wait for his thoughts, and then decicde how to progress with the device tarball I have
<psivaa> ogra_: 'Installed: 1.1+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1' is the one we have
<asac> john-mcaleely: ack. i think landing team meeting is where he usually shows up?
<asac> or was that?
 * asac forgot the time
<john-mcaleely> asac, I don't recall if he was in this one today (it just happened)
<asac> interesting :P
<psivaa> ogra_: and that's the latest version i suppose
<ogra_> psivaa, well, there is a newer one ... but that only adds krillin to the list of known arches
<brendand> sil2100, john-mcaleely - davmor2 doesn't seem to be around today
<sil2100> brendand: maybe you could in davmor2's stead? ^
 * sil2100 tires another reboot
<dbarth> brendand: wave if you need me btw
<psivaa> ogra_: yes. this issue probably needs a fix in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-config#L155
<brendand> john-mcaleely, this is a device tarball update that hasn't been pushed yet?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, yes
<john-mcaleely> brendand, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140904-741ef02.tar.xz
<popey> ogra_: you're on image 17 ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed on krillin right?
<ogra_> popey, yup
<popey> hmm, dont understand why mine is unusable
<ogra_> popey, i did OTA
<popey> same here
<popey> this morning
<brendand> john-mcaleely, okay you can send me instructions on how to install that
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ubuntu-device-flash --channel=<what you want to test against> --device-tarball=<that file downloaded>
<john-mcaleely> brendand, plus whatever other options you wish (--wipe, etc)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, ah thanks
<john-mcaleely> brendand, yw
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I'll wait for a thumbs up from you then, before pushing
<john-mcaleely> brendand, and I'll check with sil2100 that a push at that moment suits the infrastructure
<ogra_> psivaa, hmm, what is -s in your pahblet-config command ?
<ogra_> psivaa, is that supposed to be the password or a serial number ?
<ogra_> gar !
<ogra_> psivaa, i guess that option needs to be renamed
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i'm going to be a moment testing a silo - unless it's really urgent?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, not urgent
<brendand> john-mcaleely, it will definitely be done today
<brendand> sil2100, davmor2  won't be around today for sure it seems
<psivaa> ogra_:  -s is the serial number option
<ogra_> psivaa, and the --sudopassword option :P
<ogra_> damn did i mess up there
<john-mcaleely> brendand, thanks
<brendand> dbarth, i see some fake accounts in the online-accounts ui - did i install some wrong package?
<ogra_> psivaa, could you try this one ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258097/
<brendand> dbarth, i just installed everything in the ppa
<sil2100> brendand: ok...
<psivaa> ogra_: sure, just a sec
<ogra_> hmm, needs probably an additional check too
<dbarth>  brendand: fake accounts?
<brendand> dbarth, FakeOauth, TestLogin
<dbarth> brendand: you have that account-tester app installed?
<dbarth> hang on, asking mardy
<brendand> dbarth, i didn't specifically install anything suspicious
<psivaa> ogra_: that worked though
<ogra_> psivaa, cool !
<brendand> dbarth, only what's in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001/+packages
<psivaa> with '-r password' appended.
<ogra_> psivaa, i'll work that out a bit more and land it today (there need to be more checks for "no password at all"
<psivaa> ogra_: i'll make a comment to plars's MP to that effect
<brendand> dbarth, thought it might have been the autopilot package but i removed that
<ogra_> thanks, not sure how that passed his tests
<ogra_> (i didnt test with serial option ... i wasnt even aware of it)
<psivaa> ogra_: that's only because of several devices connected to the host
<dbarth> mardy: what could explain that brendand has FakeOauth, TestLogin visible in USS>OA ?
<ogra_> psivaa, sure, but i thought paul tested in the real environment :)
<mardy> dbarth: that he has the uoa-integration-tests package installed
<dbarth> mardy: ok, so that's not a problem; sure
<dbarth> brendand: ^^
<dbarth> brendand: this should not affect the test, but let us know if you see something else strange
<psivaa> ogra_: it could be that paul tested it locally where -s option would not have been needed.
<ogra_> psivaa, yeah, like me :)
<psivaa> :)
<silDroid> Hey
<silDroid> Now my laptop became completely unbootable
<Mirv> :(
<asac> silDroid: did we manage to help out john-mcaleely with getting QA attention to his device delivery?
<asac> sorry, me is bad at reading backlog
<silDroid> asac from what I saw before my problems then yes, I think brendand said he'll help
<john-mcaleely> asac, silDroid I understand brendand has it next in his queue
<asac> nice
<asac> thanks
 * asac is happyt and will not ask again unless he hears something
<asac> silDroid: is your laptop physically broken?
<asac> or just busted on software side?
<silDroid> I suppose its something software related, trying to fix it now
<ogra_> psivaa, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-config-fix-serial-vs-password/+merge/233486
<psivaa> ogra_: i dont know how, but 'phablet-config  -s 01ade38b552014d4  writable-image -s password' works with the old phablet-config (with sudopassword)
<sil2100> grrr
<ogra_> psivaa, heh well, i renamed it anyway now
<ogra_> we shouldnt have -s for two options
<psivaa> ogra_: ack. and will review the MP. thanks for that
<ogra_> thanks for reviewing :)
<ogra_> i'll land it asap
<sil2100> Damn, it's 12 already and I didn't manage to do much today yet because of those unity issues
 * sil2100 actually had to switch to MATE for the time being
<sil2100> I'll debug it during the weekend
<asac> sil2100: are you running utopic?
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa: yeah, so pull-lp-source right now has ubuntu hard-coded, but I see it's possible to add this support
<sil2100> I'll try that today
<ogra_> sil2100, i think sergiusens had an MP for that but was scared to break other behavior with it
<ogra_> sil2100, we could probably go with the change in the lab only for now though
<Mirv> sil2100: suddenly assigning new silos in the spreadsheet doesn't work, complains about argument range?
<sil2100> Mirv: let me take a look
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know the MP for that?
<sil2100> ogra_: I could do a quick review for that as I have some LPAPI rtm experience
<ogra_> sil2100, sadly i closed the tab and cant find it anymore
<ogra_> we need to wait for sergio i fear
<sil2100> Mirv: is that still the case? I just checked the ranges and those seem to be fine
<sil2100> Mirv: let me try assigning something
<psivaa> ogra_: i am hoping that i'm not doing anything silly here. but phablet-config writable-image works with ^ the MP, but i see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8258611/ in phablet-click-test-setup. But i guess that's not related to this MP
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I see the error, let me dig in
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, still broken for me
<ogra_> psivaa, yeah, that looks more like a network error ... are you sure the network is confiigured ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I see the new adbd policy has landed
<psivaa> ogra_: network is working. i can run apt-get update
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah fixing final issues
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll do some debugging now, so don't worry about strange stuff
<Mirv> ok
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Cool. Will there be a way to flash and set up the device for testing without interaction?
<ogra_> bzoltan, ubuntu-device-flash --developer-mode --password=0000
 * bzoltan hugs ogra_
<ogra_> (and the channle and other options you usually use)
<ogra_> :)
<nik90_> ogra_: what password is this? The phablet user password or the password you enter when you unlock the phone?
<ogra_> nik90_, there is no difference ;)
<nik90_> ogra_: oh :P
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, it seems that one range got deleted somehow :|
<Mirv> sil2100: where was that? I'd like to know where to look if something similar happens..
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, still gives the same error though
<sil2100> Mirv: no worries, fixing now
<om26er> sil2100, so which day is it ? rtm or utopic ?
<Mirv> sil2100: I worry, if it breaks similarly on Monday :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, done! ;)
<sil2100> om26er: hmmm, I would guess rtm! But davmor2 would know better
<sil2100> Mirv: soooo
<sil2100> Mirv: if something like that happens, just open up 'Named and protected ranges' in the Data menu
<ogra_> GRRRR
<ogra_> phablet-config:162:80: E501 line too long (81 > 79 characters)
<ogra_> pep8 and i will never become friends !
<sil2100> Mirv: and check if all ranges that make sense are defined
<Mirv> sil2100: ok! which one was wrong this time?
<sil2100> Mirv: in the scripts you can see the ranges used, just remember the convention is: if a range is named FooBar, then in the code it will be used as FooBarRange or FooBarRangeName
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> Mirv: this time something/someone ate SiloAssignment
 * sil2100 goes off for lunch
<Mirv> ok then
<om26er> sil2100, he is sick today
<bzoltan> ogra_: Do you know if the phablet-config writable-image -ppa expected to be functional_
<Mirv> the spreadsheet is really full of things eating fields, it's no joke... like those request id:s disappearing from time to time
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.358_all.click to the store?
<Mirv> popey: done
<popey> thanks Mirv !
<ogra_> bzoltan, there is a bug but with the proper password it should just work, yes
<ogra_> bzoltan, phablet-config writable-image -s <password> -ppa <ppa url>
<ogra_> bzoltan, note that with the next upload -s will change to -r since it clashes with the --serial option
<bzoltan> ogra_: right, so I need the passwd .. of course, stupid me
<ogra_> bzoltan, the fix for the bug i mentioned above will also give you proper error mesages telling you about this :)
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-config-fix-serial-vs-password/+merge/233486
<bzoltan> ogra_:  and the following upload the -r will change to -q .. and so on :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> mandel, could i get top approval for https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-config-fix-serial-vs-password/+merge/233486 ? psivaa already tested it, i just need the final signoff
<lool> trainguards, how do I get an updated ubuntu-system-settings pushed to rtm silo 4?
<lool> (with the fix from ken that landed overnight)
<asac> lool: land it in utopic first and then you can ask trainguards to update your silo with an archive copy from it
<lool> it's in utopic
<lool> asac: May I do the archive copy myself?
<lool> with copy-package
<asac> i dont know
<asac> the implications
<asac> i would suggest you give Mirv sil2100 robru rsalveti a minute to respond :)
<lool> asac: well I need to land the silo manually anyway (due to meta)
<asac> yes, still i dont know anything about it :P ... so i cannot say. ogra_ might also know
<lool> asac: I'm going to copy ubuntu-location-provider-here right now though as it probably needs NEW-ing there too
<ogra_> you should just upload meta directly when the silo is landing
 * asac doesnt know
<Mirv> lool: the here silo? I can do source copy-package from utopic archives for example
<lool> ogra_: well, copy-package it you mean
<lool> Mirv: I'm happy to do it
<ogra_> lool, or that ... i just dput it directly into rtm :)
<lool> Mirv: would like an updated ubuntu-system-settings there; just not sure whether I can go straight ahead
<Mirv> lool: so I don't know how HERE was landed, apparently manually, but if you like to land it via silo for rtm I can do src copies to the PPA where it can be tested
<lool> ogra_: you dput the exact same .dsc though, right?
<ogra_> an extra rebuild wont hurt :(
<ogra_> :)
<lool> Mirv: we have to land it manually in any case
<ogra_> lool, i mangle the target series to 14.09, beyond the it is the same
<lool> ogra_: the bianry rebuild is ok, but we dont want two sources with the same number in the two archives
<ogra_> *beyond that
<Mirv> lool: right. but if you want to test in the ppa, should I copy the 0.3+14.10.20140904.2-0ubuntu1  u-s-s to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004/+packages ?
<lool> ogra_: that seems wrong TBH
<lool> ogra_: unless you use a different version number
<ogra_> lool, nothing else happens if you copy the source
<lool> it's like ubuntu and debian
<lool> if we change the .dsc, we change the version; if we copy the pristine .dsc we keep it
<asac> lool: can you answer Mirv question? you can still discuss other stuff after
 * asac stops wathching channel
<lool> Mirv: Yes; happy to do it or you can do it  :-)
<asac> cool
<Mirv> lool: copied, building. I thought you wouldn't be in the group that can directly upload to ci train PPA:s, but in case you are there feel free to fix the PPA:s yourself from now on too :)
 * Mirv -> hangout, will look at the channel
<lool> ./copy-package --from=ubuntu --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed ubuntu-location-provider-here
<lool> 1 package successfully copied.
<ogra_> sil2100, would you mind an image build (for ubunt) that unscrews some things wrt developer mode ...
<lool> so no NEWing, odd
<lool> building https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-location-provider-here/0.1+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> lool: it is of course not necessary to change the .dsc in order to reupload it somewhere else :)
<cjwatson> but if you're doing that, you might as well just copy
<cjwatson> ogra_: (for future ref, you only need to mangle the Distribution field in .changes, if you have some reason to do it that way)
<lool> Mirv: thanks
<lool> Mirv: I am in the group since last week  :-
<lool> :-)
<Mirv> good :) the more the merrier, especially with sil away next Mon-Wed
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, thanks ...
<Mirv> there is a gap between me and robert
 * ogra_ start an utopic image build
<ogra_> *starts
<ogra_> (started now)
<lool> cjwatson: I'm arguing the other way around
<lool> cjwatson: I was telling ogra we should not change the source (even just rebuild it) if we're reuploading the same thing to ubuntu-rtm
<lool> but I suspect launchpad wouldn't accept it anyway, would it
<lool> cjwatson: how come NEW was bypassed? is it disabled on ubuntu-rtm or is it bypassed because it was NEW-ed in utopic already?
<ogra_> that was my assumption
<mandel> ogra_, done
 * ogra_ hugs mandel 
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 224 building (started: 20140905 12:15) ===
<cjwatson> lool: change the source> we're agreeing
<cjwatson> mangling Distribution in .changes isn't a source change, it's just a change in upload instructions, equivalent to a copy
<ogra_> Mirv, if you have a moment ... line 60 ...
<cjwatson> lool: ubuntu-rtm shares overrides with ubuntu
<Mirv> ogra_: landing-008
<ogra_> merci !
<Mirv> ogra_: as a counter-service you could check/ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.3.1+14.10.20140904-0ubuntu1.diff (upstart done by pitti so that's not needed, the other one is https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/lp.1328677-fixv2/+merge/232336)
<Mirv> sil2100: sorry to disturb again but now we seem to have citrain problems in watch_only builds, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-1-build/39/console + https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/20/console
<ogra_> Mirv, the second one doesnt have any packaging changes (and is top approved anyway already) ... ACK ...
<Mirv> ogra_: yeah, I'm not sure if the line is drawn at "debian/* == packaging" or not, but there was that line added to debian/unity.migrations
<ogra_> heh
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi, could I get silo 009 reconfigured? thanks!
<mvo_> trainguards: what is the procedure to get packagekit 0.8.17-4ubuntu2 from ubuntu/utopic into ubuntu-rtm?
<mvo_> should this be a landing or is it copied by a trainguard (or some other way)?
<ogra_> mvo_, needs to go through a silo
<mvo_> thanks ogra_
<cjwatson> mvo_: given the need for manual QA testing, it's probably most economical to do it together with the click changes (and maybe qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu too, if that doesn't have other unrelated things to land at the same time)
<cjwatson> oh, but packagekit has to go before qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, I see
<cjwatson> bzoltan: hi, would it be possible to get a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lp1360582/+merge/232645, so that we can land the stack that re-enables signature enforcement on click packages?
 * Mirv still in meeting
<lool> fginther: hey, I have manually merged ubuntu upload to ubuntu-location-provider-here, now the upstream merger seem to fail to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-location-provider-here/drop-whoopsie-dep/+merge/233491 (or maybe it's just slow?); would you be able to kick it?
<Mirv> pete-woods: reconfig 009 done
<lool> or should I merge by hand this time?
<mvo_> cjwatson: I guess we could land it all in one go maybe? I can do the QA
<cjwatson> mvo_: right, that's what I was thinking
<cjwatson> mvo_: I believe landings on RTM currently require both testing by the developer and a slot from QA
<ogra_> yep, they do
<mvo_> cjwatson: aha, thats good to know
<cjwatson> mvo_: so particularly for the latter it'd be best to batch things a bit if we can
<cjwatson> we'll need a pair of silos that's ubuntu: (qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, click); ubuntu-rtm: (packagekit, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, click)
<mvo_> cjwatson: I will wait for bzoltan or zbenjamin for the review of the plugin and if thats good land it all in one go together with the click branches we have, sounds good?
<cjwatson> mvo_: yep
<sil2100> ogra_: +1 on the image build
<ogra_> sil2100, lol, little late, its nearly done :)
<sil2100> Mirv: looking ;)
<mvo_> cjwatson: thanks! I alsmost forgot that we need to land it in ubuntu as well. but that silo will not need a qa slot, correct?
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, I just fixed that recently, let me check if it didn't get reverted
<cjwatson> mvo_: I don't think so, would defer to LT folks
 * mvo_ nods
<cjwatson> mvo_: we can probably copy the click source from the ubuntu silo to the ubuntu-rtm silo once it's available in the former; there's nothing unsuitable for RTM there
<cjwatson> it's just signatures, "click info PATH" for the error tracker, and test cleanups
<Mirv> sil2100: well last night at least robert continued on the crusade for PEP8
<sil2100> Mirv: it doesn't seem related, might be something leftover in the silo, let me fix that :)
<sil2100> I think I know what's up
<sil2100> Mirv: if I'm able to land the better sync today then it won't be a problem anymore
<boiko> trainguards can I get a reconfigure on silo 3?
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 49?
<sil2100> boiko: sure :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<jhodapp> thanks
<mvo_> cjwatson: agreed
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, so it seems Mirv already checked that and saw that media-hub is already prepared in silo 004 by tvoss
<jhodapp> sil2100, let me check with tvoss
<sil2100> jhodapp: did you check with him if it's fine to have it in 2 silos at once?
<sil2100> Maybe his landing will take longer or is ready to land already
<jhodapp> sil2100, hmm, he's not online
<sil2100> boiko: reconfigure done
<jhodapp> sil2100, given that I have to review it and he never mentioned it to me, I think we should just land mine since it's a simple bug fix
<jhodapp> sil2100, and he's also aware of my change
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: testing if this bug will happen again
<sil2100> Mirv: if it will, I'll have to hot-fix it temporarily before I get the new bits in
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫"
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, it seems to work now, so it was probably as I mentioned - leftovers from the bug you pointed out earlier in the week :)
<lool> trainguards, I'd like to mark silo 4 rtm as tested (spreadsheet row 25); how do I do that?
<lool> and then I'd like to land it  :-)
<lool> I need to document the known issues on krillin though
<lool> and nexus 4
<lool> but since the issues are in the new feature, and not part of that landing, asac and I agreed it's best to proceed
 * asac still wonders how an awesome possum feels
<sil2100> asac: probably pretty awesomely anyway
<sil2100> lool: hey!
<sil2100> lool: so, you have edit rights to the spreadsheet right?
<brendand> lool, seems it's already marked
<brendand> lool, but packages are building
<jhodapp> sil2100, does that sound good?
<asac> right. its not a regression, even though parts of the new feature landing doesn't work perfectly
<asac> lool: so what happens is that you flip the switch, then a qa person will ping you before they do the sign off
<lool> I've added Yes (#23) for the Testing pass column
<asac> and you can coordinate and look at the test plan etc.
<asac> right
<lool> ok
<asac> lool: if you did right you should see "QA sign off needed" soon
<lool> asac: I believe this is up for QA review now
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<asac> lool: if they dont ping you they are not on it. you can use jfunk, thomi and jibel and PoC to request where you are\
<asac> in the backlog
<asac> https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<lool> asac: note that the citrain is a bit confused by some package copy failing
<asac> seems there is no backlog, so someone should be ther equickly :)
<lool> sil2100: hey!
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, sounds fine :) btw. you want to automatically have an rtm silo for that?
<lool> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> lool: sorry, had a bit of a lag here
<lool> brendand: it's wrong, they are built already
<asac> sil2100: can you help confused lool? I think hye never participated in training, so be gentle
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes please
<asac> lool: how can you be done with testing if it is still building
<asac> thats not right
<asac> you have to test what is done
<lool> asac: it's not really building
<asac> ok guess you will sort it with sil2100 and brendand
<brendand> sil2100, jenkins failed for building that
<brendand> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/20/console
<brendand> lool, if it's ok with sil2100 i can manually put it in our queue
<sil2100> brendand: no no, it's a CI Train bug, I'm fixing the backend now since it had some leftovers, will re-run in a minute
<sil2100> brendand: but the packages are build
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: wait, the cleanup job didn't run ;p
<lool> brendand, sil2100: FYI, we had to manully copy-package ubuntu-system-setting this morning as it didn't happen overnight
<sil2100> Let me re-run the cleaner
<lool> either CI train was confused before, or it was stuck and generated this error when we ran copy-package
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, now 004 is good as well ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: funnily, rtm 001 now succeededd but rtm 004 still failed in the same way https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/21/console
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<brendand> sil2100, can you override the status so it shows as Needs QA signoff? that will avoid confusion
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, as I mentioned, the cleaner job didn't run, so now it's ok
<sil2100> brendand: it will be switched to the right status in a moment
<Mirv> yes, it seems, thanks :)
<sil2100> Mirv, lool, brendand: all is cool it seems :)
<bzoltan> mvo_: I do not think we need packagekit-tools dependency for the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, the qtc_device_applaunch is only executed on the phone. Also the version you need does not exist on LTS.
<lool> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> brendand: you can anyway take silo 004 and start testing now :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: aha, thank you, let me fix that
<mvo_> bzoltan: do you have a testplan that I can link to in the landing? I'm preparing it now
<bzoltan> mvo_:  a massive one https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1D7J8TgxqDBpuilE8z1EGtUF4OK_kGQm39DodzVbbOKY/edit but check out the tests/autopilot content. Most of the automatic tests are functional, but polluting a bit your machine.
<plars> ogra_: so psivaa and I testing with your current branch and mine, and hitting this: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/plars-smoke-daily-test/32/console - it looks like the same as we hit before when the release was set to 14.09
<plars> ogra_: but I don't think that came back in, did it?
<plars> sergiusens: ^ (phablet-click-test-setup error)
<plars> ogra_: sergiusens: ah wait, no that's different!
<plars> archtag: dpkg: warning: failed to open configuration file '/root/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied
<plars> armhf
<sergiusens> Mirv: what happened to my nuntium rtm bugfix silo?
<ogra_> plars, wrap another "sudo -u phablet -i" around it
<ogra_> that might help
<plars> ogra_: around what? phablet-click-test-setup runs on the host
<ogra_> plars, oh
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ we don't dpkg install anything there though
<cjwatson> josepht: hi, I just noticed that tarmac has started auto-merging top-approved MPs onto lp:click/devel; this is fine although a surprise (neither mvo nor I knew about it), but I'd like to know where it's controlled from, and we also need to check that it's not going to auto-merge things onto lp:click since that's gated by CI Train.  Can you check those things for me?
<plars> sergiusens: I know, but I'm trying to sort out what could be trying to read from /root/.dpkg.cfg, so far nothing jumps out at me
<ogra_> sergiusens, then i dont get why it even looks for that file
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8259842/
<plars> is it just a package that's not there now?
<ogra_> plars, thats definitely pull-lp-source
<ogra_> (the bug that is)
<plars> ogra_: sergiusens: yeah, it needs to be doing ubuntu-rtm, not ubuntu
<ogra_> plars, and i know sergiusens had a fix for that but didnt land it because he was not sure how it would affect others
<ogra_> adding a --distro option iirc
<plars> ogra_: well, I think the previous fix was based on the lsb_release stuff which got pulled though right?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well I asked someone on ubuntu-devel; it was either ignored or marked ugly...
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, plars could use it locally for the time being
<sergiusens> ogra_: it needs the phablet-click-test-run MP I had too though
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv who marked QA sign off for silo 16?
<sergiusens> it wasn't marked last night
<sergiusens> if explaining what the bug fix is triggers this, my explanations are going start being 2 words
<sil2100> sergiusens: not sure who assigned this silo and marked it as requiring QA sign-off
<sil2100> Let me check what's in it
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 224 DONE (finished: 20140905 13:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/224.changes ===
<sergiusens> sil2100: thing is, it wasn't marked like that last night
<sil2100> sergiusens: hm, maybe someone from QA? Or maybe Mirv did that 'automatically' when he was syncing the bits inside
<sil2100> Anyway, description says that there's just a bugfix, so it should go without
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah, looks fine
<josepht> cjwatson: checking
<sergiusens> great
 * sergiusens goes back to helping ogra with adb issues
 * ogra_ hugs sergiusens 
<ogra_> sergiusens, so i'm mainly struggling with the emulator
<sergiusens> ogra_: needed to get that out of the way
<sergiusens> ogra_: I saw, --password and --developer-mode
<sergiusens> ogra_: I prefer just setting a default password and saying hey, this is your password
<sergiusens> ogra_: but I guess that impacts the sdk as well
<sergiusens> ogra_: well any of the two changes impacts the sdk
<sergiusens> bzoltan: what do you prefer?
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> sergiusens: published o/
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks for noticing
<sergiusens> sil2100: did the spreadsheet break though?
<sergiusens> sil2100: I'm looking at the ppa now and it's not what was there last night
<sergiusens> sil2100: it is nuntium, but uploaded by Mirv 2 hours ago
<sil2100> sergiusens: I think Mirv did a src-copy from ubuntu because of some problems
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: so do either of you know of some workaround we can do for the phablet-click-test-setup problem?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi. are you guys able to retry the failed i386 build in silo 009 for me? (I'm pretty sure it's just valgrind being weird, as it sometimes is)
<sergiusens> plars: grab my pull-lp-source proposal and manually merge my phablet-click-test-setup
<sil2100> pete-woods: sure thing, doing that
<pete-woods> thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: retried ;)
<sil2100> yw
<pete-woods> :)
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ long term, I'd ask cjwatson if we ca grow the --distro option to pull-lp-source to grab rtm
<plars> sergiusens: is that https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/rtm/+merge/232647
<sergiusens> plars: yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah ... or worst case have an rtm fork we can use
<ogra_> (so that it isnt the same command name and we dont affect others)
<plars> sergiusens: ok, so I'll have to make our scripts know whether they are testing utopic, or rtm somehow, but we don't have the lsb_release info now
<plars> I guess I'll have to base it on the channel name unless you have some other good way?
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ yeah, we are going to have a hard time working on the generics
<ogra_> for a hack that sounds fine
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ channel name is the only thing we can look at; but not sure how stable that's going to be
<plars> ok, I have a meeting, let me go work on this in the background
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I have no objection but I don't maintain pull-lp-source; ask the ubuntu-dev-tools maintainers
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, btw, i added an init.rc hack to lxc-android-config for now to remove the hardcoded enabling of adb (which funnily breaks mtp when adbd isnt started) ... we need to not forget to drop that if we clean up init.rc
<sergiusens> cjwatson: that goes into debian first though, right?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: don't know, but even if it did I don't see the problem :)
<sergiusens> great
<dbarth> silo 1 done; cool
<jibel> brendand, thostr_ testing silo 3, I ran the test plan and did some exploratory tests. Looks good so far. I'll test without SIMs for completeness.
<thostr_> jibel: thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: I had already proposed that
<ogra_> sergiusens, the hack or the init.rc cleanup ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/326/
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, two days ago
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, it is good this didnt land yet ... it would affect both distros ... so rtm wuld break
<ogra_> with the lxc-a-c hack i can keep it in ubuntu til we are 100% ready for it
<sergiusens> ogra_: not really, this isn't krilling but the aosp ones
<sergiusens> ;-)
<sergiusens> -g
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, but we have utopic and rtm for both
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I just want to check, for yesterday's ubuntu-system-settings landing, all we need to do now is the ubuntu-rtm silo and landing, right?
<josepht> cjwatson: this is the job that does autolanding for lp:click/devel http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/click-devel-autolanding/  Afaict there is no autolanding job for lp:click
<kenvandine> cyphermox, we need to land a sync for rtm, yes
<cyphermox> alright; I'll request the silo now
<kenvandine> cyphermox, it's in silo 15
<kenvandine> rtm that is
<cyphermox> it is?
<kenvandine> i rebuilt that last night
<kenvandine> yeah...
<cjwatson> josepht: thanks.  can you find out why that job came into existence?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ah
<cyphermox> I see, I got confused by the description
<kenvandine> including unity8 which was also held up from the QA verifcation failure
<kenvandine> cyphermox, yeah :)
<cjwatson> josepht: (I think it's OK for it to exist - I'm just confused why it only started happening recently, since I did the cupstream2distro-config work for click ages ago)
<josepht> cjwatson: I'm trying to find out now
<jibel> thostr_, which tests must be run for silo 4?
<jhodapp> sil2100, did I get assigned a silo for my media-hub landing?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, any news?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, mostly ok. one more minor thing i just want to check
<sil2100> jhodapp: done now! btw. you want an RTM silo for this as well?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, eta 15 mins?
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes that'd be great
<jhodapp> thanks
<john-mcaleely> brendand, sounds good!
<brendand> john-mcaleely, assuming nothing crops up
<thostr_> jibel: there is no test plan for this, and I'm not even sure how/what parts should go into the image
<thostr_> lool: ^^^
<lool> thostr_: I was planning to write one now
<lool> but happy to guide QA through testing in the mean time
<lool> jibel: coucou
<sil2100> brendand: \o/ thanks for that
<jibel> lool, Salut
<lool> jibel: mainly, there are a bunch of bugs along the way that might hit you during testing
<lool> jibel: want to hangout? might be easier
<lool> jibel: or hop on #here, and I'll dump you the details
<brendand> john-mcaleely, umm. i just lost my whole modem
<brendand> john-mcaleely, going to have to check that one
<brendand> john-mcaleely, that's not something i've ever seen before, so it's a bit worrying
<brendand> ofono is gone
<brendand> how did that happen
<brendand> yes it's crashed
<brendand> hmm i do have a lot of crashes in /var/crash
<brendand> powerd, indicator-network, urfkill, ofonod
<robotfuel> brendand: are you uploading the crashes to errors.ubuntu.com?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, hmm
<brendand> robotfuel, what's the most straightforward way?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i'll upload these crashes and then reinstall without the tarball
<john-mcaleely> brendand, sounds good. FWIW, I doubt those are regressions
<john-mcaleely> ofono's been stable for a while, because the dev involved has been away :-)
<john-mcaleely> (for krillin specifics)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, probably the majority of them aren't but i've never seen ofono crash before
<brendand> robotfuel, hurry up so i can reinstall :)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ok
<robotfuel> brendand: /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all after you wait for apport
<robotfuel> brendand: you can check the /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log for the crash id's to follow up
<robotfuel> brendand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8260220/ is what I use to upload crash reports
<josepht> cjwatson: have you guys been top-approving MPs prior to Aug. 26th?
<tedg> traingaurds, can haz silos? lines 68, 70. Thanks!
<brendand> robotfuel, i got the list of OOPS id's anyway
<robotfuel> brendand: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/$OOPS_ID will let you open a bug if there isn't one already open.
<brendand> robotfuel, would whoopsie eventually upload these automatically if i didn't do it?
<brendand> robotfuel, like if people had such an ofono crash before, would it be on there?
<robotfuel> brendand: yes
<brendand> john-mcaleely, that's worth considering
<cjwatson> josepht: yes; thinking about it though, I suppose one possibility is that we always top-approved and then immediately merged by hand before tarmac got round to it
<josepht> cjwatson: that's likely what happened.  Let us know if you want the autolanding disabled on lp:click/devel
<cjwatson> josepht: no, it's fine, just wanted to track down the cause :)  thanks
<cjwatson> I like to understand how my tools work
<josepht> cjwatson: indeed :)
<bfiller> sil2100: any silo's available? need one for line 66
<sil2100> bfiller: let me take a look :)
<tedg> sil2100, I'd like a couple as well.
<tedg> :-)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, sorry for stretching past the specified time. i am a bit concerned by a few things though
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ok
<john-mcaleely> brendand, that are regressions, or that we need to find/file bugs for?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, there have never been any ofono crashes reported on errors.ubuntu.com, despite the number of people we have using the device daily
<sil2100> bfiller: assigned :)
<sil2100> tedg: give us a few moments and we'll see if we can get something for you as well
<brendand> john-mcaleely, we can talk about what i've seen in the landing meeting then you can decide whether you want this tarball in the next image
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ack
<tedg> sil2100, Great, thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<tedg> ogra_, how are changes to the seeds handled today? Do we need to land via CI train or is it still by hand?
<ogra_> tedg, usually by hand
<tedg> Hoping to get indicator-display in distro, then we need it actually on the device.
<ogra_> metapackage generation ans silos dont go so well together
<tedg> ogra_, Cool, hopefully an MR later today.
<plars> ogra_: sergiusens: ok, next problem... I'm experimenting with your branch + merged trunk to pull in ogra's latest changes. But because we no longer have the lsb_release series set to 14.09, it's trying to use utopic as the series. So we need to change the series not just the distribution
<ogra_> plars, in pull-pl-source ?
<plars> we could, of course, also add a --series option, but this is quickly piling up workarounds
<ogra_> *lp
<sergiusens> plars: right; let me patch that in both
<sergiusens> plars: well, there's isn't really any thing we can do here
<sergiusens> except explicitly call it out
<plars> sergiusens: so you will have it just fix the series if --distribution is set to rtm? or are you adding a --series option?
<plars> yeah
<sergiusens> plars: I prefer series; once we get into this again, those two will be different again
<plars> indeed
<sergiusens> plars: did you find my pull-lp-source paste? I can't find that :-P
<plars> sergiusens: no, I just found the mp
 * ogra_ was searching desparately for it too alerady :/
<plars> sergiusens: what paste was this?
<plars> sergiusens: a modification you were making to it?
<plars> sergiusens: going back through my history, none of the pastebins I opened from that time seem to be about pull-lp-source
<plars> sorry
<Mirv> sergiusens: sil2100: for some reason there was no nuntium rtm silo anymore (cleaned up? exploded?), and the utopic one was also gone already so I allocated a silo for rtm and did archive sync
<Mirv> but I see it was published so all ok
<Mirv> it's a bit worrying how things just happen and disappear with CI train daily :) one needs to hunt eg. for silo id:s every now and then from logs, ranges get resetted, sometimes even that "lost last hours' changes"
<sergiusens> Mirv: well the spreadsheet needs to go away ASAP
<sil2100> It exploded ;p
<sergiusens> Mirv: there's no way to traceback stuff
<Mirv> sergiusens: CI Airlines \o/
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah, I have plans for that, the switch wouldn't even take that much work
<sergiusens> Mirv: currently it's only needed to mark "test as yes"
<Mirv> sergiusens: it's terrible, I agree, hack upon hack
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 you can get away with most of the issues if you wrap a google forms for us
<Mirv> and the history browsing usually doesn't work. that could be used to check who set what.
<sergiusens> minimizes user input into the sheet
<Mirv> most of the time CI Train serves it purpose very well. the dilemma is that CI Airlines is always around the corner so how much work should be done to perfecting the Train
 * Mirv goes dream about matrix of automatically created dashboards for all proposed landings, green results everywhere..
<sil2100> hah
<sergiusens> Mirv: is it really around the corner? Ursinha what do you have to say about that?
<sergiusens> Mirv: I think it's at least 6 months away
<sergiusens> so fixing something that takes a day perhaps seems better than wasting 2 hours a day resyncing and making sure things are correct
<Mirv> sergiusens: I don't have any information, I have just hopes
<sergiusens> exactly
<sergiusens> we should fix wht we have too
<sergiusens> unless there is a clear plan for replacing
<Mirv> if it's 6 months, then yes Train is useful to make more reliable etc
<Ursinha> Mirv: sergiusens, I'd say it's not going to happen next week so it's always a good thing to improve citrain if there are people that can work on that, like robru is doing
<sergiusens> Ursinha: Mirv yeah, I'd just create a simple django form, minimal database and be done with it
<sergiusens> it can't be harder than a spreadsheet maintenance
<Ursinha> sergiusens: wait, you are talking about creating something else, and not improving the existing citrain?
 * Ursinha reads the backlog
<sergiusens> Ursinha: just want to get rid of the spreadsheet!
<Ursinha> sergiusens: we all do, but at least now that's "under control"
<sergiusens> Ursinha: not really gets out of sync every other day
<Ursinha> (please notice the quote marks)
<sergiusens> lol
<charles> tedg, you're a silo maniac this morning
<Ursinha> :)
<tedg> charles, heh
<tedg> mvo_, Does this need to land in RTM or just Utopic? https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/indicator-messages/13.10.1+14.10.20140814.1-0ubuntu2/+merge/233035
<mvo_> tedg: utopic is fine, its just for the click chroot building
<tedg> mvo_, K
<mvo_> thanks for your speedy review
<sil2100> robru: ping
<tedg> ogra_, Did the dbus address location ever change? I have this MR in queue. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/hud/new-dbus-address/+merge/223028
<ogra_> tedg, nope, on my buglist for "after devmode landed"
<tedg> ogra_, K, are you planning to silo that MR with others then?
<ogra_> tedg, well, it needs to be updated anyway ... the duplicated stuff was fixed etc
<tedg> Oh, okay. Let me do that.
<tedg> Updated
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> tedg, i'll try tro land all that on monday ... dev mode fixing is higher prio atm
<plars> sergiusens: are you just going to update that same mp?
<tedg> ogra_, Sure, just trying to clear out MRs today.
<ogra_> k
<plars> sergiusens: would be nice if we could land that today. I'm happy to cowboy the changes locally for now but I don't want an update to break us later
<ogra_> tedg, why do we start the hud at all currently, is anything using it ?
<ogra_> (any serch functions ?)
<tedg> ogra_, No, not sure that we need to today. I believe that the application API behaves badly (timeout) though, so we'd need to fix that if we didn't want it.
<rsalveti> sil2100: robru: checking https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-011/+packages, seems my src package uploads are all kind of broken
<rsalveti> sil2100: robru: check the version
<sil2100> rsalveti: let me check
<rsalveti> sil2100: I can copy from the archive, which would work for me, but just pointing out a bug in the sync tools
<sil2100> rsalveti: what happened?
<sil2100> rsalveti: could you point out which exact version part is wrong? :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: the version for pulseaudio and qtmultimedia have a lower version than the one already available in the archive
<sil2100> Ah, ok, yeah, hah... non-ubuntu generated packages
<rsalveti> sil2100: check all the ones with 'Newer version available'
<sil2100> That's troublesome to handle
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks for pointing that out, I'll think of a solution after the meeting
<rsalveti> np
<john-mcaleely> krillin device tarball pushed
<ogra_> thanks !
<brendand> john-mcaleely, how do i find the device tarball info on the device?
<ogra_> brendand, system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> brendand, or by tapping the QS version in "about this device" in system-settings
<ogra_> *OS
<plars> sergiusens: was there some replacement for pull-lp-source or did you have a modified version of that also?
<john-mcaleely> /etc/device-build
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ^
<brendand> john-mcaleely, err. during my last test run it might have somehow installed a different tarball version
<john-mcaleely> that's the one that works if you use the --device-tarball override
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ^
<brendand> john-mcaleely, ah i see
<brendand>  :)
<brendand> everything is fine
<ogra_> oh, right, u-d-f doesnt mangle channel.ini in that case
<john-mcaleely> that's probably a bug of some form
<john-mcaleely> brendand, good
<sergiusens> plars: that's what I'm looking for
<Saviq> josepht, hey, do you know if armhf builds were disabled on -ci jobs? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/4247/console used to contain armhf builds, not since Aug 20th apparently http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-utopic-armhf-ci/ ??
<awe_> sil2100, what do I need to do, if anything to get the rtm sync:18 to happen for ofono ( see lines 45/46 )?
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8173047/
<sil2100> awe_: oh! We somehow missed that one out, let me assign
<awe_> thanks!
<sil2100> awe_: once it's assigned just press 'build' on it and it will sync :)
<awe_> ack
<ogra_> sergiusens, looks fine, we dont need the serries there ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well the syntax is pull-lp-source [package] [version|series]; since we request the version, it should be fine
<ogra_> ok
<sergiusens> ogra_: I did test it; this wouldn't really be needed if we stuff to direct source copies ala debian ;-)
<sergiusens> s/stuff/stuck/
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> tell soyuz
<sergiusens> I'm still not sure why the ~rtm tag is being added
<ogra_> to easier tell the versions apart
<cjwatson> ogra_: in what way does soyuz not support direct source copies?
<ogra_> cjwatson, no idea :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: (i.e. I'm calling BS on your "tell soyuz" :-) )
<ogra_> i just needed something to point to :)
<ogra_> its friday after all :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: we don't add ~ubuntu to deb syncs though...
<ogra_> sergiusens, indeed, but we do for modified packages ... i would actually just do the same for rtm
<ogra_> not sure why we have the version mangling for every package now
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly, keyword, "modified"
<ogra_> (i didnt make that rule)
<sergiusens> I bet what's just the %1
<sergiusens> it's not the first time I argue this
 * sergiusens starts occupy citrain
<ogra_> sergiusens, publish your silo8 :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: can I do that myself?
<ogra_> (will you start to camp in front of launchpad now as "occupy citrain" ? )
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think so
<sergiusens> ogra_: I think ppu checks were never added to the train
 * sergiusens tries
<sergiusens> ogra_: "sergiusens is missing the Job/Build permission"
<ogra_> pfft
<sil2100> Yeah, the jenkins instance only knows about core-apps and people from the ci-train-users team (or something similar)
<sil2100> And the train of train drivers
<ogra_> only the trained train drivers though
<plars> sergiusens: don't we need to specify the series there also? also, your help on -D probably needs updating
<sergiusens> plars: no, no need, just version
<plars> sergiusens: but something like this doesn't seem to work, maybe I'm getting it wrong? pull-lp-source -f -D ubuntu-rtm unity8 8.00+14.10.20140903.1~rtm-0ubuntu1
<plars> I still get 404
<ogra_> bug 1366132
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1366132 could not be found
<ogra_> hmm
<Ursinha> ogra_: is that a private bug?
<ogra_> Ursinha, seems like ... someone just mailed ubuntu-phablet about it
<Ursinha> I can't access it either
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> its an automated report ...
<ogra_> or ubuntu-bug report ...
<Ursinha> ogra_: probably apport haven't processed that yet so it might have private information, so it's still private
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i think awe_ treis to access it too :)
<ogra_> *tries
<awe_> I've just been asking about this
<Ursinha> maybe bdmurray has access to that?
<awe_> can anyone besides the owner see it?
<Ursinha> people in the apport-something team, I think
<awe_> I'm trying to respond to the email, but don't know what to say...
<josepht> Saviq: looking
<Ursinha> I used to have access, not anymore it seems
<awe_> other than make the bug public
<Ursinha> awe_: it has to be processed first to remove private information
<Ursinha> awe_: when was the email sent?
<awe_> does that happen automatically?
<Ursinha> awe_: I believe so
<ogra_> w few mins ago
<ogra_> *a few
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<awe_> ogra_, should I see a corresponding entry on errors.ubuntu.com? I don't see a single ofono crash reported
<ogra_> awe_, i dont think any of the info is public initially
<ogra_> it needs to go through the retracer etc
<awe_> so how long is that expected to take, and does the bug then automatically transition to public?
<ogra_> i have no idea
<ogra_> bah, still no progressbar in image update
<Ursinha> awe_: people from bugcontrol team can access the bug, e.g. rsalveti
<ogra_> i'm in the bugsquad too ... but LP doesnt even find it
<Ursinha> ogra_: I just saw rsalveti opening the bug
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> so he has moar powah !
<ogra_> (good to know)
<Ursinha> or maybe that's a coincidence and he's part of another team that can access the private bugs :)
<ogra_> :)
<awe_> I can see it now
<ogra_> ah
<Ursinha> good :)
<Ursinha> all happy
 * ogra_ too
<plars> ogra_: 1366132 - it's no longer private
<ogra_> yep
<plars> bug 1366132
<ubot5> bug 1366132 in ofono (Ubuntu) "SIM card definitively disappeared - ofonod crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366132
<Ursinha> it was just made public, it seems, good
<awe_> I'll respond...
<plars> ogra_: Ursinha: you just need bugcontrol
<ogra_> plars, i thinki am in bugcontrol ... but LP couldnt even find it for 20min or so
<plars> odd
<Ursinha> ogra_: I don't see you in the members list there
<sergiusens> plars: I'm looking
<ogra_> hmm, then i'm not
<plars> sergiusens: thanks!
<ogra_> weird
<Ursinha> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: I thought core-dev would also include bugcontrol
<rsalveti> I know I got bugcontrol and then core-dev, so not sure
<bdmurray> ubuntu-core-dev is a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<bdmurray> before the bug is retraced though nobody is subscribed to the crash other than apport
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1366132/+activity
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366132 in ofono (Ubuntu) "SIM card definitively disappeared - ofonod crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> "added subscriber Crash bug triagers for Ubuntu packages"
<awe_> so what I want to know is whether or not there's anyway to get crashes retraced on older images?  Are we shit-out-of-luck with this crash?
<awe_> the bug was automatically marked Invalid
<awe_> I've changed it to Incomplete, as any ofono crashes need investigation
<bdmurray> awe_: ddebs.ubuntu.com only has debug symbols for the latest version of the package
<jibel> lool, packages in silo 4 introduce a crash in ubuntu-system-settings-wizard. It's a no-go from QA.
<awe_> so we'd need to do this manually by installing the ofono-dbg package and manually running apport-cli?
<jibel> lool, also the diff for system-settings is huge. hard to know what broke.
<bdmurray> awe_: yeah, something like that
<cjwatson> anyone mind if I assign 55 for mvo?  he's ready to test it I believe
<cjwatson> but I know we're a bit low on silos so wanted to check
<jibel> asac, ^ see my comment above about silo 4
<plars> mterry: that unlock script fix never made it in?
<josepht> Saviq: I'm told it get's built here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/
<asac> jibel: sure its a regression?
<asac> jibel: reproducible?
<asac> jibel: is that with the HERE# binaries in place or without?
<asac> or doesant matter?
<jibel> asac, yes it's a regression, reproducible 100% and confirmed by someone else from QA
<jibel> asac, no idea, HERE binaries are installed by default now.
<asac> ic
<asac> jibel: do you have reproduce instructions?
<asac> mterry: ^^
<jibel> asac, install packages from silo 4, enable the wizard and reboot
<asac> jibel: and the wizard crashes away?
<asac> or does it work, just seems to generate a crash?
<jibel> asac, you can follow the wizard but there is a crash at some point. I don't see any user visible impact
<jibel> asac, although tranition after the wizard to unity is slow
<asac> see #phablet
<cjwatson> bzoltan,zbenjamin: if you're still around, can we possibly get a top-approval on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lp1360582/+merge/232645 now that mvo has fixed things up?  it seems otherwise ready to land ...
<brendand-nexus5> kenvandine - did u-s-s get tangled up in silo 4?
<cjwatson> (sorry to nag)
<kenvandine> brendand-nexus5, ?
<brendand-nexus5> kenvandine - the diff looks really big there
<brendand-nexus5> kenvandine - in rtm silo 4
<kenvandine> not sure what silo 4 is
<kenvandine> i'm worried about silo 15 :)
<kenvandine> oh... silo 4 is the HERE stuff
<kenvandine> which includes uss
<awe_> sil2100, when I press "build" for the ofono RTM silo, jenkins asks for parameters to be filled in; does this imply something broken, or should I just enter ofono in PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD and click Build?
<brendand-nexus5> kenvandine - yeah
<kenvandine> brendand-nexus5, it's a big diff because rtm is rather outdated
<kenvandine> which we really need to remedy
<kenvandine> just waiting for QA verification :)
<kenvandine> sil2100 had put it in silo 15 for that
<kenvandine> but that also includes the uss changes in silo 4
<brendand-nexus5> kenvandine - it's going to need a lot of testing
<ogra_> awe_, if it is an MP you just click build (i usually have to do that twice to get the progressbar in the top left)
<ogra_> awe_, if it is a source package in the silo you wait till it has fully build and click "watch only" before hitting build
<kenvandine> brendand-nexus5, yes... this has been what's been keeping me up at night :/
<mterry> asac, lool: is that the crash when going back from the license webpage?
<brendand-nexus5> kenvandine - so i just wonder if we can land 4 without it. Might not be something you can answer though
<awe_> ogra_, it's a sync silo
<asac> jibel: see mterry's question
<ogra_> awe_, then check the bianries have built in the PPA and after everything is there do a watch only build
<jibel> mterry, no, it just continue, to the end of the wiard
<jibel> +z
<mterry> jibel, that seems bad, ok
<awe_> ogra_, check that the binaries have build in the utopic silo?
<ogra_> awe_, no, in the sync silo ... the sync only copies the sources
<mterry> jibel, looking into it
<brendand-nexus5> jibel i also lost ofono again
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: could you take a look at RTM silo 10? or tell me if it's on your list and just haven't gotten to it yet ;)
<kenvandine> brendand-nexus5, i don't think so... but lool would be best to answer
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng  (long URL is long)
<awe_> ogra_, looks like the sync failed to actually copy anything
<awe_> which is why I get prompted for parameters
<awe_> ;(
<cyphermox> awe_: I can handle the silo and sync for you if you want
<ogra_> awe_, 001 i suppose
<asac> mterry: ok, i have to wait 1h for stgraber to be avail for any potential system-imag surgery
<awe_> thanks cyphermox; indeed
<cyphermox> awe_: syncing ofono to which silo?
<ogra_> looks like 001 is reserved for it already
<awe_> yea, just no source package
<ogra_> awe_, well, someone needs to do the sync ... thats not automated
<awe_> sil2100 told me to press build and it would sync.  When I press build, I get asked a bunch of questions I wasn't expecting...
<cyphermox> right, the sync gets done manually
<cyphermox> let me push the right buttons
<brendand-nexus5> ToyKeeper - useful fyi, the last part can be left out
<tedg> sil2100, robru, I'd love to cycle through some silos, 1 & 14 can be published, and there's a queue of requests.
<tedg> Can publish rtm/2 as well.
<robru> tedg: sorry I'm on the phone, will look shortly
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<ToyKeeper> brendand-nexus5: It looks like some silos didn't get detected earlier (001 and 012).  Did you fix whatever caused that?
<cyphermox> awe_: ofono 1.12.bzr6874+14.10.20140820.is.1.12.bzr6872+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1  <-- that's correct?
<cyphermox> robru: should I look at tedg's silos?
<cyphermox> awe_: doesn't seem to me like your changes made it into utopic...
<cyphermox> silo 18 is only in packages built state
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not published at all yet
<cyphermox> right
<sergiusens> what's with that error?
<sergiusens> lxc silo was in packages built
<ogra_> sergiusens, did you do a watch only build to have it picked up ?
<brendand-nexus5> ToyKeeper - last night?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I thought robru did that; it would of just said "ready" otherwise
<sergiusens> someone must have run that
<ToyKeeper> brendand-nexus5: Yes, the timestamps on my log don't match up at all with the cards.  I'm guessing they were added manually or perhaps the script had to be restarted.
<ogra_> weird
<brendand-nexus5> ToyKeeper - yeah i fixed that, should be 100% now on
<ToyKeeper> brendand-nexus5: Awesome, thanks.  :)
<Saviq> josepht, ah, so it was decided to only build there? good enough
<josepht> Saviq: yes to lessen the strain on resources
<Saviq> josepht, yeah, makes perfect sense
<sergiusens> plars: almost there, and yes; piggybacking on the same MP
<plars> sergiusens: cool
<sergiusens> plars:  ogra_ also got rid of the need of pull-lp-source
<plars> sergiusens: oh, even better!
<ogra_> whee !
<robru> sorry guys was on the phone, i'll fix that one silo
<awe_> cyphermox, that's right the changes haven't landed in utopic yet.  This was discussed during the stand-up
<awe_> cyphermox, RTM is most important to me, and it's where I want to spend most of my testing efforts.  That said, if I find an issue I don't want it to land in either place
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so then we just don't need or want to sync anything to the rtm silo
<robru> tedg: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/9/console
<ogra_> rsalveti, i slowly get the feeling we are stuck in proposed with android-tools ... last time definitely didnt take that long
<ogra_> eth excuses page looks ok though
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<sergiusens> ogra_: probably failed to build for the new arm128 arch :P
<ogra_> you mean aargh128 ?
<sergiusens> lolz
<robru> tedg: you're welcome! also https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-1-build/9/console
<charles> when it rains, it pours
 * ogra_ gets bucket
<robru> tedg: also https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-1-build/18/console
<tedg> Cool
<robru> brb, breakfast
<sergiusens> robru: ogra_ care to check the mp again?
<sergiusens> revno 296
<sergiusens> err not robru, but plars
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ I need to run some errands
<ogra_> sergiusens, k, i'll take a look meanwhile
<plars> sergiusens: trying it now
<asac> mterry: ok, so its not a legal problem anymore; so fix doesnt need to be rushed and we can happily land that on monday
<plars> fginther: ^
<mterry> asac, yay  :)
<asac> mterry: still would be good to know the crash :)
<asac> fix
<asac> hehe
<asac> lool will be happy if he can finally claim this in rtm on monday
<asac> hehe
<plars> mterry: did you happen to see my earlier question? it looks like that unlock script might not be in?
<asac> but at least firedrill is over
<asac> thanks!
<plars> mterry: your second fix for it that is
<plars> I don't see it in the train though, did it get lost or am I just not spotting it?
<mterry> plars, correct, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/new-adbd/+merge/232724 is still not merged
<plars> fginther: ^ ok, so that's why :(
<fginther> plars, mterry, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, ^ didn't we do a release of unity8 branches recently?
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: phablet-click-test-setup works with that, you rock!
<ogra_> plars, yay !
<asac> mterry: just did sudo and with my pin i could get root... ogra told me you get the credits for that part, so wanted to say that it works nicely on devel-proposed!!
<asac> well done
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> asac, yay!
<asac> ok here comes the wizard on devel-proposed
<asac> i will enable location now :)
<jdstrand> I have a no code-change direct upload for isc-dhcp that I just did. I'd like the to be in the ubuntu-rtm branch. what is the procedure for that? (I know I am capable of copying with rebuild, but want to make sure I follow the procedure)
<asac> yeah
<asac> same crash
<sergiusens> plars: awesome
<asac> mterry: end of wizard all goes down :)
<asac> on devel-proposed as well... so should be reproducible
<jdstrand> s/branch/distro/
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ I'll be back soon, if approved I can silo it or just push depending on trainguard availability
<mterry> asac, that's what I'm looking at now
<jdstrand> also, can I have a silo assigned for apparmor (row 17 in the spreadsheet)
<asac> ack
<asac> wanted to confirm that its reproducible there too
<jdstrand> (a utopic silo)
<ogra_> sergiusens, top approved
<asac> hmm. the whole indicator seems to be empy/crashed now
<asac> wonder if thats a fallout from the crash of wizard
<asac> tahts in utopic-proposed
<jdstrand> oh, I just read-- I don't need qa signoff for the isc-dhcp (it is bug fix, not feature)
 * sil2100 is in testing spree now
 * ToyKeeper pictures sil-zilla rampaging a city, smashing (er, testing) everything in his path
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<sil2100> robru: hah! So far the new sync stuff looks pretty ok
<cyphermox> jfunk: all good with mtp and ubuntu-system-settings? both of these are now in your hands re: fixing these crashers.
<tedg> robru, Can I please get a silo for line 61?
<sil2100> robru: and it failed pep8 validation ;) Curse youuu!
<kenvandine> anyone looking at  ubuntu-rtm/landing-015 for QA verification?  it's been a week since syncing to ubuntu-rtm, the delta is getting too big
<robru> sil2100: oh, will you merge soon?
<kenvandine> note: anyone verifying ubuntu-system-settings should note it'll probably have problems on krillin until the policykit bug fix lands
<sil2100> robru: yeah, just fixing those errors slowly
<tedg> robru, So with line 65 the build determines there's no useful diff (which is true, we're catching up to distro) so there's no packages. No publish? Just go to merge clean?
<sil2100> The unit tests would need some more love, but yeah... I want to have this working for next week before I go for holidays
<robru> tedg: yep, nope, citrain can't handle initial releases because it expects to find a debian/ directory in the trunk. so just merge that manually, then come back with a null MP and we can put you on the train
<robru> tedg: for line 61 i mean
<robru> tedg: citrain is a tool for releasing trunks to distro. it is absolutely the wrong tool to merge distro back to trunk (eg if there was a manual upload). citrain can't help you. just get the diff from distro and apply it to your trunk by hand
<robru> sil2100: ok, please land it soon, I just started ripping out the argparsing stuff and I guess that will conflict with you
<robru> sil2100: what files are you touching? merge & clean?
<sil2100> robru: mostly only build and prepare-silo + some of the cu2d/ dir
<robru> oh ok cool
<jfunk> cyphermox: robotfuel will be verifying those fixes, thank you!
<cyphermox> jfunk: alright, thanks
<tedg> K
<rsalveti> robru: hey, is there a way for the dashboard to show the packages that are available in the rtm silos?
<robru> rsalveti: sure isn't! sil was working on that, not sure when he'll finish it
<rsalveti> would make my life much easier we could easily identify conflicts
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> it seems the spreadsheet is kind of busted
<robru> rsalveti: you have to click through to the PPA for now. yeah for whatever reason the sync logic just stopped recording what packages are in silos, and there's nowhere my dashboard can get that info.
<robru> rsalveti: you mean, more busted than usual? what'sup?
<rsalveti> like for ofono, there's no silo allocated for rtm in there, but it's actually allocated in silo 1
<robru> rsalveti: what line?
<rsalveti> robru: 46
<robru> rsalveti: fixed
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti: you're welcome
<sergiusens> robru: can we assign line 61? it is rather urgent as it blocks plars and ci image tests
<tedg> robru, Adjusted line 52 to have some debian in its trunk.
<robru> sergiusens: ok you're in 1
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> sergiusens: tedg sorry guys I'm super overwhelmed today, trying to actually work in addition to handling landings for you guys. please ping me if anything is urgent
<sergiusens> robru: spreadsheet doesn't seem to reflect the state though
<robru> sergiusens: yeah it's slow
<sergiusens> ah, there we go
<sergiusens> robru: no worries, I'm to anxious :-)
<robru> sergiusens: you don't have to wait for it, you can hit build on the dashboard as soon as I tell you the number.
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, I did that :-)
<robru> tedg: you got 11
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<sergiusens> robru: I use the dashboard and try to use spreadsheet no more than I have to
<tedg> Yeah, mostly trying to whittle down a large backlog of MRs we have.
<robru> sergiusens: yeah me too ;-) I'd love to trash that spreadsheet but we're stuck with it for now
<sergiusens> robru: it would be nice to see some roadmap out of it sometime though
<robru> sergiusens: yeah, CI Airline, one day...
<tedg> sergiusens, I think that's CI Airline?
<Ursinha> sergiusens: I think that's more of a question for the CI team
<Ursinha> it's the airline, the airline that I think every person I talk to has a different idea of what that is :)
<robru> sil2100: where you at? if I deploy some preprod will it ruin you?
<tedg> Oh, I think it's well defined. Just complex :-)
<sil2100> robru: I'm waiting for the bot to spout out some pep8 errors, you can use preprod ;)
<Ursinha> tedg: :)
<sergiusens> tedg: I just want the ETA :-)
<robru> sil2100: if you run the tests locally it'll show you the pep8 warnings. Or even just run 'pep8 your_file'
<robru> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/rip-out-argparse/+merge/233585 it's back! with a vengeance! ;-)
<sergiusens> tedg: because citrain if temprary, has to have an EOL scoped out as well
<sil2100> robru: oh!
<sergiusens> or we will always be in a catch 22
<tedg> sergiusens, You've flown with an airline before, you know any time they give you is just a lie :-)
<sergiusens> :-)
<sil2100> That's convinient, that pep8 ;)
<Ursinha> sergiusens: we're fixing that :) I'm on it myself
<sergiusens> Ursinha: yay!
<kenvandine> robru, you pythonist :)
<robru> Ursinha: is my hero ;-)
<sergiusens> Ursinha: I'm just putting it on the spotlight more often to get it out of it's silo ;-)
<sergiusens> pun
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> kenvandine: I had to make some drastic changes in citrain. the code was just getting worse and worse. Now we're gating MPs on successful unit test runs and we have some basic static code analysis to prevent the worst abuses (pep8, pyflakes). I'm working on writing more tests.
<kenvandine> robru, you rock!
<robru> kenvandine: thanks!
<Ursinha> sergiusens: http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true
<sergiusens> Ursinha: http://wompwompwomp.com/
<jdstrand> robru: hey, can I have a silo for apparmor (row 17 of the spreadsheet). just for utopic for the moment
<sergiusens> sil2100: if you use vim and vundle, add 'Bundle 'scrooloose/syntastic''
<sergiusens> takes care of you for you
<Ursinha> sergiusens: vundle is just great, I went crazy when found it
<sergiusens> agreed
<robru> sergiusens: Ursinha: I'm more of a pathogen kinda guy. Keeping it simple. But I wrote a couple lines of vimscript to mimic the auto-downloadingness of vundle ;-)
<sergiusens> Ursinha: makes vim extension/plugin installation actually usable :-P
<sergiusens> robru: well they are kind of the same thing
<robru> sergiusens: Ursinha https://github.com/robru/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc ;-)
<robru> sergiusens: they're kind of the same thing, but if you check the code, pathogen is 1/3 as many LOC as vundle
<robru> to do the same job. I like that about it ;-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: I have a pep8 plugin for sublime and it works pretty well with auto-formatting, didn't try all the features for that yet
<sergiusens> robru: true
<robru> sil2100: haha, I just got bit by my own pep8 trap. It's working! ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> jdstrand: you got 14
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> robru: thanks
<robru> jdstrand: you're welcome
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: argh, so I got rtm working with the patches above, but I still have *this* problem on utopic:
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/14/console building in rtm8
<plars> archtag: dpkg: warning: failed to open configuration file '/root/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied
<sil2100> robru: merging my changes now! :)
<plars> sad thing is, that file doesn't even exist
<sergiusens> plars: that happens when you run what?
<plars> sergiusens: phablet-click-test-setup
<sergiusens> plars: I think I had this problem when I had some missuses of click
<ogra_> plars, wrap another sudo -u phablet -i around the call that causes this
<sergiusens> ogra_: you said that already
<ogra_> adb shell isnt in the right env if you execute stuff remotely
<plars> ogra_: yes, but which call? The tool I'm calling is on the host, so I need to modify phablet-click-test-setup
<ogra_> it drops privs but doesnt cd to the homedir
<robru> sil2100: sweet
<ogra_> oooh
<ogra_> rsalveti, android-tools migrated !
<rsalveti> great, guess we can trigger a new image finally
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i'll kick an image now (if sil2100 doesnt object)
<sil2100> No objections!
<ogra_> what a sill error ...
<ogra_> tsk
<sergiusens> ogra_: dpkg-query would give that error? it's the only relevan one
<ogra_> and hidden by silos !!
<ogra_> sergiusens, could be, i'll look at the code in a minute
<boiko> robru: can I merge & clean utopic silo 3 already or should I wait for the rtm silo for something?
<fginther> sergiusens, our good friend phablet-test-run is doing a "chmod 666 /dev/uinput"
<robru> boiko: yeah you gotta wait for that to sync
<robru> wait for the build to finish
<ogra_> image triggered
<robru> boiko: that's my fault, I should have started that sync when I hit publish, but it got away on me
<sergiusens> fginther: I guess you are impying you want me to remove that, right?
<sergiusens> I thought someone already did though
<ogra_> sergiusens, there is also a dpkg-deb -x
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: ok, I think I found it
<fginther> sergiusens, we don't need that anymore? (I would be happy to remove)
<boiko> robru: that's fine, just asking before I mess it up :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: but that should not cause this, right?
<plars> sergiusens: ogra_: it's the one for dpkg --print-architecture
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> how silly
<sil2100> How me?
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ adb shell "sudo -u phablet -i dpkg --print-architecture"
<ogra_> armhf
<ogra_> that shouldnt cause issues in older installs
<ogra_> sil2100, oi meant my dependency error in android-tools :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: what should I do there?
<plars> sergiusens: want to add that into your mp? or do we need another one for this one-liner?
<sergiusens> plars: I'll add it, but what?
<ogra_> sergiusens, turn it into "sudo -u phablet -i dpkg --print-architecture"
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 228 building (started: 20140905 20:30) ===
<plars>  arch = adb.shell('sudo -iu phablet dpkg --print-architecture').strip()
<mterry> jibel, is there a bug for the crash on wizard exit or the crash when backing out of the HERE license?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> plars, are you sure the other dpkg calls wont also fall over like this ?
 * ogra_ wonders if we should just wrap all of them
<plars> ogra_: worked for me just now, just changing that one
<ogra_> ok, if thats enough then we're fine for now
<fginther> plars, does this only work with the sudoers file we're creating?
<plars> fginther: no, with the old one it would have run as root
<plars> fginther: also, if it is running as phablet, users can sudo to themselves without sudoers setup
<plars> doh, I forgot to get my kids from school!
<plars> brb
<sergiusens> ogra_: taking a bit, updating from the ui is busting my nerves
 * sergiusens runs u-d-f
<sil2100> robru: do we have a merger as well or do I have to merge manually?
<ogra_> sergiusens, we're not at a race :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm on a race to start the weekend :-P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i totally failed at that
<ogra_> 10:30 pm and still hacking
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have a concert to go to today though :-P
<ogra_> oooh
<sil2100> Concerts are sooo last year!
<sergiusens> sil2100: you mean having a life is so last year?
<sergiusens> :-P
<ogra_> hahaha
<sil2100> Working till morning is the thing that's in right now!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Exactly
<sil2100> robru: so, can I just merge my branch directly?
<robru> sil2100: it should autoland once the branch is approved
<sil2100> robru: or do I have to wait for something like an auto-merger
<robru> sil2100: it's already merged ;-)
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> robru: ok, so I tested this pretty much in preprod (uh, but before the pep8 changes...) and it was working pretty well
<robru> sil2100: I think the auto-merger runs the tests again, so it's a bit slow
<sil2100> robru: there are still some issues here and there but it's much better for sure
<sil2100> robru: but just in case - you know what to revert ;)
<sil2100> hmm...
<robru> sil2100: ok, sounds good. I'll try to fix minor problems if I can but not afraid to revert if someting horrible is broken ;-)
<sil2100> robru: one thing I didn't test (but I tried handling this case) is backward compatibility
<robru> sil2100: backward compatibility in what sense?
<sil2100> robru: backward compatibility with already assigned sync:x silos - it *should* work, but I guess it would be anyway best to reassign some
<sil2100> Since I didn't test it on exiting silos
<robru> sil2100: oh ok, worst case just toss and reassign those
<sil2100> robru: yeah, then you'll at least be sure that it works
<robru> sil2100: I just noticed you wrote new tests with your branch. awesome!
<rsalveti> ogra_: it seems developer mode is kind of busted, is that know?
<rsalveti> guess so from the standup
<rsalveti> can't enable because I can set the password
<rsalveti> *can't
<rsalveti> and I already had a valid passphrase
<rsalveti> reflashing with --developer-mode now
<ogra_> rsalveti, you need --password as well
<sil2100> robru: only a few though, as I had a tight deadline ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti, why cant you set the PW ?
<robru> sil2100: it's cool. go enjoy your week off! it's time for me to destroy citrain ;-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: I had that issue just now too
<sergiusens> ogra_: it says password invalid
<rsalveti> ogra_: gives me an error
<ogra_> you mean setting a pin or pw doesnt work via the UI ?
<ogra_> wow
<sergiusens> that's my case
<rsalveti> and funny because I had a valid passphrase, but under developer mode it had 'swipe' as the default option
<ogra_> well, i dont touch any password related code
<sergiusens> rsalveti:  ogra_ might be related to bug 1365095
<ogra_> i only read and compare it
<ubot5> bug 1365095 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365095
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> yeah, it seems a bunch of things are all busted
<ogra_> but --password in u-d-f should definitely work
<rsalveti> flashing just with --developer mode now
<ogra_> that wont get you anywhere
<rsalveti> I'd guess my passprhase or code would validate that after wizard
<rsalveti> ogra_: why?
<ogra_> --developer-mode is useless without --password
<ogra_> adbd wont start
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but even after setting up one in the wizard?
<ogra_> only the gadget will be set up
<ogra_> ah. yeah, that might work indeed
<sergiusens> confirming that u-d-f with --password and --developer-mode works
<rsalveti> right, the mode that only ci should be using is the only one that works
<rsalveti> haha
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's the only one I was in charge of ;-)
<ogra_> well, keeping CI working was the main focus
<ogra_> stuff people run into at home can be fixed later :P
<fginther> ogra_, can you ack this 1 liner when you have a moment? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/phablet-tools/fix-archive-install/+merge/233588
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, rebooted after setting up my passwd in the wizard and still nothing
<sergiusens> ogra_: disable wizard doesn't work
<rsalveti> probably because of bug 1365095
<ubot5> bug 1365095 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365095
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hah, just bailed :-P
<ogra_> argh !
<ogra_> sergiusens, i know ... cgroups issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: the error when setting up my passwd in the developer mode screen: 'Could not set security mode'
<rsalveti> argh, have to reflash this the third time
<ogra_> fginther, argh
<ogra_> fginther, and ack indeed
<fginther> ogra_, thanks, I'll work on landing it
<sergiusens> fginther: I added it to the landing I'm working on
<sergiusens> fginther: no worries
<fginther> sergiusens, oh, very cool thanks
<sergiusens> fginther: the s/./,/
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats the normal password screen, has nothing developer mode specific
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, then passwd in general is just busted
<rsalveti> nice
<ogra_> seems like
<ogra_> which is weird, asac just set one up on 227
<ogra_> re-running the wizard
<rsalveti> using krillin 19
<rsalveti> it seems this mostly happen on krillin
<ogra_> rsalveti, rtm ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: utopic
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> well, krillin will have the "offline" issue til the next image is done
<ogra_> unless you copy the udev rule around manually
<rsalveti> argh indeed
<rsalveti> well, guess I can wait the next image then
<ogra_> (for which you need a password)
<ogra_> (since the terminal ap doesnt start without one anymore)
<ogra_> *app
<rsalveti> friday 18pm, everything currently broken, sounds like a perfect reason to open a beer
<ogra_> *burp*
<ogra_> and cheers :)
<rsalveti> :-)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  I feel more awesome than an awesome possum ♫
<rsalveti> bbl
<cwayne1> rsalveti: oh, was i supposed to wait til 17:00? :P
<ogra_> cwayne1, thats 6h ago anyway :P
<asac> everything broken?
<asac> cheers i guess
<asac> :)(
<asac> my phone still works i think :)
<ogra_> seems setting passwords doent work so well atm
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<asac> my pin is set
<ogra_> mine are too :)
<asac> is touch_stable dashboard broken?
<ogra_> nope
<rsalveti> utopic + krillin != working passwd
<ogra_> it reflects reality
<rsalveti> works fine on mako
<asac> what do you mean
<asac> loads of job from the past are in running state :)
<rsalveti> cwayne1: :-)
<asac> i dobut they are running still
<ogra_> no, thats a longstanding dashboard issue
<ogra_> i mean the results reflect reality ... app unlocking is broken
<asac> well i dont see results :)
<ogra_> thats what most of us worked on the last hours ...
<ogra_> you cant
<asac> ah :)
<ogra_> the tests cant run
<asac> in stable?
<ogra_> in rtm
<asac> oh its the same in utopic ?
<ogra_> the renamed distro causes all sorts of issues with tools
<asac> e.g. 05 build is
<sergiusens> asac: no where; for different reasons
<asac> ?
<sergiusens> asac: on rtm because of the version mangling
<sergiusens> asac: and on utopic because of the adb stuff
<ogra_> asac, no 05 is my fault
<asac> ok touch_stable is tools problem
<asac> still
<asac> thanks
<sergiusens> fwiw, fixes are in a silo
<asac> utopic seems just intermittent and you gys are fixing
<asac> sergiusens: fixes for touch_stable rtm version?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<sergiusens> asac: yes
<asac> nice
<sergiusens> asac: involved more work than usual, as no ubuntu tool is ready for the splt archive
<ogra_> the debian/ubuntu tools neither know about rtm nor about a 14.09 release
<ogra_> the utopic tests fail because not all new devmode handling code was in effect when dev mode landed
<ogra_> (code in the infra)
 * sergiusens waits for silo 1
<asac> sergiusens: what tools dont work that get in your way?
<sergiusens> asac: pull-lp-source
<sergiusens> asac: anything that assumes archive == ubuntu ;-)
<asac> well
<sergiusens> asac: fixed though
<ogra_> right
<asac> all?
<sergiusens> asac: I am not blocked
<asac> ok
<sergiusens> asac: I am just waiting for silos
<ogra_> asac, ask paul :) seems he managed a successful run with the fixes in place
<asac> sergiusens: building?
<sergiusens> not silo assignment btw ;-)
<sergiusens> yes
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend everyone and see you next week
<asac> sil2100: !!
<asac> enjoy
<sergiusens> ogra_: can you publish silo 1?
<sergiusens> or rsalveti?
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, *click*
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll sync to the ppa as soon as it gets into the archives and plars should be unblocked
<sergiusens> fginther: ^
<sergiusens> that includes your achive fix
<ogra_> yay
<fginther> sergiusens, danke
<plars> sergiusens: \o/
 * ogra_ vanishes into the night
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 228 DONE (finished: 20140905 22:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/228.changes ===
<sergiusens> plars: fginther ppa with tools has been updated
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks again
<plars> sergiusens: cool, thanks!
<sergiusens> np
<plars> sergiusens: 1.1+14.10.20140905-0ubuntu1 is the latest version I see, I don't think that's right though?
<sergiusens> plars: let me sync again then
<sergiusens> plars: maybe it's still unpublished in the ppa
<plars> sergiusens: yeah, it's still pending, I'll check back in a bit
<plars> sergiusens: also, did you notice that "Copying failed of goget-ubuntu-touch (0.4+14.10.20140905-0ubuntu1)" for trusty?
<sergiusens> plars: I haven't :-/
<sergiusens> plars: oh, yeah, that was from earlier today
<sergiusens> plars: I didn't wait for publishing to finish on the archives
<sergiusens> plars: everything seems to be published now
<plars> sergiusens: I saw, just updated and kicked off some jobs. I'm going to disappear for a bit and check on them later
<sergiusens> plars: throwing a smoke bomb here too
<sergiusens> but feel free to ping me for whatever you see
<robru> tedg: still around? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-display/release-to-ci-train/+merge/233583 needs to be approved
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-06
<robru> jhodapp: sorry for the spam, was using your silo to debug an issue in production.
<robru> i think it's fixed now
<jhodapp> robru, dang
<jhodapp> robru, did I move silos now?
<robru> jhodapp: oh yeah, sorry, that was a separate issue, had to free you and reassign it. you're in 5 now
<robru> rtm5
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<robru> jhodapp: ok, there's a package in your PPA, so the issue I was debugging is fixed, *PHEW* ;-)
<jhodapp> robru: good news :)
<jhodapp> robru, hopefully after I get a review by ricmm this weekend, I'll be landing that
<robru> jhodapp: My bug rendered citrain completely incapable of building *anything* in RTM ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, oh man, no good
<robru> jhodapp: at 6PM on a friday ;-)
<robru> jhodapp: but I fixed it! Now it's time for dinner...
<jhodapp> robru, so when I land in Ubuntu and want to then land in the ubuntu-rtm, what do I need to do?
<jhodapp> robru, there were so many emails sent about that I got so confused
<robru> jhodapp: oh yeah it's rubbish
<robru> jhodapp: basically now you have to make two requests, the utopic one as normal, and then the rtm one is just a copypaste, but change your MP to empty and your source packages can just say 'sync:' (we'll fill in what to sync after the utopic silo lands).
<robru> jhodapp: when in doubt, copy what other people are doing. there's lots of examples in the spreadsheet
<jhodapp> robru, so then that gets built for the ubuntu-rtm branch, and then both need to be manually landed by the CI team?
<cwayne1> did we do the rtm fork a bit early?
<cwayne1> just based on the fact that like more than 50% of the MPs then include a sync:
<jhodapp> cwayne1, yeah, when would an MP only be landed in one anyway?
<robru> jhodapp: utopic needs to publish before rtm starts to build
<robru> bbl, dinner for real
<jhodapp> robru, ok cool
<jhodapp> enjoy
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is tearing this train apart. Ping him if any jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<cwayne1> jhodapp: right? no idea
 * ToyKeeper wonders what's with everyone trying to land huge silos or core app changes at the last minute on a Friday
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 229 building (started: 20140906 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 21 building (started: 20140906 03:05) ===
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK, i have approved the MR
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 229 DONE (finished: 20140906 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/229.changes ===
<tedg> robru, K, done
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 21 DONE (finished: 20140906 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/21.changes ===
<popey> upgraded my krillin to 21 OTA and unity8 is in an apport/crash loop. going back to #20
<popey> same happened when i went 16->17
<asac> hmm. for me it was a bit flaky ... e.g. hart to convince to do the upgrade (had to go to settings a few times)
<asac> but 21 is running here
<popey> went back to 20
<popey> i am wondering if there's some issue with download/checksum here
<cjwatson> bzoltan: thanks
<popey> because when i went 16->17 the download took forever
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Just ping me when this MR lands so I can port it to Trusty and release in the SDK PPA.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> sigh, mvo is offline and I can't set a commit message there
<cjwatson> bzoltan: would you mind setting the commit message on that MP to "Run pkcon with --allow-untrusted (LP: #1360582)." ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1360582 in PackageKit "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360582
<cjwatson> then I can get on with building it
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  done
<bzoltan> Sorry, my response time is not the best on Saturday. I had to suspend two girls.
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: It seems that the `phablet-config edges-intro --disable` does not do what used to do. The device boots to the edges intro.
<ogra_> bzoltan, yes, thats a bug in cgroups, mterry and hallyn were working on it all day yesterday
<ogra_> or rather in the combo of cgroups and lightdm as i understood
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, good to know. It means I can not reboot between AP tests.
<ogra_> you could hack something together that runs as root ... and upstart job with the dbus call from "phablet-config edges-intro" for example
<ogra_> (the prob is that the user has no permissions to talk to the accountservice via dbus)
<bzoltan> ogra_: that sounds doable
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ehh
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is there any way to prevent screen lock?
<popey> bzoltan: powerd-cli active
<popey> dunno if that's the "official" way but that's how I do it.
<bzoltan> popey:  thanks
<popey> keeps the screen on
<ogra_> there is some new unlock code as well in the unity8-autopilot package iirc
<asac> ogra_: do you know if johns tarball made it into rtm branch yesterday?
 * asac didnt get an escalation so he assumes it is in
<ogra_> in image 20
<asac> nice
 * asac crosses finger that this powerd issue is really not comgin back
<asac> so far the phone is still up
<ogra_> i havent seen it in more than a week here
<asac> i saw it every day
<asac> ogra_: guess you are not running around with your phone much :)
<asac> and reboot regularly?
<ogra_> no, i dont reboot unless something is seriously broken
<ogra_> but i charge over night so it only has long sleep phases during the day
<asac> interesting
<asac> ok
<ogra_> and these are rarely more than 2h
<asac> i dont know what long is though
<asac> think long is long enough for deep sleep
<asac> doesnt matter how long in that sleep mode i would think
<ogra_> probably we have multiple stages of deep sleep in the HW
 * asac happy that gmail webapp seems to not forget his cookies anymore
 * asac hugs dbarth if he would be here
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am running tests on #229. the good news is that actually some of the tests pass
<ogra_> cool
<asac> some :)
<bzoltan> even better... all sudoku app tests pass :) the first fully validated app
<ogra_> are you testing rtm or utopic ?
<ogra_> asac, seeing your "word suggestion" mail ... try a sudo command in the terminal-app with that on ;)
<ogra_> (and enjoy having your sudo pasword from now on in the word suggestion cache :P
<ogra_> )
<bzoltan> ogra_:  utopic #229
<ogra_> k
<asac> u know what i hate
<asac> auto correction
<asac> thats the most useless thing in the world
<asac> really
<asac> whoever invented that had no clue how folks dont want to type proper german or english
<asac> ogra_: it doesnt remember my pin
<asac> if i dont tell it to
<asac> what it does though is post it first thing on terminal after i enter it to get acecess to terminal
<asac> guess thats a bug though
<asac> auto suggestion doesnt auto remember
<asac> you have to click the word after typing so it adds it to its dictionary
<ogra_> it will show your pin as first suggestion in the wordlist if you enter the first char of it for the duration of the terminal session
<asac> at least thats how i learned it and how i see it here
<asac> ogra_: no it doesnt
<ogra_> it does here
<asac> not for me
<ogra_> if my pin is 1234 and i type 1 the first suggestion on the left is always 1234
<asac> i think you accidentially added it to your dict
<asac> by clicking on it when it was in the suggestion bar while typing
<ogra_> how wouold i do that ??
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> ogra_: so when you type you see the suggestions and on the left you see what you type
<asac> if you click on that it will add that to dict
<asac> try with brbriwer
<asac> it will do a whitespace after you hit it and add to dict
<asac> and its the ONLY way to actually leave a word that isnt suggested like it is if you have  auto correction
<asac> so if i want to write with autocorrection "mennomeno" i have to click it ohterwise it gets transformed into something else
<asac> :(
<asac> and then its in dict forever
<asac> anyway, in general apps should be able to set modes
<asac> that dont have auto suggestions
<asac> like password
<asac> otoh, in browser you can also remember you pass :)
<asac> but thats different
<asac> ogra_: i dont know where the ddictionary is kept
<asac> but i am sure you will find it in there
<asac> oh ... there is another bug
<asac> 1. after i unlock terminal it prints the pin in the first line
<ogra_> it is gone when i close the terminal
<asac> 2. and of course at that point it shows the 3050
<asac> but only for the first line
<asac> after that
<asac> weird
<ogra_> only happens within one session
<asac> but thats a bug
<asac> right, but for me it doesnt happen after the second line
 * asac tries again
 * ogra_ sighs ... why is krillin always behavinng different :(
<asac> 1. kill terminal
<asac> 2. open terminal enter pin
<asac> 3. click in terminal pastes my pin :)
<asac> 4. /me uses backspace to delete
<asac> 5. type ls
<asac> 6. type first digit of pin -> does not suggest my pin
<cjwatson> bzoltan: thanks.  response time entirely understandable, I don't expect people to be around on Saturday :)
<asac> thats what i experience
<asac> ogra_: try that :)
<cjwatson> asac: autocorrect is an utter pain when I'm trying to type Irish ...
<asac> you just not hit enter after the pin gets pasted on first line i guess
<ogra_> hmm, right
<ogra_> doesnt happen anymore
<asac> cjwatson: hey :) yes, i hate it a lot for whatever. i use my own shorthands and special english-germano self inventions and it ONLY gets in my way :)
<asac> and the bad is you dont notice that it changed your word until after you send the text :P
<asac> i think i have it never do the right correction for me in android
<asac> cant imagine it helps anyone else :P
<cjwatson> I'm fine with autocorrect being offered (autosuggest or whatever); the annoying bit is when it's automatically applied when you go to the next word by entering space or whatever
<cjwatson> that just gets in the way
<asac> yes thats autocorrection
<asac> suggestion is fine, just dont bloody do it :)
<cjwatson> amen
<asac> see the mail thread :)
<asac> i think we should turn on suggestion, but nothing else by default
<asac> ogra_: its weird... i think the big problem is the initial paste
<asac> which is super buggy
<asac> ogra_: a) why does it paste anything when i first click in the terminal
<asac> b) why is my pin in the clipboard
<asac> -> that certainly is a security bug too
<asac> ogra_: who would know? mterry? where do i file this bug against?
<mterry> asac, for Terminal?
<ogra_> terminal-app i would guess
<asac> mterry: yeah see the steps here:
<asac> 13:57 < asac> 1. kill terminal
<asac> 13:57 < asac> 2. open terminal enter pin
<asac> 13:57 < asac> 3. click in terminal pastes my pin :)
<asac> 13:58 < asac> 4. /me uses backspace to delete
<asac> 13:58 < asac> 5. type ls
<mterry> asac, I'm guessing they forgot to turn off the predictive hint for their keyboard entry
<asac> 13:58 < asac> 6. type first digit of pin -> does not suggest my pin
<mterry> asac, I think the lockscreen also does that, shame on me
<asac> look at step 3
<mterry> asac, I don't know why it's in the clipboard
<asac> i enter pin and in the unlock screen and its in the clipboard it seems
<asac> i dont know why terminal pastes when i click in it :)
<asac> but it must come from somewhere
<asac> hehe
<mterry> asac, but I remember hearing someone blame the OSK / predictive text for that
 * asac doesnt know if its in the clipboard
<asac> just assumes
<asac> mterry: for stuff being in the clipboard?
<mterry> asac, well, for the text showing up like that, wherever it came from
<asac> mterry: read the instructions
<asac> it doesnt show up :)
<mterry> asac, well it's pasted in?
<asac> (as suggestion)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but not as suggestion
<asac> just as real content
<asac> it is not suggested after that (unless you accept it of course)
<mterry> asac, I think someone mentioned the same problem with the lockscreen and pasting text into app
<asac> intersting
<asac> mterry: where shall i file this against?
<mterry> asac, and at the time it was theorized it was due to the OSK's treatment of predictive text
<asac> so we dont forget to look into it
<asac> predictive text == suggestion?
<mterry> asac, with the suggestion that the lockscreen should really disable predictive text for that field (or really, maybe the password hint should automatically disable it)
<mterry> asac, I think so yes
 * asac turns all that stuff off and tries again
<mterry> asac, well I have that off and I still see it
<mterry> asac, I'd guess OSK for now, to file the bug
<asac> mterry: what do you have off? all options? or just auto correction?
<asac> this time with all options turned off it didnt happen
<mterry> asac, uh... I think I have the default set of options
 * asac tries more options
<asac> mterry: can you check in settings -> language?
 * asac doesnt know what the defaults are
<asac> yeah so just word suggestion withtout anything causes this
<asac> so indeed
<mterry> asac, uh no, I can't check right now actually -- but I remember that I saw this bug with a test device, not my dogfood one, so it was with the new default of predicitive=on
<asac> guess auto suggestion uses clipboard to get the current text to then look in dictionary
<asac> mterry: dont worry
<asac> have confirmed its the suggestion feature
 * asac will file bug
<asac> whats the package?
<ogra_> ubuntu-keyboard ?
<asac> really?
 * asac tries
<ogra_> well, that handles all auto suggestion
<asac> ok bug 1366314
<ubot5> bug 1366314 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "security issue? auto suggest seems to copy credentials into clipboard" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366314
<asac> subscribed jamie and marc
<asac> will shoot them a mal so they keep that on their radar
<ogra_> is it my fingers or is the krillin touchscreen a lot more sensitive recently ? +
<ogra_> i can hardly scrolll in webapps without tapping a link
<cjwatson> whoops, I forgot citrain inserts bug refs
<cjwatson> oh well, just a slightly noisy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu changelog
<ogra_> heh, i gave up wondering about weird changelogs
<cjwatson> things I love: ppc64el (and nowadays powerpc too) build times.  we should just ram power8s into all our phones
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> its getting winter soon ... i could need a pocket oven :)
<asac> power is cool and powerful :P
<asac> they  dont waste energy on heat... just pure computing :P
<asac> lol
<ogra_> yeah, i guess sparc would be the better oven here
 * cjwatson sits back and contemplates the laws of thermodynamics
<asac> heh
<asac> i heard go will reduce build times a lot for us :P
<ogra_> lol, go ...
<asac> no more C++ energy waste
<ogra_> go away
<cjwatson> it had better, since once we have go shared libraries it sounds like we'll be rebuilding the universe frequently :)
<asac> cjwatson: you say with shared library we will do more rebuilding?
<asac> or was that a typo?
<cjwatson> see the thread on -tech
<asac> hmm
<cjwatson> the current upstream strategy for go shared libraries will basically bump the soname equiv on every source change
<cjwatson> at least to start with
<cjwatson> I'm ok with it as long as it improves later :)
<ogra_> another regular haskell bomb for -changes
<ogra_> :)
<asac> heh
<cjwatson> exactly, except with runtimes as well
<cjwatson> closer to current ocaml
<cjwatson> so ... just as well we know how to deal with that kind of thing now ;)
<asac> what was the motivation driver for folks doing a shared library approach like they did now?
<cjwatson> I think it's effectively the simplest possible strategy
<cjwatson> they did flag it as something they might well refine later
<asac> right. but did they do this effort because of us (aka distros) asking for it or because they found their own reason to need this?
<cjwatson> oh, right, not totally sure but we have definitely been asking about it, and they noted that part of their proposal was explicitly targeted at distribution builders
<cjwatson> the proposal is a bit broader than just shared libraries for distros; I only read parts of it
<bzoltan> as expected the unity8 tests are not really happy with the lockings
<cjwatson> how do I get click and packagekit into the silo config for ubuntu-rtm/landing-003?
<cjwatson> is the spreadsheet syntax wrong there?  hmm, maybe it needs to lose the :version
 * cjwatson tries that
 * ogra_ notes that lxc-android-config made it into the archive and triggers a utopic image build
<cjwatson> much better
<cjwatson> asac: I've mailed mvo to let him know that's done, but not expecting him to test over the weekend
<asac> cjwatson: yes perfect.
<asac> thanks!
<asac> cjwatson: if its in rtm silo qa will also help testing and give more assurance; they just need goo guidance what type of stuff could happen
<asac> anyway...
 * asac steps out for couple hours
<asac> hope you guys are having weekend then
 * asac waves
<cjwatson> yeah, will send it off to QA on Monday
<cjwatson> I'm off too, I smell lunch
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 230 building (started: 20140906 13:00) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 230 DONE (finished: 20140906 14:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/230.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-07
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 231 building (started: 20140907 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 22 building (started: 20140907 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 231 DONE (finished: 20140907 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/231.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 22 DONE (finished: 20140907 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/22.changes ===
<bzoltan> ogra_:  this bug will sooner or later bite the CI too -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1363190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363190 in gallery-app "Gallery APP autopilot tests pollutes the file system" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am running the app tests in batch from a script, so I run  the gallery app test several times a day. This bug hits me all the time. My regular procedure now is to remove the /userdata/user-data/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.gallery before flashing .
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  ^
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-31
<veebers> trainguards If I change the MP that my silo (after an assign) is for do I need to do anything special or can I just Build away?
<robru> veebers: "change the MP that my silo is for" what did you do? make a new MP? or push a new commit at an existing MP?
<robru> veebers: let me put it this way: if you changed anything in the request at requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com, you need to reconfigure. if you just poked the MP (new commit, changed Commit Message field) without changing the request, you just need to rebuild.
<veebers> robru: I resubmitted the original one as the diff was outdated :-)
<robru> veebers: if you resubmitted that means you have a new MP, you need to put the new MP into the request and reconfigure.
<veebers> robru: ah ok, so a reconfigure is needed
<veebers> robru: right, thanks :-)
<veebers> robru: when you say reconfigure, that's the 'assign' action?
<robru> veebers: you're welcome. I'm working on eliminating the need to reconfigure but it's a week or two away still
<robru> veebers: yeah
<robru> veebers: the assign action will detect that it's already assigned and reconfigure instead.
<veebers> robru: awesome, thanks. requests.ci-train is looking good :-)
<robru> veebers: there used to be an explicit "reconfigure" job but that got streamlined into the assign job a while back, they were pretty redundant otherwise.
<robru> veebers: thanks!
<anpok_> trainguards: I want to land libevdev and libinput from wily in stable phone overlay, but I cannot upload to the silo.
<anpok_> that would be silo-002
<Mirv> anpok_: so sync the identical version, just rebuild? you could file a request where you use the sync source field
<Mirv> ogra_: popey: jibel: anything to discuss, ie to hangout or to not hangout?
<ogra_> Mirv, not from my side
<Mirv> I'm considering the silence from others as a "no" too, although I am/was in the hangout
<alf_> trainguards: In the the ci-train request system, do I have to assign the silo myself (i.e., click 'Assign')?
<Mirv> alf_: the assigning means assigning a silo, so you don't need to click it if the silo is already assigned to the row.
<popey> Mirv: "no" :)
<Mirv> alf_: for "owning" the silos, there's just the freely typable field for lander's IRC nicks
<Mirv> popey: :)
<Mirv> alf_: so right, for request 287, you'll want to assign it so that you get a silo for the landing which you can build
<alf_> Mirv: ok, thanks
<morphis> Mirv: time to do another silo upload for me?
<Mirv> morphis: sure
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away.
<morphis> Mirv: do you know if ubuntu-touch-meta is a manually uploaded package as well?
<mzanetti> robru, hey how, one more note on the bileto thing. when there's a build failed, I really miss the direct link to the build log as found on the dashboard
<Mirv> morphis: that's from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily but if you speak about vivid overlay then yes it's manual
<anpok_> Mirv: i thought sync would only work for projects that have upstream branches in lp?
<anpok_> at least thats what I understood from the landing process wiki..
<anpok_> '''For packages that are either released through train source uploads or standard archive-uploads, please copy the packages manually with version numbers changed'''
<anpok_> Mirv: I think this is the case for libevdev+libinput
<Mirv> anpok_: ah, ok, you're correct. for those, please just have a silo where those (libevdev + libinput) are specified in the Manual Source Packages, and trainguards can handle the syncing
<morphis> Mirv: yeah meant vivid-overlay
<anpok_> Mirv: silo-0002 should be set up like that.
<morphis> Mirv: what is the best way to test ubuntu-touch-meta?
<Mirv> anpok_: so it is, I'll sync them
<Mirv> morphis: test changes to it? well, build in a PPA, then apt install ubuntu-touch or such on the device. full image build not too easy.
<morphis> ok
<ogra_> there si no real way to "test" it anyway ... just install the package you added as dependency to the seed
<ogra_> *is
<morphis> ogra_: hm
<anpok_> cihelp: we have problems with the mir ci - the mako test runner job fails on mako-08 repeatedly
<morphis> gets time that we can build images out of a silo
<ogra_> after all -meta is just a dependency list
<anpok_> cihelp: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/6440/console symptoms include failure to install dependenies like libprotobuf-lite9 or libgflags2
<morphis> ogra_: right
<ogra_> there is nothing to test except that the new dependency you added is installable
<morphis> ogra_: I dropped two packages so I want to verify if they really get dropped
<ogra_> well, thats something you can only see after image build anyway
<morphis> right
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ has the rootfs diffs
<ogra_> (or lukasz' commitdiffs if you need more details)
<morphis> for that it would atleast be great to get images for a silo to see those changes directly rather than having to wait to get that landed and then see the result
<ogra_> yes
<Mirv> anpok_: silo 002 is ready
<anpok_> is s-jenkins down?
<alf_> cihelp:^^
<anpok_> additionally to the problem with mako-08 we cannot connect to s-jenkins and ci runs seem to happen
<anpok_> +no
<Mirv> zbenjamin: ^ QtC will be in 025
<Mirv> hmm, but needs a resync since Steve has uploaded directly to archives
<rvr> mardy: ping
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & PDT timezones
<kgunn> trainguards just checking, but we can select dual now which will result in a rebuild on on the sync to vivid+o. right ?
<Mirv> kgunn: if you switch from eg vivid to dual, yes a rebuild will build both wily + vivid
<kgunn> ta
<oSoMoN> alesage, hey, I answered your questions/concerns on https://trello.com/c/gqwsJcsa/2237-273-ubuntu-landing-014-webbrowser-app-osomon
<balloons> ping fginther. Was the vivid overlay ppa added to any of the existing core apps jobs ?
<fginther> balloons, doesn't appear to have been, was that requested last week (I was completely disconnected for a week)
<balloons> fginther, I remember talking about it with popey and someone from CI; not sure who. It really needs to be added to all the vivid jobs
<balloons> So I too am trying to recall where it was left
<balloons> cihelp, it's unclear that anyone was tasked with adding the vivid-overlay ppa to the core apps jenkins jobs. Can you add the ppa to the reminders ci jobs? reminders-app-ci and reminders-app-autolanding
<balloons> the ppa is ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay. It's need for the other applications as well, but start with reminders if you would
<josepht> balloons: I'll get that added to the reminders-app ci and autolanding jobs
<alesage> oSoMoN, ack
<oSoMoN> alesage, I should be online later than usual today, but if you have a question and I’m not around, please ping bfiller, he might be able to answer it
<alesage> oSoMoN, ok
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & PDT timezones, s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci is down
<rvr> anpok_: Regarding silo 2, the comment says "libinput and libevdev are currently not used in the phone stack". We ony test phone-related silos.
<rvr> only
<kenvandine> rvr, does that mean it should land without qa?
<kenvandine> they are a future dep, so i guess you can't test them
<rvr> kenvandine: Right, if we can't test it on the phone, it can land
<kenvandine> anpok_, i updated that landing to reflect that
<kenvandine> anpok_, and publishing
<ogra_> Mirv, in case you want a meting, i have to skip today ...
<robru> mzanetti: yeah I miss that too. unfortunately it'll take a db schema change in order to bring that back, which is difficult and onerous. I'm saving up a few schema changes so i can do them all at once. In the mean time, if you click through to the ppa link, the ppa description has a link to the jenkins job console output.
<oSoMoN> alesage, any update on silo 14 ?
<anpok_> rvr, kenvandine: thx
<alesage> oSoMoN, going offline?  I'll get to in a bit
<kenvandine> anpok_, np
<oSoMoN> alesage, going offline soon, might be back online later tonight
<alesage> oSoMoN, understand your answers, don't intend to block, just a little more exploration :)
<oSoMoN> alesage, exploration is good :) I’m eager to get this silo landed…
<alesage> oSoMoN, I feel the urgency
<robru> slangasek: are we meeting?
<slangasek> robru: no sil2100 this week, so maybe we should skip?
<robru> slangasek: I'm ok to skip
<slangasek> robru: ok let's :)
<robru> slangasek: thanks
<kgunn> trainguards ever seen a pkg install failure like this ?
<kgunn> https://pastebin.canonical.com/138811/
<robru> kgunn: yeah powerd is a special snowflake and can't be installed that way.
<kgunn> kinda what i wondered
<kgunn> robru: know how ?
<robru> kgunn: I can't remember the proper way, sorry. you have to like reboot into recovery and copy files by hand or something. there's a wiki somewhere...
 * kgunn goes to look for a wiki
<robru> kgunn: I think kenvandine might know how ^^
<kenvandine> kgunn, indeed... i think you have to install it from recovery
<kenvandine> so download the debs
<kenvandine> reboot into recovery
<kenvandine> push the debs
<kenvandine> and shell in to install them
 * kenvandine knows there's another step
<kenvandine> ah, chroot
<dobey> kenvandine: you forgot the ceremonial stone and dagger
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<kenvandine> dobey, lol
<kenvandine> kgunn, you can follow the same steps as lxc-android-config
<kenvandine> kgunn, in theory anyway, i've never done it for powerd
<kenvandine> but i think it's the same basic problem
<kgunn> kenvandine: thanks and i had found this in the meantime
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Powerd
<kenvandine> kgunn, no problem
<kgunn> kenvandine: hmmm...but i am stuck it seems
<kgunn> whenever i do adb reboot recovery
<josepht> balloons: the vivid-overlay ppa has been added to the reminders-app ci and autolanding jobs.
<balloons> josepht, excellent, ty
<kgunn> i do adb shell, it just says "devices offline"
<kgunn> however i can actually see the device when i do adb devices
<kenvandine> oh... krillin or arale?
<kgunn> kenvandine: arale
<kgunn> ah...i should've indicated that
<kenvandine> you need a different recovery for that
<kenvandine> just like you do with ubuntu-device-flash
<kenvandine> not sure how to boot into that recovery though
<kenvandine> without flashing :)
<kgunn> kenvandine: ah yeah, i used the proper recovery image for it
<kgunn> will ask in tangxi
<robru> kenvandine: can you give me a quick packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<robru> kenvandine: should be easy, just not sure about dropping a binary package
 * robru -> lunch
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & PDT timezones
<kenvandine> robru, sorry... was getting some food
<robru> kenvandine: no worries, I'm eating too
<kenvandine> robru, i had already reviewed that MR
<kenvandine> it should be fine
<kenvandine> it was a single image in a binary package
<robru> kenvandine: oh OK haha
<kenvandine> and not even used anymore :)
<kenvandine> so +1 from me
<oSoMoN> trainguards: the status for silo 14 say that it can’t be published because packaging changes need manual acking, but the only MR in that silo already got a packaging ack from kenvandine : https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/oxide-context-menu/+merge/268786
<oSoMoN> can it be published, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah I'm just finishing up my lunch, will do in a second
<oSoMoN> thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-01
<Mirv> ogra_: I'm not available for the evening meetings myself
<robru> Mirv: ogra_: cancel ALL the meetings!
<Mirv> hmm, I'll ask about dbart's 052 when he's around in a couple of hours
<Mirv> michi: I was thinking, could you actually come up with for example a simple QML file that does the same accessible() test you're looking for at bug #1470700? that way it wouldn't need you to test the fixed version. but now there's the latest version at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+packages again
<ubot5> bug 1470700 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager hangs when in flight mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470700
<michi> Mirv: Looking. I didn’t make it into the office today, but the Mako is there, so I can’t test with the phone until tomorrow morning.
<Mirv> michi: ok. if you know the piece of code in the scopes, maybe it's possible to come up with a test case anyway. but otherwise, until tomorrow.
<michi> Mirv, James attached a stand-alone test to bug 1470700.
<ubot5> bug 1470700 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager hangs when in flight mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470700
<michi> Scopes are not affected.
<michi> This was a problem for the thumbnailer.
<michi> But we added a work-around, so thumbnailer is no longer affected even if this stays broken.
<Mirv> michi: oh, sorry, my mistake, too many projects flying around in my mind :)
<michi> Yeah :)
<michi> Anyway, could you test with James’s test case, or shall I do that tomorrow on the phone?
<Mirv> michi: but that test case from James was AFAIK for the QNAM hang problem, not the accessible() problem you then later mentioned?
<michi> Ah, I see.
<Mirv> michi: I've tested the James' test case and it does get fixes with the patch, but the two other patches are what could affect this accessible() one
<michi> Well, I can drop some trace into our code tomorrow to see what it says now when flight mode is on.
<michi> I see.
<michi> OK, I can test that tomorrow and find out.
<Mirv> michi: ok, thanks! and good evening/night.
<michi> Must be very late for you.
<michi> It’s late afternoon here...
<Mirv> no, early for me :) I was estimating a bit wrongly your TZ
<michi> Ah :)
<michi> Where are you?
<Mirv> Finland, ie UTC+3 at the moment
<michi> Ah, I see.
<michi> Good morning then :)
<Mirv> thank you :)
<abeato> Mirv, do you know if wily is working now on any phone? I flashed krillin and after a while it starts rebooting in a loop
<Mirv> abeato: it was on my mako the last time I checked maybe a week ago
<abeato> Mirv, ok, thanks
<abeato> Mirv, could you publish silo 57 for me (wily)? I don't have permissions
<mzanetti> hmm... did the abandon button disappear in bileto?
<mzanetti> meh
<Mirv> abeato: it's not marked as ready for publishing. you should set it to "Publish without QA"
<abeato> Mirv, ok, let me try that
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes. if you free a silo (via a trainguard), the landing will be abandoned. it's also possible to set up the status manually.
<abeato> Mirv, do I need to reconfigure after changing that?
<mzanetti> Mirv, I had one of those accidentally double-clicked assigned entries in bileto which I wanted to abandon. but no prob, I'll just edit it and use it for the next landing
<abeato> because I still do not have permissions to publish
<robru> abeato: publishing is a trainguard thing. You don't need to reconfigure after setting the qa status.
<robru> abeato: setting the qa status just makes it show up in the place where we notice to publish it.
<abeato> robru, got it, thx
<robru> abeato: you're welcome
<Mirv> abeato: no, you just set it, then we know to publish it (it shows up)
<robru> Mirv: got some good news buddy, i have working db migrations for the first time so you'll soon be able to specify all the packages you need in your silos
<Mirv> robru: sounds good!
<robru> Mirv: goodnight!
<Mirv> robru: nights!
<Mirv> dbarth: see the question regarding landing-052 in bileto
<Mirv> dbarth: is it mistakenly reconfigured to wily only or something? I can fix that to dual + publish if needed
<Mirv> abeato: top approval missing https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/media-hub/bump-version/+merge/269718
<abeato> Mirv, MP just approved
<Mirv> abeato: thanks, trying again!
<abeato> Mirv, cool, thanks
<mzanetti> psivaa, hey, did you get any further with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/916/console ?
<mzanetti> psivaa, the others still build fine... just that vm doesn't
<mzanetti> for example this one installs libunity-api-dev >= 7.100 just fine: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-overlay-vivid-amd64-ci/15/consoleFull
<psivaa> mzanetti: not particularly, I could not figure out the right way here, enabling overlay ppa with VM's (experimentally) did not help.
<psivaa> mzanetti: i am planning to talk to fginther today about it
<mzanetti> psivaa, ok. thanks
<Mirv> robru: FYI for your shift I didn't get a reply from dbarth regarding the silo 052
<rvr> morphis: Approving silo 9
<rvr> morphis: Hmm... I also have silo 59, which seems similar
<rvr> morphis: Same merge proposal?
<morphis> rvr: I uploaded 59 along 9 but both are fine to land independent of each other
<rvr> morphis: But they both link to this merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-device-actions/+merge/269188
<rvr> morphis: So, what's the difference?
<jhodapp> Mirv, any idea what's going on here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-055-1-build/12/console
<rvr> jhodapp: I approved silo 48 some hours ago
<morphis> rvr: no they don't
<rvr> morphis: https://trello.com/c/zIJZF0d8/2231-270-ubuntu-landing-059-bluez-morphis
<rvr> morphis: https://trello.com/c/iU9Akwg2/2230-271-ubuntu-landing-009-ubuntu-system-settings-morphis
<rvr> morphis: fix-device-actions
<morphis> the card is wrong then, see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?search=HID
<morphis> I remember I put both into the same silo first but was then reminded that this doesn't work
<morphis> maybe the card wasn't updated correctly then by the system
<morphis> but the MP is for sure not part of silo 59
<morphis> it only has an updated bluez package in it, see https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-059
<rvr> morphis: Merges: https://launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-device-actions/+merge/269188
<Mirv> jhodapp: hmm, sorry, no, I don't find anything wrong with the request and the branch + MP URL:s load up fine in browser when copy-pasted. as you've seemingly tried it multiple times already, show it to robert when he's online.
<kenvandine> morphis, you have to click assign again after changing that to reconfigure
<kenvandine> maybe you only saved
<kenvandine> it's not all that intuitive
<morphis> kenvandine: I did that last week when you reminded me :)
<kenvandine> ok
<morphis> rvr: I think we can simply drop the link from https://trello.com/c/zIJZF0d8/2231-270-ubuntu-landing-059-bluez-morphis, right?
<rvr> morphis: In the description of the PPA (not in trello) you link to fix-device-actions
<rvr> morphis: What's the correct branch?
<morphis> narf, looks like the "assign" did stripped that out of the ppa description
<morphis> s/did/didn't/
<xavigarcia> trainguards: Hi, I've created a new project https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/gmenuharness/trunk and would like to include it for building on vivid and wily
<rvr> morphis: Also, on the CI train dashboard, there is no merge proposal linked
<xavigarcia> trainguards: is the first time I create a project from scratch, so I don't know if there's any documentation I should read first
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok will do, thanks
<morphis> rvr: ok, to get this right: 009 is correct, it's linked to https://launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-device-actions/+merge/269188
<kenvandine> morphis, i published 9 :)
<morphis> 059 should just land one manual upload of bluez
<morphis> rvr: does that look better: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-059?
<morphis> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> morphis, silo 59 needs a watch only build now
<kenvandine> then i guess that should be good
<morphis> ok
<morphis> rvr, kenvandine: done
<rvr> morphis: Ok, so, how can I test silo 9? Is there any manual test case?
<morphis> rvr: we don't have any other test cases written down other than the settings ones
<morphis> however, do you have a bt keyboard available?
<rvr> morphis: Nope
<kenvandine> sigh
<morphis> rvr: ok, then normal settings bt tests are all we have
<rvr> morphis: When duties allow, alesage will test silo 59, he has a bluetooth keyboard
<morphis> sounds good
<morphis> alesage: please ping me when you're going to test that silo
<alesage> morphis, ok
<morphis> I can give you some further test steps then
<morphis> alesage: quick writeup of what is worth to test with HID reconnect: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MIb0oIYTpuii6ptex64pMDnwATyYMtBD-0CFKHg667w/edit#
<morphis> that will end up later in a better written form as a test case
<morphis> remember that davmor2_HOLS wanted to write some
<psivaa> mzanetti: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/922/console has continued on the build, but has some test failures,
<psivaa> mzanetti: thanks to fginther, the overlay ppa was added to the right place.
<mzanetti> psivaa, test failures are good. that's what we're after :)
<mzanetti> psivaa, so the next push to a branch should put those results to LP too?
 * mzanetti tries
<psivaa> mzanetti: right, that should happen
<mzanetti> psivaa, ok, I'll watch it. That log looks good! Thanks a lot!
<psivaa> mzanetti: glad to hear. thanks to fginther :)
<rvr> popey: There is a problem with the gallery-app in Spanish. Along the month, it says "AAA". I think someone translated the year code as "AAA".
<rvr> popey: e.g. "AGO. AAA 23"
<popey> rvr: → bfiller
<rvr> bfiller: ^
<rvr> popey: Right, is not a community app, sorry
<rvr> https://translations.launchpad.net/gallery-app/trunk/+pots/gallery-app/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=AAA
<rvr> There it is
<jibel> robru, are the urls of the form https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/json/<SILO> gone?
<robru> jibel: yes
<robru> jibel: that's part of the dashboard which I announced was going away
<robru> jibel: you should now rely exclusively on /v1/ URLs
<jibel> robru, ah, I didn't know it was part of the dashboard
<robru> jibel: ah sorry that wasn't clear. let me know if there's any information that you can't get from /v1/ and I'll add it
<jibel> robru, there was a nice dict for the MPs which doesn't seem to be in the /v1/ URLs
<popey> rvr: np
<robru> jibel: true, the MPs in /v1/ are the "raw" form as entered by the user. the /static/ ones were processed by jenkins and had that dict. I won't be able to bring that back immediately unfortunately but that's something I'm working on
<jibel> robru, okay, I'll parse the merge_proposals entry but it is error prone
<robru> jibel: how error prone can it be? that's how the train does it to generate the dict you want ;-)
<robru> jibel: what do you need? just the source package names? you can query the PPA for that.
<jibel> robru, the job was already done, I assumed it was right :)
<jibel> robru, don't worry, I'll find a way.
<robru> jibel: sorry for the hassle. things should be settling down now. /v1/ is stable now that /static/ is gone.
<robru> jibel: what you need to do depends on if you want to know lp project names or ubuntu source package names. project names can be parsed from the URL, package names will require lplib to load the resource and query
<jibel> robru, sure, at least until next roll out ;)
<robru> jibel: I roll out at least twice a day, it only causes problems very rarely :-P
<jibel> robru, that's find I'll query LP. I need something meaningful to write in the description of the ticket
<jibel> fine*
<rvr> mzanetti: Approving silo 19
<jhodapp> robru, can you tell me what's going on here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-055-1-build/12/console
<robru> jhodapp: exactly what it says: 404. that MP does not exist.
<robru> jhodapp: it looks like somebody put a new MP in the request and then didn't reconfigure.
<jhodapp> hmm, let me try another reconfigure
<jhodapp> robru, that error isn't very clear
<robru> jhodapp: according to the ppa description, the last reconfigure had https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/enable-mpris-controls/+merge/269106 which is clearly a 404, so the job failing is no surprise.
<jhodapp> robru, yeah I probably forgot to reconfig
<jhodapp> robru, still seem to be getting it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-055-1-build/13/console
<robru> jhodapp: according to the bot you just assigned a new request in silo 60, you don't seem to have done anything to silo 55.
<robru> jhodapp: when in doubt, check the PPA description: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-055 it still lists the 404'ing MP
<jhodapp> robru, ugg, that's the second time something like that's happened...the floating controls sometimes the wrong silo controls appear but they're close enough to visually feel like the correct ones
<robru> jhodapp: I'm not sure how I can make that any clearer. the active row highlights in orange and the hover controls hug the edge of it perfectly
<jhodapp> robru, yeah not sure either, but I've repeatedly made this UX error
<robru> jhodapp: assuming you were looking at this page: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/jhodapp the hover controls for silo 60 would have obscured most of the row for silo 55.
<jhodapp> robru, it's very clear when being very intentional, but when doing things a little more reactively it happens
<robru> jhodapp: I mean I could dim the rest of the page when one request is hovered but that would get distracting with the page constantly dimming and undimming.
<jhodapp> robru, I wonder if it would make a difference just being on the right side of the table
<jhodapp> robru, also, if that orange bar spanned the entire table width
<robru> jhodapp: I'm not sure that that's possible (or at least I'm not good enough at CSS to know how to do that). it's not as simple as "align: right" or whatever, because it's positioned absolutely.
<jhodapp> robru, can you do the entire width?
<robru> jhodapp: hmmm let me see
<robru> jhodapp: bah! If I set it to "width: 100%" it goes by screen width, not the width of the parent element. and because the left isn't aligned to the left of the screen it makes the right end go off the end of the page and cause horizontal scrolling. css is rubbish
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> agreed, it frustrates me as well
<robru> jhodapp: I can make it be like "width: 75%" and then it's wider
<robru> jhodapp: sure looks funny having all the links on the left though and then this giant empty bar to the right
<jhodapp> robru, oh I know what you could do...
<jhodapp> robru, put a noticable border around the current cell that is hovered over that joins with the orange toolbar
<robru> jhodapp: lol I was literally JUST doing that ;-)
<jhodapp> that will draw the eye to connect the cell and the toolbar better
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, thinking alike :)
<robru> jhodapp: ok I pushed it to trunk, will roll out later with some other stuff.
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, thanks you sir
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<robru> jhodapp: silo 55 looks like it's configured correctly now if you want to build it
<jhodapp> robru, yeah thanks, forgot to kick off the build :)
<robru> brb, lunch
<bregma> cihelp, what is the process  for getting CI set up for a new project?
<fginther> bregma, one moment...
<fginther> bregma, please send an email to canonical-ci-engineering@lists.launchpad.net with the branch name and what type of builds are needed. Often this can be answered by just saying, "build lp:foo just like lp:bar"
<bregma> fginther, thanks
<veebers> robru: hey, what's the process for deleting a silo attempt?
<veebers> robru: actually nvm, I'll change the MP etc. so that I can reuse the same line
<elopio> thomi: I started the subunit go: https://github.com/elopio/subunit
<thomi> elopio: you should tell lifeless in #subunit
<elopio> there are still things I don't get, like routing. But I think we will have a decent writter soon.
 * elopio goes to tell people...
<thomi> elopio: good work though - I look forward to seeing it in use!
<veebers> elopio: nice! :-)
<elopio> hey veebers.
<veebers> hey elopio o/ how goes things
<elopio> veebers: going good. I've just barely survived two weeks while Federico was on holidays. Luckily that's over.
<elopio> veebers: how are you?
<veebers> elopio: hah, glad to hear you survived :-) I'm well thanks, had a week off myself to go up and see a comedy show and sort some wedding stuff out
<kgunn> trainguards anyone around who might be able to double check something for me, silo 54
<kgunn> alberta is vacation now, but he set it up for sync:mir
<kgunn> but the silo itself only seems to have qtmir in it (it was claiming dirty earlier)
<kgunn> and no u-s-c
<kgunn> what's the right way to get all the packages to show up ?
<kgunn> build again with "mir qtmir u-s-c" in the list ?
<kgunn> unsure of the "sync" procedure here
<kgunn> i tried...but then i got that ^
<kgunn> mir is invalid ?
<kgunn> bbl
<veebers> robru: heh, not sure which one of those 3 options I want, perhaps force_rebuild? (I've once again changed the MP for this silo and want to build the packages from that)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-02
<robru> veebers: force is fine. Or if you just want to rebuild one you can specify which one.
<veebers> robru: coolio, thanks
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<robru> kgunn: "invalid package" means your silo isn't configured to include that package in the sync.
<kgunn> robru: i'm not familiar with syncing like that, do you guys do that upload of the src pkg? or how does it work ?
<robru> kgunn: what request is it?
<kgunn> robru: sorry, silo 54 alberta's sync of mir to vivid+o
<robru> kgunn: well for starters this request is totally wrong in every possible way
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> good to know
<robru> kgunn: you can't mix MPs and syncs. those are different things
<kgunn> robru: what's your recommendation in this instance ?
<robru> kgunn: the sync syntax changed a bit but "sync:mir" isn't valid the new way or the old way, that's totally out to lunch.
<robru> kgunn: what are you trying to do?
<kgunn> so here's what we got
<kgunn> mir, usc, qtmir are all in wily properly...and i think we just want to promote all those into vivid+o
<robru> kgunn: so you just want to copy those three packages from wily to vivid+o without any changes at all?
<kgunn> robru: correct, rebuilt of course....
<kgunn> for gcc considerations
<robru> kgunn: right
<kgunn> robru: and actually...i think usc and qtmir can simply be rebuilt
<robru> kgunn: ok, those MPs are empty. I'm not sure where he got the idea to do that.
<kgunn> i don't think they differ
<kgunn> right
<kgunn> he was flying unguided i think
<robru> kgunn: empty MPs are only needed if you're doing a no change release of trunk (eg if you landed changes in trunk without using the train). not for syncs.
<robru> kgunn: ok so here's what you do. empty out the merges field. put the source names you want in the sources field (WITHOUT the 'sync:' bit)
<robru> kgunn: the rest of the fields look good
<robru> kgunn: then click assign to configure the silo, then click build and it'll do a source copy that rebuilds against the appropriate gcc
<kgunn> robru: and if i am syncing like this, even tho there's no diff for qtmir/usc....do i still list those as pkgs in the "manual src" block ?
<kgunn> which will in effect rebuild them
<kgunn> ?
<robru> kgunn: yes, if you don't include them in the sources field then the train won't know what packages to copy in the sync.
<kgunn> robru: oh and for qtmir-gles...it's kinda weird
<kgunn> does it autoknow ?
<robru> kgunn: it auto knows that what you put in the sources field are the names of the packages it's going to sync for you.
<kgunn> robru: right but as i recall qtmir-gles links to the pkg biuld version from qtmir....which is why we always built it last, unless someone automated that
<kgunn> e.g. i guess i may need a ppa for qtmir-gles
<robru> kgunn: ok, you might need an MP for the -gles that updates the debian/watch
<kgunn> i'll at least get mir/usc/qtmir built...and i can sort the qtmir-gles in the morning
<robru> kgunn: it's worth trying. I'm not sure off the top of my head how sync code will handle a -gles package. if the PPA accepts the orig.tar it should be fine, if it uses debian/watch it'll get confused. unless you get lucky and get the same silo, lol ;-)
<kgunn> thanks for the help tho
<robru> kgunn: you're welcome
<robru> kgunn: but you can't have any MPs in the silo config, you have to remove the -gles one too
<robru> kgunn: syncs and MPs are totally incompatible within the same silo
<robru> kgunn: if -gles doesn't work as a sync you'll have to do it in a separate silo later.
<robru> kgunn: and you should file a bug about that, that should be supported by the train. in fact the train could go so far as to automatically set debian/watch for you each time so you don't have to worry about it.
<kgunn> oh...i would like that very much
<robru> kgunn: file the bug against lp:cupstream2distro
<robru> shouldn't even be hard, but I have some other priorities first.
<kgunn> robru: fwiw...i just read scrollback...i left the gles mp in there, and the sync seemed to work ?
<kgunn> or did i just do something undefined
<robru> kgunn: it might be working since you specified which packages to build in a way that excluded the -gles mp but generally the behavior of MPs and syncs together in a silo is undefined, I'm not sure what'll happen when you try to build the MP
<robru> who is doing QA at this hour?
<robru> oh, veebers, it's you
<robru> you want i should publish that?
<veebers> robru: heh :-) yes please
<veebers> robru: speaking of 'at this hour' are you ever offline? ;-)
<robru> veebers: I usually sleep between 4AM and 4:15AM.
<veebers> robru: lol ^_^
<robru> veebers: just kidding, I usually sleep in actually, but it's only 10pm here!
<robru> veebers: oooh, look at Mr Fancy Pants fixing his build by ignoring errors!
<veebers> robru: hah, that's due to new flake8/pep8 rules coming along which I disagree with, but perhaps I will come around to liking them and remove those ignores
<robru> veebers: heh, yeah, I think dobey got hit by something similar as well, I'm not sure what the new errors are personally
<alf_> chihelp: Hi! We have been consistently getting failures in job 'mir-android-vivid-i386-build' for the last day or so: " libboost-all-dev : Depends: libboost-python-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! We have been consistently getting failures in job 'mir-android-vivid-i386-build' for the last day or so: " libboost-all-dev :  Depends: libboost-python-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<alf_> cihelp: Any idea how we can fix this? It's blocking all mir CI jobs
<Mirv> bfiller: renatu charles: I got permission to publish 024, but you will need to fix bug #1491255 for the next release, to track API
<ubot5> bug 1491255 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Add .symbols file for tracking API" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491255
<Mirv> ogra_: could you merge + publish both https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_remove_friends/+merge/267648 and https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_add_indicator-transfer-download-manager/+merge/269846 (latter needs approval, but it's related to this 024 landing now, adding a plugin package)
<Mirv> I can upload the vivid overlay meta package change
<morphis> Mirv: thanks for publishing silo 9
<morphis> Mirv: when I setup a sync silo to get something from wily, does it fetch that from the proposed pocket too?
<Mirv> morphis: no problem. yes I'd say it'd fetch from proposed pocket too, but remains to be seen :)
<morphis> ok
<morphis> lets try it
<Mirv> dbarth__: hi, repeating from yesterday, did you see robert's comments on 052 silo about it being a dual silo but configured for wily for some reason? it's QA granted, so if you want I can reconfigure it as dual again and publish, but we just want to understand why it's marked as 'wily' at the moment.
<Mirv> bregma: did you see sil2100's comment in bileto last week about additional changes needed to silo 027 / Libertine before it can be published? a symbol file would be best added (the archive admins will want it), and an arch:all correction.
<morphis> Mirv: seems that this doesn't work: 0.229 does not seem to be a CI Train generated version number, series version change is not supported for non-train uploads.
<morphis> I remember ... non train upload can't be changed in their release version ...
<morphis> lets do this different then
<Mirv> morphis: ah right again, we need to just continue doing manual uploads
<Mirv> zbenjamin: would you have time today to verify the silo 025 / QtC so that I could publish it?
<morphis> would be the best if we change lxc-android-config to be citrain based finally ...
<Mirv> morphis: well that would be something, yes
<zbenjamin> Mirv: meh i totally forgot about that... multitasking pretty heavily atm :D
<Mirv> zbenjamin: I know the feeling, no problem :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  who to quick ask to double the size of this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<morphis> Mirv: any idea what I have to change for that? never did that before
<Mirv> bzoltan_: file an internal RT ticket and refer to that on webops channel
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  OMG .. .really? Still?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I need it in a minute...
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well that's my guess, they probably get some karma for closing tickets
<Mirv> morphis: take .bzr-builddeb from eg http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/files - that's probably about it. for the first release, add a manual new changelog entry in your MP with UNRELEASED as status. with those the train might be able to build it.
<Mirv> morphis: oh right, we need project :D
<morphis> right
<Mirv> just a moment
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well ask the vanguard on webops directly then
<morphis> Mirv: let me check with ogra_  too
<morphis> ogra_: is there anything which prevents us from switching lxc-android-config to be citrain based?
<Mirv> yeah, that should be useful
<ogra_> morphis, except of my lazyness to do the fiddling for it there never was one :)
<Mirv> ogra_: ok, me and morphis can fiddle it then :)
<ogra_> :D
<morphis> ogra_: great!
<Mirv> morphis: ok you can now push branches against     lp:lxc-android-config
<morphis> Mirv: so is that fine even if we have a version gap between vivid-overlay and wily atm?
<Mirv> starting with eg the addition of .bzr-builddeb and a new changelog entry, and that can then be tried to be built
<Mirv> morphis: we could do a vivid branch for overlay
<morphis> ok
<Mirv> well, I can do that now too
<morphis> hm
<morphis> I would try to prevent us from doing that
<morphis> just takes more time to merge things etc.
<morphis> there is one change in wily I need to double check if that causes regressions on vivid
<Mirv> morphis: well sure, if you think we can land to trunk to overlay, that's always the best
<psivaa> alf_: do you have the link for the job?
<alf_> psivaa: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-vivid-i386-build/
<psivaa> alf_: ack, thanks. I'm in the middle of debugging something else. will take a look at this in a bit
<alf_> psivaa: Great thanks
<morphis> Mirv: but looks good
<robru> alf_: generally depending on boost-all-dev is frowned upon, you might be able to make some progress by selecting the individual boost packages you really need.
<robru> alf_: but other than that i dunno
<morphis> Mirv: there we go: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/lxc-android-config/add-citrain-support/+merge/269859
<robru> Mirv: I'm surprised to see 52 in the NEW queue, i thought there was a bug that made publishes skip that
<mandel> robru, might be very late, but does the ci bot use wily, is it using gcc 5? I'm getting diff symbols in my wily machine than in the bot :-/
<robru> mandel: the train uses a pbuilder that matches the series is building for. So you get gcc5 in wily and 4.9 in vivid
<mandel> robru, hm.. I wonder what is going on :-/
<robru> mandel: not sure, I'm not a symbols expert
<robru> morphis: did you check your packaging against https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging ?
<morphis> robru: no
<mandel> robru, don't worry, at least I'm 100% sure that it is not the bot, that is enough info
<robru> morphis: those are the official train packaging guidelines, you should probably look it over. Review looks good for what's there but there might be other things missing
<morphis> robru: it looks so
<morphis> atleast the build failed
<robru> abeato: you can't release a wily trunk to vivid, either do a dual silo or branch for vivid
<robru> morphis: not sure about that error there, can't find the orig.tar... It might be because your trying to change the version from native to nonnative... Try pushing those changes to trunk and then putting a null mp in the silo.
<abeato> robru, I was trying to see if I could create 2 MPs from one branch, with one MP targeting vivid and the other wily
<abeato> robru, but does not seem possible
<Mirv> morphis: ah, you found the wiki page thanks to robert too!
<morphis> yeah
<robru> abeato: no, that's a horrible idea. What would happen when they merge to trunk? You'd have conflicting changelogs
<Mirv> robru: my latest info is that source NEW:s go to the queue (and that's why we don't need to ask preNEW-review for them), while binary new:s are skipped so we need to manually ask for the reviews
<robru> abeato: if you want to release to both from one trunk you need to do a dual silo
<morphis> robru: I just changed the packaging bits, but if I understand you right we have to merge my MP now first before going ahead, right?
<abeato> robru, my idea is that CI train might be able to handle that
<robru> abeato: is there a reason that you can't use a dual silo?
<abeato> robru, well after the gcc5 switch we have many projects branched
<abeato> so I was experimenting a bit
<Mirv> morphis: I think there's a possibility that train doesn't support native packages anymore, meaning that you need "0.230-0ubuntu1" version number instead
<morphis> let me try that
<Mirv> native packages did work at one point but it was more of a bug probably
<Mirv> and now that lxc-android-config has an upstream project, it's not native anymore to Ubuntu :)
<Mirv> "kind of"
<robru> abeato: there is a way to do it from one trunk and keep using dual silo, but it takes a bunch of packaging voodoo. Talk to michi about it he has a proof of concept that works
<robru> I should get some documentation together for that...
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & RDT (robru daylight saving time) timezones
<abeato> robru, I had actually noticed that there is a silo from him that generates the dependencies dynamically apparently
<abeato> robru, it would be great if michi or somebody shares that in the mailing list :)
<robru> Mirv: lol
<robru> abeato: it's 2 AM for me, I'm afk can't get the details. But michi has a good example if you just read what he did. You can make an override_dh_auto_build that generates the correct debian/control with correct values per distro
<abeato> robru, thanks, and take some rest
<robru> abeato: i mean override_dh_auto_clean, grep his source for that and you can see how it works
<abeato> great
<robru> abeato: can't sleep, clowns'll eat me
<abeato> :D
<morphis> Mirv, robru: just adding -0ubuntu1 doesn't seem to be enough
<morphis> still asking for the tarball
<morphis> ah I see
<morphis> used - instead of +
<robru> morphis: that is really strange, the whole point of split mode is that it makes thr tarball by dropping the debian dir. Double check you have it set right? I don't see anything obviously wrong...
<Mirv> morphis: - should be good, I'm testing something on my own
<Mirv> I don't see anything wrong anymore either
<morphis> if I used + with a local bzr bd run it doesn't ask anymore for the tarball
<morphis> and the info "This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be..." goes away
<robru> Hm
<morphis> citrain correctly notes: "dch warning: Previous package version was Debian native whilst new version is not"
<Mirv> I wonder what I managed to do when I get build success without it trying to merge the MP in the first place :D https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-1-build/213/console
<Mirv> I was just experimenting based on morphis' branch https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/lxc-android-config/randomtest/+merge/269866
<Mirv> morphis: I don't know what's going on in my test silo, but I was trying to add a fake non-native entry plus use a date code (which includes + in upstream version and the - for being a non-native package)
<robru> Mirv: silo 2 is a manual source...? Force rebuild means it watches the ppa twice as hard i guess.
<Mirv> morphis: ah, now I notice. delete the debian/bzr-builddeb.conf
<Mirv> robru: it is not, that's the fun of it. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/298
<Mirv> morphis: and don't change the rest of it, that'll probably fix it
<robru> morphis: uh "+0ubuntu1" is not a thing that makes sense, if that works it's only by accident. You should try to ape a real version with the date stamp and the train will run with it
<Mirv> morphis: just keep the 0.230-0ubuntu1 and bzr rm debian/bzr-builddeb.conf
<robru> Mirv: the console log you linked was silo 2 not 24.
<morphis> Mirv, robru: done, let me try this now
<Mirv> robru: wow, quite a coincidence that I actually run a build job for a wrong silo that has the same package :D
<mzanetti> robru, hey, a small bug report for bileto: when there's a merge conflict in a branch, it prints that with a link to the branch, but the link includes a dot at the end which breaks it
<robru> morphis: well that looks good, both uploads accepted
<morphis> yeah!
<mzanetti> robru, here's an example: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/285
<robru> mzanetti: oh haha. Can you email me with a link to the log that has that? I'll fix it during my shift tomorrow
<mzanetti> robru, ack
<mandel> robru, so, this mr https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/wily-add-appid-metadata/+merge/269364 is building on vivid, yet is aiming for wily.. at lets so it says here => https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-download-manager-vivid-armhf-ci/28/console
<mandel> robru, any idea?
<robru> mandel: yeah that's not the train you looked to there, nothing to do with me
<Mirv> mandel: it's 2.45am for hi.. okay, he's there
<mandel> robru, sorry sorry!
<mandel> Mirv, do you know anything about that? The ci bot using the wrong release.. :-/
<robru> Mirv: for some reason at 11 pm i put on a 4 hour YouTube video thinking that was a good idea
<Mirv> mandel: try highlighting cihelp for that ^
<Mirv> robru: sounds wise
<psivaa> mandel: i'll take a look at this. i'd need some time. digging some other issues at the moment. but i'll make a record of your issue and come back to you
<mandel> psivaa, ok, is not a show stopper, I'll add a comment in the MR
<mandel> psivaa, moving to gcc 5 has this problems
<cjwatson> Mirv,bzoltan_: for future reference, the place to ask for PPA changes is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, preferably not RT or webops
<cjwatson> webops can do it of course but we prefer to distribute load away from them where possible
<kgunn> trainguards so in silo 54, i was doing a src sync from wily to vivid+o, mir and u-s-c built fine, but qtmir just seems to wait and time out
<kgunn> is something with a twin not capable of being sync'd at all ?
<robru> kgunn: I'm not aware of any limitations on the non-gles one being synced. Should be the same...
<kgunn> robru: dude...you're up too :)
<robru> kgunn: i need help
<kgunn> robru: so you were helping me last night....and qtmir is the only pkg refusing to build
<kgunn> as i watched the output file, it just spins saying "qtmir...waiting"
<kgunn> or no "watching"
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: OK
<robru> kgunn: the fact that it's trying to upload "0ubuntu2" is quite suspect, can you confirm you didn't already sync this version? 0ubuntu1 is either already in the PPA or the archive
<kgunn> robru: ah...i just found out....someone did something naughty
<kgunn> vivid+o is ahead of wily
<robru> Ooh good
<kgunn> so i just need to land qtmir latest in wily and rebuild....i think
<kgunn> crap
<kgunn> this is gonna be a mess
<kgunn> cause then i think unity-api is involved somehow
<robru> kgunn: not sure, sorry.
<kgunn> robru: ok, my teams mess thos
<kgunn> sorry to bother
<robru> kgunn: no worries
<robru> kgunn: the train now supports a way to have dual landings even for packages affected by gcc5 abi but it's a little experimental, you should coordinate with michi, he has a working proof of concept.
<kgunn> robru: thanks
<robru> kgunn: it's a little bit voodoo but a nice dual landing would clean up your mess ;-)
<Mirv> it seems it doesn't hurt I'm having this very late lunch since you two are a fit for each other regarding working hours :)
<robru> Mirv: send help... I need sleep therapy
<Mirv> yeah you both do
<Mirv> this google result seems to be on the topic, but I'm not sure if it's sane https://www.reddit.com/comments/meaq9/the_real_quick_fix_to_get_your_fucked_up_sleep/
<abeato> Mirv, how can I abandon a silo? I don't see the option anymore
<Mirv> abeato: if you have a silo assigned, ask a trainguard to free that up, it also makes the request abandoned
<robru> abeato: Mirv ONLY_FREE_SILO.
<robru> Mirv: landers can free their own
<Mirv> robru: oh!
<abeato> Mirv, ok please free silo 16 then
<Mirv> abeato: so, click the Merge & Clean and select ONLY_FREE_SILO
<Mirv> abeato: new instructions, do not ping but free it up yourself :)
<abeato> ah, ok
<abeato> hehe
<abeato> nice
<robru> Mirv: i thought you knew, this isn't something that changed recently, landers could always free their own
<Mirv> the train is really good nowadays, all the features coming together
<Mirv> robru: I simply didn't know..
<robru> Mirv: maybe skim the landingprocess page, i overhauled it last week
 * Mirv opens https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<robru> Mirv: there was a hilarious part that used to say "ci airline will be ready ~july 2014" so that was in need of updating ;-)
<Mirv> robru: any day now!
<robru> Mirv: OK I'm fading... Goodnight!
<Mirv> robru: goodnight!
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: how those requests are picked up?
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: mailed to answer contacts for Launchpad, which includes Launchpad staff
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: OK, so eventually somebody will pick up. I managed to fill up the PPA :( I somehow feel that PPAs are not designed to host such content...
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: how do you mean eventually?  you have no pending requests
<cjwatson> oh, six minutes ago
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: just got two uploads rejected
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: would you mind adding me temporarily to ~ubuntu-sdk-team?  then I can make this change (and leave the team immediately afterwards) without having to wait for William to be around
<cjwatson> I should get round to getting commercial admin privileges for myself :)
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: welcome to the team :) i will show you later our backlogs...
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: ok, sorted (and left :-) )
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  so quickly? I was already looking for a suitable task :D
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: Thank you
<cjwatson> I suspect the LP bug queue is longer than yours, just because it's been around for longer :-)
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: Yeps... I admit, we have a decent bug queue... but you know, I think like with kids It is already big enough for being left out without our control.
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: all webbrowser-app generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako CI jobs are failing, they apparently fail to flash the device, is that a known issue?'
<oSoMoN> (see e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3242/console)
<alesage> oSoMoN, maybe plars knows ^^
<mandel> trainguard so, I have a very very interesting question, anyone wants to hear my idea?
<renatu> Mirv, thanks, for landing silo 24. About the bug #1491255, how do you suggest us to maintain that since the symbols could be different in wily and vivid
<ubot5> bug 1491255 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Add .symbols file for tracking API" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491255
<renatu> Mirv, until now we are using the same branch (trunk) for both
<renatu> Mirv, creating new branches just because of the symbols files does not look good
<renatu> Mirv, mandel is having this problem right now with download-manager API,
<mandel> renatu, Mirv so, as I mentioned, my idea is to have packging branches per distro and just keep the symbol issues there
<mandel> renatu, Mirv and keep the same source in trunk. Then when we create a silo we provide the mr for trun and the mr for the pacaking
<Mirv> renatu: mandel: right, and it was mentioned michi has a solution for differing symbols too (maybe similar)
<mandel> Mirv, would be nice to have a hang out, brain storm and get this fix asap
<mandel> Mirv, I hate to have to do crazy backport branches just for the symbols, and yes, is no ones fault except for cpp
<michi> mandel, Mirv: have a look at the gen-debian-files script and the rules file in the debian directory in silo 10.
<michi> That’s pretty much all you need.
<michi> It’s just the usual substition grind with sed and what not.
<Mirv> mandel: michi: I haven't done this myself yet, but thanks to michi I've added now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Dual-landing_and_handling_symbols
<Mirv> renatu: ^
<michi> Mirv: reading...
<Mirv> I think some more documentation on the usage might be handy :)
<michi> Mirv: The trick with the symbols file is to have only one of them.
<michi> Either wily or vivid, it doesn’t matter.
<michi> But don’t try to do a symbols file for both, you’ll go mad that way.
<michi> Basically, if a symbols file on vivid passes, and the same code is compiled for both vivid and wily, there is no point in having a symbols file for wily too.
<michi> That’s because, if a vivid symbols file is good, the only differences in the wily symbols file will be due to compiler differences.
<michi> Different symbol mangling with the new ABI, and differences in inlining.
<michi> So, adding a symbols file for wily too won’t show anything that a vivid build won’t show.
<michi> Longer term, the goal is to get rid of symbols files completely because they are the wrong tool for the job.
<michi> The catch some ABI breaks, but only some.
<michi> Even in C, there are many ways to break ABI that won’t show up in the symbols file.
<michi> In C++, there are many more
<mandel> michi, well, I was told that QA wants them for OTA7
<michi> abi-compliance-checker is the way to go for C++ and, if we are honest about it, for C as well.
<michi> QA needs to learn that symbols files don’t do what they are meant to do.
<michi> It’s an education campaign.
<michi> If a symbols file doesn’t pass, that means the ABI is broken.
<mandel> michi,  if we ditch them, we should tell QA, get a company rule and deal with it without symbol files
<michi> That, by not means, implies that, if a symbols file passes, that the ABI is not broken.
<michi> abi-compliance-checker.
<michi> Catches everything a symbols file with catch, plus dozens more cases that a symbols file won’t catch.
<michi> It’s a far better way to establish whether the ABI is still intact.
<mandel> michi, I;m also a little worried about upstream projects, in ours we can drop them and then add abi-compliece-checker
<michi> The problem with acc is that it’s cumbersome to use and difficult to integrate into our CI story
<mandel> michi, for me, as long as we do not have to mantain two files etc.. I'm ok
<michi> I’m working on making it more bearable.
<michi> For now, if you have a symbols file for either wily or vivid, that’s cool.
<michi> Just don’t try and add a second one.
<michi> It won’t show you anything new.
<michi> Maintaining the bloody symbols file has been the bane of our lives for the past two years.
<michi> There are an unbelievably stupid number of ways in which that can break, with no ABI in danger whatsoever.
<michi> That’s for C++.
<michi> For C, it’s not as bad.
<michi> Check out silo 10, it’l give you the general gist of things.
<michi> debian/rules and all the .install files are generated on the fly.
<mandel> michi, so, abi-change-checker, I'm never heard about it, is it new, did we build that?
<mandel> michi, I'd like to know how it works
<michi> For scopes-api, it’s more complex than it will be for most projects because we changed the way we name our soversion recently.
<michi> abi-compliance-checker
<michi> It’s in the archives.
<renatu> michi, what I understood is that the symbol files will be mandatory now
<michi> perl script that reads the symbol table and the headers and does a fairly deep inspection of the ABI *at the source code level*.
<michi> renatu: the symbols files are useless (mostly) to establish that the ABI is still intact.
<michi> They don’t do what they are meant to do.
<michi> Sticking to a policy such as this is not productive.
<michi> Symbols files catch *some* ABI issues, but nowhere near enough of them to matter.
<renatu> but the QA team are asking us to create it on the projects to accept our MR
<michi> They are simply the wrong mechanism to establish ABI compliance.
<Mirv> michi: renatu: mandel: I have to stop for today but I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Dual-landing_and_handling_symbols by parsing the contents of silo 10 + reading michi's initial explanation above
<mandel> Mirv, good starting point
<michi> the QA team needs to learn that they are asking for something that causes a lot of maintenance overhead for very little return on investment.
<renatu> michi, I do not have problems with my .install files the problem will start with symbol files
<michi> Mirv:
<michi> Just skimming.
<michi> hold back on the publishing of this please.
<michi> the Vivid special-casing is rather unique to our project and won’t apply to most other projects.
<michi> I’m about to hack this up a little bit more to get rid of the vivid special case altogether.
<michi> Anyway, the basic idea is simple: have the hook in debian/rules that calls a shell script (or python, whatever).
<Mirv> michi: it's a wiki :) added a note at the top that it's a bit WIP
<michi> Then make that script adjust all the soversion stuff, rename files, substitute the first line into the symbols file, generate a shlibs file, and so on.
<michi> the idea is that, if you compile the exact same source for both vivid and wily, the only differences that matter are in the debian files.
<michi> So, generate the debian files instead of coddling two different series along.
<michi> In the end, for identical source, there should be only two things that differ in the final packages: the soname, and the package name.
<michi> Use a symbols file for vivid, and a shlibs file for wily (until we get abi-compliance-checker working nicely)
<michi> That way, we are no worse off than we are now, but we don’t have to maintain two series and two symbols files.
<Mirv> ogra_: can you review https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu-app-launch_content.diff it adds liblibertine-dev dependency and changes to depend on upstart instead of transitional upstart-bin. changelog entry funniness is because of different order wily/vivid landings but seem correct otherwise.
<Mirv> tedg: you will need to MIR request libertine when you eventually land the new ubuntu-app-launch to wily, even though 046 is vivid overlay only
<Mirv> depending on the point of view it might be wanted to be done already before 046 can be published to overlay
<tedg> bregma: ^
<Mirv> bregma: tedg: so regarding wily 1. get archive admin to approve it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text= 2. file a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libertine 3. when approved, arrange for ubuntu-app-launch release and alert also trainguard so that when publishing it archive admin:s need to be once more contacted
<Mirv> to do the actual (approved) promotion to main of libertine once ubuntu-app-launch starts needing it
<kgunn> trainguards long story short, due to proj deps branching (or not) and debian dep numbers....i think i want to do one of 2 things
<kgunn> 1) can i have 1 silo with MPs and 1 silo with src sync rebuild, and guarantee those go together ?
<kgunn> or 2) have 1 silo with mp's, then create another silo for the src sync...copy over the binaries from that 2nd silo into the first to make it a guarantee ?
<ogra_> Mirv, looks fine ... if it breaks tedg will get no beer at the next sprint ... so ACK ...
<Mirv> ogra_: serious enough threat, ok!
<Mirv> kgunn: not understanding the why still, but I'd use 2) ie use a temporary throwaway silo from where you copy when everything is ready to the first silo. it's also easier for QA to test when there's only one final silo.
<Mirv> I need to go now like I probably said a long time ago :) so please wait for robert to wake up for trainguardings
<tedg> Wait, wait. Perhaps bregma should be in charge here, I'm not willing to take those risks!
<tedg> Thanks ogra_ !
<nerochiaro> cihelp: does anyone know why this is failing ? looks like infrastructure problems: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3244/console
<alf_> psivaa: Hi! Did you get a chance to look at the https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-vivid-i386-build/ failures? Seems like an archive problem?
<psivaa> alf_: not yet, that's still in the list. sorry being consumed by something else
<fginther> nerochiaro, it looks like a couple of mako devices have failed. Not sure the cause yet.
<fginther> nerochiaro, I've triggered a rebuild on that branch
<tsdgeos> cihelp: all the qmluitests jobs are stuck http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/
<nerochiaro> fginther: ok. if it happens on other branches should I alert you ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, the failed devices have been taken offline, so new runs should be ok for now. But if this caused other runs to fail, we can restart those too
<fginther> nerochiaro, but at the moment, there is a shortage of working devices
<mzanetti> psivaa, what tsdgeos tried to say above is that all the slaves are offline and can't be started by jenkins: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/vivid&&amd64/?
<fginther> psivaa, the restart of the libvirt service may have broken the connection to s-jenkins. We may have to restart s-jenkins to correct it
<psivaa> fginther: hmm yea, that could probably be the reason..
<fginther> s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci needs a restart, sorry for the short notice
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & RDT (robru daylight saving time) timezones, s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci needs a restart
<robru> kgunn: alright, what's the plan? you want two silos?
<robru> crap
 * popey creates https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/306 and wonders what happens next.. some bot?
<popey> yes, some bot.
<kgunn> robru: yep, so question is....do you have magical powers to copy over the pkgs from the silo 24 ppa into the silo 54 ppa ? and do i need to add something else to the silo 54 entry in the train ?
<kgunn> e.g. mir listed in some text block entry to tell the silo 54 configuration that will be there
<robru> kgunn: I do have magical powers.
<robru> kgunn: one sec
<fginther> mzanetti, tsdgeos, the unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid have been restored
<mzanetti> fginther, thanks :)
<robru> kgunn: ok I did the copy. you should now add 'mir' to the sources field of silo 54, do the 'assign' and then do a build with WATCH_ONLY
<robru> popey: presumably qa will pick that up
<kgunn> robru: i must be missing something ^
<robru> kgunn: yep, you ran a build that deleted all your files but then failed to build anything: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-1-build/16/consoleFull so you'll need to rebuild the whole silo now.
<kgunn> robru: but i marked it as watch?
<robru> kgunn: but there's nothing to watch, because everything in your silo was previously deleted. you have nothing. you need to rebuild.
<robru> kgunn: look at the log I pasted, it literally says "deleting everything" and then when it tries to build it fails and stops.
<kgunn> robru: maybe i misunderstood...i thot silo54 would already be empty, except for mir that you just copied in from silo 24, meaning it
<kgunn> would "watch" and see mir, but then build the mp's
<kgunn> and how come when i look in the silo54 ppa i see 6 hrs old pkgs
<robru> kgunn: i don't... what...
<robru> kgunn: WATCH_ONLY means that it WATCHes ONLY... I don't understand how you could think that would build anything.
<robru> kgunn: I also don't understand why you think your silo would be empty? I thought the whole point of this exercise was that you had MPs in there that you'd built?
<kgunn> robru: sorry, then i didn't express myself properly... and it's kinda long winded so here goes...
<kgunn> i was trying to get mir that's in wily to vivid+o
<kgunn> and that mir has an abi break going from old to new in vivid+o
<kgunn> so i need to rebuild usc & qtmir
<dobey> err
<dobey> trainguards: eh? 14:35 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, ubuntu/landing-040: Can't publish: Critical data missing from packagelist. Perhaps try a WATCH_ONLY build:
<kgunn> can't mix mp's & src sync in silo...so, looked at doing one big src sync from wily, but due to other deps (unity-api & qtmir)
<robru> dobey: right I was going to look at that, one sec
<kgunn> that didn't work...so then tried to do all MP's including mir, but then 15.10 v 15.04 complaining ....so
<kgunn> this was my last idea...
<robru> kgunn: your silo is in a broken state and needs to be completely rebuilt. however you got those packages into the PPA, they're orphaned because the necessary branches are not in the silo dir.
<kgunn> do temp silo src sync for mir, so builds mir happily for vivid+o no complaining
<robru> kgunn: the thing about versions is easy to fix, you need to branch for vivid rather than trying to build your wily trunk for vivid.
<robru> kgunn: and in your vivid branch you need to s/15.10/15.04/ on the changelog version of the most recent entry.
<kgunn> so painful to have 2 branches when it's the same damn src
<robru> kgunn: well michi is working on a solution to that as I mentioned. but it's a lot of extra work
<robru> dobey: oh crap, I broke everything, hang on
<dobey> ok
<kgunn> robru: consider for a moment, dual landing allows me not to have to have 2 damn branches....only reason i can't is someone on a 2 degree separation dpendency decided to have 2 branches for what seems to be no good reason
<robru> slangasek may be better than I am at explaining why two branches are preferrable ^^
<dobey> the problem is because your silo has an MP for some other project which doesn't do dual landings?
<robru> kgunn: anyway, train has support for the magic that lets you dual land, it's up to you to fix your packaging to make it happen, just follow the way michi's doing it if you really want that
<slangasek> eh
<slangasek> I'm not about to dictate that people *should* use separate branches
<slangasek> however, this kind of drag on dual landings is bound to increase over time
<robru> dobey: ok I have a fix in trunk, just waiting on IS to roll that out then I can publish it.
<slangasek> and michi's work isn't ready to land yet in the archive, so I don't recommend adopting that just now if you're trying to unblock something you need landed today
<dobey> robru: ok
<robru> dobey: ugh, IS guy is on lunch for 1.5 hours already. are you in a hurry to publish that?
<dobey> robru: not critical, but want to get it landed asap
<robru> dobey: k, if you get sick of waiting for IS to roll out my fix you might want to consider getting a core dev to copy the package to the archive manually, and then merging the silo manually. i have no idea when this guy will get back, already pinged him twice.
<kgunn> slangasek: what specifically do "no recommend adopting if trying to unblock something landing today"
<robru> dobey: ok sorry for the delay, published
<dobey> robru: ok, great, thanks
<robru> kgunn: the packaging changes required to keep dual landing even in the face of gcc5 issues are really staggering, it's not something you can just easily do in a hurry.
<kgunn> got it
<kgunn> robru: but dual landing today just rebuilds no ?
<kgunn> which i like btw
<kgunn> bin copy seems naughty
<kgunn> (potentially naughty)
<robru> kgunn: yes, exactly. dual landing just rebuilds. which is really horribly broken for gcc5 projects because you need to have different binary package names, which means you need to have different debian/control files to achieve that
<robru> kgunn: so in the train we implemented a hook that allows you to rewrite your debian/control as appropriate for the release you're building for. but it's up to you to write a script that generates the appropriate debian/control
<robru> kgunn: it's not something you can just drop in and go, it's a really massive architectural shift in your packaging
<robru> kgunn: if you're curious you can look at what michi's doing in silo 10, it's a big deal
<kgunn> when you say control file, you're implying hard dep on gcc versions
<robru> kgunn: no, I'm implying that the actual *names* of the binary packages are different for wily than for vivid.
<dobey> the ABI is different, therefore package names must be different
<robru> kgunn: which is not something that debian/control actually supports, so you need to create a meta debian/control that you then pre-process into the correct debian/control as appropriate.
<dobey> because otherwise libmir0 on one will not be the same as libmir0 on the other
<robru> kgunn: so eg you'd need to rename debian/control to debian/control.in, and then you'd change "Package: libmirN" to "Package: libmir@SONAME@", and then in your debian/rules you make some magic that figures out what the correct @SONAME@ is for vivid vs wily, and then s/@SONAME@/the series-appropriate soname/
<robru> kgunn: but there's a ton of different places you have to do that, it's all over your install files. like I said, not a quick fix
<robru> kgunn: oh sorry I've only just noticed. that package copy I did for you failed because the same version was already in the PPA.
<bregma> hey robru I just rebuilt silo 27 with changes requested by archive admins after a NEW review, is there something that needs to be done to upload to the queue again?
<robru> bregma: yeah it would need to be published again.
<bregma> robru, do I do that or do you guys do that?
 * bregma may have been hit on the head and forgotten everything
<robru> bregma: I'll do it
 * bregma was recently on a sprint where his employer is trying to raise an army of sleep-deprived alcoholic zombies
<robru> awesome
<robru> slangasek: can I get you to try publishing request 278? apparently checkupload doesn't like NEW stuff ^^
<bregma> is that a bug in the splendid new bileto code?
<slangasek> it's by design that you can't publish a new package to the archive without signoff of an Ubuntu dev
<slangasek> I'm on a call right now, I can give it my full attention in about 20 min
<slangasek> what's with the AttributeError? :)
<robru> slangasek: attributeerror is coming from lplib, I wrote my code according to spec and caught the ClientError thrown when people aren't authorized to upload.
<robru> slangasek: ok I have a workaround, just trying to recreate the issue in staging to confirm
<slangasek> robru: my attempt to publish: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-027-2-publish/49/
<slangasek> robru: despite marking 'ack_packaging'
<robru> slangasek: thanks, it's clearly a bug in lazr, I'm working on a workaround, just poking around in staging.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> ah it's the same backtrace, innit
<slangasek> ok then
<robru> slangasek: heh, ok workaround has succeeded but it's uncovered a bug in my code now ;-)
<robru> slangasek: so since this is forcing the issue, what's the story for NEW packages? only core devs can publish NEW?
 * slangasek hands robru the norelco yakshaver 2000
<slangasek> robru: I believe the rule is that core devs and MOTU can upload NEW packages, and other ubuntu-devs cannot
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson, wgrant: ^^ can you sanity check me on that?
<robru> slangasek: is there an lp team for MOTU? how do I check that?
<infinity> slangasek: MOTU (which core-dev is a subset of) can upload NEW, yes.  Fuzzier if you're NEWing something detined for main, since you'll never be able to do a second upload if you're not core-dev, but we hand-wave past that. :P
<slangasek> robru: can you not rely on the existing checkUpload call to determine this properly?  or is this the part that's failing?
<robru> slangasek: yes that is exactly what is failing
<slangasek> robru: i.e. I would expect the LP API to tell you "is this person allowed to upload this non-existent package? y/n"
<infinity> robru: ~motu would be the right team, but obviously hardcoding teams is wrong, since you should be getting the answer from LP.
<slangasek> robru: what happens if you call checkUpload() without a source package name?
<robru> slangasek: checkUpload seems to work fine for packages that exist but it explodes horribly with that AttributeError if you call it on a package that isn't in the archive
<slangasek> try: checkUpload(sourcepackagename=, ...) except AttributeError: checkUpload(...)
<robru> slangasek: gimme a sec to poke that
<dobey> that AttributeError looks like a python3 vs python2 api issue
<dobey> robru: ^^
<robru> dobey: yes
<robru> dobey: I fixed that trivially by monkeypatching.
<dobey> ah ok
<jgdx> cihelp: evening, why is webapp tests run for [1]? The params says ubuntu-system-settings test suite only. [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3252
<jgdx> doesn't happen for all builds, but this is not the first time I believe
<jgdx> in #3214 unity8 tests are run
<slangasek> robru: hmm bug #821366
<ubot5> bug 821366 in Launchpad itself "IArchive.checkUpload() requires existing sourcepackagename" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821366
<robru> ah, yes
<infinity> Only 4 years old.
<robru> infinity: they'll fix it any day now
<infinity> robru: So, a gross workaround (which may or may not be better than hardcoding a team) would be to trap the expected error from a nonexistant source, and sub in spn=sendmail (which will never, ever, ever leave universe). :P
<robru> slangasek: Uncaught exception: ValueError: No value for required parameter 'sourcepackagename'
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> sendmail is in main.  Nevermind.  lolwut.
<slangasek> heh
<robru> infinity: sorry I'm just catching up with slangasek's suggestion to omit spn
<infinity> There would be others that would fit the bill.
<infinity> But gross hack either way.
<slangasek> robru: yeah confirmed locally and via api docs that spn is required
<robru> slangasek: thoughts? hard-code default package name or hard-code team membership
<infinity> It's the same end result, really.  We could change which team has upload rights (but probably not), or we could pick a package we're sure will never leave universe, but it might.
<robru> slangasek: I can say "if no sourcepub is found, check person's teams for MOTU" or whatever easily enough
<infinity> The worst fallout from the package hack is that you further restrict uploaders.
<slangasek> robru: I think it's easier to hard-code a default package name
<robru> slangasek: ok, what's a good package to use then? if not sendmail?
<infinity> Now, let me find something in universe that sucks so bad we'll never promote it, but is so ubiquitous that we'll never remove it.
<slangasek> infinity: would something from multiverse work?
<infinity> slangasek: Yes.  Flash?
<slangasek> maybe one of those packages that's blacklisted in seeds
<slangasek> hmm but libavcodec has an soname so that doesn't help
<slangasek> oh, except source package - so 'libav'
<slangasek> robru, infinity: ^^ my suggestion for a default source package
<infinity> flashplugin-installer is mine.
<robru> slangasek: infinity: oh I just tried it with an empty string and it seems to have worked
<slangasek> hahwut
<infinity> Oh?
<infinity> Well, that works better then.
<robru> slangasek: infinity: well "worked" in the sense that it told me I'm not authorized
<infinity> You still need to trap and retry, but that's fine.
<fginther> jgdx, ah. I found that it was configured to use the wrong workspace directory and it was inadvertently picking up results from another test. Should be fixed shortly.
<robru> slangasek: can I get you to run this publish job with and without ACK? https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/build?delay=0sec
<robru> infinity: trap and retry?
<fginther> jgdx, 'it' being the mako-20 which ran that test.
<infinity> robru: Rerun it with a personid who has rights?
<infinity> robru: Well, you need to checkUpload for your spn, then retry if it explodes, no?
<robru> infinity: well, that would mean finding a person to run the job, not something I can do in the code
<robru> infinity: no, I call getPublishedSources to confirm my spn exists. if it does I set it, if not, empty string
<infinity> robru: Oh, or that, sure.  Mine was an optimisation to avoid the check except when needed, but if you getPS for other reasons, yours is cleaner.
<robru> infinity: yeah we need to check the component also
<robru> infinity: can you run that job I linked ^^ with and without ACK_PACKAGING checked? need to make sure it really works
<infinity> robru: Is this going to publish a real thing to a real place?
<robru> infinity: no it's staging
<robru> not connected to anything. just need to make sure it doesn't say "infinity not authorized to upload"
<infinity> robru: Okay.  The big blue "build" button?
<robru> infinity: yep
<infinity> adconrad is missing the Job/Build permission
<robru> infinity: did you check the teams on SSO when you logged in?
<robru> infinity: core devs should be authorized
<infinity> No.  If you need teams, shouldn't you set them mandatory in your SSO config? :P
<robru> infinity: that is the case in production but not in staging
<robru> infinity: please log out, check the teams, log back in, run the job
<infinity> Okay, seems to have done a thing when hitting the button without ticking any boxes.
<robru> infinity: ah, so that's bad then, if it thinks you're not authorized.
<infinity> Hrm?
<infinity> It did a thing.  Not nothing.
<infinity> I'm assuming I was authorized.
<robru> infinity: the thing it did is that it told you you're not authorized to upload a package to universe. I'd consider that a failure, no?
<infinity> Oh, where do I see that? :P
<robru> infinity: click through to the console log
<robru> infinity: I'll try this again with libav.
<infinity> Man, I love jenkins.
<robru> infinity: I can't wait to get rid of it ;-)
<brendand> infinity, here's your prize for being the first person ever to say that!
<infinity> robru: flashplugin-nonfree, please.
<infinity> robru: libav will probably get removed some day soon as ffmpeg takes over, and fp-nonfree is multiverse, so a true superset of archive permissions.
<infinity> brendand: It was said ironically, I can't possibly be the first.
<brendand> infinity, if said ironically, then no, definitely not the first
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & RDT (robru daylight saving time) timezones
 * brendand takes back infinity's prize
<robru> infinity: what's the source package name? flashplugin-installer?
<infinity> robru: flashplugin-nonfree
<robru> infinity: ok, run that job one more time with debug checked please
<robru> infinity: ok perfect, thanks
<robru> infinity: that's confirmed working then, I'll write some tests now
<infinity> robru: Hey, it even works if I ACK the packaging changes.
<robru> infinity: yep
<infinity> 2015-09-02 21:23:12,462 DEBUG Beginning: phase: ackaging
<infinity> Good ol' ackaging.
<robru> infinity: it's a portmanteau of ACK and PACKAGING. ;-)
<infinity> robru: Righto.  For when someone needs to pack the ackage.
<slangasek> robru: https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/build?delay=0sec done; Access Denied
<robru> slangasek: what?
<robru> slangasek: also infinity beat you to it, but thanks for trying
<slangasek> robru: ok :)
<infinity> robru: If this code is intended to live more than a few minutes, you might want some obnoxiously loud "XXX: AAAACK, STUPID HACK" comments around the fake spn bit. :P
<robru> infinity: I expect this will be in production for 4-8 years. ;-)
<robru> infinity: 1-2x the current age of that bug ;-)
 * infinity wonders how LP's own queue deals with this.
<infinity> I would have thought it calls the same method, but, well.  Soyuz, man.
<slangasek> robru: why does staging want to know from SSO that I'm a core-dev, as opposed to just knowing that I'm a ci-train-users?
<robru> slangasek: because core-dev is required for publishing.
<slangasek> robru: oh, because that's the existing check, right
<slangasek> and goes away when this is done ;)
<robru> slangasek: yeah. jenkins ACLs go by launchpad teams
<robru> slangasek: you were saying something about code review? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/monkeypatch-lazr/+merge/269988 ;-)
<slangasek> totes
<robru> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/monkeypatch-lazr/revision/1070#citrain/recipes/base.py fun times. fun times.
<dobey> oh, ugh
<robru> slangasek: does that mean you'll review or is that sarcasm? ;-)
<infinity> robru: When you tested an empty spr, did you test None or an empty string?
<slangasek> robru: I am reviewing
<robru> infinity: empty string
<robru> slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> infinity: both None and emptystring fail
<infinity> robru: Reading some source here, internally, 'None' would work.  Though I'm not sure if that can be represented sanely over an xmlrpc API, which might be the issue.
<slangasek> (checked with lp-shell)
<slangasek> No such source package: ''.
<slangasek> and with None, it's sourcepackagename: Required input is missing.
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, could be a serialisation issue or something, might need to explicitly allow null and the empty string as well to make the wire protcol happier.
<infinity> slangasek: Cause the internal methods totally don't choke on spn=None.
<infinity> Which is why this works for the real queue.
<slangasek> robru: approved
<robru> slangasek: thanks
<robru> slangasek: ok, seeing as that only affects NEW packages I think I'll roll that out tomorrow batched together with some other stuff. I already did 2 rollouts today, trying not to bother IS too much...
<slangasek> robru: well, I believe bregma's publication is blocked until this is fixed
<slangasek> I think you want to at least /ask/ IS for the rollout
<infinity> slangasek: No, I did bregma's by hand.
<robru> yeah ^
<robru> bregma: although we will need ~ci-train-bot added to ~libertine-team
<infinity> slangasek: To wily, that is.  We could do the same to the overlay, if that's also blocked.
<robru> infinity: oh I did that already. was that premature?
<infinity> robru: Oh, if you did vivid-overlay, fine by me, I wasn't sure if it was choking on the same issue.
<robru> infinity: yeah the publish job was exploding before it got to the part where it copied to vivid
<bregma> why is it always me?
<infinity> bregma: Nefarious reasons.
<robru> bregma: stop making new projects with new teams :-P
<slangasek> infinity: ah ok
<bregma> robru, should that silo get merged now?
<robru> bregma: did you add the bot to the team?
<bregma> oh, crap, that's what I forgot
<robru> bregma: after that's done I don't think there's any harm in merging. strictly speaking the train would have waited for the package to migrate fully but the excuses page says "valid candidate" so that should migrate real soon now...
<infinity> Except that, entertainingly, it thinks libertine breaks itself on arm64.
<infinity> Impressive.
<robru> infinity: that excuses page is a bit rubbish if "valid candidate" is a false positive.
<Laney> Valid for the next stage
<infinity> robru: It's a two-stage process.
<Laney> E: Package 'proot' has no installation candidate
<Laney> That is why
<robru> infinity: is that something you can wave through or will this require fixes from bregma?
<Laney> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=788113 maybe look at that
<ubot5> Debian bug 788113 in src:proot "proot: FTBFS on arm64" [Normal,Open]
<bregma> grr
<infinity> What's pulling in proot?
<infinity> Oh, the python module.
<Laney> libertine -> libertine-tools -> python3-libertine -> proot
<infinity> Which is why I didn't see it in the arm64 build log. :P
<robru> bregma: arm64 is for chumps, i wouldn't support it if I were you.
<bregma> libertine pulls in proot for the time being because of need in vivid-overlay
<Laney> That bug has a patch you know
<Laney> Someone arm64ish could review it
<infinity> It does indeed.
<infinity> And I shall.
<infinity> Okay, that patch alone leads me to believe that proot is gross.
<robru> bregma: anyway it's sounding like infinity is going to fix proot on arm64 and then you'll be good to go. watch here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libertine and merge when it says "release (universe)"
<robru> brb
 * Laney goes to bed happy 
<infinity> It's going to have the same sadness on ppc*, mind you.
<infinity> Where proot isn't ported at all.
<fginther> bregma, speaking of libertine... Should ci for lp:libertine/devel be done on wily or vivid+overlay or something else?
<bregma> fginther, wily please
<fginther> bregma, danke
 * bregma steps out to buy some groceries for his poor starving family
<infinity> bregma: OOI, why was fakechroot good enough for later releases, but not trusty?
<infinity> bregma: Given fakechroot is the same version in trusty->wily, that seems odd.
<infinity> bregma: (Also, if this is ever meant to be supported, fakechroot has a 2000% better chance at passing an MIR than proot does, from my quick reading of the proot source)
<fginther> mandel, what's the story on ubuntu-download-manager? That project was never moved to wily. Should it be?
<bregma> infinity, I don;t know why proot over fakeroot, I'd have to ask ChrisTownsend and he's EOD
<bregma> hoping to elide proot by the time we need to MIR
<infinity> bregma: Well, there's code there for both proot and fakechroot, hence the question.  (And also no dep on fakechroot, so it'll probably fail to work in those cases).
<bregma> infinity, we actually did a lot of refactoring at a sprint last week and are aiming to do more in the near future, so either we left some incorrect dependencies in there or we'll find out the hard way we missed some
<bregma> we're trying to shoe-horn this project into a use it was not designed for on a system that lacks proper support, so we're doing a delicate dance
<bregma> always good for some laughs and a good story later
<infinity> bregma: Right.  I need to run to dinner.  To be continued.  But I suspect the proot dep can be dropped today, with a bit of deletion.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-03
<Mirv> good morning
<jgdx> fginther, thanks! It actually ran the tests, or was the report wrong?
<anpok> cihelp: lastweek mako-08 was broken now mako-12 shows a similar symptom in the mir testrunner jenkins job: unable to upgrade/install packages:
<anpok> cihelp: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/6483/console
<psivaa> anpok: will take a look
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014 dual-landing correctly? I mean it says target is primary archive, will it, in fact, publish to the overlay ppa for vivid?
<Mirv> Saviq: when it's 'dual', the vivid part of the dual is always the PPA, so no problem
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks, that's what I thought but wanted to make sure
<Mirv> Saviq: welcome back, too :)
<Saviq> thanks
<Saviq> robru, when you're around, it's my first time using Bileto, the Assign link is misleading, it should say "(Re)configure" or something
<Saviq> robru, was scared to press it when I needed to reconf a silo
<Saviq> robru, just noticed "Merge & Clean" to abandon is a bit scary, too
<psivaa> mandel:  http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-android-vivid-i386-build/ is passing now that i've added  libboost-python-dev to the vivid chroot
<psivaa> mandel: unping
<mandel> psivaa, I was gonna say, shit I get in trouble even when I have no idea about mir ;)
<psivaa> mandel: heh, sorry was intended for alf_.
<psivaa> mandel: i'll deal with  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/wily-add-appid-metadata/+merge/269364 now
<mandel> psivaa, nice, so that guy has an small issue, is aiming for wily (as the name says) yet is being built on vivid, and you know gcc 5
<mandel> psivaa, fun times!
<Mirv> Saviq: there's also https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/
<psivaa> mandel: fginther asked for some clarifications about this job last night:
<psivaa> 23:24 <fginther> mandel, what's the story on ubuntu-download-manager? That project was never moved to wily. Should it be?
<mandel> psivaa, it is in wily, it was dual landed
<psivaa> mandel: ack, thanks
<mandel> psivaa, AFAIK trunk is in wily or should be in wily, the symbols files were updated and was landed in wily with that bit gcc 5 silo
<mandel> psivaa, so, unless I'm wrong we should have the same in vivid and in wily but with diff symbol files
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, good
<alf_> psivaa: Looking at the latest runs it seems that the mir-android-vivid-i386-build is now fixed. Thanks!
<alf_> psivaa: What was the problem after all?
<psivaa> alf_: i just had to install libboost-python-dev manually inside chroot env
<alf_> psivaa: hmm, that's strange, why couldn't it be downloaded normally like the other packages?
<psivaa> alf_: yea, its confusing. i dont have a vivid machine right now. i just noticed that libboost-python-dev and libboost-all-dev are in different archive pockets for trusty
<psivaa> one is universe and the other is in main
<alf_> psivaa: ok, thanks
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! powerd in proposed is failing boottest. This is a known issue, we need to work around it manually (see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-powerd/lastBuild/console).
<Mirv> alf_: you will want to alert cihelp to running/workarounding it properly
<alf_> Mirv: ack, thanks
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! powerd in proposed is failing boottest. This is a known issue, we need to work around it manually (see  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-powerd/lastBuild/console).
<psivaa> alf_: i'll add this to the list of 'TODO' of ours, hopefully be able to get to it soon
<alf_> psivaa: thanks
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> how come unity-control-center got uploaded?
<rvr> popey: Approving music-app update
<popey> rvr: SWEEET!
<popey> rvr: thanks
<Mirv> popey: clock getting custom ringtones, will that later bring also then the possibility of having actual ringtones (for calls)? many people seem to request that.
<Mirv> anyway, very sweet
<popey> Mirv: dunno what controls that
<Mirv> Laney: it was marked as ready to publish
<Laney> how does that happen?
<Mirv> Laney: it was marked "Publish without QA" == please publish.
<Mirv> that might be worthy of a bug report, people confused that with the initial "No QA needed" state
<Laney> that means "publish instantly"?
<Laney> how do you know I have checked the package myself?
<Mirv> Laney: yes, it means. the initial state should be "No QA Needed". like I said, those are confusing and should be renamed to more clearly state what is the initial state and what is the "please publish" state.
<rvr> popey: One question. Are custom sounds deleted at some point, if not used?
<Mirv> I'm filing a bileto bug about that now
<rvr> Or there exists any option to delete them
<Laney> ty
<ahayzen> Mirv, if system-settings implement a chooser via content-hub then yes we can have custom ringtones :-)
<ahayzen> rvr, deleting custom sounds is at the clock end, IIRC if you swipe delete them it then removes them
<rvr> ahayzen: Ah, nice
<rvr> Indeed, tested.
 * rvr feels better.
<Mirv> ahayzen: thanks! I updated bug #1490399 I filed accordingly
<ubot5> bug 1490399 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Should be able to set custom ringtone" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490399
<ahayzen> Mirv, thanks :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, seb128 started hacking on the custom ringtone stuff last week
<kenvandine> but he's on holiday for a couple weeks now
<kenvandine> but it's something he's anxious for, i'm sure we'll see it soon :)
<Mirv> kenvandine: oh, great!
<Mirv> if someone's brain works better, feel free to suggest bether 6 new names bug #1491838
<ubot5> bug 1491838 in Bileto "no-QA states ambiguous" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491838
<morphis> Mirv: who can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/lxc-android-config/add-citrain-support/+merge/269859?
<morphis> even if you approved it still says "Needs review"
<Mirv> morphis: top-approved now!
<morphis> thanks!
<Mirv> np
<morphis> Mirv: still says "Needs review" ...
<morphis> ah
<morphis> now its fine
<Mirv> ogra_: if you're around, could you review https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/87/artifact/appmenu-qt5_packaging_changes.diff - it's an annoying bit coming from our private header usage. if you're ok with it, please publish it via https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/build?delay=0sec since now since yesterday we can't publish main components even if we ge
<Mirv> t a verbal 'ack'
<Mirv> kenvandine: if you're familiar with seed updates, https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_remove_friends/+merge/267648 would be now ready to publish to wily
<Laney> Mirv: how did you manage to publish u-c-c then?
<Mirv> Laney: there weren't packaging changes, those can still be published
<popey> Mirv: are you sil2100 today? clock and music clicks updated in the store, so I guess will enter the next image built.
<ogra_> Mirv, ACK (sorry for the delay)
<robru> uh
 * ogra_ wonders if there is a landing meeting today 
 * ogra_ has nothing to bring up  
<jibel> me neither.
<jibel> ogra_, canceling the meeting looks like a good option
<jibel> robru, ^
<ogra_> yeah
<jibel> rvr, ^
<ogra_> wow, my phone just went in a deadlock
<rvr> Oki
<josepht> alf_: powerd has been passed through proposed-migration
<ogra_> screen is on ... i cant turn it off or on anymore and it doesnt take any input
<alf_> josepht: great, thank you
<ogra_> led blinking with the notification for the meetin
<ogra_> g
<josepht> alf_: no problem
<robru> jibel: sounds good thanks
<jibel> ogra_, similar to bug 1491566 ?
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter and edges not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
<ogra_> jibel, apart from the last line there, yeah
<ogra_> (i didnt get a second message)
 * ogra_ "me too's"
<rvr> abeato: ping
<jibel> Saviq, ^ ogra_ is having the same problem than pmcgowan yesterday. What info do you need?
<jibel> or similar at least
<ogra_> jibel, sorry i rebooted ...
<jibel> ogra_, maybe there are useful traces in the logs
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just saying ... nothing to debug directly anymore
<robru> Saviq: no, I'm working towards eliminating the need to reconfigure. "Assign" if the correct name for that link.
<pmcgowan> Saviq, ^^
<pmcgowan> oh already pung
<Saviq> and in a stakeholder mtg...
<Mirv> ogra_: can you please also run https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/build with ACK. as mentioned starting today non-coredev trainguards can't run the job anymore for main packages with pkg changes.
<robru> ogra_: yes this was requested by slangasek, infinity, and DMB. now only people with proper upload rights can run the publish job when packaging changes are present.
<ogra_> done
<robru> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> bah, or not
<Mirv> popey: I'm the poorer version of sil2100 for this and next week, with no image building rights. but yes those should be then in tomorrow's build.
 * ogra_ looks for a 2fa device 
<ogra_> :/
<robru> popey: oh I have image building rights. you want I should build an image?
<Mirv> robru: it might popey is just used to reporting such changes to sil2100.. not sure if there's a real need for extra builds
<robru> Mirv: ok no worries, but I can if it's desired.
<ogra_> done
<abeato> rvr, pong
<popey> Mirv: yeah, no desire for an image, just passing on info
<psivaa> mandel: hi, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/wily-add-appid-metadata/+merge/269364 is now happy
<pmcgowan> ogra_, do you have any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1480785
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480785 in upstart (Ubuntu) "ofono does not start after upgrade (initclt stalls when sending an event)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> popey: information received and happily noted ✔
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think abeato asked me about it before ... not sure what to do with that, that needs someone who knows the internals of initctl/upstart ... probably stracing it would reveal more
<mandel> psivaa, bien bien
<Saviq> ogra_, sorry, back now, your arale still no input
<Saviq> ?
<ogra_> Saviq, i needed it for a call so i hard-rebooted it
<Saviq> ogra_, ok thanks
<robru> lawl
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: can I get somebody for a packaging ACK? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/autopilot_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ this one's easy
<mterry> robru, sure...  though I don't generally *like* the idea of disabling tests
<mterry> robru, but approved
<robru> mterry: thanks
<robru> mterry: I need you to run the publish job
<mterry> robru, oh that's new
<robru> mterry: due to some recent changes that prevent me from spoofing your approval on the honor system
<robru> yes ;-)
<mterry> robru, hah
<robru> mterry: it's this one: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/build and check ACK
<mterry> robru, and only that one? then do a build?
<robru> mterry: don't "do a build" but do "click the button labelled Build on the publish job"
<robru> grumble grumble jenkins
<mterry> robru, sure... I think I did that right
<robru> mterry: looks right
<robru> mterry: oh my, the silo dirty logic got very noisy recently ;-)
<robru> mterry: great, much success, thanks
<mterry> \o/
<pmcgowan> where s the silo pae now
<pmcgowan> page
<brendand> pmcgowan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<pmcgowan> its all different, I hate change :)
<brendand> pmcgowan, but it's better!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-04
<Mirv> ogra_: sorry, one more time please with ACK, the MP wasn't top-approved so it failed https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/build
<ogra_> Mirv, done
<Mirv> ogra_: thank you!
<ogra_> i wont make the meeting btw (dentist appt.)
 * Mirv just found about 'adb hell' :D
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. I just upgraded a vmware machine that had the stable overlay PPA enabled, and the version of X there killed the X drivers
<pete-woods> I see you guys have uploaded updated versions of ati, intel, and noveau in there
<pete-woods> any chance you could do the same for the vmware package?
<pete-woods> as otherwise this is going to catch me out at some point
<Mirv> pete-woods: I'm not very familiar with the issue, but this thread discussed it https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg14715.html - if someone tells me exactly which vmware package to upload, I can do it but I'd rather have someone who uses vmware test/select it
<Mirv> jibel: ogra_ popey: hangout or no hangout? I don't have any pressing matters, but I'm writing a weekly landing e-mail so if you have anything... I'm interested if there's other OTA-6 feedback besides the today scope on Meizu thread
<pete-woods> Mirv: xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<Mirv> pete-woods: more like "this .dsc, mangle the version number like this, upload" :)
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, that's fair enough. I don't even know where to grab the versions from
<pete-woods> I've pinned my xorg-* versions for now
<Mirv> pete-woods: yeah, I'm not sure exactly where to fetch a version that fixes the issue but is suitable for a backport
<pete-woods> Mirv: it could even be a rebuild that would fix it
<pete-woods> same as you, I don't know any of the technical details
<Mirv> ogra_: you're wanted :)
<popey> Mirv: fyi, just landed new shorts in the store - its not in the retail images, only nexus ones.
<Mirv> popey: ok. which remind me I should install it on my Bq.
<nerochiaro> cihelp: anyone knows why this build failed ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3269/console
<psivaa> nerochiaro: looking
<psivaa> nerochiaro: looks like a temporary network hiccup, i've re-triggered the job and keeping an eye on it
<nerochiaro> psivaa: thanks
<Mirv> jibel: I'd like to warn I'd be about to publish a ubuntu-keyboard update without QA team - it only moves a couple of #include statements around so that it will continue to build with Qt 5.5's stricter requirements, so no functional changes. + translation updates https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu-keyboard_content.diff
<Mirv> the only reason it'd be going to vivid too is to not split the trunk into too branches unnecessarily
<Mirv> mandel: will you have time for bug #1462664 at some point? I'm not personally affected (probably because I rarely have WiFi enabled), but faenil is if you need debug help.
<ubot5> bug 1462664 in location-service (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu Phone] With WIFI = ON the GPS stops" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462664
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any chance silo 41 can be validated today?
<rvr> oSoMoN: It's the next one in the queue
<rvr> So there is a chance
<oSoMoN> cool
<morphis> Mirv: does a silo pull from wily proposed or just wily?
<Mirv> morphis: proposed
<morphis> Mirv: great!
<ogra_> Mirv, ah, sorry ... was at the dentist (as i said above btw ;) )
<ogra_> popey, my calendar issue seems to have fixed itself with tonights image update ...
<popey> ogra_: and a reboot?
<ogra_> i did a few reboots before the upgrade ... didnt help
<Mirv> ogra_: oh, right! jibel was just interested if you had heard more of that hang-on-sms bug
<ogra_> Mirv, not beyond what was discussed on the ML
<Mirv> ok
<psivaa> nerochiaro: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3279/console has now run fine
<nerochiaro> psivaa: excellent, thanks
<anpok> trainguards: some time ago we landed 0.14 in wily and the synced it to vivid, somehow one package got lost in the sync: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210429342/gtk%2B3.0_3.14.13-0ubuntu2_source.changes an updated gtk-3.14
<anpok> it never reached vivid+overlay
<anpok> trainguards: is there an easy way to get that package uploaded again, do we need anoher silo?
<Mirv> anpok: why would the GTK package be needed on vivid+overlay, we don't use GTK? (yes, it's included on the image but we're trying to drop it...) that said, I wonder why I can't see the mir vivid+overlay 0.14.1 landing, built 2015-08-24, at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?status=Landed
<Mirv> anpok: I think this is the last Mir overlay landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/226
<anpok> Mirv: hm it happened with 0.14.0.  still we should update it because the old gtk pulls in libmirclient8
<Mirv> anpok: oh, makes sense. and 0.14.0 was before the bileto. let's do that then.
<anpok> sure also the old platform-api for the ABI v2 pulls it in.. but maybe we can sort that out too.. and get rid of the old mirclient
<anpok> Mirv: cool, how can we solve that?
<Mirv> anpok: where did you get that changes link from? 3.14.13-0ubuntu2 was never release to archives at least
<anpok> browser history
<Mirv> :D
<anpok> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3vivid-overlay/revision/432 thats the revsion..
<anpok> or the one before.. but thats the we released it commit (not)
<Mirv> anpok: since the .changes is still there, I'm trying to hunt for hints about which silo it was in
<Mirv> hah, google to the rescue
<anpok> yeah google adds infinite and free traceability to all sorts of open source development and release processes
<Mirv> anpok: argh, it's there but auto-cleaned already https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-004/+sourcepub/5179279/+listing-archive-extra .. a week or two before it would still have been there
<Mirv> getting from bzr then
<Mirv> anpok: ok it's building in 021 now. I'll be gone by the time it's ready, but you should be able to check it and mark it as ready for publishing by robert when he wakes up
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! We having been having problems with the mir-clang-ts-vivid-amd64-build job. Please disable it from the mir-ci and mir-autolanding upstream jobs, until we figure out what's wrong.
<Saviq> Mirv, robru, Q: why are source packages not allowed in dual silos? couldn't you create and upload two source packages... really just like the train does normally?
<anpok> Mirv: thx
<psivaa> alf_:  just done that
<alf_> psivaa: thanks
<alf_> psivaa: wait, sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear... we don't want mir-ci and mir-autolanding disabled, we want mir-clang-ts-vivid-amd64-build disabled (i.e. not run from mir-ci/autolanding)
<anpok> Mirv: odd .. it complains that there is already a newer version 3.14.15 published last week.. but thats not available
<anpok> hm still in proposed pocket
<anpok> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.14.15-0ubuntu1
<psivaa> alf_: ack, Should i leave  'mir-clang-vivid-amd64-build' enabled?
<alf_> psivaa: yes, leave it enabled, thanks
<anpok> meh the one in proposed is built again libmirclient8
<anpok> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.14.15-0ubuntu1 <- could you upload that version to the silo instead?
<anpok> trainguard:  ^ silo-021
<fginther> alf_, psivaa, mir-clang-ts-vivid-amd64-build has been disabled
<alf_> fginther: ack
<rvr> abeato: ping
<abeato> rvr, pong
<rvr> abeato: Video scope doesn't show the divx file
<abeato> rvr, right, that's a bug in the video scope
<rvr> abeato: So I have to load the divx in mediaplayer on the command line, right?
<abeato> rvr, hmm, but are you sure of that? I remember having seen it
<rvr> abeato: How do you play it?
<rvr> abeato: Yeah, I copied the file via MTP on the Videos folder, and it doesn't show
<abeato> mediaplayer-app <video> --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop
<abeato> rvr, maybe rebooting the phone will help to show it in the scope nonetheless
<rvr> abeato: Checking...
<rvr> abeato: It's there now :-/
<abeato> rvr, you do not need to reboot for other file types, do you?
<rvr> abeato: Nope
<abeato> rvr, definetely some bug in the scope I think
<rvr> abeato: Also, when seeking back and forward, the audio is not synchronized
<abeato> rvr, hmm, don't remember to have seen that
<rvr> And at some point, the audio is missing
<rvr> abeato: I'm testing in krillin
<abeato> rvr, yeah, that happens
<abeato> rvr, it is kind of a special file
<abeato> rvr, first, it has 2 audio streams
<abeato> rvr, and also it looks like parts of the audio are missing as you have noticed
<rvr> abeato: So... it is failing or not? :D
<rvr> Do you want me to test another file?
<abeato> rvr, well, now it is playing, thing which was not doing before :p
<rvr> "Playing" ... ;)
<abeato> rvr, no, that's fine, maybe another of the usual video files to make sure everything is fine
<abeato> hehe, ok, nearer to "playing"
<rvr> abeato: A regular mp4 plays fine
<abeato> rvr, great
<robru> Saviq: yeah it's possible but right now train dual silos are programmed to take all wily packages and mangle them for vivid. so special consideration needs to be given not to mangle "manual" sources in a dual silo, which isn't something I ever bothered to do and not too many people have been bothered about missing.
<robru> anpok: sorry for the delay, uploading now
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: can somebody ACK this one-line diff please? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-2-publish/10/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<robru> kenvandine: thanks. I also need you to run the publish job with ACK checked, new rules.
<kenvandine> sure
<robru> kenvandine: sweeet, thanks
<anpok> robru: thank you!
<robru> anpok: you're welcome
<kenvandine> robru, np
<robru> anpok: oh, it failed to build. fun
<robru> uh
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-2-publish/1/artifact/media-hub_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ wat
<jhodapp> robru, abeato is leading that silo
<robru> jhodapp: yeah but he's not here.
<robru> jhodapp: that changelog is really wrong
<jhodapp> robru, oh, a permission issue on the branch?
<robru> jhodapp: permissions? no that's not what I'm complaining about. look at the changelog in that diff, it's weird.
<robru> jhodapp: which is really weird because the MP doesn't look unreasonable
<jhodapp> robru, oh yeah indeed, the UNRELEASED line isn't first
<robru> jhodapp: but it is first in the MP though
<jhodapp> robru, not sure how that happens
<robru> jhodapp: apparently the merge target is a right mess: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/stable/view/head:/debian/changelog
<jhodapp> wouldn't it apply the MP first and see the UNRELEASED version and modify that?
<robru> I have no idea how that even merged instead of giving a merge conflict
<robru> jhodapp: yes, it does, except somehow during merging the UNRELEASED one got pushed down from the top, and the top is all that matters.
<jhodapp> ugg, yeah that is a mess
<jhodapp> somehow different dates got in for the top line, that's why it didn't conflict
<robru> kenvandine: need help with another ack: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-2-publish/1/artifact/media-hub_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ the changelog is really broken, but it's only being published to overlay ppa, not archive. not sure if it's better to fix first and rebuild or just publish it and then fix trunk later.
<jhodapp> robru, thanks man
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<kenvandine> i think the changelog should be fixed
<robru> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> robru, jhodapp ^^
<kenvandine> then i'll ack it :)
<robru> kenvandine: ok it'll be a while, I have to rebase the merge and rebuild
<jhodapp> robru, so this silo was already in motion for landing?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah it's QA approved and everything
<robru> kenvandine: we really need the packaging ack to happen before things go to QA
<robru> I don't think the train can enforce that though
<jhodapp> robru, so it'll need a fix and a new silo?
<robru> jhodapp: not a new silo, I'm just going to push a new MP with a fixed changelog and then I'll put that MP in the same silo and rebuild.
<jhodapp> ah ok
<kenvandine> no need for another qa round or anything
<jhodapp> sounds good to me :)
<Saviq> robru, understood, it will be an issue when someone wants to land something that's train+MP-driven along with something that isn't because of a dependency, you'll have to split the landing in three at that point, potentially rely on proposed migration to wait for a sane state (and for PPA there could be a time when it's broken)
<robru> Saviq: I agree it's a feature that should be supported, there's even a bug for it, just hasn't been a priority and you're maybe the second person to notice ;-)
<Saviq> robru, as long as there's a bug for it!
<robru> Saviq: bugs? we got all kinds of bugs ;-)
<robru> kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/media-hub_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ it's something?
<robru> kenvandine: diff looks weird but actual changelog seems good to me: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-060/+sourcepub/5370326/+listing-archive-extra
<robru> kenvandine: please publish if you get a sec
<kenvandine> robru, looking
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> looks good, publishing
<kenvandine> grr
<kenvandine> unapproved merges
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/media-hub/get-selected-streams/+merge/270210
<robru> kenvandine: oh oops
<robru> kenvandine: try again, sorry
<robru> kenvandine: great, thanks
<kenvandine> robru, np
<robru> bzoltan: y u do dis?
<robru> bzoltan: I recommend bookmarking https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/bzoltan
<jhodapp> robru, kenvandine awesome, thanks guys
<kenvandine> jhodapp, np
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-05
<bzoltan> robru:  yes, that was me
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 QA Signoff: Ready
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | known issues: robru, sil2100 on holidays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (xenial/mcloud). Failed to build (yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/net-cpp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (yakkety/appmenu-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Currently building (yakkety/libqofono). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: we haz landing-meeting? path is clear though, the certain silos and you ping me when you need something copied to the OTA 13 PPA
<jibel> Mirv, do we need it? we started regression testing, and we'll resume landing for ota13+
<Mirv> jibel: me and Dave are having it regardless ;) not necessarily
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Currently building (yakkety/libqofono). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/libqofono,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, do you guys know about a camera issue on turbo? mzanetti's reporting that app freezes when trying to record a video with the front camera
<jibel> rvr, ^
<rvr> jibel: Nope
<rvr> Saviq: Checking
<rvr> But weird, because we didn't land any camera update... and the custom tarball was good
<jibel> rvr, a device side change maybe?
<rvr> jibel: Maybe
<jibel> rvr, a device tarball landed last week to fix the shutter sound
<jibel> Saviq, mzanetti do you have a bug report?
<jibel> is it on stable or proposed?
<rvr> jibel: I also tested that one, and was good
<rvr> (both on turbo)
<rvr> But anyway, checking in latest rc-proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
<davmor2> rvr: Saviq jibel works fine here for a 10second recording
<Saviq> jibel, on proposed, but I couldn't reproduce on krillin either
<davmor2> Saviq: ah wait I'm on rc-proposed which I assume is no different give me 5 though I'll reflash and see
<Saviq> davmor2, I did mean rc-proposed
<xnox> ubuntu-qa trainguards for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 i have build/revert/finalize buttons, yet a silo has not yet been assigned.
 * xnox clicked build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 Preparing packages
 * xnox notices that ubuntu-landing-1906 got magically created
<davmor2> xnox: why are you pinging qa about nova on yakkety only also why are you using ci-train to land it?
<xnox> davmor2, (pinging because following docs / first time using ci-train after a long time)
<xnox> davmor2, i'm using ci-train to land it such that our infra is used to run and validate the autopkgtest -> it fails on s390x on our infra, but not reproducible when running locally using the same runner.
<davmor2> xnox: we can only help you once it is in our queue up until then it is the trainguards that can help you :)
<xnox> aaaaah, ok.
 * xnox just hopes that a PPA assigned for it will not be destroyed =)
<davmor2> xnox: and after qa is completed it is back to the trainguards we have no access to their stuff :)
<davmor2> xnox: it will be as soon as it lands or is removed as I understand it
<xnox> unless people started to run OpenStack on their phones I hope I will be able to release the package in self service mode =)
<davmor2> Mirv: ^ is that correct info for the new silos now?
<rvr> I just took a photo, no crash
<rvr> and now a video, no crash, no freeze
<davmor2> Saviq: mzanetti: is this a fresh install?
<rvr> mzanetti: Any other tip?
<davmor2> Saviq, mzanetti: I ask because there was a bug on first use of trust store on camera
<xnox> ok it's building now, will come back to it to look at the test results.
<rvr> davmor2: But that one is for arale
<rvr> As far as I remember
<davmor2> rvr: no reason if it is a race that it couldn't affect others and just hasn't till now though
<Mirv> davmor2: yes, or xnox can also publish his own silos just fine as any core-dev can
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1907 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: I'm trying to reproduce the updates' crash
<rvr> jgdx: So, I go to Settings > About, tap on "Check updates", wait until it finishes, go back to About, tap again on "Check updates"
<rvr> But nothing happens
<jgdx> rvr, nothing as in it functions nominally?
<rvr> jgdx: It works, no crash
<jgdx> rvr, without the silo
<rvr> jgdx: Right, without the silo
<jgdx> rvr, on turbo it's theoretically more difficult to reproduce, so you might have to be quick when traversing the back -> check for updates path
<rvr> jgdx: Ah
<rvr> jgdx: Is it reproducible in krillin?
<jgdx> rvr, should be
<rvr> jgdx: Has you been able to?
<jgdx> rvr, I haven't tried as I repro'd it on turbo and mako.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1907 Generating diffs
<rvr> jgdx: Ok, so let me try again in turbo.
<jgdx> rvr, sure
<rvr> jgdx: To go back to About, do you wait until the check has finished?
<jgdx> rvr, that's a part of the steps, right
<rvr> jgdx: Hmm
<jgdx> it's the garbage collector that makes these steps unreliable
 * jgdx BBIAB
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<rvr> jgdx: Finally, I got a crash. I opened other apps.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 Generating diffs
<rvr> Hmm... no crash file
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 QA Signoff: Approved
 * xnox ponders how quickly britney will run.....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 QA Signoff: N/A
<rvr> But I can't a second time...
<rvr> Ok, I could
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, so you're reproducing without the silo? :)
<rvr> jgdx: Yes
<rvr> jgdx: And I can't know with it
<rvr> s/k//
<rvr> jgdx: I just had to be very fast
<jgdx> rvr, good!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Job cancelled by 3v1n0!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: Hmm
<rvr> jgdx: "Checking updates..." and never finishes.
<rvr> jgdx: 2016-09-05 13:43:14,791 - WARNING - virtual void UpdatePlugin::Click::ManagerImpl::check() Check was already in progress.
<xnox> win Automated Signoff	Queued
<jibel> trainguards, can you have a look at silo 1904, it's ready but there is no assigned silo
<Mirv> jibel: I went through all of our current new style ppas and it's in none of them, so I assume it needs to be rebuilt for whatever reason
<Mirv> ok, now the silo is again there.
<Mirv> jibel: oh, it's actually landed already, so the problem is just that for some reason it went back to non-landed status
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1907 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<jgdx> rvr, right, there are indications that this is not a regression post rewrite: bug 1588349
<ubot5> bug 1588349 in Canonical System Image "Checking for updates never finishes on 3G when no updates available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588349
<rvr> jgdx: This is wifi, not 3G
 * rvr reads
<jgdx> rvr, oh, maybe it's a new bug? Hardly introduced by 41, though
<jgdx> rvr, /var/log/system-image/client.log is relevant
<jgdx> rvr, also, check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1588349/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1588349 in Canonical System Image "Checking for updates never finishes on 3G when no updates available" [High,Confirmed]
<jgdx> rvr, maybe you have the same output
<jibel> Mirv, it landed without approval and peer review? lovely
<rvr> jgdx: Uploaded
<jibel> robru, I think phablet-tools-bileto needs a transitional package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
<Mirv> jibel: sil2100 published it on Friday night, so I assume he tested it at least
<jibel> Mirv, okay, still needs a transitional package thouhg
<Mirv> true
<rvr> jgdx: vigo: Ok, can't reproduce freeze with silo 41. Good to go.
<rvr> jgdx: Except if you think it's a new bug
<vigo> great rvr =) land it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 QA Signoff: Failed
<jgdx> rvr, I don't think 41 introduced it no
<rvr> jgdx: I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1906 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1907 Successfully built
<robru> Mirv: errr, what happened here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/revision/365 you rebuilt my ticket and reuploaded no-change and re-merged to trunk?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
<Mirv> robru: I wish I had a screenshot of what brought me to rebuilding it when I was pinged that "it is ready but there is no assigned silo", but now I'm not sure if the status said "Built", "Ready to build" or what.. anyhow I didn't consider the possibility it would have landed already, just hunted for the silo that would contain it and then clicked Build when I didn't find it. only when I noticed that
<Mirv> actually it was actually published I clicked finalize then instead..
<Mirv> but if there's a bug somewhere I'm sure there'll be another case like that at some point
<robru> Mirv: according to the audit log it was fully landed and branches merged and then you rebuilt it for no reason. I'll revert the commits I guess
<robru> or bzr aparently doesn't let me delete commits remotely, so whatever
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 yakkety/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 QA Signoff: Approved
<xnox> robru, OMG NOT SPILLING ALL THE CHIPS ON THE CARPET
<xnox> oh noes
<robru> xnox: what?
<xnox> there is a funny gif in the ci train 502 page
<robru> xnox: oh heh, yeah. mid-rollout
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Successfully built
<robru> cripes the publisher is sloooooooow lately
<ogra_> robru, because it is shy ... and so many people are looking at it ... tapping their feet
<robru> ogra_: and here I thought we were in a bit of a lull
<davmor2> robru: I blame ephemeral silos ppas ;)
<robru> davmor2: there's only been 8 of them! Unless it takes the publisher a long time to notice brand-new PPAs or something
<davmor2> robru: you set these devs a challenge to fill them and then complain when they do ;)
<robru> davmor2: it's only a problem when it's MY ppa that's taking forever to publish!
<davmor2> robru: hahahaha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1909 Failed to build
<robru> we have achieved quantum superstate publication: http://archive.is/4TBpm it's published but it's also pending publication
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1910 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1910 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1911 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1911 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1911 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1911 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: will you be around to ack this in an hour or so when it's done publishing? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1911 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Release pocket (yakkety/appmenu-qt5, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<robru> kenvandine: jibel: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 seems ok to me, please confirm it works for you
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/bamf, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf, xenial/compiz). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (vivid/storage-framework). Failed to build (yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-ap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/s
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, we've got a small revert in qtubuntu to fix bug #1620297, think it OTA13-worthy?
<ubot5> bug 1620297 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "First scope not rendered until unlocked" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620297
<jibel> Saviq, it definitely is
<Saviq> ack, going into silo
<jibel> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles)
<Saviq> jibel, any idea what's going on with content-hub on yakkety? can't build my silo because it depwaits on content-hub-dev...
<Saviq> oh, did copy/paste content-hub not get released into yakkety ¿?
<Saviq> whaat happened with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 for yakkety ¿?
<Saviq> trainguards ↑?
<Mirv> Saviq: kenvandine: robru: from what I can see publish job does claim the packages were copied to yakkety https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1500/publish/1/ but they are nowhere to be seen. then later kenvandine manually called finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1500/finalize/1/ which removed the packages - I wonder if the silo status did correctly state that the yakkety packages
<Mirv> are not there in destination at that time?
<Mirv> Saviq: kenvandine: robru: also now the silos are totally deleted so I can't use the +copy-packages trick to find the packages anymore
<Saviq> gaah
<Mirv> kenvandine: was there a special reason for the manual finalize request? normally it shouldn't be used ever.
<Saviq> so we need to manually upload trunks of all of those packages to yakkety, I suppose?
<Mirv> that, or dget the xenial packages and s/16.04/16.10/
<Mirv> I can do that
<Saviq> right, that might be safer even
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1914 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1914 Generating diffs
<Mirv> robru: I'm getting "Diff failed: No DSC found, was it ever built?" and no diffs for this yakkety restoration silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1914/diff/2/debug/
<Mirv> Saviq: the silo would be there now https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1914/+packages
<Mirv> Saviq: do you want to test it? I can do dummy upgrade testing though.
<Mirv> and I guess I'll need to manually download the previous releases and do debdiff since the silo diff isn't working
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 Successfully built
<Mirv> Saviq: debdiff of unity8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23141005/
<Saviq> Mirv, probably easiest to compare against xenial/vivid diffs, this was kenvandine's landing so I don't even know the diff
<Mirv> Saviq: the diffs all look good.
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, do you know if ephemeral silos get deleted on-finalize?
<Mirv> robru: Saviq: ok ping back I do notice my error, the yakkety silo uploads are for xenial even if with correct version numbers :D
<Mirv> doh
<Mirv> nice, binary copy to another series within same PPA does not cause any error
<Mirv> but hmm it should rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1914 Diff missing (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<Saviq> ENOPARSE
<Mirv> Saviq: I did s/16.04/16.10/ in changelog but not s/xenial/yakkety/ for the series to upload to
<Saviq> aha
<Mirv> ok try2
<Mirv> I only noticed when tried to update my yakkety to the silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1914 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<Saviq> Mirv, please let me know when you upload the things to yakkety, thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: it's slow, as they need to be built in order, and you know the LP publisher run times recently
<Mirv> so 2 hours maybe still before I can even upgrade my yakkety to the (new) silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Successfully built
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 vivid/unity-scopes-shell: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/unity-scopes-shell_0.5.7+15.04.20160624.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Mirv> it seems two of the content-hub builds are stuck in some eternal hang :(
<Mirv> need to cancel and retry
<Mirv> three, and one of them does not seem to cancel either (at least quickly)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<jibel> Mirv, 1913 approved, thanks for your help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> jibel: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1913 xenial/mtp: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/mtp_0.0.4+16.04.20160413-0ubuntu3~xenialoverlay1_source.changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1909 Reverting packages
<Mirv> Saviq: EOD, can't get the yakkety silo done, bug #1620634 filed - the ticket is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916
<ubot5> bug 1620634 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Hangs to build on ppc64el" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620634
<Mirv> kenvandine: tedg: see bug #1620634 , which prevents resurrecting the disappeared pasteboard binaries for yakkety https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 which prevents Saviq from getting OTA13 related silo to fully build
<ubot5> bug 1620634 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Hangs to build on ppc64el" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620634
<kenvandine> disappearing binaries?
<kenvandine> sigh
<tedg> Don't think that's me.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1909 Failed to build
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^
 * tedg didn't eat the binaries, he swears
<Mirv> kenvandine: well I pinged you earlier about the details on why you run finalize on the pasteboard silo (which shouldn't be done in general), but for whatever reason the binaries from that now deleted silo never reached yakkety
<kenvandine> ugh
<ChrisTownsend> Oh noes!
<kenvandine> well someone needed a branch merged so they could rebuild
<kenvandine> i thought it did make it to yakkety
 * kenvandine scratches head
<Mirv> and I have a silo that has the yakkety resurrected but can't get it built
<Mirv> kenvandine: well if they would have made it to yakkety (release pocket), the ticket would have cleaned itself
<kenvandine> we had that problem with qtmir... i had to hit rebuild like 10 times to get a full build :/
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i was holding up other silos that needed rebuilds
<Mirv> well in that case keep on hitting rebuild on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1916/+build/10713717
<kenvandine> i thought it was in proposed though
<tedg> I've had to set some of my timeouts up to 1 minute to get more reliable builds :-/
<kenvandine> i can do that
<kenvandine> last week the builders seemed to be super slow
<kenvandine> i was about to jump from a bridge over qtmir builds
<Mirv> ok, thanks, keep on pushing then the silo 1916 until it's done :)
<kenvandine> i will :)
<kenvandine> Mirv, thanks!
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs building (vivid/history-service, xenial/address-book-service)
<Saviq> tedg, you mean `dbus-test-runner --max-wait`? maybe we should do that... never thought 30s could be !enough for those tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1917 Failed to build
<tedg> Saviq: Actually I was talking about the eventually timer, but that's probably not a crazy idea either. We could bump the default in the library if we wanted to do it for everyone.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> tedg, i think it would be a great idea to bump the default
<kenvandine> tedg, we keep running into this in numerous packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1917 Generating diffs
<tedg> kenvandine: K, do you think a minute is good?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (yakkety/libphonenumber). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service). Uploading build (xenial/libphonenu
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah, i'd hope so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
<jgdx> davmor2, hey, see bug 1618157 which is in a silo.
<ubot5> bug 1618157 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "xenial/arm64 - no system-settings/about panel" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618157
<jgdx> davmor2, *which has a fix in a silo
<jgdx> added the ticket to the bug
<davmor2> jgdx: nice I'm just working through the image and pointing out issues I see as I go and I couldn't find anything when I looked :)
<davmor2> jgdx: does that silo fix the missing display section too?
<davmor2> jgdx: and the missing filling for wifi icons in system settings → wifi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Diff missing (xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1917 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<robru> Mirv: that was published when the publisher was broken by firewall problems, so yes the status about yakkety not being copied is accurate. Looks like Ken just force finalized rather than alert anybody that the publish failed
<kenvandine> robru, sorry, i didn't realize it hadn't published
<kenvandine> there were other silos that people wanted rebuilt and were anxious for the merge
<kenvandine> ppc64el build finally built :)
<kenvandine> now lets hope qtmir builds the first tiem
<kenvandine> time
<robru> kenvandine: "successfully built" is the lowest priority status and implies it never arrived in proposed or any upload queue or anything
<boiko> trainguards: could you please remove the xenial and yakkety packages from silo 98? I changed it to be a vivid-only landing
<robru> boiko: did you branch your trunks for vivid? You can't just take yakkety trunks and build them for vivid, it makes broken changelogs
<kenvandine> seb128, could you give libphonenumber another look?  doko asked me to add the -java package back to be closer to debian.  i didn't know we could build dep on packages in universe now :)
<kenvandine> which is great
<kenvandine> seb128, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1774/2016-09-06_14:46:10/yakkety_libphonenumber_packaging_changes.diff
<kenvandine> seb128, our only delta now is the 2 patches
<boiko> robru: for telephony-service we have always done triple landings, this particular case we will have to land for vivid (as yakkety building of it is currently broken and we want the fix for OTA13)
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to go back at doing some real distro work ;-) but yeah you can build-depends on universe package if they don't create runtime depends from binaries in main to universe ones
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> shrug
<kenvandine> seb128, in this case it doesn't introduce any depends
<seb128> whole new diff
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry :)
<seb128> I was expect a small diff over the previous version
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Ready to build (yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8)
<kenvandine> it's pretty similar to the last one
<seb128> no worry, but need to go cmd line there ;-)
<kenvandine> the big diff is really the sync from debian
<seb128> right, which makes it difficult to say what changed from the diff :p
<kenvandine> dropping java before was a small change
<robru> boiko: ok, you need a new trunk for vivid then. Building yakkety trunk in vivid explicitly does not work
<seb128> bah and the previous version doesn't exist anymore
<seb128> kenvandine, is the package in a silo? I don't find it on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<kenvandine> robru, can't boiko just land the vivid build he already has?
<kenvandine> seb128, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> why is it not on the list?
<boiko> robru: it is just an exception for this particular landing, we want to continue having everything in sync afterwards
<kenvandine> not sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Successfully built
<robru> kenvandine: boiko: publish will fail if the yakkety build is broken but it could be manually copied and finalized if you want to just ignore yakkety
<kenvandine> robru, boiko i think that's the best option here
<boiko> robru: I guess that's better than
<boiko> yep
<kenvandine> so we don't need to delete the old builds
<boiko> robru: let me change the silo to be triple landing again then
<robru> Yes
<kenvandine> and we can manually copy xenial and vivid
<kenvandine> since xenial is fine to land too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<boiko> robru: so, I just can't mark the silo as ready for QA (as automated tests are going to fail, right?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 vivid/telephony-service: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/telephony-service/telephony-service-ubuntu-vivid-landing-098 cache
<kenvandine> robru, anyway we can mark it as lander approved?
<robru> boiko: yeah you'll need QA to override
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it let me mark it lander approved :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, content-hub ppc64el built but now waiting for the publisher run so i can build libertine
<boiko> jibel: hi! we have silo 98, which is meant to be included in OTA13, but automated tests are going to fail on it (as building on yakkety is currently broken), could you please manually include it in the QA queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<kenvandine> jibel, the yakkety build is broken by the yakkety protobuf transition
<Saviq> kenvandine, ack
<seb128> kenvandine, looks fine, would be even better if you had included a bug reference/description in the new patch or mentioned it was new, seems to be https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=836768 and upstreamed though so it should be ok but having the info helps for the next merge etc
<ubot5> Debian bug 836768 in src:libphonenumber "libphonenumber: FTBFS with glibc 2.24: int readdir_r() is deprecated" [Serious,Open]
<kenvandine> just had it keep hitting cancel and retry :)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... but i don't want to abandon the silo again to get a new source :)
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<seb128> which is what I said "would have been" ;-)
<kenvandine> i thought of that after i uploaded it :)
<seb128> next time!
<seb128> kenvandine, https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber/issues/1307 btw
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, and good work on lowering the delta ... you could maybe send the # thing to upstream/debian? we might be able to get back in sync
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i haven't merged anything back to debian in a while :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you file the # on github? should be easy enough to do, just add the patch with the rational
<kenvandine> boiko, was the hash_as_diallable_char patch in libphonenumber from you?
<kenvandine> i can probably guess the rationale
<kenvandine> or maybe tiago
<seb128> kenvandine, tiago according to the changelog
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, just talked to hime
<kenvandine> him
<kenvandine> he's going to file it :)
<seb128> good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
<seb128> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/snappy-backend-list-only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, xenial/address-book-service, yakkety/address-book-service). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Ready to build (yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Uploading build (yakkety/libertine)
<kenvandine> robru, do you have any idea how Mirv resurrected the yakkety source packages?
<kenvandine> he missed qtmir-gles and qtubuntu-gles
<robru> kenvandine: he said he dget'ed them from xenial then manually s/16.04/16.10/ the version number, which is a reasonable approach since that's how xenial builds are made in the first place. I would have just made empty MPs on trunk though, less work IMHO
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<robru> kenvandine: even reusing old MPs should work
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I double checked the audit log on 1500, it said "release pocket (vivid, xenial). Successfully built (yakkety)" which is consistent with the firewall issues breaking the publish job at the time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber)
<kenvandine> robru, ticket 1916 has been preparing packages for 20 minutes... which seems odd
<kenvandine> robru, the packages i added are built now
<kenvandine> just waiting for the publisher
<kenvandine> hopefully i didn't break the ticket
<robru> kenvandine: yes there is a delay in updating the ticket to avoid race conditions which can result in wrong statuses
<kenvandine> whew... good
<kenvandine> glad i didn't break it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> i don't recall it taking longer to update the status than the ppa build takes though
<kenvandine> maybe just because i added source packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Successfully built
<kenvandine> there it is :)
<robru> kenvandine: the status job is running right now. It usually goes every 20 minutes but if it happens to run within 10 minutes of a build starting it will abort, so it can take up to 30 minutes to get a status after building
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> can i publish the job if the -gles packages are still pending publication in the ppa?
<kenvandine> i guess so
<kenvandine> Saviq, we're close :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Publishing packages
<kenvandine> Saviq, it's in yakkety-proposed now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: btw can you ack and publish this: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 lgtm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<kenvandine> robru, looking
<robru> thanks
<kenvandine> robru, oh... i forgot you needed me to publish something on friday :)
<kenvandine> when i came back i used my laptop
<kenvandine> so didn't see the log :/
<kenvandine> robru, are there any file conflicts between the packages?
<robru> kenvandine: no it's a rename, -citrain is an empty virtual package just there to dep on the new name
<robru> kenvandine: worked for me locally, installing -citrain pulled in -bileto
<kenvandine> i meant conflict with the old version of the citrain package?
<kenvandine> i assume no
<robru> kenvandine: -bileto provides a symlink with the same name as the old script provided by old -citrain package
<kenvandine> hmmm
<kenvandine> it should probably have a Breaks then
<robru> kenvandine: admittedly I didn't test upgrading, I just uninstalled and reinstalled
<robru> kenvandine: oh I see, I misread the the wiki i linked in the MP
<robru> kenvandine: ok will fix
<kenvandine> robru, since you're providing the tranistional package
<kenvandine> i think you just need to add a Breaks: phablet-tools-citrain << SOMEVERSION
<kenvandine> just to control the order they are installed
<robru> kenvandine: yeah will need to bump the upstream version because the dated version isn't reliable (eg vivid package will be << yakkety version)
<kenvandine> otherwise it might install phablet-tools-bileto before it upgrades phablet-tools-citrain
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i can test the upgrade path when it's ready
<kenvandine> i haven't installed it yet :)
<robru> kenvandine: publisher has been agonizingly slow lately, hopefully ready in an hour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1908/2016-09-06_17:28:10/yakkety_phablet-tools_content.diff does this look right?
<kenvandine> robru, did you bump the version to 1.2.1?
<robru> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> there is no phablet-tools-citrain binary in yakkety
<kenvandine> so you'll need an archive admin ack for that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Successfully built
<robru> kenvandine: lol it was removed by the previous release, this is technically a revert I guess
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> once it hits the unapproved queue someone will need to ack it
<robru> kenvandine: ok I'll keep on top of it if you publish it. but yeah just let those binaries publish then test the upgrade
<kenvandine> will do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/edgeMaximize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-ap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: ah looks published, can you test the upgrade?
<kenvandine> robru, already on it
<kenvandine> i had a lot of updates available :)
<robru> thanks
<kenvandine> robru, upgrade is fine
<kenvandine> you still need QA right?
<robru> yay
<robru> kenvandine: well not strictly speaking, it's not shipped on the device.
<kenvandine> robru, if you mark it NA, i'll publish it :)
<robru> kenvandine: ok please publish ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, done
<kenvandine> it'll end up in the BIN new queue for yakkety
<robru> alright
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Publishing packages
<robru> kenvandine: thanks!
 * kenvandine heads to lunch
<kenvandine> np
<robru> this would probably be a good thing to snap, since I'm not going to bother SRU'ing to xenial anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Proposed pocket (yakkety/phablet-tools). Release pocket (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Diff missing (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1908 Release pocket
<robru> Yaaaaaay
<robru> Mirv: ok, ^^^ it's Landed and merged, don't build it ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Release pocket (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1919 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Release pocket (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1917 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1916 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/edgeMaximize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1917 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-ap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf, xenial/compiz). Successfully built (xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1917 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Publish failed: Destination version missing from changelog
<Trevinho> trainguards: what should I do in this case^ ?
<Trevinho> I mean bamf and compiz have been accepted and moved to proposed, unity needed a rebuild, so I did it and now I can't publish just it
<robru> Trevinho: well, it looks like there's some other bamf release that is not on trunk.
<robru> Trevinho: did you read the log? it shows the diff of what you would revert by publishing
<Trevinho> robru: first publish went well, so...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/s
<robru> hmmmm
<Trevinho> robru: I think there's some mistake... Since two days ago I published the very same srcs for compiz and bamf...
<robru> Trevinho: ok I'm looking
<Trevinho> I've only rebuilt unity.. .And both distro and trunk didn't change
<Trevinho> robru: the current status is that the silo's bamf and compiz match the ones in proposed. While unity is not there yet
<robru> Trevinho: hmm yes it seems to be a bug. are you around much longer? I don't have a way to override this but I can work on a fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf, xenial/compiz). Successfully built (xenial/unity)
<robru> Trevinho: ok, I think I have a fix, just need to write a test case for it, gimme half an hour
<Trevinho> robru: cool, thanks
<Trevinho> I'm actually going into bed, so feel free to trigger a new publish instance once done ;-)
<robru> Trevinho: ah ok
<justinmcp_> anyone know why 1823 was rejected? It was previously approved, but a unrelated change was merged ahead
<robru> justinmcp_: https://trello.com/c/gw3YgVZT/3612-1823-ubuntu-landing-044-media-hub-justinmcp
<justinmcp_> robru: sorry, but is that saying _without_ it installed it doesnt play?
<robru> justinmcp_: huh. you'll have to ask him
<justinmcp_> robru: ok; comment on the card?
<robru> justinmcp_: I'm not sure what the best way to reach that guy is. he doesn't seem to be on IRC.
<robru> justinmcp_: I dunno if trello will notify him about a comment on the card, maybe email him
<justinmcp_> robru: ok, will do, thanks
<michi> robru, jamesh: We are getting silo failures.
<robru> justinmcp_: you're welcome
<robru> michi: what's up?
<michi> It looks like the amr builders are running out of memory.
<michi> They are hopelessly overloaded.
<robru> michi: where?
<michi> We’ve been struggling with this for weeks, and it’s getting worse.
<michi> Here is one example: https://jenkins.canonical.com/unity-api-1/job/build-2-binpkg/arch=amd64,release=yakkety/405/console
<michi> Another one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/282911320/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-armhf.storage-framework_0.1+16.10.20160906.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<michi> Sorry, that first one is from a Jenkins build.
<michi> The second one is almost not caused by anything in our code.
<michi> I’m not sure whom to talk to about the overloaded builders.
<michi> Any ideas?
<robru> michi: I guess escalate to LP people? I don't have any control over that, sorry
<michi> Is there a mailing list or some such that you know of?
<robru> michi: there's #launchpad-ops on the private IRC, william grant should be near your TZ
<michi> Sweet, thank you!
<robru> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (xenial/storage-framework). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf, xenial/compiz). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity)
<robru> Trevinho: ok, published. up to you to get SRU team to accept it into -proposed
<michi> robru: Seems like some of the builders are really ill: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283060378/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.storage-framework_0.1+15.04.20160907.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> michi: strange
<robru> michi: probably best to raise it with launchpad-ops
<michi> About to do that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/si
<michi> robru, james: no-one seems to be there in #launchpad-ops.
<michi> Things fall over in weird ways, differently each time.
<michi> Is there someone I can bug directly?
<michi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283060378/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.storage-framework_0.1+15.04.20160907.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> michi: yes, wgrant
<michi> He’s off-line :(
<robru> michi: he should be around at this time: https://directory.canonical.com/list/ircnick/wgrant/
<michi> robru: Thanks. I’ll keep an eye out for him.
<michi> Ah!
<michi> wgrant: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<wgrant> I'm not offline!
<wgrant> michi: Hi
<michi> wgrant: Sorry for that, IRC showed you offline a few minutees earlier.
<michi> I know you are around now :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1907 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1910 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/use-mir-test-dev
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-ap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Preparing packages
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please drop qtubuntu and qtubuntu-gles from 1912, thanks!
<Saviq> btw, will abandon and restart work now? will it delete the PPA straight away and recreate it?
<Mirv> Saviq: done. I think that should work, haven't tried though.
<Saviq> tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Ready to build
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: I see Passed on https://trello.com/c/91dUIpYs/3616-ubuntu-landing-098 but no ping to my direction and no comment on the ticket? (which has failing yakkety which I guess might prevent setting actual value)
<Mirv> also please state loud and clear once again that if I'm to publish that (for vivid and xenial), I should also copy it to OTA-13. I understood that would be the last silo currently to go to OTA-13 :)
<rvr> Mirv: vigo passed it on trello and was asking whether to pass it also on bileto or not
<Mirv> ok, I'll wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
<jibel> Mirv, vivid is good to land and we need it for 13
<jibel> Mirv, not sure what to do about other releases though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/better_handling_of_no_ofono
<jibel> Mirv, we cannot pass is on bileto if the lander cannot even approve it
<kenvandine> jibel, Mirv yeah we had planned to manually copy xenial and vivid
<kenvandine> and boiko would do another landing for yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<Mirv> jibel: kenvandine: ok thank you. I'll update the ticket once more once I have copied it to OTA 13 PPA too
<kenvandine> Mirv, thx!
<jibel> Mirv, thanks
<jibel> Mirv, can you tell me once it's in the snapshot overlay, I'll ask a respin of rc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1910 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scope-click). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Uploading build (vivid/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<Mirv> ..waiting for the eternal publisher run again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Successfully built
<Mirv> jibel: ok, now it should be safe to respin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<jibel> slangasek, Hi, could you do a respin of ubuntu-touch/rc ? I can only build rc-proposed from the tracker (or didn't find how to do rc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Preparing packages
<slangasek> jibel: we don't have an auto-import recipe for ubuntu-touch/rc; what is it you're wanting respun?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-se
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Uploading build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<seb128> michi, hey, is there any news about the thumbnailer build issues (seems the mir is blocked on those?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-comp
<jibel> slangasek, the images in this location http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/ which are build from the snapshot-overlay instead of the stable-phone-overlay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 yakkety/content-hub: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/content-hub/types-per-app-id
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: it is possible to abandon and rebuild but I believe it takes an hour before you can create a PPA with the same name as a deleted one. I'm considering adding a sequence number to PPAs to get around that but not sure if necessary
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 yakkety/content-hub: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/content-hub/types-per-app-id
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
<slangasek> jibel: ok, so I don't have a currently active build rule for building anything from snapshot-overlay, which would match the fact that you don't have a way to autobuild this.  Going to have to do some vcs archaeology to make sure I get this right
<kenvandine> robru, The team named '~ci-train-ppa-service' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/landing-69'
<kenvandine> robru, now you have to include the 0
<kenvandine> which is fine... just not used to that :)
<kenvandine> took me a while to figure out why it wasn't working
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8
<robru> kenvandine: you talking about the bileto script? Yeah sorry
<kenvandine> yup
<robru> kenvandine: just abandon and rebuild all tickets, then you won't need any zeros ;-)
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> that problem will go away i guess :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
<slangasek> jibel: image build is running now, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/Procedures#Image_re-spin_from_snapshot
<jibel> slangasek, perfect, thanks
<slangasek> jibel: build done, importing shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 on holidays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/media-hub)
<dobey> who owns phablet-tools?
<alex-abreu> robru, ping
<robru> dobey: me I guess
<robru> alex-abreu: pong
<robru> dobey: I mean i know almost nothing about it but I'm the last few TILs
<robru> dobey: IIRC it was largely developed by ricardo salveti, who is no longer with us.
<robru> dobey: anyway I'd use 'bzr blame' if you have questions about a specific script. I'm seeing commits by ogra_ and sergiusens
<alex-abreu> robru, silo 45 seems sort of blocked on some unfinished builds
<alex-abreu> been like that for hours
<robru> alex-abreu: what, 6 hours isn't the normal build time? 😝
<dobey> robru: ah no. i'm not sure what was wrong exactly, but recent update of i think git in 16.04 was giving me problems pulling in the 'repo' package, and it appeared phablet-tools had a file conflict with /usr/bin/repo
<dobey> robru: had to purge phablet-tools, then dist-upgrade, and for some reason i can install phablet-tools again. not sure what was up exactly
<robru> dobey: huh. I was seeing some weird errors with repo in vivid in my last silo, yakkety and xenial were fine though
<robru> alex-abreu: I cancelled those builds, want them retried? Or will you push new commits?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-08
<alex-abreu> robru, retired yes ... they still seem stuck
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Successfully built
<robru> alex-abreu: ah sorry for the delay there I got distracted. looks good after a retry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service)
<bzoltan> robru:  do you know when the OTA14 QA queue will open?
<robru> bzoltan: no idea. Mirv or jibel ^^
<Mirv> robru: bzoltan: it hasn't been formally announced but since OTA13 is snapshotted OTA14 would be open. but what it really depends on is what QA has time for eg this week.
<Mirv> since they are busy among else fully testing the OTA13
<robru> Yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 is ready (green on vivid, xenial broken due to Qt 5.6 - we're landing a fix for that soon https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fixFailingColorTests/+merge/304632)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<Saviq> jibel, did you see above ↑↑↑? 1912 is ready for you guys
<davmor2> Saviq: is this the scope loading fix?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unit
<Saviq> davmor2, yes
<jibel> Saviq, yes, I saw it thanks, we'll land it today
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, two things I wanted to ask if you know about: 1) for a few weeks now I've been unable to use hotspot on on my krillin (always forgetting to ask) - before it wouldn't even turn on, now I can't connect to it (wifi auth fails) 2) when flashing krillin and frieza with rc-proposed, I noticed I often need to reboot manually after flashing is complete - the device just stays black until I do
<davmor2> Saviq: what kinda of sim contract or pay as you go?
<Saviq> davmor2, contract
<Saviq> was working fine before
<davmor2> yeap just checking the obvious first :)
<jibel> Saviq, I didn't have problem with hotspot, I used it heavily during my holidays but didn't try since I'm back
<davmor2> just updating mine
<jibel> I'll reflahs krillin
<Saviq> I seem to be failing to authenticate http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23149235/
<Saviq> lemme change passwords as it's better now anyway
<davmor2> Saviq: so you forgot your own password ;)
<Saviq> nope
<Saviq> doesn't help
<Saviq> it's as if the hotspot's set up wrong
<jibel> Saviq, is it a phone you upgraded, or freshly flahsed?
<Saviq> jibel, my dogfooding one
<Saviq> so it may very well be I have something fooked in my hotspot config
<Saviq> after having tried xenial or something
<Saviq> just not sure where to reset it...
<davmor2> Saviq: you flipped between xenial and vivid on that device
<Saviq> I might've
<Saviq> not saying it's not my fault
<jibel> Saviq, In /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections there is a config file for the hotspot, not sure if there is anything else
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<davmor2> Saviq: working here
<jibel> ouch, I disabled the hotspot and the phone crashed
<jibel> hard reboot
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm worked fine here :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-comp
<Saviq> jibel, it happened to me too sometimes when I changed the details while hotspot was on
<Saviq> anyway, will talk with network folks later
<Saviq> how about the reboot-on-flash? was it rebooting reliably for you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 vivid/unity-scopes-shell: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/unity-scopes-shell_0.5.7+15.04.20160624.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<Saviq> robru, it looks as if more is going wrong wrt. author https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-078/changes - the ones that "lost" its author don't get the merged history either
<Saviq> except that branch will soon get overwritten... let's see how it looks then
<jibel> ogra_, hi, can you help with this build failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283238146/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jibel> lukasz is on holidays
<jibel> ogra_, IIRC livecd-rootfs must be updated with the password db changes
<jibel> s/with/when/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<jibel> slangasek, hi, could someone have a look at this build failure https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283238146/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz the password db changed
<jibel> slangasek, and this one https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283236152/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_arm64_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jibel> which is due to a new version of filemanager not built for arm64, I uploaded a new version there http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/arm64/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.569_arm64.click for arm64
<jibel> but I don't know where lukasz upload them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity
<jibel> slangasek, and finally there is no new build for rc, do you the status of the build?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 yakkety/account-polld: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-polld/external-plugins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/flick-speed-tuning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-sett
<cjwatson> robru: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Linking_to_bugs should work now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<robru> cjwatson: what's working now? just the scanning of bugs from git commits? I already went live with the code that reads merge.bugs
<cjwatson> robru: scanning, indeed
<robru> Saviq: I guess you overwrote it already? looks fine to me, can you be more specific about what the issue is?
<robru> cjwatson: cool, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1925 Preparing packages
<Saviq> robru, some commits didn't have --author again
<Saviq> but worse than that, they didn't have the tree of commits from the merge
<robru> Saviq: can you point to the specific commit? I'm not seeing it.
<robru> Saviq: if a merge is already merged (eg, if all it's commits are included in another merge while you were resolving conflicts), then it would indeed have no way to identify the author or the commits from that merge because it scans unmerged commits.
<robru> Saviq: best fix would be setting prereqs on the merges so the train can sort them
<Saviq> robru, it's looking fine now, was probably network issues again
<robru> Saviq: can you pull up which build log pushed the problematic branch?
<Saviq> robru, will do in a sec
<robru> Saviq: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld, vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Uploading build (xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1925 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld, vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<slangasek> jibel: no new build> the one I said should have happened yesterday?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<slangasek> jibel: so, those seem to be some pretty extensive changes to the password db... who changed them?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Successfully built
<robru> wheeeeeeeeee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<slangasek> jibel: do you have the link to the source of those logs that you pointed me at?  you can't reverse those to find the config of the thing that was being built...
<robru> so britney has been broken for around 12 hours and nobody in europe noticed, eh? eeeeeeenteresting!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Diff missing (yakkety/lightdm). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
<mterry> We don't tell you everything!  ::slams door::
<mterry> j/k I didn't know about britney either
<ogra_> europeans stopped litening to her a decade ago .... you mericans are so behind
<ogra_> *listening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<robru> mterry: what are the chances you have access to snakefruit and know everything about it?
<cjwatson> robru: there was apparently a problem earlier today that pitti fixed about an hour ago
<robru> cjwatson: yes the creds leaked and needed to be rotated, I have the new creds but it's still not working
<robru> cjwatson: our britney has been failing for 10 hours: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/log_20160908_163001.txt conversation happening in #webops if you know anything
<jibel> slangasek, sorry was OTP, last rc is from 4 days ago http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/
<jibel> slangasek, the logs come from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-touch/
<jibel> no idea what caused these changes, I'll review the uploads
<slangasek> jibel: so I definitely see the new rc image on the rc/ubuntu channel, which is the base channel that the others are supposed to copy their rootfs tarball from; looking now
<slangasek> jibel: ok, so the ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en is set to manual, I'll mark that 'auto' so that it picks up the tarball from rc/ubuntu.  are there any other rc channels that should be updated?
<mterry> robru: no I don't remember snakefruite
<jibel> slangasek, bq-aquaris-pd.en, meizu-pd.en, meizu-pd.zh, meizu.en, meizu.zh
<slangasek> jibel: marked for import, which should start in a minute
<jibel> slangasek, okay, thanks. I'll let you know if there is still something missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Abandoning ticket
<kenvandine> robru, i angered bileto
<kenvandine> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1774/build/latest/
<kenvandine> robru, i abandoned the silo so i can get a new PPA
<kenvandine> but got that error building
<robru> kenvandine: yeah there's a delay of about an hour to really delete a PPA. just wait an hour
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> that hurts
<robru> kenvandine: I'm considering putting a sequence number on the PPAs so that you can build right away again after abandoning
<kenvandine> yeah, i was able to do this last week :)
<robru> kenvandine: yeah the first time it was because you abandoned landing-NNN and then the new ephemeral was landing-1774, different names
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I'll make it catch that exception then try again with a ".1" or something, but I'm just cleaning some other stuff up fist
<robru> first
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> kenvandine: so I'm thinking like landing-1774-shame... ;-)
<robru> landing-1774-impatient
<kenvandine> robru, that's me!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Preparing packages
<boiko> jibel: hi, silo 1902 is the same case as silo 98 that landed yesterday: failing to build on yakkety (fix in the works) but we need that landed sooner rather than later, could you please include that in the QA queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: ok I pushed an experimental fix, should go live in 6 minutes (:40 on the clock), try again then
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome. er, try at :42 on the clock so it has a chance to restart with the new code
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber). Ready to build (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Abandoning ticket
<robru> kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1926/build/latest/ that feature looks pretty reliable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1926 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: out of curiosity, why do you abandon and rebuild so much?
<kenvandine> robru, i usually don't
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, why this one?
<kenvandine> but i have libphonenumber i'm working on that's a manual upload
<kenvandine> and i don't want to keep changing the revision
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1926 Abandoning ticket
<robru> kenvandine: sounds like it's time to enable it for MP landings ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, well we are hoping to get rid of our delta... so we can just use what's in debian :)
<kenvandine> but yeah... sure would be nice
<robru> kenvandine: wait, you're making changes to the code and re-uploading the different contents with the same revision number?
<kenvandine> robru, yes... that's why we need new PPAs :)
<kenvandine> it's a sync from debian with a couple patches
<robru> kenvandine: sounds like you should be building it locally until you get it just right then upload it :-P
<kenvandine> i am :)
<kenvandine> but we're having problems with some other packages that depend on it
<kenvandine> it's more than just me :)
<robru> kenvandine: alright well the naming is sequenced now so you can build as soon as the abandon job finishes from now on. I'm off for lunch, bbl!
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> robru, thx!
<robru> your'e welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (xenial/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Diff missing (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber). Ready to build (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1912 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/mouseMovement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber, yakkety/telephony-service)
<Saviq> robru, sorry, didn't get to it before, but the new run seems to have generated the same problem https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-078/changes
<Saviq> or is this an ordering issue maybe?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-setting
<Saviq> robru, yeah it is an ordering problem - see in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1636/build/latest/ - lp:~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement gets merged before its prerequisite
<Saviq> robru, there's a lot of prereqs in that silo, might be triggering a bug in bileto
<robru> Yikes
<robru> Saviq: the debug log shows which MPs are being inserted out of the specified order, I'll dive in in a bit
<Saviq> tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: ok I see what's happening. There's a chain of prereqs, c>b>a. Your input has them as c, a, b. It sees c first then notes that b should precede it. It sees a next and leaves it in place because it isn't aware of the prereq yet. Then it sees b and says "this goes before c!" and so you end up with b, c, a
<Saviq> robru, shall I just reorder input for now, or do you like it like that? (you can have a play, we won't be doing anything with that silo before tomorrow EU)
<robru> Saviq: as a workaround for right now you should just move cursorconfinement before edgemaximize and it should work. No worries on my end, I'll devise a failing test then work on a solution
<Saviq> ack, tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Preparing packages
<Saviq> that's a bad reason to quit...
<michi> ubuntu-qa: I have a silo that I need to move into QA and don’t know how to get it there. could someone help out?
<michi> Saviq: Might as well quit while you are ahead… :)
<ToyKeeper> michi: Sure, but I don't think anything will be landing for a while.
<michi> ToyKeeper: Thanks, that’s fine, as long as it gets into the queue...
<michi> Basically, silo 54 has been sitting there for about six weeks.
<michi> It’s a trivial change.
<michi> It never made it past autopkg tests because of a unity8 regression that has nothing to do with the change.
<michi> In desperation, I asked Robert Ancell yesterday to sign off for QA, expecting it to make it into the QA queue.
<michi> But I can’t spot it on the trello board.
<michi> So, my question is what needs to be done to move this silo into the testing queue.
<ToyKeeper> michi: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703  ?
<michi> Yep, that’s the one.
<ToyKeeper> michi: It looks like it went directly from QA Required to QA Approved, which bypasses QA entirely.
<michi> OK, that’s fine then. Will it eventually make it into the archives automatically?
<michi> If so, it’s all good.
<ToyKeeper> The usual flow is Required -> Ready -> bot puts it onto the QA board -> testing happens -> QA Approved.
<michi> So, now that it is approved, how does it get published?
<michi> Do I do that myself?
<ToyKeeper> I think so, but it might be good to verify first that it genuinely doesn't need the usual testing process.
<michi> I’ve tested already
<michi> On the device.
<michi> If you look at the diff, you’ll see that it’s the same code anyway.
<michi> We just changed a testing dependency so the code can be used with cross builder.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built
<ToyKeeper> michi: If it has been waiting so long, could it potentially overwrite changes which have landed since then?
<michi> No.
<michi> This is the only change to those two packages in months
<ToyKeeper> Okay.  I don't know the details on this, but generally landing without QA requires approval from someone with more authority than me.
<michi> Well, I got approval from a core dev :)
<ToyKeeper> michi: If it's good, then I think it's up to you to publish.
<michi> OK, cool, thanks for your help!
<ToyKeeper> Might not be a great idea to publish right now though, with the release going out.
<ToyKeeper> Once the gates open for OTA14, it's probably fine.
<michi> OK, I’ll wait until then, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8
<justinmcp_> robru: ping
<robru> justinmcp_: pong
<justinmcp_> robru: howdy; is it possible to add oxide to a ticket? (last time I checked it required some magic for building)
<robru> justinmcp_: yeah if you upload it to a PPA you own I can upload it to the ticket of your choice
<justinmcp_> robru: ok, thanks, now I'm off to locate the packaging repo
<robru> justinmcp_: I'm technically EOD but will probably be around for a bit
<justinmcp_> robru: enjoy your free time
<robru> justinmcp_: I'm teaching myself about graph theory, lol
<justinmcp_> robru: sounds awesome to me
<robru> justinmcp_: it's work related. Some years ago I wrote a topological sort algorithm that worked but was slow. More recently I wrote a much faster version but it's come to my attention that it only works on the simplest of data sets. So now I'm reviewing the slow but working algorithm and trying to speed it up without sacrificing correctness
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Chroot problem (yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
<michi> robru: Chroot problem (yakkety/storage-framework).
<michi> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851
<michi> Should I just rebuild?
<robru> michi: no I retried it already
<robru> michi: if you rebuild it does every arch over again
<michi> OK, so I guess I’ll just sit tight :)
<michi> Yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Successfully built
<michi> !!!
<michi> Thanks! :)
<robru> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: ok I just pushed a fix for the sorting, with tests, let me know if you see any more problems!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (xenial/network-manager, yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, vivid/network-manager, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-syst
<robru> Ok somebody build something with a lot of MPs!
<Saviq> robru, ack
<robru> Yes!
<robru> Saviq: Lol can you build now?
<robru> Just wanna see it work before I pass out
<Saviq> robru, I did reorder them last night, let me undo
<robru> Ok
<Saviq> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1636/build/latest/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: sorted list looks right, can you confirm?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, looks good
<robru> Yeeehaw!
<robru> Saviq: I'm quite pleased with my work: https://git.launchpad.net/bileto/commit/?id=faae35564a0e76b0dfd06cbd476952bd3d656d09
<Saviq> nice
<Mirv> robru:~$ sudo sleep
<robru> Mirv: shutting down now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unit
<jibel> ogra_, morning, there is a new version of livecd-rootfs in xenial-proposed, that is preferred over the version in the overlay and xenial touch images fails to build. How do you solve this usually?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<jibel> and any idea why xenial touch images are built with proposed enabled?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld, vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1928 Diff missing
<ogra_> jibel, iirc because the overlay builds against proposed
<ogra_> jibel, looking at the build error, are you sure you want a dhcp server on the phones ?
<jibel> morphis, ^
<jibel> ogra_, it's for aethercast iirc
<morphis> ogra_: absolutely :-)
<morphis> ogra_: that is how WiFi Direct works, you either be the client or the server
<ogra_> ok
<morphis> and if you are the server you need to operate a dhcp server
<ogra_> jibel, looking closer i think normally livecd-rootfs should come from the overlay ... but for that to  work the version needs to be kept higher ... with a new/higher version in -updates the PPA version gets overridden ... your livecd-rootfs doesnt come from proposed as ar as i can tell, but from updates
<jibel> ogra_, right, I think we just need to bump the version of livecd-rootfs in the overlay?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<jibel> ogra_, then resync when the version in proposed is released to updates
<ogra_> well, simply make sure to keep the overlay version higher
<jibel> yup
<jibel> ogra_, can you do that or who could help?
<ogra_> hmm, but why do you get dhcpd installed anyway then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Failed to build (vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediascanner2)
<ogra_> if you say it should be in there it seems to DTRT
<ogra_> (apart from adding the user )
<jibel> ogra_, can you just re-upload the current version in the overlay to the overlay with a higher version number?
<ogra_> jibel, yes, on it ... i was just checking that the user is there
<jibel> ogra_, ah okay, thanks
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=livecd-rootfs&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<ogra_> building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<jibel> ogra_, livecd-rootfs has been published, I'll build a set of xenial images
<ogra_> +1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<jibel> ogra_, builds are successful. Thanks for your help
<jibel> now I need arm64
<ogra_> \o/
<jamesh> trainguards: Could I get a manual upload of the apparmor package from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1489489/comments/4 uploaded to silo 63?  This is an update for libapparmor on vivid prepared by the security team so we can use aa_splitcon() in projects doing triple landings
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489489 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "The org.freedesktop.DBus.GetConnectionAppArmorSecurityContext() method is deprecated" [Medium,In progress]
<ogra_> jibel, btw, there dont seem to be many vivid builds this week (at least my turbo doesnt shopw any updates) ... is that wanted ?
<jibel> ogra_, no it is not wanted. slangasek built rc yesterday, maybe it affected rc-proposed builds
<Mirv> jamesh: ok, copying
<ogra_> i think i only had actually one update on tuesday ...
<ogra_> for the whole week
<Mirv> jamesh: I mean, dget:ing and uploading debdiff
<jamesh> Mirv: thank you.
<ogra_> but i see not build failures either
<jibel> right, last image is from the 6th
<jibel> 7th
<jibel> ogra_, so either the importer is gone AWOl, or rc-proposed is disabled
<ogra_> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Currently building (vivid/apparmor). Failed to build (vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediascanner2). Ready to build (xenial/apparmor, yakkety/apparmor)
<Mirv> jamesh: seems to be building ok, completed now on one architecture
<jamesh> Mirv: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Diff missing (vivid/apparmor). Failed to build (vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediascanner2). Ready to build (xenial/apparmor, yakkety/apparmor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Currently building (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone trigger a rebuild of just the arm64 yakkety build in silo 57 please? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677
<marcustomlinson> slangasek: ping
<Mirv> Elleo: retried
<Elleo> Mirv: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Failed to build (xenial/libusermetrics). Successfully built (vivid/libusermetrics, yakkety/libusermetrics)
<kenvandine> Mirv, do you know the process for updating the touch seed?  can i do that via a MR in a silo?
<kenvandine> i have several depends that we are dropping to suggests to make it easier for desktop, but we need to make sure they stay in the device image
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scope-click). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Needs building (xenial/libusermetrics). Successfully built (vivid/libusermetrics, yakkety/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Successfully built
<robru> kenvandine: I don't think it works in bileto. The package gets generated from the seed file in a custom way that bileto doesn't support. You just need an MP to review then manually upload the seed, no ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Ready to build (xenial/apparmor, yakkety/apparmor). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor, vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2, yakkety/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Successfully built
<kenvandine> robru, i've seen it in landings before
<kenvandine> i guess i could manually to the PPA though, just to make sure it goes in along with the packages that i'm concerned about
<robru> kenvandine: are you sure? ISTR trying it and it didn't work
<robru> Yeah I think it needs to be manual
<kenvandine> that's fine
<kenvandine> just wanted to make sure i do it right :)
<boiko> jibel: just talked to bfiller, we don't need to land silo 1902 anymore, we will put its contents together with the silo fixing libphonenumber, so that it will be fine again on yakkety
<jibel> boiko, okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 QA Signoff: N/A
<kenvandine> robru, do you know where the branches live for ubuntu-touch-meta?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> the ubuntu-seeds branches aren't reflective of what's in the overlay
<jibel> slangasek, there is no rc-proposed images for today and yesterday, can you have a look?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
<kenvandine> ogra_, do you know where the vivid and xenial branches are for the ubuntu-touch seed used for the packages in the overlay?
<ogra_> kenvandine, there are none ...
<kenvandine> so pure manual...
<ogra_> released versions do not allow seed changes
<kenvandine> yeah... i thought there might have been bzr branches somewhere :)
<kenvandine> not the ubuntu-core ones though
<ogra_> you have to manually edit the meta ...
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> ogra_, thx
<ogra_> if you look through fromer package versions you'll find examples
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i know how to do it
<kenvandine> just didn't want to leave some bzr branch out of date
<kenvandine> for the overlays
<Saviq> robru, uh oh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1636/status/3174/
<Saviq> robru, also, the prereq warning list, could do with a link to the branch, not to the api
<robru> Saviq: my my, so picky!
<Saviq> robru, oh and yeah, it's warning about already merged prereqs, too!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> robru, any idea what's wrong with the diffs?
<robru> Saviq: all the more reason not to be fatal about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Generating diffs
<Saviq> robru, sure, wfm
<robru> Saviq: looks like it just failed to upload the diffs, I would assume transient network failure, should work this time I hope
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq: as for the mismatch, that's a known race condition that should settle on the next status run. Most tickets update in 1 minute but your mega ticket takes 15 min which exacerbates the race
<robru> Saviq: the bileto docs state you should only care about "version mismatch" if it's been in that state longer than 20 minutes
<robru> I should just make it skip that check if the ticket was built too recently..
<Saviq> robru, not sure what mismatch, but ok :)
<Saviq> ah that one
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 yakkety/usensord: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~zhangew401/usensord/bug-1620553. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> Saviq: ok fixed the links to point at human-readable stuff rather than api endpoints.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: (will hit production in 12 minutes)
<Mirv> kenvandine: yes, no, needs merged MP and then running update on apt source ubuntu-touch-meta
<Mirv> kenvandine: I can do it although EOD for today
<kenvandine> Mirv, i can do it
<kenvandine> MP for xenial and vivid seeds?
<kenvandine> or just yakkety?
<Mirv> kenvandine: if you need a change for everything, yakkety is via MP + update, and xenial and vivid would be manual changes via the ubuntu-touch-meta sources from stable overlay
<kenvandine> ok
<Mirv> (so no update running since there is no seed to fetch vivid and xenial overlay changes from)
<kenvandine> Mirv, that's what i'm doing... thx!
<kenvandine> yeah
<Mirv> kenvandine: yw
<Saviq> robru, ack, tx
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome!
<robru> Mirv: what is the deal with seeds anyway? why are packages generated from a weird text file? why not just have standard debian/control like every other package?
<kenvandine> robru, they use germinate to do it... not sure the history behind it
<kenvandine> debian/control has ${germinate:Depends}
<cjwatson> seeds are used to generate other things as well as the metapackages
<cjwatson> having a common source keeps everything in sync
<cjwatson> Task fields, image builds, deciding what goes in main, all sorts of stuff like that
<robru> cjwatson: ah thanks, didn't realize other stuff was referencing that.
<robru> agreed, common source file for different uses keeps things consistent
<robru> i wonder how much work it would take to make those other things take a debian package as input instead... ;-)
<cjwatson> let's just say non-trivial :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta). Ready to build (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
<slangasek> ogra_, jibel: turning on the rc builds doesn't change the config for rc-proposed building/importing, and I didn't change this manually myself
<ogra_> well, i didnt dig ... perhaps cron is just turned off ?
<slangasek> looks like cron is turned off
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> because sil2100's instructions say to turn it off
<slangasek> jibel, ogra_: ok, running one now, sorry
<ogra_> he tends to forget it too ... do the instructions say so ? :)
<ogra_> "and now forget" :)
<ogra_> (not like i have been any better though when i was in charge :) )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Uploading build (vivid/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1931 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 on holidays, ticket statuses not updating
<robru> perfect timing for bileto to explode, webops signed off an hour ago
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 on holidays
<robru> Crisis averted, phew
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1931 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1931 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 /: Failed to update local lp:storage-framework cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 /: Failed to update local lp:net-cpp cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1793 /: Failed to update local lp:location-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 /: Failed to update local lp:webbrowser-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-090 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 /: Failed to update local lp:history-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 /: Failed to update local lp:location-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 /: Failed to update local lp:qtorganizer5-eds cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1536 /: Failed to update local lp:trust-store cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-download-manager cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 /: Failed to update local lp:click/devel cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 /: Failed to update local lp:dbus-test-runner cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 /: Failed to update local lp:click cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639 /: Failed to update local lp:trust-store cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 /: Failed to update local lp:location-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 /: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1659 /: Failed to update local lp:click cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 /: Failed to update local lp:telephony-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 /: Failed to update local lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 /: Failed to update local lp:webbrowser-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 /: Failed to update local lp:webbrowser-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 /: Failed to update local lp:unity/7.4 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1925 /: Failed to update local lp:webbrowser-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 /: Failed to update local lp:qtubuntu-media cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 /: Failed to update local lp:libertine/trunk cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-push cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 /: Failed to update local lp:telephony-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 /: Failed to update local lp:online-accounts-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 /: Failed to update local lp:platform-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-touch-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 /: Failed to update local lp:history-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-settings-components cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 /: Failed to update local lp:thumbnailer cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz/xenial cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-click cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-click cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 /: Failed to update local lp:signon-plugin-oauth2 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 /: Failed to update local lp:location-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 /: Failed to update local lp:qtubuntu-sensors cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 /: Failed to update local lp:telephony-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 /: Failed to update local lp:mediaplayer-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-transfer-buteo cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 /: Failed to update local lp:hud cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1536 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 Diff missing (vivid/location-service, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtubuntu-sensors, xenial/location-service, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtubuntu-sensors). Ready to build (yakkety/location-service, yakkety/platform-api, yakkety/qtubuntu-sensors)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1659 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (xenial/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1623 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1925 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/libqofono,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1549 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Failed to build (yakkety/signon). Successfully built (vivid/signon, xenial/signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Ready to build (xenial/apparmor, yakkety/apparmor). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor, vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2, yakkety/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles seb128, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1649 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/nuntium). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/dh-golang, xenial/golang-1.6, yakkety/dh-golang, yakkety/golang-1.6). Successfully built (vivid/ciborium, vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6, xenial/ciborium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (xenial/network-manager, yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, vivid/network-manager, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-syst
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1793 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-power). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2943 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2943 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2936 Diff missing (zesty/virt-manager). Ready to build (yakkety/virt-manager). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/virt-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2919 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2923 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2923 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2943 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2943 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2944 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2945 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2945 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2944 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2944 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2944 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2944 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2944 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2946 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2947 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2946 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2947 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Diff missing (artful/gnome-builder). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/clutter-1.0, artful/libdazzle)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2949 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2949 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2949 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2947 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2949 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2919 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2950 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2950 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2951 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2951 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2936 Diff missing (zesty/virt-manager). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/virt-manager). Ready to build (yakkety/virt-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Preparing packages
<Laney> can someone edumucate me on how to trigger britney for a ticket?
<Laney> I ran build and diff after the packages were published
<Laney> cpaelzer: xnox: maybe one of you knows
<xnox> not I, maybe sil2100
<Laney> I thought I saw you do it for systemd recently
<sil2100> Laney: I think the trigger is when the package is when the 'Lander Signoff' is switched to Approved
<sil2100> (if all the builds succeeded and such)
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> s/is when the package//
<Laney> sil2100: hey, can you see if it's queued for 2952 please?
<Laney> I selected approved but it kept reverting the dropdown to blank
<Laney> wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Successfully built
<Laney> now that the status at the top is green it stuck and says queued for automated signoff
<sil2100> Yeah, I just switched it to APproved
 * Laney has confidence now
<sil2100> Yeah, should be queued now
<Laney> maybe I won't bother filing a bug :P
<sil2100> I'd probably not even notice it being filled ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2952 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Proposed pocket (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2923 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Pending binary packages (eoan/ktorrent). Uploading build (eoan/kget, eoan/libktorrent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Pending binary packages (eoan/ktorrent, eoan/libktorrent). Uploading build (eoan/kget)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Diff missing (eoan/libktorrent). Pending binary packages (eoan/kget, eoan/ktorrent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3795 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/dpdk, bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3796 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3796 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3796 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Diff missing (eoan/linux-firmware-dragonboard410). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/u-boot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Release pocket (eoan/gvfs, eoan/kodi, eoan/mpd, eoan/qemu, eoan/vlc). Successfully built (eoan/libnfs)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Proposed pocket (eoan/glibc). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Pending binary packages (eoan/systemd). Proposed pocket (eoan/glibc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Proposed pocket (eoan/glibc). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Dependency wait (bionic/libfabric). Diff missing (bionic/rdma-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Diff missing (bionic/rdma-core). Uploading build (bionic/libfabric)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Dependency wait (bionic/openmpi). Diff missing (bionic/rdma-core). Pending binary packages (bionic/libfabric)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Dependency wait (bionic/openmpi). Diff missing (bionic/libfabric, bionic/rdma-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Pending binary packages (eoan/qemu). Successfully built (eoan/gvfs, eoan/kodi, eoan/libnfs, eoan/mpd, eoan/vlc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/mpd, eoan/qemu). Successfully built (eoan/gvfs, eoan/kodi, eoan/libnfs, eoan/vlc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/libreoffice). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/gvfs, eoan/mpd, eoan/qemu). Successfully built (eoan/kodi, eoan/libnfs, eoan/vlc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Diff missing (bionic/libfabric, bionic/rdma-core). Pending binary packages (bionic/openmpi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3799 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books,
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Release pocket (eoan/glibc). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/gvfs, eoan/mpd, eoan/qemu). Successfully built (eoan/kodi, eoan/libnfs, eoan/vlc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicato
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4235 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4235 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4233 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4235 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4236 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-09-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4237 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4237 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4238 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4238 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4237 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4205 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4238 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 Failed to build (groovy/openvswitch). Successfully built (groovy/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4239 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4240 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4239 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4240 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4240 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4240 Diff missing
